#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-14
<Alex--> gaat ubuntu wel werken op andere smartphones/tablets?
<Alex--> brb
<exalt> mijn firefox is raar.... wanneer ik ergens op een pagina klik krijg een een knipperdende cursor die zo groot is als dat deel van de web site ( div of tabel cel ) dit is niet alleen lelijk maar ook erg irritant
<Cugel> Caret Browsing, exalt? (druk eens op F7).
<Aron_> kan iemand mij helpen?
<Gotiniens> als je je probleem hier in de groep gooit dan kunnen we zien of we je kunnen helpen
<Aron_> wel ik heb dus ubuntu op 2 laptops geinstalleerd
<Aron_> de eerste zonder probleem, de tweede heeft een probleem
<Aron_> hij kan geen verbinding maken met WLAN
<Tjibba> lan werkt wel?
<Tjibba> Lijkt een driver probleem
<Aron_> ja
<Aron_> uhu en hoe los ik dat op?
<Gotiniens> zijn het dezelfde laptops?
<Aron_> negatief
<Aron_> alhoewel
<Aron_> zelfde producent
<Aron_> ander model
<Aron_> dit is wel kut, aangezien ik microsoft wil buitengooien hier
<Tjibba> weet je welke draadloze adapter je hebt?
<Aron_> neen helaas niet
<Aron_> het is van een acer aspire 5310
<Tjibba> oke
<Tjibba> gebruik je KDE of Gnome?
<Aron_> Gnome
<Tjibba> ik heb toevallig hetzelfde probleem
<Tjibba> ook op een acer
<Tjibba> zal ff kijken
<Tjibba> Ubuntu 10.10?
<Aron_> neen die heb ik aangevraagd
<Aron_> het us 10.04
<Tjibba> die kan je gewoon ff downloaden
<Aron_> waar?
<Tjibba> ubuntu.com
<Aron_> het probleem is dat ik niks kan downloaden op die laptop...
<Tjibba> maar dat maakt voor je probleem wss niet zoveel uit
<Aron_> heb geen WLAN
<Tjibba> heb je ook niet een lan kabeltje
<Aron_> aah ok
<Tjibba> die je ff in je router kan pluggen?
<Tjibba> die ga je wel nodig hebben namelijk
<Aron_> en daarmee het probleem opgelost?
<Tjibba> je hebt wss een andere driver nodig
<Tjibba> en om die te activeren heb je internet nodig
<Tjibba> heb je de taal op engels staan?
<Aron_> welke driver heb ik dan nodig?
<Aron_> ja
<Tjibba> dat geeft hij zelf wel aan
<Tjibba> ga naar system > administration > additional drivers
<Tjibba> die zoekt naar aanwezige drivers
<Tjibba> en misschien zit de driver voor je WLAN kaar daar tussen
<Aron_> additional drivers staat daar niet
<Tjibba> wat zie je dan wel staan, mbt hardware of drivers?
<Aron_> hardware drivers
<Tjibba> oke die dus :P
<Aron_> ok :p
<Aron_> kan ik die driver niet downloaden via anders pc en er dan via usb opzetten?
<Tjibba> niet dat ik weet
<Tjibba> het makkelijkste is om hem even aan een netwerkkabel te hangen
<Aron_> dus jij denkt als ik op LAN zit en daar bij drivers kijk
<Aron_> ik een juiste driver kan vinden
<Aron_> ?
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> dat werkt bij mijn acer wel
<Aron_> ok dan ga ik dat even proberen
<Aron_> ben straks terug
<Aron_> ga het ff testen
<Aron_> alvast bedankt
<Tjibba> succes
<hans_> hallo mensne
<hans_> mensen
<hans_> wil java instaleren hoe moet dat
<exalt> hij bedoeld dus niet lettelijk dat je je computer naar iemands hoofd moet slingeren ... maar gewoon je probleem hier neer typen Aron_
<exalt> whoops liep achter
<exalt> dacht al... waarom reageert hij niet
<Oer> java heb ik geïnstalleerd via 'Restricted-extra's'
<Oer> java, flash, lettertypes, tools
<Oer> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hans_> gewoon via syna
<Oer> pakket van een paar Kb, die 300 mb binnenhaald :-)
<Oer> jups
<Oer> beschrijving vind je hier hans_  >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<hans_> thx krijg syna niet open
<Oer> niet softwarecentrum & synaptics tegelijk openen, je kan maar 1x van het software kanaal gebruik maken
<Oer> of updates & synaptics
<hans_> E: dpkg was interrupted,
<hans_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Oer> oke, er is iets niet goed gegaan, open terminal > sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Oer> dit hersteld de afhankelijkheden automatisch
<hans_> is hij nu mee bezig
<hans_> doet het weer
<hans_> kan ik java via syna instalerne
<Oer> voordat ik iets ga installeren, draai ik altijd updates eerst, via menu of > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hans_> welk menu
<Oer> hans_, restricted extra's is een groot multimediapakket, dan ben je in 1x klaar :-)
<Oer> systeem > beheer > updatebeher
<hans_> bedank voor je geduld heb pas sinds zaterdag ubuntu
<hans_>  en dan ubuntu-restricted-extra in syna
<Oer> juist :-)
<Oer> mooi dat je irc hebt gevonden.
<hans_> had ik al voor mijn installatie
<hans_> via de site
<Oer> i know, met die 4 primairy partitions
<hans_> hihihhi
<hans_> het lag uiteindelijk aan een kapote hdd
<hans_> alles er af en ik kreeg nog een melding uiteindelijk een schijf er uit gehaald en het draaide als een zonnetje
<hans_> wil nu YAMJ er op zetten dat word nog laggen
<hans_> lachen
<hans_> hihihihhi
<hans_> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=nl&langpair=en|nl&u=http://www.networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/Yet_Another_Movie_Jukebox&rurl=translate.google.nl&usg=ALkJrhhtgevnVm1JuCCFD1krzYBiLooFfg#Linux
<hans_> misschien wil jij mij hier door loodse
<Oer> ik ken dat progje niet, is dat een windows iets ?
<hans_> het is een jukebox voor mij popcorn(nmt) kan je op alle oss instaleren
<hans_> ik weet hoe het op windows moet maar wil hem ook hier hebben
<hans_> of ik moet xp op virtualbox zetten
<Oer> ik heb geen ervaring met popcorn, doch mediatank heeft een howto > http://www.networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/Yet_Another_Movie_Jukebox#Linux
<Oer> misschien werkt dit met openjava, anders zul je sun-java6-jre moeten installeren
<hans_> die heb ik ook moet ik die tekst in de terminal tikke
<Oer> ja die regels in een vak, zijn terminalopdrachten
<hans_> ok en sun-java6-jre staat niet in syna
<Oer> in synaptic, ga naar  Instellingen> pakketbronnen
<Oer> op die eerste pagina, alles aanvinken behalve broncode
<hans_> ja
<Oer> sluiten en herladen, dan heb je de missende repository's
<Oer> deze zijn niet vrij, en mogen niet zomaar meegeleverd worden op de cd
<hans_> vind hij hem nog niet
<hans_> is wel leerzaam op deze manier dank je
<hans_> hoe installeer ik gedownloade file in windows heb je een exe. en hier??????????
<Oer> een exe is niet voor linux
<MonkeyDust> hangt ervan af welke extentie het bestand heeft
<MonkeyDust> .deb .bin .tar .sh
<MonkeyDust> etc
<hans_> mediainfo
<hans_> tar]
<hans_> moet ik die niet uitpakken
<Oer> als je er op dubbelklikt, opent archiefmanager
<hans_> weer een map
<Oer> ja, die uitpakken, zoals die wiki aangeeft
<hans_> Je moet downloaden en drie pakketten te installeren voor de Linux-versie
<hans_> uitpakken gaat wel maar hoe te instaleren
<MonkeyDust> hangt ervan af welke extentie het uitgepakte bestand heeft
<RawChid> Staat meestal uitgelegd in een README of INSTALL bestand
<Oer> MonkeyDust, het gaat om een popcornhour en ik vond deze wiki > http://www.networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/Yet_Another_Movie_Jukebox#Linux
<Oer> ik heb geen idee of dat wel gaat werken
<hans_> dan maar xp op een virualbox
<MonkeyDust> ziet er niet eenvoudig uit voor een beginner
<hans_> is xp op een vb zetten makelijker
<MonkeyDust> iets anders dan yamj gebruiken lijkt me het eenvoudigst
<hans_> heb jij een ander alternatief
<hans_> hij is zo mooi op de popcorn
<MonkeyDust> ik ken yamj niet, dus nee
<hans_> hahaha
<hans_> werkt virtualbox wel makkelijk
<MonkeyDust> doorgaans zijn verschillende linux ewuivalenten per windows programma
<MonkeyDust> q
<hans_> dat had ik al ondekt maar gaat hier om niet allerdaagse software
<MonkeyDust> beter beginnen met alledaagse software en zo gewend raken hoe je niet alledaagse software kunt vinden en installeren
<hans_> hier is software om info en hoesjes op je netwerk media tank te laten zien
<MonkeyDust> gaat dat niet met rhytmhbox?
<Gotiniens> MonkeyDust, nee
<MonkeyDust> idd, dat is voor muziek
<Gotiniens> kijk eerst eens wat een netwerk media tank is :P
<hans_> je download de gegevens via pc en kopieerd het naar de nmt
<Oer> nfs share begrijp ik ?
<Gotiniens> nee, je kan via NFS het filesystem benaderen
<Gotiniens> het is geen NFS share
<hans_> http://www.popcornhour.nl/ zoǹ apparaat
<MonkeyDust> véél te nieuw voor de ouwe vent die ik ben ;)
<hans_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1sy4rab5Ik en dit is de software
<hans_> en ik dan met mijn 41 hahahahaha
<hans_> ideaal voor films(HD) geen cd s meer nodig gewoon op de hardeschijf
<hans_> of streamen van een NAS
<MonkeyDust> ik heb een remote externe HDD, maar dat is geen NAS
<hans_> bij mij zit er een 1.5 tar in en wil hem later met NAS uitbreide
<MonkeyDust> videos spelen veel vlotter sinds ik 6
<MonkeyDust> 64bit gebruik
<Oer> dat gevoel had ik ook, MonkeyDust , en video's spelen beter, lager cpu, met flash 10.2
<Jeroen___> Hallo,
<Jeroen___> ik heb een probleem bij de installatie van Server 10.10 32bit
<Gotiniens> Jeroen___, als je vertelt wat je probleem is kunnen we je mischien helpen
<Jeroen___> Als ik de installtie start
<Jeroen___> kan ik gewoon een taal selecteren
<Jeroen___> maar nadat ik op Installeren heb gedrukt wordt het een tijdje zwart
<Jeroen___> en krijg ik een foutmelding in beeld
<Jeroen___> udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached
<Gotiniens> heb je de md5sum van je cd gecontroleerD?
<Jeroen___> nee ik heb de cd rechtstreeks van de website gehaald en er verder niets aan gedaan
<Jeroen___> deze cd werkte overigens wel op een virtuele machine
<Jeroen___> Er komt nog een foutcode bij achteraan... is deze ook van belang? of is dit algemeen
<Gotiniens> dan kan ik pas oordelen als ik de foutcode zie natuurlijk :)
<Jeroen___> het begint met
<Jeroen___> The event queue contans
<Jeroen___> sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.1/host0/
<Jeroen___> en nog een lange regels met veel 0en
<Gotiniens> heb je ondertussen de md5sum al gecontroleerd?
<Jeroen___> ik zal even kijken hoe dat moet staat dit op de site zelf?
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<Jeroen___> ik ga hem even controleren:)
<Jeroen___> ik zal ook ven een screenshot uploaden
<Gotiniens> verder zou ik ook even kijken of er bekende problemen zijn met je hardware en ubuntu
<Jeroen___> de cd klopt...
<Jeroen___> zet nu even een screen online
<Jeroen___> http://img52.imageshack.us/i/foto0028y.jpg/
<Jeroen___> http://img220.imageshack.us/i/foto0029dh.jpg/
<Oer> op wat voor hdd probeer je te installeren, Sata ?
<Jeroen___> Scusi
<Jeroen___> SCSI
<Gotiniens> weet je zeker dat die hardware nog goed is?
<Jeroen___> 2x Raid 5
<Jeroen___> ja
<Jeroen___> er heeft net windows server op gedraaid
<Oer> heb je manual partitioning gekozen ?
<Oer> of komt de install nog niet eens zover ?
<Jeroen___> hij komt niet zo ver
<Jeroen___> ik kies in dat rijtje van cloud installeren, cd controleren enzo op
<Jeroen___> Install...  en hij word zwart
<Jeroen___> http://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.packtpub.com/sites/default/files/Article-Images/uwp_01.png&imgrefurl=http://www.packtpub.com/article/ubuntu-server-and-wordpress-15-minutes-flat&usg=__mDhd7PAAgDUK3dspphuwg9ez7CA=&h=475&w=550&sz=44&hl=nl&start=3&zoom=1&tbnid=o-IiU0aOtfNzzM:&tbnh=115&tbnw=133&ei=40dZTdGOM5DrOaDOpNkE&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bserver%2Binstallatie%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dnl%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D585%26
<Jeroen___> dit is het laatste wat ik te zien krijg:)
<Jeroen___> iemand nog een iedee?
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen___: vraag eens op de engelstalige #ubuntu-network
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen___: typ /join #ubuntu en stel je vraag daar, in het engels
<Jeroen___> ok bedankt
<Jhinta> goeie avond hoe voer ik een patch uit in dir?
 * test_ moet even rebooten
<RawChid> Jhinta, kun je misschien iets specifieker zijn?
<Jhinta> heb het all , zit alleen nu met een corss compiler for ppc64
<Jhinta> enig id waar dat zit of hoe ik die kan instaleren
<RobinJ> als je met squashfs een kopie van je systeem maakt, en op een liveCD propt. Kan je er dan ubiquity bij'in stoppen om hem terug op je harde schijf te installeren?
<Gotiniens> ubiquity is de ubuntu installer?
<Gotiniens> ah ja
<Gotiniens> dan is het antwoord nee
<hans_> hallo
<hans_> het is me gelukt yamj draait op virtualbox
<Jurjen> mensen goedenavond
<Jurjen> ik ben een nieuwe gebruiker van ubuntu
<Jurjen> nu heb ik een prangende vraag
<Oer> :-)
<Jurjen> heb al veel gezocht op google etc. maar kon niks vinden
<Jurjen> feit is dat ik hyevs desktop installer heb gedownload
<Jurjen> nu komt ie als .bin bestand binnen op ubuntu
<Jurjen> via het terminal menu kun je hem dan uitpakken
<Jurjen> maar dat lukt dus niet...
<Jurjen> hij geeft aan dat de opgegeven bestandsnaam niet juist is
<Jurjen> ik heb mezelf ook al alle rechten gegeven
<Oer> klopt, een .bin bestand is de installer zelf.
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> wat moet ik nu doen..
<Oer> open file manager, browse naar de .bin
<Jurjen> open file manager?
<Jurjen> hoe doe ik dat haha
<Oer> rechter muis > eigenschappen, dan tab rechten
<Jurjen> ok moment
<Oer> nautilus is de filemanager > alt + F2 nautilus
<Jurjen> ja dat heb ik gedaan en dan heb ik aangevinkt; uitvoeren van bestand toestaan
<Oer> juist
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> en dan via alt plus f2?
<Oer> nu, open terminal, zit onder 'hulpmiddelen'
<Jurjen> jaa ctrl alt plus t
<Oer> plak deze op je panel, je gaat hem vaker nodig hebben :-)
<Jurjen> toch?
<Jurjen> ok ok
<Oer> kan ook, dat is de short key
<Jurjen> maar wacht
<Jurjen> ik heb nu alt plus f2 gedaan
<Jurjen> wat moet ik daar intypen?
<Oer> klik maar weg, ctrl + alt + f2 is sneller
<Jurjen> hmm ok
<Oer> eh T
<Jurjen> ik heb m weggeklikt
<Jurjen> ctrl alt t heb i nu open
<Jurjen> wat typ ik daar?
<Oer> in terminal, cd Downloads
<Oer> dan > ls
<Oer> dat is list
<Jurjen> ok dus even precies ik typ : cd downloads
<Oer> hoofdletter gevoelig
<Jurjen> ohjaa ik zie het
<Jurjen> ok ok
<Jurjen> en dan ls?
<Oer> je hoeft in feite maar 3 of 4 letters te tiepen, en dan afmaken met [TAB]
<Jurjen> hoe bedoel je dat?
<Jurjen> kun je daar een vb van geven?
<Jurjen> voorbeeld
<Jurjen> 3 of 4 lketters en dan tab?
<Oer> doe maar cd ..
<Oer> dan Down [TAB]
<Jurjen> ja
<Oer> of Docu [TAB]
<Jurjen> ohjaa
<Jurjen> dan vraagt ie of ie alles wil laten zien
<Jurjen> duidelijk
<Oer> dit kan handig zijn, met filenames met rare nummers :-D
<Oer> nu, om die installer te starten > sudo ./filename.bin
<Jurjen> ok wacht
<Jurjen> ik zie idd hyves.bin staan
<Oer> vraagt ie om passwoord, en je ziet geen * tijdens tiepen
<Jurjen> ok moment
<Jurjen> gewoon mijn ww van de computer/
<Oer> sudo ./hyves.bin
<Oer> jups
<Jurjen> die ik ook gebruik bij het opstarten?
<Jurjen> ok ga ik probere
<Oer> nu kan het zijn dat hij wat nodig heeft, java, flash o.i.d.
<Jurjen> nee je hebt gelijk hahaha
<Jurjen> geweldig
<Oer> volg dan het multimedia pakket >
<Jurjen> hij komt nu in het installatie menu
<Jurjen> wow
<Oer> kee
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> wacht
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Jurjen> staat er ergens zown beknopte handleiding die jij mij gaf?\
<Jurjen> want anders val ik je altijd lastig ja..
<Oer> ik ken hyves niet, dit is de 1e keer  :(
<Oer> ow dat mag, en er zijn meer vrijwilligers :-)
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> isht een aanrader om zown multimedia pakket te installeren?
<Oer> ja, je bent gelijk klaar voor internet gedoe
<Jurjen> zijn er nog meer belangrijke software programmas die je me aanraad?
<Oer> java flash codecs lettertypes en tools
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> bedankt man
<Oer> 2e gedeelte dvd encryptie
<Jurjen> waar staat sudo btw voor?
<Oer> ook belangrijk
<Oer> sudo superuser do
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> thnaks
<Jurjen> ik ga je verhaaltje ff uittypen;)
<Oer> je krijgt rootrechten
<Oer> dit is een wiki die ik zelf ook nog wel eens nazie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Jurjen> vriendleijk bedankt
<Jurjen> ik ga me er even in verdiepen;)
<Jurjen> tot ziens
<Oer> succes en have fun
<ddk> hallo
<ddk> kan er mij iemand vandaag ook eens helpen?
<viezerd> vast wel
<ddk> het gaat ivm update van ubuntu
<ddk> wel ik heb dus een probleem gehad met het instaleren van ubuntu en had daarom een oudere versie van ubuntu moeten instaleren, nu via daar heb ik daar weer geupdate naar de nieuwe versie nu is het probleem zo telken ik mijn pc opstart krijg ik dus de vraag welke versie ik wil gebruiken en alleen deze recente versie werkt maar ook niet echt volledig zonder fouten
<ddk> maar ik vroeg me dus af wat ik hier mee het best aanvang
<ddk> gewoon nieuwe instal c d maken en opnieuw instaleren en alles daarmee verwijderen?
<Oer> Lepjepr, niet in synaptic > geschiedenis, maar in software centrum zit de update historie
<Oer> in synaptic alleen de installatie geschiedenis.
<Alex--> hoi, ik draai ubuntu server in virtualbox, kan er met links2 op de server zelf wel bij, maar niet op de host. hoe kan dit?
<Oer> Avond Alex--  :-)
<Alex--> Oer: kan jij me helpen?
<Oer> virtual box, als je dan een servertje draaid, zul je de instelling van NAT naar Bridge moeten stellen
<Alex--> staat ie al lang
<Alex--> zelfs pingen van host naar guest lukt
<Alex--> alleen bezoeken van de webserver niet..
<Alex--> De verbinding met de server werd geherinitialiseerd tijdens het laden van de pagina.
<Alex--> Hoe los ik dit op?
<Alex--> aangezien ik ten einde raad ben
<Oer> misschien eens je router resetten en server herstarten ?
<Alex--> resetten
<Alex--> liever niet
<Alex--> server wordt elke keer al herstart
<Alex--> en router gaat elke keer uit
<JanC> Alex--: firewal?  luistert je webserver ook publiek?
<Oer> heb je de apache test gebruikt ?
<Alex--> JanC: geen idee, voor zover ik weet heb ik geen firewall geconfigureerd
<Alex--> Oer: nee, waar vindt ik deze?
<Oer> een file aanmaken test.php met daarin <?php phpinfo();?>
<Alex--> waar moet die in?
<Oer> nou, standaard leest hij uit  /var/www/
<Alex--> ja hehe
<Alex--> maar ik gebruik een control panel
<Alex--> links2 op de server pakt hem
<JanC> control panel?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> voor me server
<Alex--> maar die pagina werkt
<Alex--> hoe kan ik me server nu bezoeken via de host  os?
<JanC> host OS?
<JanC> surf je naar het publieke IP-adres van de guest?
<Oer> http://localhost/test.php
<JanC> localhost gaat niet werken  ;)
<Alex--> http://192.168.1.200/test.php
<Alex--> op me server via links2 bezoek ik die en via me desktop
<Alex--> op me server werkt het goed, maar op me host niet
<JanC> Alex--: is dat het publieke IP-adres van je guest?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> ifconfig geeft die
<JanC> ifconfig op de host en/of guest?
<Alex--> inet addr: 192.168.1.200
<Alex--> ifconfig op guest
<JanC> vind je die ook terug op de host?
<Alex--> ipconfig op host geeft http://192.168.1.102/
<Alex--> host = windows xp
<Alex--> nope, want hij connect naar de router
<Alex--> dus ik heb hem nooit teruggevonden (werkte vroeger wel ooit eens)
<JanC> eh
<Alex--> ?
<JanC> kan je van op je guest externe sites bereiken?
<Alex--> ja
<JanC> ben je zeker dat apache luistert op 192.168.1.200 ?
<Alex--> need
<Alex--> nee *
<JanC> in de guest?
<Alex--> hoe zie ik dit?
<JanC> netstat
<Alex--> poeh
<Alex--> hele lijst
<Alex--> tcp 192.168.1.200:60519
<Alex--> bovenaan die lijs
<Alex--> t
<JanC> netstat -ltp
<Alex--> sudo moet erbij
<Alex--> tcp *:ircd
<Alex--> tcp *:www
<Alex--> tcp localhost:http-alt
<Alex--> tcp *:ftp
<JanC> sudo moet enkel voor de "p", desnoods kan je die weglaten  ;)
<Alex--> tcp *:ssh
<JanC> en *:www is wat we nodig hadden
<Alex--> tcp *:smtp
<Alex--> localhost:10023
<Alex--> [::]:pop3
<Alex--> [::]:imap2
<Alex--> [::]:ssh
<Alex--> [::]:imaps
<JanC> Alex--: stop!
<Alex--> dat was de lijst
<Alex--> [::]:pop3s
<Alex--> ik kan helaas niet kopieëren dus ik moet alles overtypen (wat een werk is dat zeg!)
<Alex--> dus ben meer gefocust op toetsenbord dan op scherm
<JanC> wat gebeurt er als je op de guest naar http://192.168.1.200/ surft ?
<Alex--> volgensmij luistert apache op *:www
<JanC> (niet op de host!)
<Alex--> krijg ik me website te zien
<Alex--> op guest met links2
<JanC> enige wat ik me dan kan bedenken is firewall of issue met Windows/routing  ;)
<JanC> al eens geprobeerd de firewall op je Windows uit te zetten?
<Alex--> firewall op host uit maakt geen verschil
<Alex--> ubuntu server heeft standaard geen firewall toch?
<JanC> heeft standaard wel een firewall, maar die blokkeert niks
<Jurjen> he hallo
<Jurjen> ik heb een dringende vraag
<JanC> dag Jurjen
<Jurjen> hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen..
<JanC> als je ze oo kstelt  ;-)
<Jurjen> ik heb net geleerd hoe ik een bestand van.bin kan openen in ubuntu
<Jurjen> ik ben een leek haha
<Jurjen> maarr
<JanC> eh?
<Jurjen> nu heb ik google earth gedownload
<JanC> wat is die ".bin" ?
<Jurjen> alleen hij geeft een fout melding
<JanC> oh
<Jurjen> als ik m wil uitpakken in de terminal
<Jurjen> hij geeft dit aan
<Jurjen> Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 6.0.1.2032............................................................................................. setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty  ^ setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found  ^ Kan 'setup.data/setup.xml' niet laden
<Jurjen> :(
<Alex--> gewoon google heeft een foutje gemaakt?
<Jurjen> het is google earth 5...
<JanC> er is ergens ene normale installer voor google earth ook, dacht ik
<Jurjen> maar ik snap het niet
<Jurjen> maar ik gebruik ubuntu.. en dan download hij het bestandje als .bin
<Jurjen> dan moet ik m via de terminal toch uitpakken?
<Jurjen> via cd downloads
<Jurjen> dan ls
<Jurjen> en dan sudo ./googleearth.bin
<Jurjen> maar dan geeft ie dus datgene aan wat ik net typte
<Alex--> gewoon google heeft een foutje gemaakt?
<Jurjen> ik snap je zin niet alex..
<Jurjen> hoe bedoel je dat?
<Alex--> gewoon google is iets vergeten
<Alex--> een tekentje
<Jurjen> google heeft een foutje gemaakt?
<Alex--> < of ^
<Jurjen> ok...
<Jurjen> hoe kan ik dan google earth er op krijgen?
<Alex--> tenminste dat denk ik
<Alex--> probeer de auto installer
<Jurjen> hoe werkt dat haha
<Jurjen> sorry voor mijn domme vragen
<Alex--> je zei zelf dat er een auto installer was :P
<JanC> Jurjen: het is geen domme vraag, je hebt last van een domme Google  ;)
<Jurjen> haha ok ok..
<Jurjen> alex.. heb ik gezegd dat er een normale installer was?
<Alex--> JanC: true
<Jurjen> autoinstaller*
<Jurjen> het enige wat ik tot nu toe heb gedaan is hyves desktop geinstalleerd als .bin bestand.. via de terminal en dat is gelukt
<JanC> uh
<Jurjen> maar van een autoinstaller heb ik niet gehoord..
<Oer> heb je de .bin executable gemaakt ?
<Jurjen> kun je me dat uitleggen in jip en janneke taal?
<Jurjen> ja dat heb ik gedaan via de rechtermuisknop
<JanC> Jurjen: indien mogelijk, installeer altijd dingen als .deb voor Ubuntu (en liefst voor dezelfde versie als je gebruikt)
<Jurjen> de rechten gegeven toch?
<Jurjen> ok... janc.. hoe kun je een bestandje als.deb downloaden of installeren?
<Alex--> gewoon zo bieden ze het aan?
<Jurjen> als het als .bin bestandje binnenkomt
<Jurjen> nee ik kon alleen via google earth.nl het bin bestandje downlloaden
<Alex--> Skype bied het als een .deb aan: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<Alex--> heb je het executable gemaakt?
<JanC> wacht nu even, ik ben aan het zoeken  ;)
<Jurjen> executable maken betekend toch dat je je zelf alle rechten geeft?
<Jurjen> zoja.. dan heb ik dat gedaan
<Jurjen> verde rheb ik niks gedaan
<Alex--> To make it executable 'chmod u+x <filename>' To run it './<filename>'
<Jurjen> ok wacht
<JanC> blijkbaar is er ook een google earth 6 zie ik
<Jurjen> ik ga het proberen
<JanC> Jurjen: wacht even, zei ik  ;)
<Ferry1977> goedenavond allemaal
<Jurjen> ja google earth 5 heb ik nu
<Jurjen> ok sorry janc
<JanC> Jurjen: je kan een Google Earth .deb voor Ubuntu downloaden van http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<Jurjen> ok
<JanC> kies 32/64 bits afhankelijk van je geïnstalleerde systeem...
<Jurjen> janc. als ik die download dan geeft ie m ook als.bin aan...
<Jurjen> jouw linkje
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> Jurjen: waarmee download je dat?
<Jurjen> echt waar
<Jurjen> ehm... mijn browser is chrome.
<Alex--> neem firefox
<Alex--> chrome bewaart alles
<Jurjen> maar waarmee ik het dowload? geen idee
<Jurjen> oh ok.
<JanC> met Firefox werkt het alleszins correct
<JanC> hier
<Oer> hier idem
<Jurjen> janc en alex. ook in firefox komt ie als .bin bestand binnen...
<Oer> v6
<Jurjen> volgens mij doe ik iets verkeerd of staan instelling verkeerd
<JanC> en met Chromium (open source Chrome) werkt het ook gewoon
<Jurjen> ik heb ubuntu.
<Jurjen> 10.10
<JanC> ik ook  ;)
<Jurjen> ik gebruik chromium idd
<Jurjen> wat vreemd...
<Jurjen> in mijn terminal geeft ie dus een fout melding.
<Jurjen> maar niemand heeft een idee wat dit is?
<Oer> de download geeft v6 .bin
<JanC> zit je achter een foute proxy of zo?
<JanC> Oer: ?
<Oer> 32 Mb.
<Jurjen> janC een foute proxy? ik zal nogmaals vertellen dat ik een leek ben
<Jurjen> en Oer. bij mij issie ook 32 mb en als .bin bestand wordt ie binnegehaald
<Jurjen> alleen in de terminal geeft ie een fout
<Alex--> en renamen naar .deb?
<Jurjen> jurjen@jurjen-EasyNote-MH36:~/Downloads$ chmod u+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin jurjen@jurjen-EasyNote-MH36:~/Downloads$ ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 6.0.1.2032............................................................................................. setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty  ^ setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag exp
<Jurjen> ok renamen naar .deb ga ik proberen
<JanC> ik krijg een .deb van 22 MB
<JanC> (voor 64-bits)
<Jurjen> ook als ik m rename naar ,deb krijg ik dit : Kan 'setup.data/setup.xml' niet laden
<JanC> zo'n .bin krijg ik bij de 5.x
<Jurjen> ok..
<JanC> dus kies de versie 6
<Jurjen> ok ik ga versie 6 proberen.
<Jurjen> heb ik geen software pakketen nodig denken jullie?
<Jurjen> heb ubuntu nu 2 dagen dus misschien mis ik een kritisch pakket o.i.d
<Alex--> doe eens updates anders Jurjen
<Alex--> je weet waar dat zit?
<Oer> ik heb de beta genomen, al zie je dat net niet > http://picpaste.com/googlebin-X1iA4py6.png
<Jurjen> systeem>beheer>updatebeheer
<Jurjen> @ oer. als ik op de versie 6 downloaden klik, gaa ie automatisch naar de versie 5...
<Jurjen> er zijn trouwens geen updates besschikbaar
<Jurjen> mensen, op een forum staat dat ik dit eerst moet installeren..
<Jurjen> sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<JanC> als die .deb correct is zal die automatisch installeren wat je nodig hebt
<Alex--> ik ga slapen
<Alex--> veel succes nog Jurjen
<JanC> en je wil dus de 6, niet 5!
<Jurjen> ok bedankt voor je hulp
<Jurjen> janx het maakt me niet zoveel uit
<Jurjen> ik wil graag een werkende google earth
<Jurjen> haha
<JanC> Jurjen: daarom dat ik zeg dat je de 6 moet proberen, aangezien die ene .deb heeft  ;)
<Jurjen> ok..
<JanC> alhoewel Google niet altijd correcte .deb's maakt, een .deb is veel meer waarschijnlijk dat het werkt  ;)
<Jurjen> maar luister, als ik via dat linkje die oer net stuurde of iemand anders.. versie 6 wil installeren gaat ie automatiscg versie 5 installeren..
<Jurjen> ik ga ff proberen
<JanC> de link die ik gaf kan je kiezen tussen beide?
<JanC> http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<Jurjen> klopt.. dan staat er versie 6 beta en versie 5
<Jurjen> dan klik ik op versie 6
<Jurjen> en download ie versie 5..
<Jurjen> heel bijzonder
<JanC> eh?
<Jurjen> hoe maak ik een snelle prinscreen?
<JanC> door op PrtScr te drukken?  (of ALt+PrtScr voor enkel het huidige venster)
<Oer> op printscreen drukken
<Jurjen> ok sorry:P
<JanC> (en als Alt+prtScr niks doet, probeer gewoon PrtScr)
<Jurjen> als ik er een .deb bestand van maak dan gaat hij naar het ubuntu software centrum en zegt ie: interne fout...
<Jurjen> als ik hem rename van .bin naar .deb
<Oer> alt+prtscr kreeg ik gister ook al een vraag over, dat werkt niet voor single venster.
<JanC> rename gaat niet werken, je moet de juiste downloaden  ;)
<JanC> Oer: ik kan je wel uitleggen waarom later, als je wil  ;)
<Oer> ik krijg bij 6.0beta ook een .bin JanC
<JanC> ik niet
<Jurjen> ok
<JanC> https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/direct/google-earth-stable_current_amd64.deb
<JanC> werkt dat?
<JanC> of i386 ip amd64 als je 32-bits hebt
<JanC> s/ip/ipv/
<Oer> ja
<Jurjen> ja dat werkt
<Jurjen> nu komt ie als deb binnen
<Jurjen> 22.4 mb
<JanC> Jurjen: heb ej 32 of 64-bits?
<Jurjen> geen idee?
<Jurjen> hoe kan ik dat bekijken
<Jurjen> jaa het zal een simpele vraag zijn sorry
<JanC> in een terminal, probeer "uname -a"
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> janc als ik google earht.deb van jou installeer geeft ie de volgende fout
<Jurjen> sudo gdebi path_to_the_google_earth_package.deb
<Jurjen> how verkeerd esorry
<Jurjen> verkeerde architectuur 'amd64'
<Jurjen> dat geeft ie aan
<JanC> dan heb je dus een 32-bits Ubuntu
<Oer> arch
<JanC> https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/direct/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<Jurjen> Linux jurjen-EasyNote-MH36 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jurjen> dit geeft ie aan
<JanC> juist, 32-bits dus
<Jurjen> ok waar staat dat haha
<JanC> en die laatste URL van me geeft je de 32-bits .deb
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> ik dowenload m nu
<Jurjen> download
<Jurjen> sorry voor mijn onwetendheid trouwens
<JanC> en je kan na het downloaden gewoon op die .deb dubbelklikken
<Jurjen> ok
<JanC> geen nood aan gdebi etc.
<Oer> 686 = 32 en x86_64 = 64
<Jurjen> okee
<Jurjen> hij installeerd nu google earth!
<Jurjen> wow
<Jurjen> google earth stable via software centrum
<Jurjen> heee
<Jurjen> hij doet het
<JanC> i686 is in feite een Pentium II, dat is tegenwoordig het minimum voor Ubuntu 32-bits x86, denk ik
<Jurjen> wow echt suoper bedankt
<Jurjen> ooh haha
<Jurjen> nja ik heb een simpele laptop
<Jurjen> maar windows 7 begon me te irriteren
<Jurjen> dan heb ik nog een laatste simpele vraag
<Jurjen> en dan ga ik jullie bedanken
<JanC> als er Windows 7 op werkt is die redelijk nieuw  ;)
<Jurjen> ik speel need for speed world online
<Jurjen> die download ik en komt binnen als .exe
<Jurjen> kan ik die gewoon renamen naar .deb?
<JanC> nee
<MonkeyDust> wat is de link voor 64bit?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: scrollback  ;)
<JanC> of zie de logs
<Jurjen> ik hou het voor gezien
<MonkeyDust> gewoon zeggen gaat sneller, nee?
<JanC> JanC: dat is een Windows-programma, dus misschien werkt het onder Wine, of misschien ook niet
<Jurjen> janx en alex en oer.. bedankt
<Jurjen> janc
<Jurjen> thnxx
<JanC> MonkeyDust: nee, dan moet ik zelf scrollen  ;)
<JanC> https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/direct/google-earth-stable_current_amd64.deb
<JanC> dat dus  :P
<MonkeyDust> ik stoor mij eraan dat het woord Windows hier zo vaak gebruikt wordt, de laatste tijd
<Oer> als je wilt weten of een windows progje kan werken onder wine, al dan niet met winetricks, check hun database op winehq
<Oer> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Oer> en er is nog een manier om te installeren, PlayDeb ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-15
<Arnoud> Hallo allen
<Jhinta> gogie morgen , wat hulp nodig om cross compile aan de gang te krijgen voor ppc64 command not found
<rork> hoe heb je cross compile geinstalleerd en hoe probeer je het te starten?
<Jhinta> nou , betreft ppc64 geen id , arm is me gelukt , maar denk dat ik van af basic moet beginnen
<AcerAllocated> goedemorgen
<johan> is er iemand die me kan helpen bij het installeren van radio-jockey? dit is in alphastatus, maar wil hem draaiend krijgen
<johan> krijg hem wel geinstalleerd maar heb de volgende foutmelding line 8, in <module>
<johan>     import radiojockey
<RawChid> Wat is de foutmelding?
<Jurjen> hee goedenmiddag
<Jurjen> zou ik hier een vraag mogen stellen?
<Jurjen> ik heb een htc wildfire. en als ik hem nu wil aansluiten op de computer middels een usb connectie
<Jurjen> dan vind ie helemaal niks nakkes nada
<Jurjen> moet ik iets installeren alvorens hij hem herkend?
<Jurjen> hopelijk weet iemand raad
<MrChrisDruif> Jurjen: Wat zegt je scherm van je wildfire? O:-)
<Gotiniens> Jurjen, heb je het niet op alleen opladen staan?
<Jurjen> chris..
<Jurjen> je hebt gelijk
<Gotiniens> of op 1 van de andere opties van USB
<Jurjen> haha
<Jurjen> jeetje
<Jurjen> ok never mind
<MrChrisDruif> Meeste keren als ik een android aansluit via usb vraagt hij of je wil connecten :D
<Jurjen> dus in principe kan ik nu gewoon copy paste doen van de bestanden van mijn pc
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :)
<Jurjen> jaaa ik snapte het al niet
<Jurjen> mijn legend deed het wel ;)
<Jurjen> haha
<Jurjen> excuus voor overbodige vraag
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, mijn android vraagt niks
<Jurjen> wil ik nog even toevoegen dat ik sinds 2 dagen ubuntu gebruik en enorm tevreden ben
<MrChrisDruif> Welke android heb jij Gotiniens?
<Jurjen> programmas openen in de terminal is me zelfs al gelukt
<Gotiniens> een milestone
<MrChrisDruif> Jurjen: Gefeliciteerd :)
<Jurjen> @ gotiniens: je kan in het android menu instellen of er elke x moet worden gevraagd welke actie wordt ondernomen bij koppelen met usb
<MrChrisDruif> Of beter gezegd: welke telefoon Gotiniens?
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, zoals ik zei, een milestone
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....:P
<Gotiniens> Jurjen, ah ok, dat wist ik niet
<Gotiniens> motorola milestone, http://www.talkandroid.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Motorola-Milestone.jpeg
<Jurjen> jup.. nou ik ga weer verder puzzelen. bedankt so far!
<Gotiniens> 1 v/d weinige androids met een fysiek toetsenbord
<MrChrisDruif> Nog geen ervaring met Motorola Android...
<MrChrisDruif> Wel HTC
<MrChrisDruif> En nu ook Samsung <_<"
<Gotiniens> dit is een android zonder aanpassing van de fabrikant
<Jurjen> desire z is ook toetsenbord..
<Jurjen> heeft*
<Gotiniens> Jurjen, ik zei ook 1 v/d weinige, niet de enige
<Jurjen> ok.
<Gotiniens> volgens mij zijn alle androids met fysiek tobo op 1 hand te tellen
<Jurjen> ben ik niet helemaal met je eens
<Jurjen> sony ericson x10 mini
<Jurjen> pro
<Gotiniens> milestone
<Gotiniens> desize z
<Jurjen> shit... i think ur right
<Gotiniens> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4jfk59bc9d8/Sh0_bFbkt-I/AAAAAAAAEQE/hWFwBgf5vQ8/s1600-h/HTC-dream-android-phone-9.jpg <-- en deze, ben de naam kwijt
<Gotiniens> dat was de eerste android
<Jurjen> aah the google 1 phone toch?
<Jurjen> g1?
<Jurjen> zoiets
<Gotiniens> de g1 inderdaad
<Jurjen> nokia gaat nog steeds gen androids maken he..
<Jurjen> zde hebben nu een deal met microsoft.. hoezo slechte stap
<Gotiniens> nee nu ze met MS een partnership hebben wss helemaal niet meer
<Jurjen> mjaa dat is helemaal offtopic
<Jurjen> precies
<Jurjen> daar snap ik dus echt helemaal niks van...
<Jurjen> njaa miss is windows 7 mobile wel helemaal HET
<Gotiniens> ow, de droid 2 (alleen in amerika tot nu) heeft ook een tobo
<Jurjen> ok
<Jurjen> zitten we al bijna op 2 handen;)
<Gotiniens> maar dat is de opvolger van mijn toestel dus dat is logisch (de milestone heet in amerika droid)
<Gotiniens> feit blijft, het zijn er niet veel :)
<Jurjen> i agree. Maar ik vind de toevoeging van een toetsenbord niet heel belangrijk.. als je een goede touchscreen hebt gaat het typen minstens zo snel
<Jurjen> helemaal met swype. alhoewel dat wel wat training vereist
<MrChrisDruif> g2 ook
<Gotiniens> klopt, ik gebruik het tobo helemaal niet zoveel, alleen als ik iets meer gedronken heb :P
<Jurjen> haha
<MrChrisDruif> G2 touch niet natuurlijk (HTC Hero)
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, die ken ik niet, is die uit in NL?
<AcerAllocated> heeft iemand misschien Mobii Tegra tablet?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, ik niet iig
<AcerAllocated> mijn dochter is erg blij daarmee, dat zou ook moeten werken als HTC, copy en paste op SD
<MrChrisDruif> Zit ook Android op als ik me niet vergis?
<Jurjen> is de mobii tegra niet dezelfde als ze bij de dixons verkopen? Namelijk de archos tablets met android?
<Jurjen> volgens mij zijn het dezelfden.\
<AcerAllocated> nee, deze komt van pointOfView
<MrChrisDruif> Jurjen: Waarschijnlijk redelijk hetzelfde alleen dan met een andere naam ;)
<MrChrisDruif> En "andere" fabrikant
<Jurjen> haha nee ik meende zoiets te hebben gelezen
<Jurjen> jaa ''andere'' fabrikant.. 1 pot nat dus;)
<AcerAllocated> gekregen uit Duitsland, de verkoper beweert dat het veel seller is dan Archos
<Jurjen> ok
<AcerAllocated> sneller
<Jurjen> en de specificaties beweerden dat ook? of alleen de verkoper?
<Jurjen> even ontopic een vraagje
<Jurjen> ik werk met bittorrent..( op windows dan) nu ik ubuntu heb, werkt dit gewoon ook prima?
<AcerAllocated> andere hardware, http://liliputing.com/2010/11/point-of-view-introduces-mobii-tegra-tablet.html
<MrChrisDruif> Jurjen: Sure...standaard in Ubuntu is Transmission....gebruik zelf Deluge :)
<AcerAllocated> ja, het werkt vlekkeloos Jurjen
<Gotiniens> Jurjen, ja tuurlijk, 1 v/d officiele distributie kanalan van ubuntu is bittorrent
<Jurjen> ok te gek
<Jurjen> transmission? kan ik via dat programma gewoon torrentjes binnenhalen?
<Jurjen> staat ie standaard op mijn ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> ja ja
<Gotiniens> euh, ja en ja
<Jurjen> ik zie hem haha
<Jurjen> thanks
<Oer> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Oer> :P
<Jurjen> ehm gotiniens vraagje he
<Jurjen> ik probeer nu een torrent binne te halen
<Jurjen> dus ik ga naar torrentz.com
<Jurjen> downlaod een album van pearl jam
<Jurjen> en dan klik ik op download torrent
<Jurjen> maar dan gebeurt er niks ...
<MrChrisDruif> Foei ;)
<Gotiniens> stel liever geen vragen aan iemand specifiek, maar aan het kanaal dan heb je oppeens 70 mensen die het kunnen beantwoorden, ipv 1 :P
<Oer> kan, veel torrent sites liggen plat
<Jurjen> oh sorry
<Oer> hi hi
<MrChrisDruif> Zo maar een album van PJ downloaden :P
<MrChrisDruif> Jurjen...je moet die torrent wel nog "openen" O:-)
<Jurjen> jaa snap ik
<MrChrisDruif> Had je dat al gedaan?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....trouwens :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hebben we in Nederland ook nog events? Installfest ofzo?
<AcerAllocated> of probeer demonoid
<AcerAllocated> in Groningen was er en fantastische op 13 april 2 jaat geleden.........
<AcerAllocated> jaar sorry
<Jurjen_> het is gelukt hoor ;)
<Jurjen_> ik moest m idd opslaan middels de rechtermuisknop en linkadres opslaan als
<Jurjen_> kan het trouwens kloppen dat een torrent hier binnenhalen veel sneller gaat dan via (VIESS) windows?
<Oer> nee
<MrChrisDruif> Kan, ligt meer aan de torrent denk ik
<Jurjen_> oh.. het lijkt wel zo
<Oer> en hoeveel je terugdeeld
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij "lijkt" het ook zo...
<Jurjen_> jaa dat klopt. maar ik heb nog nooit met 1 mb per seconde gedownload ( heb maar een 4mb verbinding hier in de ghetto vandaar)
<Oer> ik heb geen vergelijk
<Jurjen_> njaa maakt ook niks uit.
<MrChrisDruif> Zo lang het maar binnen komt toch?
<Jurjen_> wat een luxe trouwens.. standaard in ubuntu torrentz binnen halen
<Jurjen_> echt te gek
<MrChrisDruif> Maar events....waar moet ik daarvoor zijn?
<MrChrisDruif> Jurjen_: Ubuntu is gewoon compleet vanaf het begin...is het je ook opgevallen dat je standaard een COMPLETE office-suite hebt? O:-)
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, volgens mij zijn er op dit moment geen live events gepland
<MrChrisDruif> Ow.....miss reviven?
<Oer> als je een locatie hebt, kan je een balletje opgooien op het forum
<MrChrisDruif> De LoCo van NY-state had vorig jaar 40 events =-O
<Jurjen_> chrisdruif ja zeker.. al is openoffice niet te vergelijken met microsoft office
<Gotiniens> Jurjen_, waarom niet?
<Oer> open office kan wat ms office kan, en wat open office niet kan, heb ik eigenlijk niet nodig :-D
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Het is wel te vergelijken, maar het werkt niet goed samen iig
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet wat voor documenten jij maakt, maar ik mis geen functies
<Jurjen_> het werkt allemaal net wat anders. maar gezien het feit dat het sneller is vind ik openoffice ook beter
<Oer> open standaard is belangrijker dan een extra functie
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, samenwerken is geen argument, want ms office werkt ook niet samen met openoffice
<Gotiniens> en dat niet samenwerken is de schuld van MS moeten hun .doc maar openmaken, of docx fatsoenlijk implementeren
<Ruby> Hallo Ik heb een vraag na de installatie van mijn videokaart moest ik mijn pc over nieuw opstarten. Maar nu kom ik telkens in een soort DOS scherm terecht. Wat kan ik doen om weer gewoon terug in Ubuntu te komen???
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, maar het is gewoon vervelend dat als ik een doc maak in OOo, dat de lay-out totaal veranderd in MSword
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, klopt, het is ook vervelend dat als ik een .odt maak, dat ms office het niet kan openen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: En dat terwijl het een "open" standaard is O:-)
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gotiniens> al kan office 2011 wel odt openen,
<Gotiniens> en opslaan
<Gotiniens> sterker nog, als je het de eerste keer opstart vragen ze wat je wil .odt of .docx
<MrChrisDruif> Ruby: Heb je een nieuwe videokaart erin gestoken, of alleen driver geïnstalleerd? Ati of nVidia :)
<MrChrisDruif> Woow =-O
<MrChrisDruif> For real? =-O
<Jurjen_> ik heb nog een vraag
<Jurjen_> nu heb ik een album van pj binnen
<Oer> Ruby, als je een login krijgt, gewoon inloggen, en daarna : startx
<Jurjen_> alleen komt ie als artiest: onbekend binnen
<Ruby> mschrisdruif Klopt nvidia
<Jurjen_> nu kan ik de naam niet wijzigen in pearl jam
<Jurjen_> is er een andere manier voor?
<Gotiniens> Jurjen_, tags kan je via rhythmbox aanpassen
<Oer> vraag pearl jam :p
<Ruby> mschrisdruif ik wou mijn graphics van mijn ubuntu hoger zeten.
<Jurjen_> haha
<Ruby> oer ik ga even kijken..... Thanx alvast
<Jurjen_> ok  maar ik kan niet iets wijzigen in rythmbox... rechtermuisknop werkt dan niet als ik op het album of artiest klik
<Ruby> tot zo
<Jurjen_> moet het via een andere manier, dat taggen
<Jurjen_> never mind
<Jurjen_> ik kan bij het nummer alle nummers aanvinken en dan aanpassen
<Jurjen_> thnx
<Ruby> OER!!! Nu zegt ie van server error no screen found..... wat bedoeld ie dan??
<Ruby> Jurjen!!! Nu zegt ie van server error no screen found..... wat bedoeld ie dan??
<Oer> lijkt me dat hij je scherm niet vind ? ik weet niet wat je moet doen om een andere videokaart te activeren
<Oer> ( als je deze gewisselt hebt)
<Ruby> ubuntu gaf aan in de dos lijst dat ik waarschijnlijk een extra stroomkabel moet aansluiten op de videokaart heb er nu 1 aangesloten en er kan er nog 1 bij op.
<Jurjen_> ruby, heb je al op verschillende ubuntu fora gekeken? vaak staat daar een shitload aan technische info over videokaarten etc
<Ruby> Ik ga straks wel even naar de winkel\
<Ruby> jurjen nee nog niet....
<Jurjen_> google het dan;)
<Ruby> i will look for it...
<Ruby> thanx
<Oer> extra stroomkabel .. ja als er een stroomaansluiting op zit, dien je deze te gebruiken
<Ruby> oer er zitten 2 aansluitingen op heb er nu 1 aangesloten dacht dat het wel genoeg was maar niet dus.....
<Ruby> Mannen bedankt ik ga even verder kijken en straks naar de shop....
<Oer> Ruby, je voeding moet het totale systeem aankunnen, dus dat dien je zorgvuldig te berekenen
<Ruby> hoe bedoel je oer???
<Ruby> mijn voeding is 650watt
<Oer> met een 400 watt voeding, mobo+proc + vette video kan wel eens krap zijn
<Oer> 650 lijkt me voldoende
<Ruby> mij ook
<Ruby> ubuntu zei anders van dan ik "power nog wat " X config moest doen in dos
<Oer> wat is de melding precies ?
<Ruby> hold on zo terug
<Ruby> EUR!! IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE IN ERROR YOU MAY SPECIFY THE "NOPOWERCONNECTORCHECK" X CONFIGURATION OPTION IN THE SCREEN SECTION OF YOUR X CONFIG FILE
<Ruby> SORRY OER BEDOEL IK
<MrChrisDruif> Ruby: You've got a bug! Al je letters zijn caps :P
<Exalt> Zo.
<Ruby> haha... lekker duidelijk dacht ik
<Exalt> productief stage dagje vandaag
<Exalt> Ruby: vind jij python ook de beste programmeer taal ?
<Exalt> hehe
<Ruby> doe niet anders haha...
<Ruby> maar kan iemand dit voor mij ontcijferen : IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE IN ERROR YOU MAY SPECIFY THE "NOPOWERCONNECTORCHECK" X CONFIGURATION OPTION IN THE SCREEN SECTION OF YOUR X CONFIG FILE
<Exalt> Ruby: cat /etc/X11/xorg/xorg.conf | grep NOPOWERCONNECTORCHECK
<Exalt> werkt dat?
<Ruby> ik ga even kijken....
<Ruby> exalt hij zegt dat ie de bestands naam of map niet kan vinden...
<MrChrisDruif> Ontcijfering: er staat dat als je denkt dat je die error melding foutief hebt ontvangen, dan je dan de nopowerconnectorcheck moet uit uitzetten in je xorg.conf :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah....in het "scherm" gedeelte
<Ruby> hoe kan ik dat het beste doen dan want ben een beginnende ubuntu.....
<Ruby> wat voor een code
<Oer> ik dacht dat het cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf is ?
<Ruby> ben zo terug
<Ruby> OER dan zegt ie van bestand naam of map niet gevonden
<MrChrisDruif> grep was voor zoeken toch?
<Oer> ja, grep pakt het stukje van de zoek opdracht
<Oer> lspci | grep -i VGA
<Ruby> ik ga even....
<Ruby> kijken
<Ruby> oer, de code werkt wat moet ik nu doen dan
<MrChrisDruif> Die grep -i bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> VGA..
<Oer> geeft die code van Exalt aan, dat die nopowervonnectorcheck aanwezig is ?
<Ruby> OER dan zegt ie van bestand naam of map niet gevonden
<Ruby> mrchrisdruif yep grep -i\
<Ruby> krijg dan een lijstje te zien van PCI nog wat
<Oer> die lspci was een voorbeeld.
<MrChrisDruif> Ruby: Die command was alleen om een beetje aan te geven hoe dat grep werkt :)
<Ruby> ooh ok
<MrChrisDruif> Hij geeft als het goed is terug welke videokaart je hebt
<Ruby> sorry... ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Of op z'n minst welke familie O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Is al goed....altijd lastig als iemand twee mensen tegelijk gaat helpen...
<Oer> ik dacht dit het moest zijn>>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i NoPowerConnectorCheck
<MrChrisDruif> Ik moet op zo'n moment ook altijd eraan denken om de hele tijd iemands naam erbij te zetten
<Ruby> Hij zei dat ie nvidia heeft gevonden..
<Oer> zoals hier > http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112609.msg234084#msg234084
<MrChrisDruif> Ook bij mij geeft hij aan dat die /etc/X11/xorg.conf niet bestaat :)
<Oer> dat kan, xorg is niet meer nodig met de kernel driver
<Gotiniens> dan maak je hem aan als hij niet bestaat
<Ruby> OER of MRCHRISDRUIF mag ik anders jullie msn adres??? Moet er echt helaas vandoor... kunnen we dan anders even verder praten.... Of zijn jullie iedere dag op deze chat????
<Oer> msn ? wat is dat ?
<MrChrisDruif> Oer is hier al vanaf de oer tijd :P
<MrChrisDruif> En ik ben sinds een maand ongeveer ook geregeld
<Ruby> Oer hahaha, ok dan zie ik jullie wel hier. Echt bedankt voor jullie hulp.... Groetjes
<AcerAllocated> fijne middag toegewenst, moet weg
<MrChrisDruif> Groetjes AcerAllocated :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe groot zou zo'n ruimte moeten zijn voor de evenementen?
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, hoeveel personen wil je hebben ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet.....je weet toch niet hoeveel mensen er op af gaan komen? ;)
<Oer> listig te zeggen, als je goed adverteerd loopt het storm voor gratis cd's
<Gotiniens> ja nou, daar moet je wel een inschatting van maken :P
<Gotiniens> bij concerten weten ze toch ook niet hoeveel mensen er komen
<MrChrisDruif> Kweet namelijk twee redelijk grote zalen die met elkaar verbonden zijn...
<Oer> let op de kosten :-)
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, je kan mensen wel vragen om een bevestiging te sturen dat ze komen, dan kan je ongeveer inschatten hoeveel mensen
<Oer> en belangrijkste is: is er internet ?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm...dat laatste wordt waarschijnlijk lastig :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar er zit een mac niet al te ver ;)...wel te ver voor de wifi denk ik :P
<Oer> welke plaats zit je aan te denken. Chris ?
<MrChrisDruif> Zoetermeer :P
<MrChrisDruif> Daar heb je de PWA Silverdome...en daar heb je een aantal grote zalen waar orkesten repeteren :D
<Gotiniens> Silverdome is wel heel groot
<Oer> ik heb hier in haarlem ook eens rond gekeken, niet eenvoudig :(
<Gotiniens> silverdome kunnen 10 000 man in =)
<Gotiniens> dat gaat je nooit lukken :)
<Gotiniens> ik weet alleen niet hoeveel kleinere zaaltjes je er kan krijgen, ben er nog nooit geweest dus geen zicht op
<MrChrisDruif> En op dinsdag en woensdag is dat volgens mij al afgehuurd door mijn vereniging...dus waarschijnlijk kan ik het redelijk goedkoop regelen...en anders heb ik nog wat contacten liggen bij me studievereniging voor in Den Haag :P
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt die 80 & 120.....dat zijn zaaltjes van 80 & 120 m2
<MrChrisDruif> Daar krijg je geen 10.000 kwijt ;)
<Gotiniens> ah nee inderdaad
<Oer> 120 m2 is wel aardig ja
<Gotiniens> maar ik wist dus niet of er in de silverdome ook dergelijke ruimtes waren
<Gotiniens> enkel de schaatsbaan
<Gotiniens> kende ik
<MrChrisDruif> Met een orkest van ong. 40 man zit de 80 redelijk vol...maar dan staat het ook vol met stoelen etc...
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, je hebt de Gouden Wok (volgens mij heet ie zo....wok-restaurant iig :P) en daar net ver naast zit de ingang van die zalen :)
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, je kan uitleggen wat je wil, maar ben er nooit geweest dus begrijp je toch niet :P
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Gotiniens> ik weet alleen dat de schaatsbaan ontdooit/afgedekt kan worden en dat er dan 10 000 man in kunnen
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik verwacht echt niet zoveel mensen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Als er al 50-100 mensen komen ben ik ruimschoots tevreden :P
<Gotiniens> ik zou zeggen start op het forum in promotie even een draadje, daar zitten mensen met meer kennis over organiseren
<MrChrisDruif> Zal binnenkort wel eens iets erop zetten...
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me leuk, een installfest...
<MrChrisDruif> Nog iets van 72 dagen om te regelen :P
<Oer> 28 april
<Oer> valt op een donderdag, gustig > weekend erna
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens me countdown nog 72 dagen ;)
<Oer> *gunstig
<Oer> Za 30 Zo 1
<MrChrisDruif> Als iedereen van dit kanaal komt zijn er al iig 73 ;)
<Gotiniens> nou ik ga niet naar zoetermeer reizen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Niet? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed te doen hoor vanaf haarlem :P
<Gotiniens> vanaf haarlem wel ja
<Oer> via leiden - denhaag ja
<MrChrisDruif> Zeker...Zoetermeer helemaal :P
<Oer> ik zou wel bereid zijn te komen, met ene pceetje en scherm
<akiratakasaki> hoi
<akiratakasaki> zijn er hier doorwinterde linux gebruikers aanwezig , ik bedoel mensen die ervaring hebben met andere distro's dan debian en ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> akiratakasaki: Stel je vraag, je weet nooit of iemand er een antwoord op heeft :)
<akiratakasaki> wel ik heb hier nu ubuntu geinstalleerd als newbie linux gebruiker en ik vroeg me af of er grote verschillen zijn met andere distro's omdat ik zeker wil zijn dat ik hier de beste keuze gemaakt heb
<MrChrisDruif> akiratakasaki: Voor beginners is Ubuntu in mijn ogen ABSOLUUT de beste keuze, vooral de installatie :)
<akiratakasaki> wat is vb het verschil tussen die apt en rpms bij redhat etc... ! ik begrijp eigenlijk niet zo goed wat een pakket manager is en wat het doet ! het lukt me uiteraard wel om iets te installeren maar ik begrijp niet wat er dan effectief gebeurd.
<MrChrisDruif> Na verloop van tijd raak je meer bekend met linux en leer je wat er allemaal mogelijk is....en dan draai je je hand ook niet meer om voor een nieuwe installatie
<Gotiniens> het verschil tussen rpm en apt is eigenlijk niet groot, ze doen beide hetzelfde alleen op een iets andere manier
<Gotiniens> en een package manager doet gewoon voor jou de software downloaden en installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Een package manager heeft volgens mij iedere distributie (zo heeft Arch pacman, vind ik zelf iets leukere/kortere codes gebruiken), maar zo'n package manager houdt bij wat er allemaal geïnstalleerd is en kijkt of er updates zijn :)
<Oer> je hebt een goede distro te pakken, waar je kan kiezen voor cutting-edge pakketten of lekker stabiel.
<akiratakasaki> bij windows weet ik bv dat een nieuw  proggie in de program files komt te staan maar bij linux begrijp ik daar niets van. ik las de handleiding voor beginners maar dat is voornamelijk gebruik gericht is. is zou eens willen proberen iets handmatig te installeren volledig vanuit cli en zonder package manager , dan begrijp ik wellicht beter wat er op de achtergrond van een pakketmanager gebeurd. toch?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> :)
<Gotiniens> het beste wat je eens kan doen is zon .deb package downloaden, open met de package archiver,
<MrChrisDruif> Is het interessant om te weten waar alles komt?
<Gotiniens> dan begrijp je denk ik al wat er gebeurt
<Gotiniens> en eens met MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen als programmeur is dat interessant :P
<Gotiniens> of systeembeheerder
<akiratakasaki> ja ik begrijp julllie standpunt wel hoor . maar ik ben nu eenmaal zo ingestelt dat ik dat wil begrijpen. dat kan toch niet nutteloos zijn?
<Oer> in Ubuntu komt een programma ook in het software menu.
<Oer> ( als het een GUI heeft)
<MrChrisDruif> Apt houdt toch ook bij waar alles staat? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...that reminds me...
<MrChrisDruif> FF updaten
<akiratakasaki> ja kijk het zit eigenlijk zo dat ik eerst probeerd free bsd te installeren daar moest ik de x-server volledig manueel instellen en configureren etc. maar ik beet er mijn tanden op stuk , iemand raadde me aan om eerst met linux te beginnen alvorens ik met unix begin. vandaar deze misschien wat domme vragen. maar ik ben niet slim genoeg om dat allemaal alleen uit te pluizen zo blijkt nu
<Gotiniens> het beste wat je eens kan doen is zon .deb package downloaden, open met de package archiver,
<Gotiniens> dan begrijp je denk ik al wat er gebeurt
<akiratakasaki> maar de installatie in linux is inderdaad zeer gebruiksvriendelijk en makkelijk dat is waar maar daardoor begrijp ik er ook niets van
<MrChrisDruif> bsd is unix-like
<akiratakasaki> ok doe ik met die .deb
<akiratakasaki> bsd is idd unix dat weet ik , dat wou ik eigenlijk eerst leren maar het leek me te moeilijk te zijn. vandaar eerst linux proberen
<Gotiniens> nee het is unix like
<Gotiniens> netoals linux is ook unix like
<akiratakasaki> ow en wat is unix dan? solaris en zo en hp unix dan?
<Gotiniens> dat is echt unix
<Gotiniens> althans, solaris weet ik niet zeker
<akiratakasaki> is het dan toch nutteloos om eerst linux te leren alvorens unix?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> want unix kom je nauwelijks nog tegen
<akiratakasaki> ook in de bedrijfswereld niet dan?
<Gotiniens> alleen bij hele grote bedrijven
<Jhinta> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<Jhinta> kijk vooraal naar de diagram aan de rechter kant betreft unix
<akiratakasaki> ja het is misschien een utopie om als leek te proberen van mijn hobby mijn werk te maken , maar ik wil het toch eens proberen. Mijn ccna en ccnp hebben me niet veel geholpen om daar werk in te vinden men vroeg me toch telkens naar unix skills , en die heb ik niet
<Gotiniens> euhm
<Gotiniens> als je jezelf ccnp mag noemen ben je toch geen leek meer?
<akiratakasaki> ik bedoelde unix leek
<Gotiniens> het scheelt dat de CLI van IOS veel op bash lijkt :)
<akiratakasaki> ik weet dat bash een shell is maar daar stop het voor mij dan ook. nu ja ik ga het in ieder geval proberen ik zie wel waar ik land
<Oer> goeie start > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<akiratakasaki> tnx
<akiratakasaki> bestaat er ergens een manual waarbij ik een volledige installatie van uit cli kan uitvoeren. Dat zou ik eerst eens willen proberen
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> je kan ubuntu niet via CLI installen
<Gotiniens> als je wel een volledige install via cli wil doen, moet je gentoo, of LFS proberen
<Jhinta> ? je kan tog instakleren via mini ubuntu
<akiratakasaki> is dat een soort mini base intall . een beetje zoals in bsd dan?
<Jhinta> yep , installeerd enkel kernel en dropt je op root in terminal
<Jhinta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gotiniens> Jhinta, dat is geen cli install
<Gotiniens> die is nog steeds bijna volledig geautomatiseerd
<Jhinta> cli is terminal tog of zie ik hier wat verkeerd
<Jhinta> command line interface
<akiratakasaki> dacht ik toch ook ja
<Gotiniens> die installer gebruikt ncurses om text based schermpjes enz te genereren,
<Gotiniens> leer je net zoveel van als de grafische install
<Gotiniens> schermpjes als dit krijg je dan: http://lcardinaals.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/lc_tasksel4.png
<Gotiniens> noem ik niet CLI
<Oer> tasksel zit niet meer in 10.10, toch ?
<Gotiniens> tuurlijk wel
<Oer> ik dacht het niet :-)
<Gotiniens> mischien niet meer tijdens de install, maar het zit er nog wel in
<Oer> tasksel en aptitude zijn verdwenen.
<Jhinta> je bedoel cli net als bij modems?
<MrChrisDruif> tasksel ken ik niet, maar was aptitude echt weggehaald?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik d8 dat juist aptitude de standaard ging worden in 11.04?
<Oer> tiep maar in terminal ..
<Jhinta> got kan je me wat info geven betrfet cli wat jij bedoeld?
<Gotiniens> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Bash_screenshot.png
<Gotiniens> dat
<akiratakasaki> nee mijn vraag was idd vanuit de command line interface . die install schermpjes had ik bij bsd ook hoor , maar nadien tijdens het booten kwam ik in cli en moest van daaruit alles manueel installeren en configureren. enkel was er de voorwaarde dat ik tijdens de install cli mode moest kiezen en enkel de base moest installeren via dat schermpje.
<Jhinta> :s wat is het verschil
<Gotiniens> Jhinta, heel wat
<akiratakasaki> of begin ik beter met een oudere versie van ubuntu dan?
<Gotiniens> akiratakasaki, ik snap je probleem niet helemaal, je wilt leren werken met unix, je hebt nu ubuntu, maar toch wil je iets anders?
<Gotiniens> ubuntu is een goede plek om te beginnen
<Jhinta> geef een vorbeeld , als ik xbmc-live wil instaleren zit ik hier ook aan  ziet er wel anderd uit maar doet presies het zelfde zoals ik het nu zie
<akiratakasaki> ja op aanraden van een debian gebruiker , daarom vraag ik hier nog eens bevestiging of het wel nut heeft? dat klopt
<Gotiniens> Jhinta, jij zit het verschil niet tussen: http://lcardinaals.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/lc_tasksel4.png en http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Bash_screenshot.png?
<Jhinta> lol nee man
<Jhinta> alles uit natuurlijk,
<Jhinta> enkel kernel geinstalleerd
<Jhinta> en van uit kernel , alles instaleren
<Gotiniens> ja dat heeft ubuntu niet
<Jhinta> hoog uit , wireles-tools for je wifi ofo  voor derest doe ik alles handmatig voor xbmc-live
<Jhinta> :S , ik instaleerd tog echt alleen de kernel en wifi driver
<Jhinta> voor me xbmc-live
<Gotiniens> nee je installeerd ubuntu zonder grafische omgeving,
<Gotiniens> dat is geen CLI install
<Gotiniens> CLI install is dat je de installatie volledig met de hand afwerkt zonder hulp van een installatie programma die alles voor je automatiseerd
<Oer> ik zou dan de server cd pakken.
<Oer> dat is koud CLI
<Gotiniens> dus zelf partitioneren, packages installen, configureren enz
<Jhinta> uu ja
<Jhinta> dat het geen cli is oke
<Jhinta> maar tog echt het zelffde
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...xbmc?
<Jhinta> nou ja , cli zie ik dan tog echt als terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Juah :)
<MrChrisDruif> CLI = Command Line Interface ;)
<Jhinta> hier vb
<Jhinta> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation,_an_unofficial_Step-by-Step_Guide
<MrChrisDruif> M.a.w. terminal
<Jhinta> enkel bouw ik dan het meeste van source
<MrChrisDruif> Jhinta: Je kan ook de XMBC-live installeren....super-simpel
<Gotiniens> Jhinta, met die handleiding installeer je alleen xbmc via cli
<Jhinta> nee , dan is de fun weg
<Gotiniens> er werd gevraagd naar een manier om ubuntu met cli te installen
<Jhinta> kan ook
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...zelfde approach denk ik zo
<Jhinta> je kan alles via terminal instaleren of zie ik hier alles verkeerd ofzo
<Gotiniens> ubuntu zelf niet, iig niet vanuit cd;s die ze zelf leveren
<Jhinta> je voegt je sources er bij , update , apt-get install gnome
<MonkeyDust> het installeren van xbmc lukt wel, maar het aansluiten van de kabels niet, wat moet waar tussen de pc en de tv
<akiratakasaki> ik lees hier http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMC_Live#How_To_Install_XBMC_Live toch idd dat het kan. alleen leest ik dat het voor de install van een mobile version van ubuntu is
<akiratakasaki> toch effe proberen
<Jhinta> of je wild van source beginnen , dan moet je even verder zoeken want dat heb ik nooit geporbeerd
<Jhinta> ? mobile versie van ubuntu
<Jhinta> Ubuntu Mobile (MID Edition) aa dirt
<Jhinta> dirt
<Jhinta> dit
<akiratakasaki> XBMC Live 'Atlantis' is currently based on Ubuntu Mobile (MID Edition), that is, it is Linux based. The operating-system has completely been hidden away on purpose, the point is to create set-top-box feeling with as close to instant-on boot as possible,
<Jhinta> wouwww zie ik nu voor het eerst eigenlijk en ziet er best gaaf uit
<Jhinta> monkey wat bedoel je?
<MonkeyDust> Jhinta: wat ik waarmee?
<Jhinta> het installeren van xbmc lukt wel, maar het aansluiten van de kabels niet, wat moet waar tussen de pc en de tv
<MrChrisDruif> HDMI <-> TV ?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...moet wel goed zeggen
<MonkeyDust> op mijn laptop heb ik geen HDMI
<Jhinta> uuwat wel
<MrChrisDruif> PC <hdmi> TV :P
<Jhinta> vga neem ik aan
<MonkeyDust> ja
<Jhinta> dvi?
<MrChrisDruif> s-video?
<Jhinta> nope , enige optie is anere pc of vga dvi/hdmi converter
<Jhinta> best wel duur
<Jhinta> oja s-video werkt wel maar heel slecht beeld
<MonkeyDust> dvi ook niet
<Jhinta> converter is een optie
<Oer> er zijn kastjes die van vga HDMI maken
<Jhinta> je hebt wel hdmi op je tv maar geen vga?
<Gotiniens> ja tof, een vga signaal op een full hd tv :)
<Jhinta> doe makkelijk 1080i hier hoor
<Jhinta> met vga
<Jhinta> merk je weinig van
<Jhinta> en op een 40inch bravia
<Jhinta> moet zeggen enige verschil dat ik zie is dat je die interlance ziet voor de rest zie ik er weinig van op een normaal afstand
<akiratakasaki> ok ik dus veel te hard van stapel aan het gaan ! ik zal maar beginnen met de terminal en mapstructuur , alvorens ik over installeren begin zeker. haha dat zal al een vette kluif zijn
<akiratakasaki> alvast bedankt voor de info
<Oer> succes :-)
<akiratakasaki> tnx
<Jhinta> je komt er vast wel
<akiratakasaki> ik denk het wel , ik moet alleen een beetje dimmen , kwil te veel in eens begrijpen ! dat lukt natuurlijk nooit op die manier
<Jhinta> nou ja ,, wat mij betreft ik heb heel veel geleerd van bouwen van source
<Jhinta> vind ik het moerlijkste van alles tot heden vooraal als er iets fout gaat en dat dan op lossen
<Jhinta> trouwens kan iemand mij helpen , betreft corsscompile
<Oer> source builden, je krijgt goede foutmeldingen waar je mee verder kunt
<akiratakasaki> ja dat wil ik ook kunnen , maar haha als ik in cli wil werken zal ik eerst wel met de terminal overweg moeten kunnen , en die mapstructuur een beetje uit diepen. toch?
<Jhinta> zit op x86-64 and will ppc64 bouwen
<Oer> map struktuur is handig idd
<Jhinta> map info kan je zo opzoeken
<Jhinta> vb http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Oer> jups
<Oer> belangrijk is /home/ daar zit je account folder in
<Oer> sommige folders zijn heel speciaal
<Oer> een file wegschrijven naar /dev/null is heel veilig, niemand kan hem kraken
<Oer> maar dat is meer iets voor #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic :P
<Jhinta> betreft netwerk best wel belangrijk anderds kanje niets
<Jhinta> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Jhinta> ik zou beginnen met enkel root en van uit daar beginnen --> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieMiniCD, zorg er wel voor dat niets selecteerd ( of wat je juist nodig hebt )
<Jhinta> en vanuit daar dingen gaan instaleren
<Jhinta> of aanpassen
<Oer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Oer> van dat soort zinnetjes ga je droomen
<Jhinta> lol
<Oer> soms moet je eigenwijs zijn : sudo apt-get install -f
<Jhinta> zo een hekel als dat gebeurd
<Oer> ja, dan mag je je afvragen, wat er 'anders' is op jouw systeem t.o.v. de maker van de deb
<Jhinta> ergste van alle E: broken sources ofzo
<Oer> hmm dan zou ik het zoeken in de sourcelist
<Oer> andere mirror kiezen
<Jhinta> nou nee scheind dus dat toen der tijd de ppa svn van xbmc corupt was of er uit lag ofzo
<Oer> positief: er zijn 1000-en forums en blogs waar ubuntu issues worden besproken, met oplossingen.
<Oer> nadeel: er zijn 1000-en forums en blogs waar ubuntu issues worden besproken, met oplossingen.
<Oer> :-D
<Jhinta> ook zo iets . en elke uitleg is anderds
<Oer> ook daarin leer je door doen, onderscheid in te maken
<akiratakasaki> ik ga idd die mininstall proberen. Als root zeg je? daar zeg je zoiets bij deze ubuntu installatie die ik nu heb is mijn account gewoon aangemaakt zonder me te vragen of ik die account wel als root wil? dat snap ik niet zo goed. nu moet ik telkens via sudo , gewoon aanmelden als root lukt niet ! raar is dat toch vind ik
<Jhinta> uuu , heel spel gezegt ,,,
<Oer> je account met pass, kan rootrechten krijgen.
<Oer> dus dat zit goed
<Jhinta> je installeerd enkel the kernel en die boot je op
<Jhinta> en standdard kom je in een terminal die root is
<akiratakasaki> aha ok
<Jhinta> van uit daar kan je alles doen
<Jhinta> dus je kan gebrukers maken enzo , rechten geven , maar alles moet via terminal omdat je geen gui hebt
<akiratakasaki> eerst nog mijn andere laptop herstellen zodat ik nog kan surfen op deze mocht ik iets niet vinden. ik vermoed dat de manpages voor een beginner te moeilijk zullen zijn
<akiratakasaki> trouwens die manpages zullen er niet opstaan als ik enkel die kernel installeer.
<Jhinta> ik raad wel aan om een bestaande guid te gebruken , want zo kom je achter bepaalde dingen
<Jhinta> zoals het instellen van een wifi of nic , vga drivers xorg setup dat soort dingen
<Jhinta> dit is the org, xbmc mini install , zou zeggen probeer die maar is aan de gang te krijgen http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMCbuntu
<akiratakasaki> is dat een soort van light gui dan?
<Jhinta> je moet enkel opleten bij je drivers welke je hebt en hoe je die aan de gang krijgt
<Jhinta> xbmc is een media speler die voledig kan draaien op linux als xbmc-live
<Jhinta> je kunt de live cd downloaden om te kijken hoe dat er uit ziet , en na bouwen via die guids
<akiratakasaki> wat nut heeft een media speler bij een install?
<akiratakasaki> ow ok
<Cugel> Heren, een vraag. Ik heb een file gemoved met 'mv file ..\file'  -- dus een backslash in plaats van een slash. Waar is die file terecht gekomen, ik kan hem niet meer vinden :-)
<Jhinta> zodat je weet hoe je van uit niets een os kan instaleren
<Jhinta> en dan maakt het niet uit wat het is
<Jhinta> kan je geen zoek opdracht op je systeem uitvoeren
<Jhinta> mits de naam nog het zelfde is
<Cugel> Ik kan de file niet vinden, dus.
<Jhinta> oke je hebt gedaan mv xxx naar --> ..\file wat als je dan in de zelfde dir doet mv ..\file naar xxxx
<Jhinta> misschien een oplossing?
<Jhinta> niet dat ik dat zeker weet
<akiratakasaki> ik weet niet of ik iets zinnigs vertel maar volgens ik  lees in een artikel heb je gekopieerd in dezelfde map vanwaar je wilde moven
<Oer> ls -a was de oplossing :-)
<Jhinta> dubble punt geven normaal aan 1 dir lager maar hij heeft \ gebruikt en welke effect dat geeft geen id
<Oer> ligt aan de letter erna denk ik
<Oer> bash escape backslash function
<Oer> http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#special
<mark29> goedeavond
<akiratakasaki> hoi
<mark29> zit met probleemke
<mark29> wil ircd server opzetten maaar weet niet goed hoe
<mark29> heb onder tussen linux ubuntu server 10.10 geinstaleerd
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<Oer> serverguide verwijst naar https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<Pepi55> hello
<Oer> :-)
<mark29> pff niet echt gemakelijk zo tezien
<akiratakasaki> sudo apt-get install ircd-irc2
<mark29> heb ik al gedaan
<mark29> is juist config en zo
<akiratakasaki> momentje ik ben zelf een leek ik ben het artikel aan het lezen
<Oer> en poorten in je router, als je niet alleen lokaal wil draaien
<mark29> heb gene router
<mark29> is vaste modem
<Oer> 1 utp poort ?
<mark29> vaste modem van telenet
<akiratakasaki> welk poortnummer staat er in je config?
<Jhinta> hhm oke maar je hebt dus maar 1 utp port :)
<Jhinta> oer heb jij verstand van het daatwerlijke booten van ubuntu toevallig?
<Oer> nou, een beetje :-)
<mark___> nop is nieuw voor mij
<Jhinta> welke mounts worden gedaan bij init
<Oer> hmm goeie vraag, die je ziet als je df -h gebruikt ?
<Jhinta> hmm niet echt wat ik zoek
<Jhinta> zal je wat info geven wat ik probeer
<Alex--> Goedenavond
<Alex--> Een vriend van me wil ubuntu installeren naast windows 7, kan dit gewoon of moet hij nog backups maken?
<Jhinta> kan gewoon
<Oer> altijd backups maken van de data.
<Oer> dan vanuit win7 partitie verkleinen
<Cugel> En als Windows 7 ineens weg is... dan is het ook goed.
<Oer> daarom, altijd data backup :-)
<akiratakasaki> ik weet niet of ik iets zinnigs zeg maar staat dat niet in mountall.conf jhinta
<Jhinta> waar zit die of is dat een command
<Alex--> hoe kan ik snel een backup maken van 100 gb?
<Alex--> want usb 2.0 is niet zo snel...
<Alex--> vanuit win7 partitie verkleinen?
<akiratakasaki> ls /etc/init
<Alex--> waarom niet vanuit ubuntu live usb?
<Jhinta> dowenload pmagic en je kan hem verkleinnen
<Oer> omdat het zo is, vista en win7 zelf laten verkleinen.
<Oer> staat ergens op de installatie pagina.
<Jhinta> ? maar bij de installatie van ubuntu kanje tog de grote aan geven?
<Alex--> en hoe kan ik snel een backup maken van 100 gb?
<Jhinta> door nu snel een packup te maken
<Jhinta> 100 gb zal niet snel gaan
<Jhinta> eigenlijk gezien , door het instaleren vanubuntu heb je al een backup
<Alex--> hoezo?
<Alex--> nu? ik kan pas het weekend bij hem zijnd
<Alex--> en dan backup maken duurt een hele dag ofzo
<Jhinta> als je ubuntu installereerd , verkleind hij windows , maakt een nieuwe parttie aan , en zet daar ubuntu op ,
<Jhinta> dus op de andere staat je windows , dus als je windows verknalt op een of andere reden kun je ubuntu opstarten  bestanden saven en je kan weer verder
<Jhinta> of anders om
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions zie stukje vista en windows 7
<Oer> vista en win 7 geven dan automatisch aan, hoeveel max je kan verkleinen
<Oer> xp kan wel met de usb installer
<akiratakasaki> ik dacht gewoon als men mountall.conf zou openen dat men dat daar zou kunnen lezen. maar ik weet niet eens hoe die file kan openen
<akiratakasaki> met edit lukt het alvast niet
<Alex--> maar is een backup echt nodig?
<Alex--> voor de installatie?
<Gotiniens> het is niet nodig, maar wel handig, stel dat je een fout maakt en perongeluk over windows 7 heen installeert
<Oer>  
<Alex--> ^%$^$% windows
<Alex--> wil ik mijn externe hdd loskoppelen
<Alex--> ik klik op loskoppelen
<Alex--> gaat me hdd eerst aan
<Alex--> en dan als hij aan staat (draait) zegt hij: kan niet ontkoppelen
<Alex--> (omdat hij nog aan staat)
<Oer> of omdat je nog een file open hebt staan :-)
<Oer> of omdat een verborgen proces nog met je hdd bezig is.
<Oer> heb je nog een ubuntu support vraag, Alex--  ?
<Alex--> hé
<Alex--> ik kan dat wel afsluiten
<Alex--> bedankt Oer
<MedUsaXIII> Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik de windows super toets kan binden aan de notification area, dus als ik windows super in druk wil ik dat rechts boven de notifications uitvouden.
<MonkeyDust> ik vind dat er een levenslange ban op het gebruik van het woord windows moets staan
<MonkeyDust> wat zei ik net? ;)
<Oer> windows supertoets is al in gebruik.
<MedUsaXIII> Bij mij niet ?
<Oer> super + E ( compiz )
<Oer> super + W
<Oer> systeem > voorkeuren> sneltoetsen
<MedUsaXIII> Zo ver was ik idd, maar ik kan geen optie vinden om te zorgen dat dan het notification menu opend
<Oer> MedUsaXIII, zoiets dus, maar dan notifications > http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/27038/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux-10.04/
<Alex--> weet iemand waar ik een ubuntu icon kan vinden?
<MedUsaXIII> OEr, yes, precies dat maar dan idd voor het notification menu
<Oer> ergens onder usr/share/icons
<Alex--> en als ik geen ubuntu aan heb staan?:P
<Alex--> (ben een spelletje aan het maken waarin je als ubuntu logo allemaal dollar tekentjes moet verzamelen)
<Alex--> en uit moet kijken voor windows, als je door dat windows flaggetje geraakt wordt ben je af
<Oer> dan ga je maar lekker googlen
<Alex--> Oer: klinkt negatief
<Alex--> ?
<Oer>  je bent in een ubuntu supportroom
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> oh
<Alex--> sorry
<Alex--> haalde deze door elkaar met offtopic
<pjotter> Hallo. Weet iemand hoe je in 'sneltoetsen' een bepaalde actie op 'Uitgeschakeld' kan zetten? Als ik het aanklik kan ik enkel een nieuwe sneltoetscombinatie intoetsen en verder niets.
<Gotiniens_> staat in de uitleg onderaan het scherm :)
<Gotiniens_> backspace
<pjotter> Hoera! :D
<pjotter> Stom van me. Bedankt!
<pjotter> Weet iemand dit misschien: Hoe schakel je in het programma DosBox de sneltoetsen van DosBox zelf uit? Ik draai een programma waarin ik ctrl-f9 wil gebruiken. Maar dat is tevens de afsluiten-shortcut voor DosBox.
<Oer> http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Dosbox.conf ?
<pjotter> Ha, bedankt Oer. Ik was er al aan het lezen ;)
<Oer> hoe je de huidige instelling is, kan ik niet meekijken :(
<erkan^> heeft iemand met tactiele view geprobeerd? Het is me helemaal niet gelukt met Tactiele View te starten na Wine )-:
<Gotiniens_> http://www.tactileview.com/?
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> ik heb die gedownload, daarna geïnstalleerd vanuit Wine.. daarna klik klik, etc opeens kreeg ik een foutmelding )-:
<Oer> nou, in welk formaat is dit  ?
<Oer> foutmeldingen kunnen je verder helpen, soms heb je winetricks nodig met een uitbreiding
<Oer> even downloaden :-)
<erkan^> ik heb weinig verstandig van wine
<Oer> kijk, als die relief een officieel formaat heeft, mogenlijk dat linux daar al iets mee kan.
<erkan^> effe print screen
<erkan^> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TVr319zL3BI/AAAAAAAAA0k/wfmXpRznPeE/programma%20fout.png
<Oer> dit gebruiken ze dan > http://brailletec.de/catalog_puma.htm
<Oer> iin wine niks te vinden over tactileview
<erkan^> )-:
<erkan^> dan kan ik niet tekenen
<erkan^> http://www.tactileview.com/tvvideodemopopup.asp?Action=eigen_ontwerp_maken.flv&Title=Video$17&ContextDisplay=True&ScreenHeight=768&ScreenWidth=1366
<dirk__> goeie avond
<Oer> :-)
<dirk__> kan er ff iemand raad geven :-p
<Oer> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Hebben we hier niet een bot die we zo'n commando kunnen geven? :P
<erkan^> Wow goedenavond is beleefd
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> dat moet ik ook vaak doen
<Johan> hallo
<Oer> dat botje is nogal een verhaal :-)
<FOAD> Stel je vraag nu maar dirk__.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow.....zat hij tussen je tanden? :D
<Johan> zou ik een vraag mogen stellen mbt google chrome?
<Johan> in ubuntu]
<MrChrisDruif> :P Oer: waar blijft die bot? :P
<Johan> het is een beetje een rare vraaf
<Cugel> Ja?
<Johan> vraag
<Johan> ok
<Cugel> Stel je vraag, jongen.
<Johan> nou op een website waar fotos opkomen te staan die wij hebbeb laten maken door een prof. fotografe
<MrChrisDruif> dirk__: Voor jou hetzelfde, waarover wil je advies?
<Johan> die hele website is in flash gebouwd
<Oer> goeie vraag, ik zal het antwoord zoeken, als ik snap wie daar over gaat :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Flash.....meh
<Johan> ik wil graag de fotos op slaan op mijn pc
<Johan> alleen,.,,
<Johan> dat lukt dus niet
<Johan> ik dacht misschien is er met firebug of google chromium een andere manier?
<Johan> dat iemand dat weet
<Johan> anyone?
<Cugel> Link?
<FOAD> Foto's pikken?
<Johan> of is het gewoon per definitie niet mogelijk
<Johan> ok
<Johan> www.michellehamstra.nl
<Cugel> Screenshot maken etc?
<Oer> je zou prima een schermafdruk kunnen maken
<Johan> jaa maar prt crn is kwalitatief minder
<Cugel> Fraaie foto's.
<Cugel> Welk album gaat het om?
<Johan> ik heb gedacht aan print screen alleen dan komen de fotos niet zo goed tot hun recht
<Johan> het gaat om een prive album
<Johan> maar als jullie een vorig album van mijn zusje en moeder willen bekijken kan dat:P dan is de login code: galema
<Cugel> Dat gaat je niet op een andere manier lukken.
<Oer> er zal officieel wel een reden zijn waarom die fotografe haar werk beschermt. nogthans kan je altijd een schermafdruk maken.
<Johan> dus er is helemaal geen mogelijkheid?
<Johan> jaa oer dat klopt
<Johan> een foto van 20 bij 20 cm kost negen euro..
<Johan> dat is haar reden
<FOAD> Zoals ik al zei...
<Cugel> Tja.
<Johan> maar de fotos laten maken kostte ook al een boel geld;)
<Johan> maar goed.. ik kon het proberen
<Johan> onmogelijk dus
<Cugel> Mooie foto's, maar nee.
<Johan> ik dacht dat in ubuntu niks onmogelijk was;)
<Johan> haha thanks
<Johan> jammer
<Cugel> Geen Ubuntuding.
<Tjibba> wat wil je dan?
<Tjibba> die foto's rippen?
<Johan> ik wil de fotos op mijn harde schijf hebben
<Johan> jep
<Johan> heb jij een mogelijkheid tjibba?
<Oer> eigenlijk krijgt opensource zo een slechte naam. je wilt niet betalen.
<Johan> dat is onjuist
<Johan> we hebben betaald
<Johan> 70 euro voor de fotos laten maken
<Johan> voor een half uurtje
<Johan> Nu mag elke fotograaf natuurlijk zijn of haar prijzen hanteren, maar om daarna nog een 9 e per digitale foto te vragen vind i kte ver gaan
<MrChrisDruif> Johan: Voor die €70,- had hij het gewoon moeten geven imho
<Johan> En dat staat los van mijn nederlandse gierigheid.. want als ik gierig was had ik zelf wel een cameraatje gepakt;)
<Johan> in mijn opinie ook ja.
<Johan> maar goed.. los van het feit of het moreel verwerpelijk is wat ik vraag.. kan het of kan het niet?
<Oer> ik heb de flash site , je krijgt een afdruk 20x30 bij de prijs inbegrepen
<Johan> klopt
<Johan> 1 foto...
<Tjibba> je hebt geen inlog gegevens?
<Johan> van de 100 die gemaakt zijn...
<Johan> nog niet.. vanavond gemaakt
<Johan> ik heb van mijn zusje en moeder nog wel inloggegevens
<Johan> die inlog code is : galema
<Tjibba> kan je hier dan inloggen http://www.michellehamstra.nl/site2010/?
<Johan> tjibba: nee 1 na laatste kopje rechtsboven in
<Johan> dan zegt ze: vul hier je code in die je van mij hebt gekregen
<Tjibba> ah oke
<Tjibba> ben bang dat het niet gaat lukken
<Johan> ok helaas
<Johan> dan zal ik de portemonnee moeten trekken..
<Tjibba> jammer\
<Johan> thanks voor het kijken iig
<Tjibba> geen probleem
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-16
<akiratakasaki> heb een vraagje ivm kernel
<MrChrisDruif> !vraag
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....nog steeds geen bot :P
<MrChrisDruif> Stel je vraag, misschien dat iemand het antwoord weet :)
<akiratakasaki> ik heb hier een conceptronic media center staan die ik gebruik over een netwerk , ik gebruik die over een netwerk , de sofware op het toestel om af te spelen gebruik ik niet , ik gebruik die eigenlijk gewoon als media opslag
<akiratakasaki> nu ik vroeg me af, ik merk aan de mapstructuur dat er daar een linux op draait , maar in feite moet ik daar maar gewoon samba te draaien op de manier dat ik deze gebruik
<akiratakasaki> hoe doe ik dat ? kan ik daar een willekeurige kernel op zetten , die enkel ethernet ondersteund?
<akiratakasaki> ik weet niet zo goed hoe een kernel werkt namelijk
<akiratakasaki> maar ik vind dat toestel te traag en wil er alles af
<akiratakasaki> gewoon kernel met het nodige om ethernet te ondersteunen en waarop ik samba kan installeren
<akiratakasaki> lijkt dat haalbaar?
<MrChrisDruif> Phoe....hoop dat iemand hier een antwoord op weet :P
<akiratakasaki> tja ik weet zelfs niet of mijn vraag steek houd hoor , maar ik vraag het maar met mijn beperkte kennis
<akiratakasaki> ben een newbie in linux
<MrChrisDruif> (Zal zelf ff beetje googlen, maar beloof niets :))
<akiratakasaki> alvast bedankt
<akiratakasaki> misschien handig om te weten : de mapstructuur krijg ik enkel te zien als ik het media center via usb aansluit op een pc , over het netwerk krijg ik dat niet te zien. via usb krijg ik een partitie te zien waar die mapstructuur opstaat , maar enkel maar via die usb aansluiten.
<akiratakasaki> maar zelfs die usb wil ik niet gebruiken , ik hoef gewoon een os die ethernet ondersteund , dus zou ik eigenlijk vanap mijn eigen netwerk als root op die center moeten kunnen
<akiratakasaki> en aangezien dit nu enkel via usb lukt vroeg ik me af of dit wel kan lukken met die kernel die daar nu op draait ! vermoedlijk is dat een kernel speciaal voor dat toestel ? alé dat denk ik toch
<akiratakasaki> Aangezien de os partititie enkel te browsen is via usb of via de remote control ( geen muis of toetsenbord aansluitingen)
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zou het inderdaad een custom kernel kunnen zijn
<akiratakasaki> ok dan heb ik misschien de optie om die te laten staan maar om de gui te verwijderen?
<akiratakasaki> en alles andere software die eropstaat de verwijderen? maar hoe begin ik daar aan?
<akiratakasaki> ongetwijfeld iets aan de boot configuratie wijzigen vermoed ik?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry :( Ben beetje verrot/geen fut om te zoeken
<akiratakasaki> geen probleem , het is ook geen evidente vraag vermoed ik
<MrChrisDruif> Het is kwart over twee 's nachts....meeste mensen hier zullen afk zijn....in bed
<akiratakasaki> wat bedoel je met afk?
<MrChrisDruif> Away from keyboard
<akiratakasaki> ah ok ik ken die afkortingen niet ! ben nooit echt een chatter geweest , maar nu met linux te leren kan ik niet anders , op mijn eentje lijkt me dat nogal moeilijk
<akiratakasaki> maar ben toch tevreden , heb al heel wat geleerd vandaag
<MrChrisDruif> akiratakasaki: Hoe lang ben je al bezig met Linux? :)
<akiratakasaki> wel vandaag mijn ubuntu install gedaan , voorheen eerst debian maar er is meer info te vinden over ubuntu vandaar ubuntu ginstalleerd
<akiratakasaki> een tijdje geleden probeerde ik eerst free bsd , maar dat was me te moeilijk
<akiratakasaki> om het samen te vatten , ik denk dat ik een uur of tien linux daadwerkelijk heb gebruikt
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<MrChrisDruif> FreeBSD is heavy stuff :)
<akiratakasaki> dus ik besef wel dat mijn vraag ivm media center misschien te hoog gegrepen is
<MrChrisDruif> Heb het ook eens geprobeert
<MrChrisDruif> Realiseer dat het half 3 is bijna ;)
<akiratakasaki> ja vandaar dat ik eerst linux probeer , op aanraden van een vriend die een debian gebruiker is
<akiratakasaki> owkay slaap tijd?
<akiratakasaki> ja tis al laat ! maar hoe later hoe wakkerder ik wordt ! hahaha tja ik presteer beter snacht's
<akiratakasaki> kan ook slecht stoppen , er is altijd wel iets interessant's te ontdekken
<akiratakasaki> ben jij in belgie?
<akiratakasaki> nederland?
<MrChrisDruif> Nederland :)
<akiratakasaki> belgie hier
<akiratakasaki> ben jij al lang bezig met linux?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....volgens mij gebruik ik het als dual-boot rond 9.04 en ben sinds 10.04 volgens mij overgegaan na de laatste fail van Windows op me flappie :D
<akiratakasaki> heb geen idee wanneer 9.04 uitgebracht is
<akiratakasaki> heb nog een vraagje , ik vermoed voor jouw een makkelijke , maar ik vind em niet !
<akiratakasaki> hoe switch ik terug naar usermode in de terminal? ik blijf hier maar als sudo user in die terminal, welk commando?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...je weet dus niet hoe die cijfers opgebouwd zijn? :D
<akiratakasaki> ik ben echt een newbie hoor ! een paar uur ervaring :)
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....hoe zat het ookalweer :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
 * MrChrisDruif forgot O:-)
<akiratakasaki> ok ik zoek effe verder dan
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt twee delen in het cijfer...als voorbeeld 9.04
<MrChrisDruif> Cijfer voor de punt geeft het jaar aan, dus 2009, tweede cijfer (na de punt) geeft de maand aan, dus april :)
<MrChrisDruif> En ieder half jaar wordt er een nieuwe versie van Ubuntu uitgegeven....
<MrChrisDruif> Doe is een gok wanneer die is? ;)
<akiratakasaki> 11.02
<akiratakasaki> 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> Tweede :D
<akiratakasaki> dat wist ik dus echt niet ! toch handig om weten
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ga je nu echt verlaten :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik kom heus wel weer terug....maar moet echt eens gaan slapen :P
<akiratakasaki> ok slaap lekker
<akiratakasaki> doeii
<MrChrisDruif> (Moet nog een klein beetje op normale tijden naar bed enzo voor school en werk <_<"...anders bleef ik ook liever de hele nacht op :P)
<MrChrisDruif> Morgen gelukkig geen van beide :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nog veel plezier met Ubuntu zou ik zeggen...en bedankt :D
<akiratakasaki> ja ik ken dat maar al te best ! ik heb nog vier uurtjes te slapen :)
<akiratakasaki> owkay slaap wel
<akiratakasaki> tnx
<lena__> goedemorgen
<lena__> iemand bekend met gdd rescue?
<leoquant> lena__ gdd?
<lena__> voor datarecovery
<leoquant> ah moment
<lena__> bestandn terug halen
<lena__> aub geen testdisk
<leoquant> : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lena__> oke dank ga ff kijken
<leoquant> package heet ook: gddrescue
<lena__> yep
<leoquant> of Testdisk : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<leoquant> meestal via live sessions/cd's
<leoquant> succes
<lena__> dankjewel
<Julien__> bassist
<Julien__> na installatie onder windows vista, ubuntu geet onbekend scherm
<PH-MJS> Hey, heb een vraagje. Ik heb ubuntu desktop 10.10 geïnstalleerd, maar heb de grafische interface maar heel af en  toe nodig. Is er een mogelijkheid om ubuntu tot de CLI op te starten? Zo ja, hoe doe ik dat?
<Gotiniens> dan had je eigenljk beter ubuntu-server kunnen installeren
<MrChrisDruif> PH-MJS: Ik ben het met Gotiniens eens :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je kan je grub aanpassen dat hij tot level3 opstart :)
<PH-MJS> MrChrisDruif: Thanks! Ga ik daar ff naar kijken
<PH-MJS> Stel dat ik Ubuntu-server installeer en ik installeer de grafische schil erbij, start de servereditie dan nog steeds default in de CLI op?
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, weet je dat zeker, mijn desktop zit nu namelijk in runlevel 2, meestal moet je voor minder functionaliteit een runlevel lager
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Wilde net gaan zeggen, maar "uit me hoofd" zei ik level 3
<MrChrisDruif> PH-MJS: Weer "uit me hoofd" ja, want de schil zou moeten worden opgestart vanuit startx of iets dergelijks
<PH-MJS> Oke :D
<MrChrisDruif> PH-MJS: Wat wil/moet je doen vanuit de schil?
<PH-MJS> Het aanmaken en wijzigen van VM's in Virtualbox. Vind de syntax van VMManage wat lastig
<Gotiniens> ik heb het gevonden
<Gotiniens> /etc/init/gdm.conf moet aangepast worden
<Gotiniens> of booten naar runlevel 1
<Gotiniens> al vraag ik me af of dat single user mode is
<PH-MJS> OKe
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: 1 is volgens mij single user bij mijn weten...vandaar dat ik aan 3 dacht...
<inSanity_> MrChrisDruif, runlevel 3 is networking multi user
<Gotiniens> runlevel 1 is het ook niet...
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, Ubuntu gebruikt niet de traditionele runlevels
<Gotiniens> aangezien je op runlevel 2 al een volledig werkend systeem hebt
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, ah.. stupid me ;)
<inSanity_> dat wist ik niet sorry (blush)
<Gotiniens> wist ik ook eigenlijk niet, totdat ik dit probleem probeerde optelossen ;)
<inSanity_> hahah ooh dat scheelt - ik ken de runlevels voornamelijk van Redhat/Centos
<inSanity_> heb veel servers geinstalleerd met die distributies
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom heeft Ubuntu dat eigenlijk =-O
<Gotiniens> ik denk omdat het start systeem van ubuntu helemaal anders is vergeken met andere distro's
<Gotiniens> ubuntu gebruikt upstart
<MrChrisDruif> Is dat ook de reden waarom (al is het maar gevoelsmatig) Ubuntu sneller opstart?
<Gotiniens> maar zoals ik al zei, kan je /etc/init/gdm.conf aanpassen
<Jeeves_> MrChrisDruif: Dat lijkt vooral zo
<Jeeves_> Omdat Ubuntu op de achtergrond dingen opstart
<Jeeves_> Daar zit je dus niet op te wachten, maar moet nog wel gebeuren
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<MrChrisDruif> Doen ze goed...
<MrChrisDruif> Bij Arch & Debian etc moet je eerst wachten totdat ALLES gestart is
<PH-MJS> Bedankt iedereen! Dan nog een vraagje. Stel dat ik ubuntu-server installeer, kan ik dan mijn geluidskaart gebruiken in een VM?
<MrChrisDruif> PH-MJS: Waarom zou dat niet kunnen?
<inSanity_> MrChrisDruif, ook onder debian kun je zaken parallel laten starten afaik
<inSanity_> waardoor linux dus sneller boot
<PH-MJS> Ik wist het niet zeker vandaar... Een applicatie op een VM heeft input van de MIC nodig...
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan iig een aantal soorten audio-bestanden afspelen vanuit terminal met aplay
<PH-MJS> Oke, dan ga ik ervan uit dat het gaat werken. Ik ga hier het één en ander testen
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals je zelf al zei is de desktop alleen maar een grafisch schil :)
<Gotiniens> ik heb een goede manier gevonden om ubuntu-desktop aantepassen zodat de grafische schil niet start
<PH-MJS> Vertel, ik ben benieuwd!
<Gotiniens> je hernoemd de /etc/init/gdm.conf naar /etc/init/gdm.bak
<Gotiniens> als je dan reboot heb je geen grafische schil
<Gotiniens> wil je hem opstarten doe je startx
<Gotiniens> heb je genoeg van de grafische schil, log je uit
<Gotiniens> ok eigenlijk heb ik gdm.conf verwijderd, maar hernoemen lijkt me beter achteraf gezien
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Weet jij dat eigenlijk? Als je cp't in terminal, slaat hij dan bestanden over die hij eerder heeft gedaan of ziet dat er al staat?
<PH-MJS> Gotiniens: Enorm bedankt voor het uitzoeken!
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, hij zal ze standaard overschrijven
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmmm....jammer :D
<Gotiniens> wat wil je precies?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet je of er ook een optie is dat hij bestanden die er al staan over te slaan?
<Gotiniens> met de -i optie vraagt hij of er overschreven moet worden
<Gotiniens> met de -i vraagt hij het voor elke file die overschreven zou worden
<Gotiniens> met de -n optie doet hij het zonder telkens te vragen
<Gotiniens>  -i, --interactive            prompt before overwrite
<Gotiniens> -n, --no-clobber             do not overwrite an existing file
<MrChrisDruif> (Was laatst bezig met bestanden vanaf externe HDD te kopieren naar interne HDD, maar leek alsof het niet echt bezig was :P
<Gotiniens> niet samen gebruiken, want ze overschrijven elkaar
<MrChrisDruif> Dan heb ik waarschijnlijk -n nodig, thanks :D
<MrChrisDruif> Dan slaat hij bestanden over die er al op staan :D
<Gotiniens> je kan ook -v gebruiken, dan zie je wat hij doet
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....dus cp -nv /path/van /path/naar
<Gotiniens> bijvoorbeeld
<MrChrisDruif> Had ik dat geweten van die -v...dan kon ik tenminste zien dat hij bezig was :P
<Gotiniens> de -v optie zit in bijna elke cli commando
<Gotiniens> netzoals de -r
<Gotiniens> en de -f
<MrChrisDruif> Die twee ken ik en weet ook dat die voor een werken...en ook wat ze doen :P
<MrChrisDruif> --force --recursive
<Gotiniens> precies
<MrChrisDruif> -v = --verbose?
<Gotiniens> yep
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...en verbose laat zien dat hij bezig is :)
<awsome1234> Hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo awsome1234 :)
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, btw als je een optie zoekt in een commando is --help ook een mooie altijd ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Of man <command>
<Gotiniens> ook ja
<MrChrisDruif> Maar wist niet wat verbose precies in hield
<Gotiniens> maar --help is wat beknopter en handiger als je even snel wat zoekt
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<awsome1234> Waarom is het menu van ubuntu rechts boven aan, altijd dubbel is verdwenen? Het is me ooit gelukt om hem 3 dagen goed te houden en daarna ging hij zijn eigen leven lijden.
<Gotiniens> awsome1234, ik snap je vraag niet echt
<MrChrisDruif> awsome1234: ik snap hem ook niet :)
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: Jij had gister toch problemen met een app in Wine?
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, dat was erkan denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> Mag ook :P
<exalt> MrChrisDruif: nee ?
<MrChrisDruif> (01:51:04 PM) ubot2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<PH-MJS> Ben ik weer
<PH-MJS> Heb nog een mooiere manier gevonden om ubuntu in de CLI op te starten
<PH-MJS> in /etc/default/grub, comment out
<PH-MJS> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<PH-MJS> add
<PH-MJS> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<PH-MJS> then
<PH-MJS> sudo update-grub
<PH-MJS> Het werkt
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<Gotiniens> hmmm, mooi
<Gotiniens> ik begrijp niet helemaal waarom het werkt, maar het zal wel goed zijn :P
<PH-MJS> Volgens de plek waar ik het vandaan heb, wordt "text" doorgeparsed naar de kernel die er verder rekening mee houd.
<Gotiniens> ja maar upstart zou dat dan weer van de kernel moeten overnemen om de grafische schil niet optestarten, dat zie ik nergens
<PH-MJS> Oke
<inSanity_> middag
<inSanity_> ik heb een desktop met 2 schermen ( 1x DVI + 1x VGA )
<inSanity_> nu wil ik graag de menubalken en ook GDM login op de DVI hebben, maar deze zit op VGA. Weet iemand een oplossing? Ik maak geen gebruik van een proprietary driver
<inSanity_> vroeger zou ik zoiets ombouwn in Xorg.conf
<inSanity_> maar die lijkt nu te ontbreken
<Gotiniens> via system-->preferences-> monitors de dvi monitor dew default maken
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, xorg.conf word standaard niet meer aangemaakt, omdat X het allemaal zelf zou moeten kunnen detecteren
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, dat had ik geprobeerd
<Gotiniens> voor wijzigingen op wat X detecteerd kan je nog wel een xorg.conf aanmaken
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, gimme one sec
<inSanity_> uitloggen en inloggen zou moeten werken right?
<inSanity_> brb
<Gotiniens> en?
<inSanity_> nee, dat werkt niet
<inSanity_> helaas :)
<inSanity_> sterker nog, gnome was de layout compleet kwijt dus ik had weer mooie grijze balken
<Gotiniens> helemaal niet of alleen voor de menubalken?
<inSanity_> *panels*
<inSanity_> alleen de menubalken
<inSanity_> vensters waren nog wel met thema
<Gotiniens> ik bedoel of de balken nu wel op DVI waren?
<Gotiniens> dan weet ik het verder eigenlijk ook niet, ik heb liever grote schermen dan 2 aparte schermen :)
<awsome1234> Sorry was even afwezig maar het zijn allen de pannels aan de rechter zeikant.
<awsome1234> boven
<Gotiniens> awsome1234, ja ok, maar wat was er dan mis mee?
<awsome1234> Gotiniens: Het valt me op dat mijn panels regelmatig dubbel staan of gewoon zijn "verdwenen", dan zet ik deze weer goed zo als het hoort en reboot ik mijn laptop. Dan staan ze er opeens dubbel. Het lijkt er op dat hij niet altijd de panels kan laden.
<exalt> Oer: ben je er ?
<Oer> hips
<awsome1234> Ik ga er nu van door maar kom vanavond nog wel even op mijn vraag terug.
<akiratakasaki> hoi
<akiratakasaki> en? jhinta gevonden wat er allemaal gemount wordt tijdens het booten?
<inSanity_> Gotiniens, hey sorry was even AFK
<inSanity_> nee de balken waren niet op de DVI
<pspfilms> halo ik heb een vraagje
<Oer> :-)
<halo> halo
<halo> ik heb een vraagje
<halo> hoe converteer ik men avi bestanden naar m4v
<halo> weet niemand iets
<Oer> avi is een container, het kan dus van alles zijn, divx xvid h262
<Oer> je zou ffmpeg met winFF kunnen proberen, of avidemux
<Oer> Transmageddon
<halo> is eve kijke oer
<Oer> ik vind ffmpeg met winFF als GUI goed werken, dit ligt voornamelijk aan de bron.
<halo> ah oke
<halo> dan kijk ik daar is naar
<halo> ik kan geen mp4  of m4v selecteren
<JanC> mp4/m4v is ook niet echt een optimaal containerformaat, maar dat terzijde  ;)
<JanC> er is ook Arista dat met presets werkt
<JanC> vb. om het juiste formaat voor een iPad/iPhone te hebben en zo
<trijntje> hallo mensen. Ik kopieerde vroeger altijd filmpjes die ik in firefox keek uit /tmp om ze ook offline te kunnen bekijken, maar sinds kort zet firefox die filmpjes niet meer in /tmp, iemand enige idee waar ze dan staan?
<Oer> ja trijntje, in je home map
<JanC> tijdelijke bestanden worden soms meteen verwijderd
<JanC> er zijn ook diverse extensions om filmpjes te downloaden
<Oer> in ~/.Mozilla/firefox/ <een lang nummer>.default /Cache
<halo> ik heb het nodig voor psp
<Oer> pakt psp ook .3gp ?
<JanC> Oer: eh?  en wat als je daar niet kan schrijven?  ;)
<Oer> hij hoeft alleen te lezen, kopieren, begrijp ik.
<JanC> halo: Arista Transcoder heeft presets voor de PSP
<halo> dankje janc
<halo> hij is aant coverte
<Lepjepr> Hallo allemaal
<Lepjepr> Ik heb een vraag
<Oer> :-)
<Lepjepr> Ik heb een intel videokaart in me laptop zitten
<Lepjepr> maar als ik daar een tweede monitor aan doe
<Lepjepr> krijg ik strepen
<Lepjepr> en hij wil niet naar maximale resolutie
<Lepjepr> deze driver gebruikt hij driver=agpgart-intel
<Oer> ik heb geen ervaring met intel. er is een tooltje om multi monitor te beheren, maar ik weet niet of dit nu nog werkt > http://projects.dvdmeer.nl/python-randr/home/nl/
<Lepjepr> nee die helpt niet
<Lepjepr> Laat ik het zo zeggen op 1440x900 geeft ie wel beeld met veel streppen
<Lepjepr> en 1650x1050 de optimale resolutie voor die monitor helemaal niks
<Oer> en laptop is ? ook 1650x1050 ?
<JanC> Oer: de standaard-tools in Ubuntu kunnen ook multi-monitor beheren  ;)
<JanC> maar eh, AGP ==> oudere laptop?
<Lepjepr> 1366 x768
<JanC> welke grafische core is dat?
<JanC> er is ook een maximale breedte van beide schermen samen die verschilt per driver/kaart
<Lepjepr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Lepjepr> maar dat helpt je ook niet echt:P
<Lepjepr> maar hij is een jaar oud
<JanC> Intel GMA 4500MHD o.i.d. dus
<JanC> en idd. redelijk recent
<Lepjepr> ja ik geloof die ja
<JanC> hm, ik vraag me af waarom die iets met AGP gebruikt, tenzij de naam van die driver een historisch achterblijfsel is  ;)
<JanC> zal dat wel zijn
<Lepjepr> Videochip	Intel GMA 4500MHD
<Lepjepr> die zit er in;)
<Lepjepr> 	D-Sub (VGA)
<JanC> hm, normaal zou die toch geen probleem mogen hebben met 2 schermen, misschien een bug...
<Lepjepr> Die kaart is 1 grote bug:P
<JanC> Lepjepr: heb je al eens geprobeerd met compiz (speciale effecten) uitgeschakeld?
<Lepjepr> Oke heb ik uit gezet
<Lepjepr> herstarten neem ik aan?
<JanC> nee
<Lepjepr> dan helpt het niet;)
<JanC> met 2 schermen bedoel je 2 afzonderlijk te gebruiken schermen toch?
<JanC> en geen kloon van laptop naar extern?
<Lepjepr> ja
<Lepjepr> Nee
<Lepjepr> geen clone
<JanC> Lepjepr: en je zet de resolutie voor dat externe scherm verschillend dan voor dat van de laptop?
<Lepjepr> ja
<Lepjepr> 1366 x 768 voor laptopscherm
<Lepjepr> en ik wil 1650x1050 voor die monitor
<Lepjepr> Maar stel ik dat in dan geeft de monitor geen beeld
<Lepjepr> op 1440x900 veel strepen
<Lepjepr> als of je met een camera de monitor aan het opnemen bent
<JanC> wordt die niet automatisch op 1650x1050 gezet?
<Lepjepr> ja
<Lepjepr> Maar dan zie ik niks
<Lepjepr> dus zet ik hem lager
<JanC> Lepjepr: gebruik je een KVM-switch?
<Lepjepr> nee
<JanC> en een deftige VGA-kabel?  ☺
<Lepjepr> heel deftig
<Lepjepr> want ik heb een andere laptop hier
<Lepjepr> die het prima doet
<JanC> right
<Lepjepr> laat ik het zo zeggen
<Lepjepr> is ook ubuntu 10.10
<Lepjepr> en dan is het plug en play
<Lepjepr> hoef niks te doen kabeltje er in en werken maar
<JanC> dat is hoe het zou moeten werken idd.
<Lepjepr> Ja want ubuntu is nou eenmaal een mooi besturingssysteem
<arjan> hallo
<JanC> Lepjepr: al eens geprobeerd met 10.04 ook?  (vb. vanaf live-CD/USB)
<arjan> heb 10.00'
<Lepjepr> ja
<arjan> ik ben er nog niet zo lang
<Lepjepr> 10.10 doet het beter
<JanC> Lepjepr: en verder zou ik een bug melden...  ;)
<arjan> heeft er iemand uberhaupt hulp nodig
<arjan> ik ben ook tevreden over 10.00
<Lepjepr> Bij 10.04 moet ik powersafe code in me grub zetten
<Lepjepr> Vraag me zo niet welke
<JanC> arjan: ik vermoed dat je 10.04 of 10.10 bedoelt?
<Lepjepr> maar dan doet het scherm het ook slecht
<Lepjepr> Maar verder ben ik heel tevreden met ubuntu
<Lepjepr> Zou geen ander os willen
<JanC> Lepjepr: je kan grafische bugs melden met "ubuntu-bug xorg" IIRC
<Lepjepr> oke
<JanC> dan krijg je wat vraagjes en hangt die ook meteen de nodige info over je hardware aan de bug
<Lepjepr> Waar kan ik die bug aanmelden dan?
<JanC> ubuntu-bug/apport-bug is een programma
<JanC> dus gewoon dat commando in een terminal of run command dialoogvenster of zo ingeven
<Lepjepr> Ik zie het
<Lepjepr> :)
<Lepjepr> Dat wist ik niet eens
<JanC> het zal dan ook tonen wat het zal opsturen, en als je dan toestemming geeft een bug-rapport op launchpad starten
<JanC> als je nog geen LP-account hebt kan je er dan ook één aanmaken  ;)
<Lepjepr> oke
<JanC> leg daar in het Engels uit wat je geprobeerd hebt, wat je verwachtte, en wat (niet) gebeurde
<Lepjepr> kan je me misschien vertellen hoe je me probleem noemt
<Lepjepr> Ik zou zelf namelijk niet de correcte woorden weten om me probleem te omschrijven
<JanC> voor de titel "external monitor doesn't work correctly with laptop" of zo
<JanC> en verder gewoon uitleggen, ik kan achteraf eens kijken of je eventueel dingen anders kan verwoorden  ;)
<Lepjepr> oke
<Lepjepr> nou heb em geplaatst
<Lepjepr> ben wel benieuwd of hun het kunnen oplossen
<Lepjepr> Ik hoop het wel
<Lepjepr> Oke fijne avond nog en bedankt voor jullie hulp!
<Oer> :-)
<JanC> meteen oplossen misschien niet, maar het probleem is dan op z'n minst bekend  ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-17
<akiratakasaki> hoi
<akiratakasaki> ik lees hier net in de ubuntu manual dat men een fisieke psword recovery kan uitvoeren door in resque mode te booten , dat men dan vervolgens op root@machine# geprompt word , je er je nieuw wachtwoord ingeeft en vervolgens init 2 uitvoerd en men gewoon terug kan booten?
<akiratakasaki> bizarre beveiliging vind dat toch maar hoor
<akiratakasaki> wat nu heeft een wachtwoord dan eigenlijk?
<akiratakasaki> net
<akiratakasaki> nut
<akiratakasaki> lol
<erkan^> ik kan een bestandsnaam via "Openen met" niet verwijderen: wanneer ik klik een pictogram van de bestandsbeheer bijvoorbeeld Adobe Reader
<erkan^> zie een image: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TVzs91hOEII/AAAAAAAAA1E/YXJk_EtaCMY/s512/kan%20niet%20verwijderen%20via%20openen.png
<Oer> erkan^, als je open met ...  < applicatie> wilt veranderen, in jouw plaaatje adobe, doe dan toevoegen 'Gedit' voor gewoon txt files
<erkan^> ik bedoel dat ik wil adobe reader uit de lijst verwijderen omdat ik heb adobe reader via wine verwijderd, Oer
<Oer> ah zo
<erkan^> Ik probeer onderaan "Verwijderen" vna de venster te klikken, amar het gebeurt niks
<erkan^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2161195 zal ik proberne of het lukt me
<Oer> als het goed is, staan die in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> zie ik ook
<Oer> in ~/.local/share/applications/ and /usr/share/applications/
<erkan^> hoera het is me gelukt ! Oer
<Oer> jippie
<erkan^> het is nu weer normale lijst zonder adobe reader, wine, etc
<Oer> ik las verder, dat wine applicaties dit vervuilen idd
<erkan^> dat heeet MIME types, Oer ?
<Oer> die .desktop linkjes ?
<Oer> ik dacht het wel, even googlen
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/mimetypes-registering.html.en
<Oer> jups
<erkan^> ik heb nu weer geleerd (-:
<Oer> ik heb er ooit wel eens entry's weggehaald, nu weet ik ook dat wine dit kan verprutsen.
<MonkeyDust> wat is de rsync command line om een rsync backup te recoveren? de ubuntu pagina geeft geen antwoord
<Oer> wat bedoel je, om een backup terug te zetten ?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<Oer> dat heet restore
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> nu gebruik ik een GUI voor mijn backups, maar ik wil het met een commando doen
<RawChid> Hoe erg is het om een dist upgrade af te breken? Kan ik dan wel gewoon doorwerken?
<RawChid> Het liefst wil ik em ff pauzeren
<Oer> ik zou hem niet durfven onderbreken, RawChid
 * RawChid ook liever niet
<RawChid> Ik laat em wel door lopen
<Oer> MonkeyDust, ik denk dat het gewoon omdraaien is.
<Oer> sudo rsync -azvv /home/path/folder1/ /home/path/folder2
<Oer> sudo rsync -azvv /home/path/folder2 /home/path/folder1/
<RawChid> Die v's zijn niet echt nodig
<Oer> klopt, je krijgt dan wat minder meldingen.
<MonkeyDust> toch best even testen in vbox
<RawChid> MonkeyDust, of zie eerste hit: http://www.google.nl/search?q=rsync+restore+backup
<RawChid> Ik zou het idd ff testen ja
<MonkeyDust> ach, in vbox heb ik geen aparte partitie
<RawChid> Wel raar dat de dist upgrade meer dan 3 uur remaining aangeeft
<RawChid> VOrige week op een andere bak was het minder dan een uurtje
<RawChid> Zoveel meer software heb ik hier niet dacht ik
<joris> He is hier iemand die evolution met gpg gebruikt?
<Jeeves_> Niet meer :)
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik evolution, gpg is om te encrypten, maar de combinatie gebruik ik niet
<joris> Nou het gaat om de combinatie met gpg
<RawChid> Stel anders gewoon je vraag
<joris> Ik stuur nu gpg mail vanaf thunderbird naar een vriend en hij kan mijn mail niet openen
<joris> Zijn mail kan ik prima lezen..
<joris> Nu zag ik deze thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420824&highlight=gpg+evolution
<joris> en het viel me op dat mijn mail Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1 in de header heeft
<joris> Dus misschien is dat een probleem, want herkent evolution dan niet dat het om een gpg message gaat
<joris> Eigenlijk iedereen die ik ken gebruikt thunderbird/enigmail voor gpg en het was nog nooit eerder een issue
<Jeeves_> joris: Je moet pgp/mime doen
<joris> ok dat doe ik normaal nooit, maar anders kan evolution er niet mee overweg?
<joris> Nou ik probeer het gelijk..
<joris> Jeeves Ja dit werkt! Cool en dank, maar enig idee waarom dat nodig is. In Thunderbird hoeft dat niet.
<Jeeves_> joris: In thunderbird kun je dat het beste ook doen
<Jeeves_> Dat rare signen in een bericht is altijd maar vaag
<joris> ok maar het is niet perse nodig... Nou ja ik doe het wel vanaf nu, om problemen te voorkomen. Maar doet pgp/mime nog meer dan alleen de header veranderen?
<RawChid> De letters in CHromium (op lucid 10.04) zien er erg brak uit. Maar op de rest van Ubuntu is het prima.
<RawChid> Ook zijn knoppen te klein voor hun tekst, waardoor tekst wegvalt/onleesbaar wordt.  Weet iemand waar dit aan kan liggen?
<RawChid> Chromium ziet er ook erg WIndows achtig uit
<Oer> instellingen > use system title bar and borders
<RawChid> Ja, die kon ik niet vinden
<RawChid> Maar ik ben er nu achter dat hier 2 versies staan installed.
<RawChid> Ik zat nog op een oude unstable
<RawChid> Ik heb nu de goede
<RawChid> Die andere was crossover
<mosasaur> Hoe kan ik mijn root partitie rsyncen naar mijn usbdisk? De usbdisk staat immers in /media wat weer een subdir is van /.
<Oer> alles syncen behalve /media/ denk ik ?
<mosasaur> maar daar staat de usb disk juist
<Oer> deze zin heb ik van jossijker > tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev /
<Oer> dan zie je wat je moet excluden
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<mosasaur> maar dat is tar, niet rsync
<Oer> ja weet ik, maar de mappen die je niet dient mee te nemen, /mnt en je /media/  staan daar aangegeven. dus je kan prima een backup maken naar /media/
<Oer> e.g. je maakt geen backup van je backup
<mosasaur> ik wil geen backup ik wil een rsync
<mosasaur> maar her probleem is de recursie
<mosasaur> tar is eenrichting dan kun je excluden
<Oer> hier een howto, waar je in een .txt de exclude aangeeft, als dit er meer dan 1 is > http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/10/10/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders
<Oer> dus je hele / syncen zou mogenlijk moeten zijn.
<sjk> of bruik -x en rsync mount1, mount2, mount3 etc
<mosasaur> ja sjk dat zou kunnen, 1 voor 1 de directories onder / syncen
<sjk> niet directories maar mount points :)
<Oer> zelfde tekst, --include-from=<foldernaam>
<sjk> (I'm really sorry, I should really keep quiet. I'm attending a beginners course in Dutch and I'm really mostly here to read dutch conversation. But I do use rsync for backups.)
<Oer> me too, only with the GUI grsync
<mosasaur> dat ziet er veelbelovend uit Oer
<mosasaur> zal ook eens naar grsync kijken
<JanC> sjk: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic heeft nog meer Nederlandse conversatie (hier doen we vooral support)
<JanC> sjk: niet altijd even interessante conversatie ;) -- maar wel algemener dan hier dus
<Oer> niet klakkeloos woorden toevoegen aan spellingcontrole :-D
<sjk> JanC, dank je :)
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik rsync -azvv --exclude=[folder]
<JVB> Wat gaat het worden bij de volgende versie van Ubuntu : Libreoffice of Openoffice ?
<Oer> ik las Libreoffice.
<Oer> misschien firefox 4 ( die vertraagd is weer, en 5 komt er ook al aan )
<JanC> JVB: LibreOffice zit nu al in natty
<exalt> wat is het nut van het "i'm alive ping programma" canonical-census ?
<Oer> om het aantal geïnstalleerde servers en desktops te mogen meten ?
<exalt> h
<exalt> ah
<Oer> dit word alleen op OEM meegeleverd, lees ik ?
<Oer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14351/what-is-the-canonical-census-package/14399#14399
<Jhinta> goeie avond betreft hdd inode , hoe stel ik dat in zo dat ik backup kan maken in bv dos app
<MonkeyDust> hoe kan ik meteen na het maken van een ssh verbinding een commando uitvoeren?
<MonkeyDust> de gnome-terminal springt open en ik wil automatisch screen -r uitvoeren, kan dat?
<Jhinta> weet niet hoed dat met genome ssh gaat maar putty doet het zelfde can je coammand uitvoeren direcht na inlogen
<MonkeyDust> ach met dat ene besturingssysteem dan
<arya_> serv identify 47444744
<arya_> damn it <.<
<arya_> that 's better :p
<arya_> I changed it already fyi XD
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-18
<Vancha> good morning everyone :) do we have to speak english here of kunnen we het in het nederlands doen :o
<JeroenzKlompz> oi ;) heb een probleem, ik ken niet meer inloggen op me andere laptop. weet niet wat er aan de hand is, maar nadat ik me paswoord heb ingevuld/enter springt 't direct weer terug naar loginscreen. het geeft trouwens geen "verificatiefout" aan, alleen als ik bewust de verkeerde paswoord doe
<Cugel> Wat voor systeem?
<JeroenzKlompz> ubuntu 10.04
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens te booten in recovery modus
<MonkeyDust> dan krijg je een aantal herstel opties waaruit je kunt kiezen
 * JeroenzKlompz had ff een telefoontje
<JeroenzKlompz> lol, hoe doe ik dat ook alweer, lol
<JeroenzKlompz> heb het verdikkeme ooit eerder gedaan
<MonkeyDust> in de grub kun je dat kiezen, pijltje naar beneden
<JeroenzKlompz> f2 bij startup toch?
<MonkeyDust> op de manier die je kent he
<JeroenzKlompz> k, heb uitgevogeld dat ik shift ingedrukt moest houden
<JeroenzKlompz> zit nu in de recovery menu
<MonkeyDust> alles eens proberen he, kwaad kan het niet
<JeroenzKlompz> tja, dat weet ik dus niet, ik probeer zelden zomaar vanalles omdat ik dus geen zin heb om iets te verknallen
<JeroenzKlompz> k, ik ga het hele lijstje af
<JeroenzKlompz> wat is drop to root shell prompt with networking
<MonkeyDust> dan krijg je gewoon een commandoregel, geen grafische interface, geen icoontjes en werkbalk
<JeroenzKlompz> k, tenzij ik iets over het hoofd zie, ik kom er niet in
<Cugel> En als je dan 'startx' typt?
<JeroenzKlompz> wanneer
 * JeroenzKlompz zit nu in recovery menu
<JeroenzKlompz> recovery menu > netroot of root > startx?
<JeroenzKlompz> k, heb bovenstaande gedaan, krijg alleen een zwart beeldscherm
<Vistaus> JanC, ben je aanwezig? :)
<Vistaus> Of een andere operator?
 * JeroenzKlompz weet 't ff niet meer :(
<MonkeyDust> staan er veel persoonlijke documenten op je pc, JeroenzKlompz ?
<MonkeyDust> op die pc
<JeroenzKlompz> het zou op z'n zachtst gezegd erg vervelend zijn als ik opnieuw moet installeren
<brent8800> wat is het probleem?
<brent8800> bestanden kwijt?
<JeroenzKlompz> ik kom niet voorbij het inlogscherm
<brent8800> :S
<MonkeyDust> ik zou zeggen: ssh verbinding maken met die pc, backuppen en dan opnieuw installeren en backup terugzetten
<JeroenzKlompz> geen kwestie van verkeerd paswoord, geeft geen verificatiefout aan, alleen wanneer ik bewust een verkeerde paswoord invul
<RawChid> Was recovery mode al gelukt?
<brent8800> kun je niet via de live cd je bestanden bak-upen
<brent8800> heb je een update gedaan?
<brent8800> en dan opnieuw installeren
<JeroenzKlompz> <-- = ook maar een kneus
<JeroenzKlompz> ken wel even weer naar recovery gaan
<MonkeyDust> JeroenzKlompz: we waren ooit allemaal kneuzen die het hebben moeten leren
<brent8800> en opnieuw installeren
<brent8800> en via de live cd? op een extrne hdd je bestanden zetten
<brent8800> :P
<JeroenzKlompz> had wel updates gister, oa kernel. ipv restart deed ik het gewoon ff uit, most stekkers verwisselen, daarna weer aangedaan, en nu heb ik dus dit
<brent8800> ik ben nu ook bezig om ubuntu te leren
<brent8800> ik had vandaag kernel update gedaan daarna kon ik alleen inlogge in tty4 of zow iets
<brent8800> dus heb ubuntu opnieuwe geinstelleerd
<brent8800> weet niet hoe ik het anders moest doen:p
<brent8800> ik laat me update beheerd nu gewoon staan zoals het nu staan voordat ik weer opnieuw kan installeren
<brent8800> beheer*
<JeroenzKlompz> k, ik ga weer ff naar recovery menu > netroot. als ik zo wil inloggen moet ik slechts me paswoord invullen?
<brent8800> ik ben nog nooit in recovery meny geweest gebuik ubuntu net 4 dagen
<JeroenzKlompz> hey hey hey, kon inloggen via recovery menu > root, eerst lukte het niet, accepteerde me gebruikersnaam niet, toen probeerde ik me gebruikersnaam zonder hoofdletters, toen lukte het
<JeroenzKlompz> k, wat kan ik nu doen om te zorgen dat ik weer op de normale manier kan inloggen
<MonkeyDust> opnieuw opstarten en inloggen zonder hoofdletters, mss is het in de GUI ook zo
<JeroenzKlompz> had ik al gedaan, niet gelukt, ben toen maar weer terug gegaan naar recoverymode en ingelogd via root
<JeroenzKlompz> is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop een optie?
<Cugel> Die heb je wel nodig.
<JeroenzKlompz> zonder verder kwaad te doen ofzo
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Maar die heb je al
<JeroenzKlompz> mislukt
<RawChid> Je zou zonder probleem nog kunnen doen: sudo apt-get update
<RawChid> sudo apt-get upgrade
<RawChid> wat is de melding?
<JeroenzKlompz> E: unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update (gedaan + upgrade) or try with --fix-missing?
<RawChid> Geprobeer met --fix-missing  erbij?
<JeroenzKlompz> als de command sudo apt-get update --fix-missing is, dan is dat ook niet gelukt
<RawChid> wat is de melding?
<JeroenzKlompz> E: some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<JeroenzKlompz> zelfde melding zonder --fix-missing
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Je zit in recovery met netroot?
<JeroenzKlompz> ja
<RawChid> Ik vraag me af of je wel internet hebt...
<JeroenzKlompz> beide laptops gebruiken dezelfde connectie
<RawChid> Ik meot nu ff weg
<RawChid> Je zou bijv kunnen doen: ping nu.nl
<RawChid> Om te checken of internet werkt
<RawChid> Succes verder
<JeroenzKlompz> yo ;)
<JeroenzKlompz> ping: unknown host nu.nl
<JeroenzKlompz> geen connectie dus
<JeroenzKlompz> ben bang als dit veel meer werk gaat kosten dat ik ff contact moet opnemen met een fysiek persoon
<JeroenzKlompz> dorie
<JeroenzKlompz> vraagje, wanneer ik opstart en het inlogscherm krijg is de gebruikersnaam al ingevuld, moet alleen nog het paswoord invullen. nu ik ingelogd ben via recoverymode > netroot, kan ik dat veranderen, dat ik dus en gebruikersnaam en paswoord moet invullen?
<Olof> Hallo
<Gotiniens> Olof, stel je vraag dan zullen we zien we hem kan beantwoorden
<Olof> Ok, ik overweeg Ubuntu op een overbodige pc te zetten, gewoon als leermoment maar ik vraag me af of Ubuntu met mijn wifi kaart overweg kan
<Olof> Sweex pci kaartje
<Gotiniens> tegenwoordig zijn de meeste problemen met WiFi kaarten wel opgelost
<Gotiniens> weet je het type nummer?
<Gotiniens> of nog mooier, de chipset die erop zit
<Olof> ik ben al aan t zoeken
<Olof> moet ff mn andere pc opstarten... kan ff duren, ik kom er op terug. Thanx alvast
<Olof> http://www.sweex.com/nl/assortiment/internet-networking/lan-cards/lw057
<Olof> Chipset: Marvel 88W8335 + 88W8010
<Gotiniens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k
<Gotiniens> hij schijnt niet zo heel best te werken onder ubuntu
<Gotiniens> maar ik zou het eerst proberen met de standaard driver
<Gotiniens> en dan de ndiswrapper gebruiken om hem aan de praat te krijgen
<Gotiniens> kan zijn dat deze info al wat oud is
<Olof> Standaard driver..., is dat de normale windows driver?
<Gotiniens> ubuntu levert standaard een driver mee
<Gotiniens> maar die was dus niet zo goed ten tijde het schrijven van die pagina
<Gotiniens> met ndiswrapper gebruik je de windows driver om hem te gebruiken
 * JeroenzKlompz hoopte op een antwoord op me laatste vraag ;P,  zou zomaar kunnen werken nl, scheelt weer een hoop gedoe
<Oer> Jeroen, in recovery ben je single user.
<Olof> ndiswrapper, is dat iets wat ik moet downloaden?
<Oer> ndiswrapper vind je in softwarecentrum, zoek op ' ndis '
<JeroenzKlompz> waarom ik aan die optie dacht is dat wanneer ik inlog via netroot ik me gebruikersnaam moet intypen zonder hoofdletters, jeroenzklompz, met hoofdletters lukt niet, in me normale inlogscherm is me gebruikersnaam al ingevuld, met hoofdletters (JeroenzKlompz), moet alleen nog me paswoord invullen. nu dacht ik dus als ik dat kan veranderen dat ik bijde moet invullen. misschien dat ik zonder hoofdletters er wel inkom op de normale manier
<JeroenzKlompz> maar misschien lul ik wel uit me nek, weet ik veel, lol
<Oer> je kan niet in recovery, omdat je accountnaam hoofdletters bevat ?
<Gotiniens> dat laatste inderdaad :P
<Gotiniens> wat je in het inlog scherm ziet is je real name wat je hebt opgegeven tijdens het aanmaken van je account
<Olof> @ gotiniens, thanx ik ga me er in verdiepen...
<JeroenzKlompz> ik denk dat ik maar eens contact op ga nemen met een steunpunt
<Olof> nog één vraag, wat is t vershil tussen kde en gnome desktop?
<Oer> kde en gnome zijn 2 verschillende grafische interfaces
<Oer> beiden draaien op de kernel. het is geen probleem, om naast gnome, ook KDE te installeren.
<Olof> maar ik als beginner neem...
<Oer> om te wisselen, hoef je alleen maar uit te loggen ( niet uitzetten) en bij inlog Gnome wisselt met KDE als GDM ( grafisch desktop manager)
<Olof> ok, thanx
<MonkeyDust> gnome ziet er anders uit dan kde, gnome is intuïtief, kde is technisch
<Olof> gnome dus
<Oer> veel mensen starten automatisch met gnome, misschien vind jij KDE leuker.
<Olof> bedankt allen
<MonkeyDust> daar zijn we voor
<JeroenzKlompz> gewoon als leermoment, wat zou de oorzaak van dit probleem kunnen zijn?
<Oer> jeroen, en als je je 'werkelijke' naam gebruikt, zoals die op de panel staat ?
<JeroenzKlompz> in me normale inlogscherm? dus other klikken en dan maar div. variaties gebruiken van me naam?
 * JeroenzKlompz gaat het proberen
<JeroenzKlompz> o fuck it
<MrChrisDruif> MonkeyDust: Gnome intuïtief?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Oer> Jeroen, als dat niet lukt, kan je met de live cd je account pass wissen en instellen
<JeroenzKlompz> o dear, als ik die nog ken vinden
<Oer> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Oer> anders pak je de fiets en pc kast en kom je naar hierheen :P
<JeroenzKlompz> stomme is, het niet zo dat ik niet kan inloggen vanwege een authentication error, maar het springt gewoon weer terug naar inlogscherm
<JeroenzKlompz> geeft alleen authentication faillure wanneer ik (bewust) een verkeerde gebruikersnaam en/of pawoord invoer
<Oer> misschien is password reset voldoende ..
<JeroenzKlompz> hmmm, haarlem, huh?
<JeroenzKlompz> is misschien makkelijker dan sloten in uiterst west van a'dam, lol. en een pc kast hoeft niet, heb  laptop ;)
<bartje> hallo
<Gotiniens> hoi :)
<bartje> :-)
<bartje> ik heb een vraagje over ppa's en ubuntu 10.10
<RawChid> Ga uwe gang
<bartje> wel, ik gebruik ppa's van falktx voor m'n audio en video software, omdat deze meer up to date is
<bartje> maar ik gebruik 10.04, en heb geen problemen met ppa's
<bartje> een kennis van me wil dezelfde software, met ppa's voor 10.10 gebruiken, kan ze importeren, key's en al gaat ok, maar bij de update gaat het mis
<bartje> hij gebruikt ook 10.10 natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> PPA's zijn in principe niet verbonden aan Ubuntu, en hebben ook niet dezelfde kwaliteitseisen, dus daar kan wel eens wat misgaan ja
<bartje> maar ik heb nooit problemen gehad, zeker niet met die van falktx, die nu ook verbonden is met ubuntustudio, dat ik gebruik
<bartje> is er misschien een optie die je moet aanvinken in softwarebronnen bij 'overige software', dat er niet was in 10.04?
<Gotiniens> wat is het probleem precies?
<bartje> dus de softwarebronen toevoegen, lukt perfect
<bartje> het updaten van de lijst met software, daar loopt het mis
<inSanity_> hey Gotiniens, ik heb het probleem met de 2 schermen opgelost. Oplossing: driver verwijderen, opnieuw opstarten, driver installeren, opnieuw opstarten
<Gotiniens> bartje, wat is de error?
<Gotiniens> inSanity_, dat is mooi
<bartje> ik ben het nu aan het vragen :-)
<Gotiniens> als het kan naar http://paste.ubuntu.com/  graag
<bartje> ok
<inSanity_> hebben hier al mensen de appmenu getest ?
<inSanity_> die in 11.04 uitkomt?
<johanvd> bartje, is jouw probleem misschien dit: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/failed-to-fetch-errors-for-ppas
<bartje> kan zijn, ik zal het meteen voorstellen, merci voor de tip, de foutmelding is gelijkaardig.
<Ronnie> wat is het commando om een lokaal draaiende svn te checkouten, op afstand lukt het wel met svn+ssh://svn@host/svn_folder
<RawChid> Lokaal kun je het hele pad geven volgens mij
<RawChid> file:/// ipv svn+ssh
<Ronnie> RawChid: thx, was er inmiddels achter. ik probeerde elke keer met file:// (vergat  de 3e slash)(
<RawChid> Als je PDF download in Chromium krijg je steeds een vraag of je dat zeker weet. Weet iemand hoe je dat uit kunt zetten?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow? :-/
<RawChid> Iets met potentieel gevaarlijk bestand :S
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome-sauce? :P
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Net geprobeerd, heb zelf dat probleem niet <_<"
<RawChid> Bij jou downloadt ie de PDF automatisch?
<RawChid> (ie is slecht gebracht in deze context :P)
<RawChid> Ik heb het trouwens op al mijn Chrome's
<MrChrisDruif> ^o)
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij klaagt ie niet <_<"
<RawChid> ok
<Oer> dat zit volgens mij in : instellingen > unter the hood > content setting > java script aan/uit
<RawChid> Nee, ik heb het
<RawChid> Hij deed automatisch downloaden naar Bureaublad. Nu heb ik "Ask me everyt time" aangevinkt en gaat het wel goed.
<RawChid> Ik download nog al veel betrouwbare PDF's, dit is fijner :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-19
<arya_> 12041990
<trijntje> Hallo mensen. Tot voor kort kon ik youtube filmpjes die ik in firefox keek in /tmp vinden en dan ergens opslaan om ze later nog een keer te bekijken
<trijntje> sinds kort kan ik die filmpjes niet meer in /tmp vinden, en ook niet in .mozilla. Iemand enig idee waar die filmpjes tegenwoordig staan?
<lg188> Oer: hallo
<lg188> hallo*
<yellabs-r2> hallo mensen
<trijntje> hoi yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> trijntje , heb je verstand van servers ?
<trijntje> helaas niet
<yellabs-r2> ah , jammer
<yellabs-r2> iemand anders hier?
<yellabs-r2> anders probeer ik even op ubuntu server
<yellabs-r2> :)
<trijntje> er zijn altijd wel mensen, stel je vraag en heb geduld
<lg188> Oer: hey, heb t opgelost.
<lg188> het was een fout in bios
<lg188> had lba of bitshift
<yellabs-r2> ik heb drie server kado gehad , ProLiant DL360 G4p , is dit nog iets in deze moderne tijd, of zijn ze te oud voor iets nuttigs ( KVM ubuntu server )
<lg188> t moest bitshift zijn
<yellabs-r2> Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.40GHz
<yellabs-r2> okey , moet even gaan werken groetjes
<Vistaus> Hallo
<Vistaus> ik had even een vraagje over indicator applets
<Vistaus> ik heb nu dus in Unity even indicator-network geïnstalleerd, maar er is geen rechtermuisknopmenu op het paneel, dus hoe start ik indicator-network nu?
<MrBlue_NL> Iemand hier die me kan helpen met een klein probleempje op mn server?
<MrBlue_NL> Word er een beetje moe van...
<Gotiniens> als we het probleem niet kennen kan zowiezo niemand helpen ;)
<MrBlue_NL> ok, zal het ff uitleggen
<MrBlue_NL> Heb een oude desktop die ik gebruik als headless server, draait op Ubuntu 10.04. Ik gebruik xvnc om een display te starten, zodat ik er vanaf mn andere pc bij kan met vncviewer (om het een en ander te starten etc.). Anyway, als ik een usbstick in mn server prop, zegt hij dat hij hem niet kan mounten (no permission). Ik heb me al rot gezocht naar een oplossing, maar ik krijg het niet voor elkaar. Hebben jullie suggesties of oplossingen?
<Gotiniens> ik welke groepen zit de gebruiker?
<MrBlue_NL> hoe zie ik dat? Ik heb een eigen user die geen root is o.i.d.
<Gotiniens> in de terminal groups
<MrBlue_NL> (Zijn wellicht n00bie vragen, heb nog niet alles 100% door, vandaar de vragen ;-) )
<MrBlue_NL> ik bekijk hier Users and Groups op mn server, staan geen Terminal Groups bij
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> in de terminal het commando "groups" uitvoeren
<Gotiniens> sorry dat ik wat onduidelijk was
<MrBlue_NL> mccool adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<MrBlue_NL> mccool is mn username
<Gotiniens> dat is hetzelfde als bij mij
<Gotiniens> heb je eerst ubuntu-server installed, en toen de desktop|?
<MrBlue_NL> nee, mn server is gewoon een desktop version (was eerst een desktop, maar kreeg een betere) en heb er daarna een headless server van gemaakt
<MrBlue_NL> samba shares en dergelijke werken prima, alleen het mounten van usbdisks niet
<Gotiniens> ik zou het zo niet weten, staat er niet iets  in je logging?
<trijntje> en gewoon sudo mount etc?
<MrBlue_NL> staat niets in mn logs. dmesg laat zien dat hij hem herkent en koppelt aan /dev/sdc1... alleen mounten doet hij niet
<MrBlue_NL> en mount /dev/sdc1 zegt dat er niets in fstab of mtab staat (wat wel logisch is denk ik)
<MrBlue_NL> desalniettemin, mn user staat in plugdev
<MrBlue_NL> dus het zou moeten werken
<trijntje> MrBlue_NL, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<trijntje> als je niet opgeeft waar je em wilt mounten kijkt de pc in fstab waar die stick hoort, blijkbaar staat daar niets
<Gotiniens> trijntje, dat is niet waar
<MrBlue_NL> nee ok, maar het zou toch gewoon moeten automounten?
<Gotiniens> nautilus die mount hem automatisch op een plek gebasseerd op de naam van het apparaat
<MrBlue_NL> met een plek in /media\
<MrBlue_NL> met een plek in ** /media
<trijntje> Gotiniens, ja dat klopt, maar als je em handmatig mount moet je wel de locatie opgeven
<MrBlue_NL> ja dus mn probleem ligt bij het automounten van een disk
<MrBlue_NL> heb ik geen permission voor
<MrBlue_NL> maar aangezien hij wel in de plugdev group zit, snap ik dr geen jota van
<JanC> welke desktop draai je?
<MrBlue_NL> ubuntu 10.04
<JanC> ik bedoel, welke desktopomgeving?
<JanC> GNOME ?
<MrBlue_NL> standaard, dus ik neem aan GNOME idd
<MrBlue_NL> met autologin op mn server
<JanC> dus in feite ben je altijd ingelogd?
<MrBlue_NL> zodat mn vncserver kan starten, die ik overigens wel handmatig moet starten
<JanC> waarom gebruik je niet de ingebouwde VNC-server van GNOME dan?
<JanC> volgens mij kan ej die met een vinkje automatisch laten starten zelfs  ;)
<MrBlue_NL> werkte niet omdat er geen beeldscherm aan vast zit
<JanC> eh?
<MrBlue_NL> wacht, zal nog ff het intro geven van mn probleem
<MrBlue_NL> Heb een oude desktop die ik gebruik als headless server, draait op Ubuntu 10.04. Ik gebruik xvnc om een display te starten, zodat ik er vanaf mn andere pc bij kan met vncviewer (om het een en ander te starten etc.). Anyway, als ik een usbstick in mn server prop, zegt hij dat hij hem niet kan mounten (no permission). Ik heb me al rot gezocht naar een oplossing, maar ik krijg het niet voor elkaar. Hebben jullie suggesties of oplossingen?
<JanC> hm, ik vraag me af hoe vnc je desktop start, mogelijk heeft het daar mee te maken...
<JanC> xvnc
<MrBlue_NL> is bij mijn weten de standaard vncserver die te vinden is in /usr/bin/vncserver
<MrBlue_NL> het probleem had ik eerder, moest ik met een toetsenbord en scherm mn server eerst inloggen, daarna werkte alles
<MrBlue_NL> echter, omdat ik er een headless server van wilde maken, moest ik dat probleem omzeilen
<JanC> vncserver zal X starten met een fake scherm
<MrBlue_NL> met xvnc lukte dat wel
<MrBlue_NL> als ik vncserver draai, maakt hij een scherm aan X:1
<JanC> dat is omdat GNOME automatisch configureert op basis van je scherm, en als er geen is moet je dat manueel instellen
<MrBlue_NL> output netstat -napt
<MrBlue_NL> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2258/x11vnc
<MrBlue_NL> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5901            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2150/Xtightvnc
<JanC> anyway, ik vermoed dat xvnc iets "anders" doen bij het opzetten van een login-sessie
<JanC> doet
<MrBlue_NL> punt is dat werkelijk alles werkt, ook het mounten van mn shares en dergelijke, alleen geen hotplug, dus het automounten van usbsticks als ik deze in mn server plaats
<MrBlue_NL> en dat begrijp ik dus niet helemaal
<JanC> draait nautilus op het moment dat je die usb-stick inplugt?
<Oer> connect je met 5900 of 5901 ?
<MrBlue_NL> 5900
<JanC> of preciezer: draait /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor ?
<awsome1234> hi
<awsome1234> ik krijg met regel maat een kernel panic maar kan niet vinden waaom, heeft iemand een tip waar ik zou kunnen beginnen met zoeken? heb de kern.log en messages al doorgezocht.
<Oer> memtest86 draaien ?
<JanC> kernel panic of kernel oops?
<MrBlue_NL> JanC: mccool    1672  0.0  0.2   7736  3216 ?        S    16:31   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor
<MrBlue_NL> draait zo te zien
<MrBlue_NL> draait zelfs 2 keer
<MrBlue_NL> uit ps aux | grep gvfs te zien
<awsome1234> JanC: Ik weet niet of het een oops of panic is mijn capslock lampje knipperd en het systeem freezed.
<awsome1234> ook met het power knop is hij niet uitgeschakelen.
<JanC> panic dus  ;)
<JanC> en X seconden powerknop zal wel lukken  ;)
<MrBlue_NL> lekker is dat, als ik dus in vnc sudo mount doe, dan werkt het wel... alleen het automounten weigert hij pertinent
<MrBlue_NL> is er een mogelijkheid om hem toe te voegen aan bij fstab op basis van een ID?
<awsome1234> JanC: als ik mijn powerknop ingedrukt houd voor zo`n 10 sec ging hij nog niet uit.
<JanC> MrBlue_NL: fstab gaat niet helpen met auto-mount normaal
<JanC> awsome1234: dan is je powerknop stuk
<MrBlue_NL> ok
<awsome1234> JanC: dat is grappig want ik krijg hem wel aan ;) zit namelijk er nu op te werken en nu kan ik hem wel ingedrukt houden en gaat de machien uit.
<JanC> awsome1234: "stuk" als in "voldoet niet aan de specificaties"  ;)
<JanC> awsome1234: maar als je helemaal niks op het scherm krijgt zou je in theorie met een seriële kabel kunnen proberen debuggen...
<awsome1234> Deze laptop heeft geen serial poorten ;) JanC
<JanC> al is het misschien beter om idd. gewoon eens je geheugen en zo te testen
<JanC> awsome1234: USB = Universal Serial Bus...   ;)
<awsome1234> Kan het ook komen door dat ik in de kernel de drivers opnieuw heb gecompiled omdat anders mijn wifi vreemd deed.? misschien heb ik gewoon zelf iets gesloopt.
<JanC> awsome1234: dat kan je simpel testen door een officiële kernel te gebruiken
<awsome1234> Hoe kan je terug dan?
<JanC> staan je oude kernels niet in het grub-menu?
<awsome1234> ik zie mijn grub menu niet, hij boot gelijk naar ubuntu 10.10
<JanC> MrBlue_NL: je zou eens kunnen kijken met "udevadm monitor" of daar alles goed gaat
<awsome1234> en ik heb niets aan grub gedaan , daar blij ik liever van af :P
<JanC> shift ingedrukt houden tijdens booten
<JanC> dan krijg je menu
<awsome1234> ik ben er wel achter als ik niets aan mijn laptop knoop dat hij stabiel is. Ga zo proberen alle onderdelen die ik er aan had. dus usb muis en esata hdd terug te koppelen en kijken of hij panict.
<awsome1234> JanC: Die ga ik onthouden :) altijd handig.
<JanC> kan ook voedingprobleem zijn dan
<JanC> dat die gewoon niet krachtig genoeg is dus
<JanC> maar niet voor een muis  ;)
<awsome1234> ik draai ubuntu 10 nu al 3 maand dus lijkt me stug @voeding.
<JanC> wel als je externe disk zonder eigen voeding hebt of zo
<awsome1234> de hdd heeft zijn eigen voeding.
<JanC> het enige verschil is dus je eigen kernel?
<JanC> misschien iets met power management van die externe apparaten...
<JanC> awsome1234: gebruik je een aangepaste ubuntu-kernel of een plain vanila upstream kernel ?
<awsome1234> en ik had er weer 1... Toen ik begon te lopen :S
<JanC> lopen?
<awsome1234> Ging met mijn laptop naar mijn bureau en toen plof kp
<JanC> met niks ingeplugd?
<awsome1234> Ja
<JanC> mja, ik zou eerst eens proberen met andere kernel
<awsome1234> Ga ik doen ik laat het wel weten hoe het afgelopen is :) alvast bedankt JanC :)
<JanC> om zeker te zijn dat het werkelijk een software-probleem is
<JanC> MrBlue_NL: als je xvnc gebruikt, hoe start je dat dan precies? ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat er misschien al een andere GNOME-sessie draait op die computer?
<awsome1234> JanC:  heb het gestest nu voor een tijdje en met de official kernel heb ik geen problemen :)
<awsome1234> Goede avond.
<ZenimNL> Iemand aanwezig hier?
<Oer> even kijken ..
<ZenimNL> Was zo stil =)
<trijntje> jeps
<Oer> ja, omdat we in offtopic hangen en ubuntu vragen stellen :-D
<ZenimNL> ok =P
<ZenimNL> ja ik heb een vraagje namelijk haha
<Oer> ga je gang.
<ZenimNL> weten jullie misschien hoe ik evolution calender kan synchroniseren met mijn windows live online calender? (Ben net overgestapt op Ubuntu)
<Oer> intressante vraag, ik weet geen antwoord.
<Oer> sync  Gmail is genoeg te vinden, live niet.
<trijntje> ik gok dat microsoft dat liever niet wil, kan je niets op google daar over vinden?
<ZenimNL> ja ik zit al een tijdje te zoeken
<ZenimNL> heb wel webcal://cid geimporteerd
<ZenimNL> maar hij synchroniseerd niks
<ZenimNL> maar mijn vriendin wil niet naar linux overstappen en gebruikt dat als onze agenda, anders was ik zo overgestapt =(
<Digiplace> @ZenimNL: Volgens mij kan je het beste Windows Live Calender migreren of importeren naar Google Calendar en vanaf dat moment Google Calendar toevoegen aan evolution. Dan zou alles goed moeten werken
<Oer> google agenda is een tussenweg.
<Digiplace> Oer lijkt het met mij eens te zijn, dat is mooi :-)
<Oer> ah dat kan wellicht wel, goeie Digiplace +1
<Oer> ik bedoelde overstappen :-)
<ZenimNL> ok ok
<ZenimNL> ik probeer even om te migreren
<ZenimNL> @Digiplace, ik dank u zeer ^^!
<Digiplace> ah...graag gedaan, fijn dat het werkt.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-20
<idzme> Vraagje: ubuntu in virtualbox kan wel internetverninding mken in firefox, maar updatebeheer kan geen verbinding maken. Hoe kan dat?
<Jeffrey_> Goedemorgen, voor wie al op deze zondag wakker is :)  :  Wanneer ik een Youtube filmpje wil doorspoelen zet hij mijn tijdbalk aanwijzer wel vooruit alleen het filmpje begint gewoon opnieuw. Iemand een idee wat ik hieraan kan doen. Voor de rest werkt alles wel heel erg goed. Heb al sudo apt-get update gedaan :)
<dennis__> Hoe kan ik als superuser commands invoeren via grub???
<dennis__> Mn pc liep vast na een update, vervolgens is het inlogscherm bevroren als ik probeer in te loggen na een reboot.
<dennis__> Cd speler is ook kapot, maar ik heb vernomen dat er een manier is om via grub of zoiets de updates af te maken en mn pc weer bruikbaar te maken
<Oer> dennis__, boot met linker shipt vasthouden, dan kom je in grub, en dan recovery kiezen.
<dennis__> recovery werkt niet
<Oer> c/shipt/shift
<Oer> hoezo niet ? wat gebeurt er dan ?
<dennis__> niks
<dennis__> als ik dan weer verder ga met opstarten is mn inlogscherm nog steeds bevroren
<Oer> kun je via usb booten ?
<dennis__> ehm.. waarschijnlijk wel..?
<dennis__> kzit nu in de grub btw
<dennis__> heb een tijdje terug ook wat commands opgezocht "sudo dpkg --configure -a" en " sudo apt-get install -f"
<dennis__> daar kon je de updates mee afmaken waar het bij mij is misgegaan
<dennis__> ik weet alleen niet waar ik ze in moet voeren =S
<Oer> die gebruik je na inloggen, via terminal. niet in grub.
<Digiplace> Kan je niet een shell aanmaken met CTRL+ALT+F2
<Oer> tijdens inlog, Digiplace ?
<dennis__> ik kan helemaal niks tijdens inloggen
<dennis__> muis en kb worden niet herkend..
<Digiplace> Vanaf het punt dat het niet meer wil
<Digiplace> oh
<dennis__> in de grub wel overigens
<dennis__> dus aan muis en tb ligt et niet
<dennis__> dus tjah..
<dennis__> maar is er geen mogelijkheid om als super user ergens aan de slag te gaan..?
<Digiplace> Is dat allemaal gebeurd met het updaten? Werk je soms in de alpha 11.04?
<dennis__> pff heb geen idee, volgens mij niet
<dennis__> maar tijdens de update liep mn pc vast
<Oer> als je niet via recovery kan booten, (oudere kernel zonder services ) , dan weet ik niet 1 2 3 wat je kan doen, behalve via live-usb je data redden en herinstall.
<dennis__> en toen heb ik em gereboot, met als gevolg dat ik niet meer kon inloggen
<Digiplace> ik heb het ook een keer gehad, toen had ik een usb kabel (van mijn HTC telefoon) in een poort zitten. Die eruit gehaald en de boel liep weer als een trein
<dennis__> volgens mn pa zou je als super user  gewoon sudo moeten kunnen doen
<dennis__> dat ie dan in de root dingen veranderd
<Digiplace> een gewone user wordt met sudo superuser
<Digiplace> maar dan moet je wel eerst erin kunnen komen
<Oer> jups
<dennis__> kan dat niet via grub.. ?
<dennis__> kan me haast niet voorstellen dat er gewoon nergens een command-line is waarmee je alllllles kan doen :p
<Digiplace> Natuurlijk..maar Grub is je bootloader en zo te horen wil je computer niet booten
<Oer> met grub is de kernel nog niet geladen.
<dennis__> mn pc boot wel, ik kan alleen mn muis en toetsenbord niet gebruiken
<dennis__> ik kom wel op het inlogscherm terecht enzo
<dennis__> alleen vanaf daar kan ik niks meer
<Oer> usb toetsenbord ?
<dennis__> sorry als ik domme opmerkingen maak hoor trouwens, of iets niet snap, maar ben nog helemaal niet zo thuis in ubuntu
<dennis__> Nee, gewoon een normaal ding:P
<Digiplace> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub
<Oer> oke ps/2 kan je niet eruit trekken en weer erin douwen.
<dennis__> al geprobeerd
<dennis__> no result
<dennis__> maar ik zou dus via usb kunnen booten ?
<Oer> als dat mogenlijk is, kan je je data redden i.i.g.
<dennis__> hmm hmm..
<dennis__> naja proberen dan maar he..
<dennis__> Kunnen jullie me daar mee helpen ?
<Digiplace> Ik vraag mij af of je niet gewoon vanaf een live cd kan booten
<dennis__> Heb geen cd-speler;) dan rotding werd niet herkend door ubuntu..
<dennis__> dus kan ook niet vanaf een cd booten..
<dennis__> ja sorry, mn pc is nou eenmaal gewoon kut :P
<Digiplace> ok, maar hoe heb je dan ubuntu geinstalleerd? Vanaf een usb stick neem ik aan? Of heb je een netwerkinstall gedaan of zo?
<Digiplace> of werkt het via die windows installer?
<dennis__> heb destijds onder xp ubuntu geinstalleerd
<dennis__> met een cd
<dennis__> die cd heb ik hier nog wel..
<Digiplace> Je hebt dus Ubuntu geinstalleerd met de zgn. Wubi installer. Oftewel, je hebt Ubuntu geinstalleerd onder Windows?
<dennis__> volgens mij wel
<dennis__> windows is er toch afgegooid
<Digiplace> ah...
<dennis__> dus tjah..:p
<Digiplace> verwarrend. Je kan ubuntu installeren in een dualboot, je kan ubuntu installeren en windows eraf gooien en je kan ubuntu installeren onder Windows
<dennis__> waarschijnlijk heb ik mn pc echt totaal verkracht ofzo...
<RawChid> Elke keer als ik opnieuw inlog, moet ik opnieuw Visuele effecten aanzetten. Weet iemand hoe ik ervoor kan zorgen dat hij dit onthoudt?
<dennis__> maakt dat zoveel verschil dan.. ?
<Digiplace> ja, dat maakt wel degelijk verschil
<dennis__> okej..
<dennis__> maaar stel
<dennis__> ik wil nu mn bestanden gaan redden
<dennis__> hoe moet ik dat doen.. ?
<Digiplace> dan moet je een usb stick maken en daar Ubuntu op installeren
<Digiplace> dat kan onder windows met behulp van unetbootin
<Digiplace> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Digiplace> als je dat gemaakt hebt start je daarmee je computer op
<dennis__> pff wat een gekloot zeg..
<Digiplace> en zorgt vervolgens dat je bestanden die je wilt behouden red door ze te kopieren naar die schijf (mits ruimte aangemaakt) of naar netwerkshare of externe hd
<dennis__> aan de andere kant hoef ik mn bestanden ook niet te redden..
<Digiplace> in dat geval kan je die usb stick gebruiken om een schone installatie van ubuntu uit te voeren
<dennis__> hoe doe ik  dat..?
<dennis__> gewoon ubuntu als bestand erop zetten ?
<Digiplace> zie de link
<Digiplace> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Digiplace> als je vervoglens die usb stick gebruikt om je computer te booten dan krijg je de live cd vanaf usb en daarin vind je zelf wel de knop om ubuntu te installeren
<Digiplace> je moet dan wel mogelijk je bios aanpassen of instellen dat je kan booten vanaf usb
<Digiplace> dat is toch geweldig op zo'n koude zondagmiddag, bofkont
<dennis__> haha ^^ ja zo kan je het ook bekijken..
<dennis__> wat is het handigste om te downloaden?
<Digiplace> zolang je maar niet hebt gewerkt met de alpha van 11.04 want die geeft na het updates idd een niet werkend systeem, dat is een versie voor developers
<dennis__> x64 of de normale ?
<Digiplace> hangt van je computer af. Als het niet weet dan de x86 versie
<dennis__> 10.04 of 10.10
<Digiplace> 10.04 is de meest stabiel en wordt langdurig ondersteund
<Digiplace> mijn advies: 10.04
<dennis__> okej :)
<dennis__> nou even 10 minuutjes wachten met downloaden van ubuntu op deze laptop..
<Digiplace> dan ga ik een koppie thee zetten
<dennis__> haha me too ^^
<dennis__> tot zo :)
 * MonkeyDust werkt nog met 10.04
 * Digiplace zet kopje thee
<dennis__> *dennis slaapt..zzz
<dennis__> heb em binnen digi
<dennis__> digi ?
<Digiplace> sorry, ik was even weg
<Digiplace> heb je die usb nu al?
<dennis__> geeft niet :)
<dennis__> yes
<dennis__> tenminste ik heb et bestand
<dennis__> de "cd"  heb ik nog niet aangemaakt
<Digiplace> ik heb geen windows dus weet niet hoe dat verder gaat, maar dat staat op die website beschreven. Ik neem aan onder windows dat bestand openen en de logische keuzes maken. zie screenshots op die website http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
 * Digiplace is listening to: Deep Purple - Live in Japan - Strange kind of woman - (0:24/8:50)
<dennis__> ik kan alleen geen .iso bestand vinden die ik op de usb moet zetten..
<dennis__> grom
<Digiplace> volgens mij hoeft dat niet, want je kan dacht ik ook die keuze aan dat programma overlaten
<Digiplace> of je kiest voor een eigen iso\
<Digiplace> The current version has built-in support for automatically downloading and loading the following distributions....
<Digiplace> Oftewel een vinkje maken bij Distribution en versie selecteren
<Digiplace> http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=294731
<dennis__> heb et voor elkaar hoor;)
<dennis__> ander programmatje gevonden waar ik iets meer van snap:p
<Digiplace> oh jee
<dennis__> via de ubuntu site hoor;)
<dennis__> ehm..
<dennis__> hij herkent mn usb stick niet..-0   *huil*
<Digiplace> bij het maken van die usb image of bij het booten van je computer vanaf die usb stick?
<dennis__> booten
<dennis__> hij ziet em niet in de bios..
<Digiplace> dat hoeft ook niet. Je moet je bios wel in kunnen stellen idd dat er geboot kan worden vanaf usb, dat moet bij elke moderne bios kunnen. Is het soms een heel oude computer?
<dennis__> valt mee
<Digiplace> is het wel een bootable usb device geworden?
<Digiplace> oftewel..heb je het goed gemaakt?
<dennis__> heb et al voor elkaar in de bios
<dennis__> maar et is misgegaan
<dennis__> waar kan ik de liveCD versie downloaden..?
<Digiplace> ga nou toch maar eens terug naar die versie waar ik het over had. Dan kan ik een beetje volgen wat je doet
<Digiplace> http://sourceforge.net/dbimage.php?id=294731
<Digiplace> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Digiplace> downloaden, starten en dan bovenin, (plaatje_ kiezen voor Ubuntu, versie 10.04
<Digiplace> zorg dat je stick in je usb poort zit en kies die ook en dan gaan met die banaan
<Digiplace> duurt even, maar dan heb je ook wat
<sebastian> hallo
<dennis__> okej
<sebastian> kan iemand mij helpen ...ik heb een compaq 701ed en die heeft een ingebouwde SIM kaart voor umts
<sebastian> alles werkt behalve de umts
<Digiplace> ik heb alleen ervaring met simcard verbinding via een aangesloten gsm, dat gaat dan via de netwerkmanager in het bovenste panel
<sebastian> ben bereid om er voor te betalen....aangezien ik van windhoos af wil op deze laptop
<sebastian> dat werkt wel
<sebastian> via blauwtand
<sebastian_> iemand nog een idee
<dennis__> digiplace, et werkt niet..
<dennis__> laat het er voor vandaag eventjes bij
<dennis__> bedankt voor je hulp tot nu toe :)
<Digiplace> wat werkt niet dennis?
<Digiplace> niet opgeven
<dennis__> die usb boot..
<dennis__> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found
<Digiplace> foutmelding van unetbootin begrijp ik?
<dennis__> nee, van mn ubuntu pc
<dennis__> probeer em te booten maar lukt niet
<sebastian_> is t wel een bootable usb
<Digiplace> gelet op de verstreken tijd heb je volgens mij niet die unetbootin gebruikt om die usb stick te maken
<sebastian_> ik had het zelfde probleem
<sebastian_> bij mij was t een partitie fout
<dennis__> doe et wel weer opnieuw..
<sebastian_> gaat je lukken
<sebastian_> brb
<dennis__> ik heb een liveCD versie nodig volgens mij..
<Digiplace> met unetbootin maak je een livecd versie op usb
<Digiplace> UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for Ubuntu, Fedora, and other Linux distributions without burning a CD.
<dennis__> aaaaaah tis gelukt..
<dennis__> deed et verkeerd
 * Digiplace voelt tevreden gevoel
<dennis__> :P
<sebastian_> iemand nog een idee???? compaq mini 701ed met umts
<sebastian_> om de umts werkend te krijgen
<Digiplace> sebastian_, sorry geen ervaring met die laptop of umts. Ik zou het zoeken in networkmanager, daar zo uik het ook verwachten eerlijk gezegd
<sebastian_> staat het niet tussen....het lijkt wel of ie de drivers wel heb maar het toch niet snapt wat hij er mee moet doen
<Digiplace> En als je naar Menu, Systeem, voorkeuren en dan naar Netwerkverbindignen gaat
<dennis__> kga broodje smeren
<dennis__> tot zo!
<Digiplace> en dan klikt op tabblad Mobiel breedband
 * Digiplace zegt dennis__ gedag
<Digiplace> ..toevoegen
<Digiplace> en wizzard doorloopt
<Digiplace> ?
<sebastian_> op windhoos gebruikte ik HP connection manager en als ik daar op verbinden click dan hoorde je (door de geluiden) dat het apperaat aangezet werd
<sebastian_> dus het lijkt wel of het eerst niet aangesloten is
<sebastian_> ik heb zelfs geprobeerd met WINE het install programma de installen maar dat werkt oook niet
<Digiplace> Kan je hier wat mee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008200&page=2
<sebastian_> bedankt...ik ga het proberen
<Digiplace> hmm. is andere hardware zo te lezen
<Digiplace> maar er staat wel veel info in, de moeite waard
<Digiplace> maar het zal zeker niet automatisch werken vanaf de live cd/usb
<sebastian_> hmm ik heb hier de 10.10 desktop original van ubuntu
<sebastian_> owke...nog even een andere vraag....ik heb een liyama 2200WS scherm maar ubuntu ziet het als een liyama north america 22"  en dat terwijl het een 24" scherm is....kan ik dit veranderen want hij pakt niet de juiste resolutie
<lena> hallo
<sebastian_> hoi
<lena> Een vraag
<lena> ik heb photorec geinstalleerd
<lena> is het mogelijk om bestanden op bbestands grootte te recoveren?
<lena> Of moet je dit met een andere programma doen?
<lena> als ik namelijk foto's van mijn externe schijf wil terug halen krijg ik ook de hele kleine betanden terug en dat wil ik niet
<Digiplace> Sorry Lena, ik ken dat programma niet, had er zelfs nooit van gehoord.
<lena> oke
<lena> zit in het programma of onderdeel daarvan in Testdisk
<lena> mooi recovery tool trouwens
<Digiplace> ja, ik lees hun faq
<lena> oke
<dennis__> ik ben dr weer :)!
<Digiplace> brb
<dennis__> geeft ie GVD weer een booterror..-.-
<JoeyP> hallo, ik heb een probleem met ubuntu netbook, ik stop een usb-pendrive in de usb en hij wilt niet automounten
<marinus> kan ik oude kernels verwijderen?
<rulus> dat kan zeker marinus
<marinus> mijn versie LTS 10.04 loopt dual boot met Vista. En bij het opstarten moet ik kiezen wilke ik wil. dit is geen probleem. Alleen de lijst van ubuntu word steeds groter. Help???
<rulus> dat kan via: sudo apt-get autoremove
<rulus> wel even opletten dat hij niets gaat verwijderen dat je nog nodig hebt
<rulus> maar normaal zou hij dat niet mogen doen :)
<marinus> dus via dit comando haalt hij het weg?
<rulus> normaal gezien wel dacht ik
<marinus> en blijft de laatste versie staan?
<rulus> jep
<marinus> mooi ga aan de slag.Thx rulus
<marinus> mm krijg te zien dat de beheermap vergrendeld is
<sebastian_> hmm  beste digiplace.....ik krijg het nog niet aan de praat. met de umts
<sebastian_> het is wat ik zeg....het lijkt wel of de hardware nog niet is aangesloten
<sebastian_> maar ik zal niet stoppen om dit voor elkaar te krijgen en van windhoos af te zijn
<awsome1234> Hallo, wat betekend dit en is het ernstig? [   12.379070] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled
<awsome1234> en ik kreeg deze ook nog te zien [ 7414.558471] NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<awsome1234> systeem is wel stabiel en draait normaal maar vroeg me af wat ik kon doen om die 2 dingen weg te werken,
<gerard007> goeden middag ieder een
<gerard007> hi erkan
<MrChrisDruif> Middag gerard007
<gerard007> hoi crisdruif
<jemark> hi gerard007
<gerard007> crisdruif het gaat mij steeds beter af hier op ubuntu  moet alleen nog ontdekken hoe ik bepaalde icoonen naar de taak balk kan slepen daar kom ik nog niet uit
<gerard007> hoi jemark
<jemark> gerard007, welkom bij linux, en bij Ubuntu :)
<jemark> welke irc chat client gebruiken jullie? ik xchat...
<gerard007> crisdruif het chatten en tevens gelijk met de cam samen gaat uit stekend met skype werkt echt perfect hier bedank voor jr uitleg nog die je verleden week heeft gegeven
<gerard007> ik chat hier op ubuntu.nl jemark
<gerard007> wat is xchat voor een progje dan jemark
<awsome1234> een irc client gerard007 ;)
<jemark> gerard007, dat is een IRC chat programma. je kunt inloggen op freenet en daar je naam registeren...
<awsome1234> ik gebruik gewoon irssi werkt prima :D
<roxlu_> hey! ik gebruik ubuntu en heb een user die niet in /etc/passwd staat en dus geen home/shell login heeft. Weet iemand hoe ik dat accont kan aanpassen?
<MrChrisDruif> gerard007: Heb zoveel meegemaakt sinds die uitleg....wist ff niet meer waar je het over had, maar weet het weer...fijn dat het werkt :)
<gerard007> werk dat het zelfde als waar ik nu op aan het chatten ben
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik ook irssi
<jemark> awsome1234, irssi is cli :)
<gerard007> ik weet alleen nog niet hoe ik bijvoorbeeld skype naar de taakbalk moet slepen hoef ik niet telkens  toepassingen te openen
<MonkeyDust> lekker eenvoudig en snel, in combinatie met screen over ssh :D
<jemark> gerard007, ik kan je daarmee helpen
<awsome1234> gerard007: als je naar het skype icoonje in gedrukt houd met links en vervolgens verplaatst kan je hem in de taak balk neer zetten.
<erkan^> hoi gerard007
<gerard007> graag jemark
<jemark> MonkeyDust, daar heb je gelijk in...
<gerard007> ga het gelijk proberen
<jemark> MonkeyDust, haha, wel grappig remote gaan irc'en...
<MonkeyDust> idd jemark , irssi draait op een ouwe bak die 24/7 op staat
<awsome1234> vooral handig als poortje 6667 ect dicht zit maar 22 niet :D
<MonkeyDust> kan ik mijn laptop uit schakelen zonder de sjet te verlaten :)
<awsome1234> ook maar hoe krijg je dan de sessie weer terug?
<MonkeyDust> met screen -r
<gerard007> jemark dat heb ik geprobeert wel tug keer van de week maar geen resutaat daar in  stom he van mij dat het lukt
<awsome1234> MonkeyDust:Weer wat geleerd ik krijg altijd een andere sessie :)
<jemark> gerard007, zullen we eerst dat icoontje in je taakbalk doen?
<MonkeyDust> ctrl A-d om de sessie te detachen en screen -r om ze terug op te roepen
<MonkeyDust> men is nooit te oud om te leren awsome1234 :)
<awsome1234> Ben gelukkig nog niet zo oud MonkeyDust maar het klopt wel :D
<MonkeyDust> ik dacht dat 1234 je geboortejaar was :p
<awsome1234> Weet iemand trouwens de oplossing voor deze melding tijdens het booten van ubuntu 10.10 64bit. intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled
<gerard007> ja zeg maar
<awsome1234> Nee MonkeyDust gelukkig niet :p
<jemark> gerard007, ok, ga met je muis naar applications - internet - skype. klik met je rechtermuisknop op "Skype" - klik op add this launcher to panel
<gerard007> ho niet zo snel hoor ben ook maar een ouwe kerel hoor hhahahah en dan ook dat buitenlandse taal
<jemark> gerard007, ok, ik ben gnome is in Engels .. heb je het gevonden?
<gerard007> aplicaties is dat hiier het softwerecentrum
<gerard007> waar vind ik aplicaties jemark
<jemark> gerard007, linksboven als je Ubuntu hebt.
<gerard007> heb ubuntu
<erkan^> welke programma gebruiken jullie bijv. blogger.com of wordpress.com?
<gerard007> is dat bestand wat je bedoeld
<gerard007> lins van mij staat firefox
<MrElien> hey, ik wil een nieuwe GSM/smartfone kopen.voor syncronisatie met Ubuntu, zijn er dingen doe niet wekrne, of zeer goede werken, besturingssysteem, merrk...?
<jemark> gerard007,
<MonkeyDust> gerard007: http://linux.seniorennet.be/
<gerard007> ja ben er nog
<jemark> gerard007, helemaal links bovenaan staat firefox?
<gerard007> klopt
<jemark> gerard007, kun je naar de firefox gaan, daar kun je met de rechter muisknop op klikken, wat zie je dan?
<jemark> gerard007, kun je naar de skype gaan, daar kun je met de rechter muisknop op klikken, wat zie je dan?
<jemark> gerard007, firefox moet skype zijn :)
<gerard007> firefox webbrowser /in state plaatsen/sluiten
<gerard007> niets alleen het vakje klikt wit op
<gerard007> daar ben ik nu al de hele week mee bezig om daar achter te komen en dat lukt mij dus niet  zal best wel aan mij liggen denk ik hahaahahahah
<jemark> gerard007, ik heb even een screenshotje gemaakt...
<jemark> gerard007, momentje...
<gerard007> wat ie een schreenshotje
<gerard007> ik versta geen woord engels  ahahahahahahah
<MrChrisDruif> gerard007: Dat wat je  ziet op je scherm in een afbeelding geplaatst wordt :)
<jemark> gerard007, een plaatje van m'n scherm...
<gerard007> yes en no maar dan hou het ook wel mee op
<gerard007> ok
<gerard007> en waar kan ik dat dan zien
<gerard007> sorry voor de vele vragen die ik stel
<jemark> gerard007, ik zet hier zo de link in :)
<jemark> gerard007, plaatjes zeggen meer dan woorden.
<gerard007> ok
<MrChrisDruif> gerard007: er zijn geen domme vragen...
<gerard007> mooie vrouwen ook hahahaahahahah
<MrChrisDruif> gerard007: er zijn wel mooie vrouwen...
<MonkeyDust> men is nooit te oud om van mooie vrouwen te houden :)
<gerard007> geintje hoor jmark
<MrChrisDruif> En probeer wel op je taal gebruik te letten wat dat betreft....er zijn ook vrouwen in de community...die kunnen ook op dit kanaal zitten...daar komt bij dat dit kanaal ook gelogd wordt volgens mij...
<jemark> gerard007, http://yfrog.com/2oscreenshotgkcp
<gerard007> doe ik me leven lang aan daar begrijp ik alles van hahahahaahahah
<MonkeyDust> http://www.bndestem.nl/algemeen/show/3413871/Wow-wat-een-mooie-vrouw.ece
<Snijworst> hallo
<jemark> gerard007, dat was de link...
<Snijworst> ik heb afgelopen week Ubuntu gedownload en de image op een cd gebrand. Wanneer ik wil installeren geeft hij aan dat er niet gemount kan worden. Wat doe ik verkeerd?
<jemark> Snijworst, wat heb je gedaan voordat je deze melding kreeg?
<Snijworst> Hoi, in XP de keuze gemaakt voor een volledige install. Opnieuw opstarten van cd, meer niet
<gerard007> ben er weer
<jemark> gerard007, de link van MonkeyDust was niet mijn link...
<Snijworst> mijn pc heeft 2 partities voor XP en 12GB vrije ruimte. Niet toegewezen...
<gerard007> ok  dacht ik al wand in firefox staat firefoxwebbrowser/instarten plaatsen en sluiten
<jemark> Snijworst, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7987163374135805616#
<Snijworst> Jemark, leesvoer, gaan we ons in verdiepen. Thanx
<gerard007> maar geen skype
<jemark> gerard007, http://yfrog.com/2oscreenshotgkcp
<jemark> gerard007, wat zie je op het plaatje als je op http://yfrog.com/2oscreenshotgkcp klikt?
<gerard007> dan zie ik aplicaties
<gerard007> dan zie ik upload en dergenlijke
<jemark> gerard007, komt het niet een beetje overeen met jouw desktop? zie je daar ook Skype? daar moet je met de rechter muisknop bij jezelf op gaan klikken...
<gerard007> nee totaal niet ik heb een heel ander scherm van unbutu 10.10
<jemark> gerard007, sorry, hier zie je geen upload : http://a.yfrog.com/img96/7140/screenshotgkc.png
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen wat is aan het hand met lekhonee-gnome installeren is mislukt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569692/ ?
<jemark> gerard007, umm... apart :)
<jemark> gerard007, dat heb je zeker Kubuntu?
<jemark> gerard007, dan*
<gerard007> kom totaal niet over een met mijn destkop jemark
<gerard007> bij mij begint het met firefox/emparthy chat/email/webcam studio/enzo voort
<jemark> gerard007, http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TH6kpELBSbI/AAAAAAAABxw/fI52N6mrHWI/light-themes-ambiance.png
<jemark> gerard007, dat is ubuntu 10.10...
<jemark> gerard007,  heb je geen 11.04 alpha geinstalleerd?
<gerard007> nee moet ik dat doen dan
<jemark> gerard007, :)
<gerard007> ik heb netbook geinstalleert
<jemark> gerard007, hoe open je skype?
<gerard007> via de werkbladen
<jemark> gerard007, dat is niet de normale ubuntu versie maar de netboek versie...
<gerard007> ok dan zit ik helemaal fout begrijp ik
<jemark> gerard007, ok, hoe open je skype?
<gerard007> moet ik zeker destkop installeren
<jemark> gerard007, nee, hoe open je skype?
<gerard007> via mijn icoon werkbladen  en dan op skype drukken en dan werk alees perfect
<jemark> met welke muisknop druk je op skype?
<gerard007> en van de werbladen kan ik dus niets slepen naar de taakbalk
<gerard007> rechter
<jemark> weet je dat zeker?
<gerard007> als ik skype wil openen dan met links sorry begreep jou even verkeerd
<jemark> gerard007, kun je in plaats van de linker muisknop op de rechter muisknop klikken?
<jemark> gerard007, wat zie je dan?
<gerard007> maar ik begrijp nu waarom ik een ander scherm heeft als jij
<jemark> gerard007, ja, als je Ubuntu zegt is dat Ubuntu en niet Ubuntu Netbook Edition :)
<gerard007> dat kan maar dan word dat icoontje van skype alleen maar wit en kan het niet verslepen komen ook geen letters of zo in
<jemark> gerard007, wordt ie wit?
<gerard007> ga in de destkop downloaden en dan opnieuw even in stellen dan zal het best beter lukken wand ik begrijp nu wat je bedoeld jemark
<jemark> gerard007, waarom wil je hem ook in de taakbalk als je hem al links hebt...
<jemark> gerard007, ah... dat is goed. laat me weten of het is gelukt.
<gerard007> dan hoef ik niet telkens eerst op werkbladen drukken
<jemark> gerard007, dat desktop Ubuntu werkt ook goed met een netbook hoor.
<gerard007> en dan naar iciintje zoeken
<jemark> gerard007, ok, kan idd lastig zijn. ik heb ubuntu netbook editie namelijk nooit geinstalleerd. het kan zijn dat iemand anders meteen een passend antwoord heeft.
<gerard007> ik ga er gelijk mee aan de slag jemark bedankt voor je tijd en zeer goerde uitleg hiier over ik begrijp nu wat je bedoeld en hoe ik moet handelen
<jemark> gerard007, ok, graag gedaan
<gerard007> tot strakjes over 3 kwartier ben ik weer on line hooe jemark
<jemark> gerard007, heb nog een tip voor je
<gerard007> graag
<jemark> gerard007, ke kunt Skype ook bij je opstart programma's zetten
<jemark> gerard007, dan start ie automatisch bij het opstarten van je desktop  en hoef je helemaal nergens meer op te klikken behalve dan op je skype icoontje :)
<gerard007> ok wist ik niet hoe werkt dat als ik dat wwet geld dat ook voor andere icoontjes denk ik
<gerard007> juist dat is ook mijn bedoeling
<jemark> gerard007, ja, je kunt namelijk skype ook geminimaliseerd opstarten...
<gerard007> maar hoe kom ik mijn opstart menu ahahhaha weer een andere vraag
<jemark> gerard007, dat heb ik namelijk. als ik m'n laptop aandoe en ben ingelogd start Skype automatisch en geminimaliseerd en logt ie automatisch
<jemark> ja, ik zoeken want ik ben niet bekent met Ubuntu Netbook editie...
<gerard007> hahaahhaahah eindenlijkiets wat je ook niet 123 kan zeggen  geintje hoor lol
<jemark> gerard007, kun je het volgende zien:  Systeen -> Voorkeuren -> Opstart programma's...
<gerard007> ik denk dat ik het gevonden heeft opstart progjr gevonden en skype in getik bij toevoegen
<jemark> gerard007, prachtig
<jemark> gerard007, dan moet je nog in skype instellen dat je hem geminimaleerd wil starten...
<jemark> gerard007, dus start Skype
<gerard007> moet alleen even op nieuw opstarten kijken of het werkt ahhahahaha tot zo dan jemark als het werkt is het echt heel simpel
<jemark> gerard007, ga naar Options
<jemark> en dan General, dan zie je "Start Skype minimised in the systemtray" . klik dat aan.
<jemark> daarna log je uit en daarna weer in...
<gerard007> heb ik al gedaan  hahaahahah
<jemark> ok, tot zo
<gerard007> tot zo jemark  lol he
<jemark> ja, zo leer je wat :)
<gerard007> tuurlijk twee weten er meer als een he
<jemark> tot zo, ik kom ook zo terug.
<awsome1234> heeft iemand hier een goed te volgen oplossing voor? intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled. Alles wat ik op internet vindt willen ze dat ik de voorledige kernel aanpas...
<jemark> awsome1234, welke kernel met welke Ubuntu versie?
<awsome1234> jemark: ubuntu 10.10 64bits en als kernel 2.6.35-25-generic
<jemark> awsome1234, aha, ik had bij een kennis hetzelfde probleem bij deze kaart...
<awsome1234> jemark:heb je daar toevallig ook een oplossing voor of is deze foutmelding niet erg en kan hij worden "genergeerd".
<jemark> awsome1234, volgens mij werkt compiz nu niet. heeft iets te maken met de Kernel Mode Setting...
<jemark> awsome1234, bij de kennis ging het beeld helemaal flikkeren...
<awsome1234> Mijn beeld is gelukkig nog stabiel, heb de foutmelding alleen tijdens het starten (wat na het installeren van de nvidia drivers is gebeurt). En compiz werkt ook gewoon stabiel zonder flikkeringen.
<jemark> awsome1234, lijkt me niet goed, zie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594981
<Snijworst> hallo
<jemark> awsome1234, blijkbaar toch iets anders dan het probleem dat m'n kennis had.
<Cugel> Dag worst.
<jemark> Dag snij
<Snijworst> Ik wil Ubuntu installeren en was hier vandaag al eerder
<Snijworst> ik kreeg een link http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7987163374135805616#
<Snijworst> wanneer ik de cd in mn pc druk krijg ik een keuzevebnster
<awsome1234> jemark: ik heb die al doorgelezen, er zijn er heel veel met dit probleem, de oplosing is er ook al namelijk het recompilen van je kernel waar ik zelf geen ervaring mee heb en dus liever niet aan begin ;).
<Snijworst> daar kan ik kiezen voor deme en install of install onder windows
<Snijworst> install onder windows werkt niet en opstarten vanaf vd en installeeren gaat ook niet
<jemark> Snijworst, ik raad je aan niet te installeren onder Windows...
<Snijworst> kan niet mountenn
<jemark> Snijworst, het kan zijn dat de CD-rom beschadigd is...
<awsome1234> Snijworst: laad je cd wel zo ja kan je de optie aanklikken dat je de cd controleert op fouten?
<Snijworst> jemark de andere opties werktten ook niet dus dat probeerde ik
<jemark> Snijworst, je kunt je CD controleren op fouten...
<Snijworst> awsome ik krijg vanaf de cd het groene ubuntu logo en daarna de melding
<Snijworst> cd laad wel, start ook gewoon maar mounten wil hij niet
<Snijworst> ik heb een lege partitie ntfs
<Snijworst> dat live-cd verhaal uit t filmpje, is dat de normale cd die ik heb?
<Snijworst> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7987163374135805616#
<awsome1234> Een partitie die je gemaakt hebt in ntfs kan volgens mij ubuntu/linux niets meer mee doen hij moet dus ongebruikt zijn. Maar dat zal de fout niet veroorzaken.
<Snijworst> ook als niet toegewezen vrije ruimte wil niet
<jemark> Snijworst, wanneer zie je de 'fout' ?
<awsome1234> jemark: zo als ik het begrijp tijdens het booten van de cd. lijkt me dus een corrupte cd of iso.
<jemark> Snijworst, kun je een foto maken?
<Snijworst> na het groene ubuntu logo met die knipperdingetjes eronder
<jemark> Snijworst, heb nooit een groene ubuntu logo gezien, gebruik je Mint? ;)
<Snijworst> ?
<Snijworst> ik heb de iso van de site met nero op cd gefikt
<Oer> mogenlijk dat je monitor vreemd doet, ubuntu heeft geen groen logo :-D
<jemark> Oer, dat zei ik ook :)
<Snijworst> ok, misschien is hij niet helemaal groen..., ;-)
<Oer> sluit eerst uit dat de cd fouten bevat, met Md5Sum of de check cd routine in installatie menu
<Snijworst> deze? http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<Oer> neen, deze manier > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<Snijworst> daarmee check ik de iso begrijp ik?
<Oer> ja
<Snijworst> die heb ik alweggegooit...
<Snijworst> op een andere pc
<Oer> en de iso die je hebt gebrand ?
<Snijworst> die staat nniet als iso op cd maar "uitgepakt"... toch...?
<Oer> dan gebruik je de controle uit het bootmenu
<awsome1234> Snijworst: je moet hem branden als image dus niet de .iso op de cd/dvd zetten.
<Snijworst> Awsome ik kies in nero voor burn image en selecteer de iso
<awsome1234> Dat is de goede weg Snijworst :) heb je hem hier gedownload of ergens anders: http://ubuntu-nl.org/getubuntu/download
<Snijworst> hier
<Snijworst> ik ben hem opnieuw aan t ophalen
<Snijworst> oer: bootmenu, wanneer zie ik dat? Als ik in XP de cd opstart of als ik van cd opstart?
<awsome1234> Als je de cd opstart Snijworst.
<Oer> ik dacht booten van cd, niet in windows
<Snijworst> daar krijg ik geen menu, zover komt niet eens
<Oer> enige wat ik me kan indenken, is dat je 4 primairy partities hebt, dat je daarom niet kan configureren.
<awsome1234> Oer: Volgens mij zal hij dan nog wel moeten kunnen opstarten toch? Alleen gaat hij dan zeggen tijdens het partitioneren dat je niets hebt. * verbeter me als ik het verkeerd heb *
<Snijworst> ik heb 1 primaire en 2 logische partties
<Oer> oke, dan moet het mogenlijk zijn.
<Snijworst> de 2e logische partitie is leeg en bedoeld voor ubuntu
<Oer> dat moet een primairy worden.
<Snijworst> wanneer ik opstart vann cd zie ik de naam ubuntu in beeld en daaronder 5 of 6 stippen die een voortgangsindicator voorstellen
<Snijworst> daarna geeft hij aan dat hij niet kan mounten
<Snijworst> Dat veranderen in primary gaat nu met Easeus niet meet lukken denk ik, dan moet ik m eerst deleten...
<Snijworst> over 6 minuten is de iso binnen en ga ik de partitie omzetten naar primair
<Oer> dat kan je ook met de installer doen, eerst handmatig kiezen, en de log part. verwijderen, stap terug doen, en die lege ruimte gebruiken.
<Snijworst> goeie tip, maar ikleg je al een paar keer uit dat het zover niet komt als ik van cd opstart... ;-(
<awsome1234> brand de cd opnieuw en kijk of het dan werkt, misschien is je cd corrupt
<Oer> wat voor videokaart heb je in je systeem zitten ?
<Snijworst> t is een laptop. weet ik zo snel niet
<Snijworst> nog 3 minuten downloaden...
<Snijworst> hoe lang een minuut duurt is afhankelijk van aan welke kant van de wc_deur je staat...
<awsome1234> staat je router in de wc Snijworst ?
<Snijworst> nee maar ik heb er wel bereik ;-)
<awsome1234> Ah oke :p
<Snijworst> iso is binnen
<jemark> Snijworst, ok, nu de check...
<Snijworst> calc of compare?
<Snijworst> jemark, calculate of compare?
<jemark> compare...
<jemark> kijk nu naar het nieuws op ned 1
<Oer> en ?
<snijworst> ben ik weer. de partitie van logisch naar primair omzetten heeft niet gewerkt
<snijworst> wanneer ik onder xp wil installeren heb ik nu wel de keuze voor de 2e primaire partitie, dat was eerder niet...
<snijworst> Ik heb een iso en md5sum, hoe check ik de iso?
<Oer>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<snijworst> checksums are the same
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi
<snijworst> ik zal wel iets over t hoofd zien, maar ik geef de pijp aan maarten...
<MrChrisDruif> What ist loos snijworst?
<snijworst> ik kan ubuntu niet installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Wat heb je al geprobeerd? Wat is de huidige situatie?
<MonkeyDust> probeer mint eens, dat is makkelijker
<jemark> MonkeyDust, lol
<Oer> wat is je videokaart ?
<MonkeyDust> zei ik iets om te lachen, jemark ?
<jemark> MonkeyDust, ik heb debian squeeze...
<jemark> MonkeyDust, ik vind het wel grappig
<snijworst> ik ben inmiddels zover dat ik een taal kan kiezen, daarna een keuzelijst. Ik kies voor installeren, witte ubuntu letters met een groen randje, daarna nde melding dat er niet gemount kan worden
<MonkeyDust> hm
<jemark> snijworst, groen randje? ;) lol
<snijworst> ...
<snijworst> verklaar je nader
<jemark> snijworst, hoe gaat je installeren, via wubi in WinXP of op de nomale manier...
<snijworst> allebij geprobeerd, geen verschil
<Oer> heb je in je laptop een Sata disk zitten ? en staat de HDD in je bios dan op ata i.p.v. AHCI ?
<jemark> snijworst, heb je een usb stick of een externa hdd or iets dergerlijks ingeplugd
<MonkeyDust> Oer: met dat soort vragen jaag je mensen weg
<snijworst> geen usb of wat dan ook ingeplugt. HDD is een gewone hdd, geen sata vor zover ik weet, oudere laptop
<Oer> dan zit het mogenlijk in de videokaart ..
<Oer> welke geeft windows aan ?
<jemark> probleem 10.04 of anders debian is de tip van Oer denk ik...
<Oer> Lubuntu of xubuntu als de video onvoldoende is.
<Oer> maar zover is het nog niet ..
<jemark> Oer, laatste bij iemand Xubuntu geinstalleerd maar dat liep helemaal mis met de video... ook 10.10.
<Oer> er is een mooie list met hardware, nog niet zo oud > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<snijworst> Laptop is een compaq nx9110. Video snoept geheugen van mn RAM. Dat kan ik  og omhoogschroeven. Zoe dat m zijn?
<snijworst> nog
<Oer> even zien,..
<jemark> snijworst, , over niet mounten lijkt me iets anders dan video... kan je de live CD wel gewoon gebruiken?
<snijworst> zou
<snijworst> niet dat ik weet, hoe doe ik dat?
<Oer> deze ? http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/81769/hp-compaq-nx9110-(p4-32ghz-512mb-60gb-dvd+rw-154-inch-tft-wxp-pro).html#tab:info
<jemark> ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP
<MrChrisDruif> MonkeyDust: Als je moet trouble shooten, moet je soms "angstaanjagende" vragen stellen...
<Oer> 128 mb videoram is nuttig ja
<jemark> snijworst, je kunt de alternative CD gebruiken in met safe mode opstarten...
<snijworst> dat van die 3,2Ghz is wat overdreven hoor... 2,7 komt eerder :-)
<snijworst> alternative cd?
<snijworst> ik ga de bios induiken en kijken waar het video geheugen op staat
<snijworst> laterzz
<jemark> tot zo
<Oer> Amd/ati does not support cards older than the radeon HD cards .. dus als nouveau niet gaat werken, ben ik bang dat het lubuntu word.
<MrChrisDruif> Nouveau is voor nvidia toch?
<Oer> ow iig de standaard driver..
<MrChrisDruif> Standaard driver werkt best goed...maar zit op een redelijk nieuwe laptop
<snijworst> video opgeschroeft van 64 naar 128 mb
<snijworst> help niets, behalve dat die groene rand nu niet meer om de witte letters Ubuntu heen zit...
<snijworst> Foutmelding:
<snijworst> initramfs mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<snijworst> en nog een regel van dezelfde srekking
<snijworst> strekking
<Oer> ik lees ook dat 10.04 dit ook kent, en dat dit in de  dvd 10.04.1 is opgelost > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556602
<jemark> Oer, er is nu 10.04.2..
<snijworst> de iso opnieuw branden lijkt een optie...
<Oer> alleen dvd denk ik http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/10.04.2/release/
<jemark> Oer, nee, ga naar http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jemark> kies de LTS editie...
<Oer> ah juist
<Oer> dan kun je zien in de bestandsnaam, of je de 10.04 of de 10.04.2 hebt, snijworst
<snijworst> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jemark> snijworst, mis
<snijworst> ?
<jemark> snijworst, LTS kiezen...
<snijworst> wat is er mis met de versie die ik nu heb? (terwijl ik de vraag tik weet ik t antwoord...)
<jemark> http://mirrors.nl.eu.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases//10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Oer> mogenlijk dat deze loop gefixed is.
<snijworst> ik heb geen lege cds meer, kan een dvd ook?
<trijntje> zo, zijn er nog problemen of hoe zit het?
<Oer> ja, pak dan de dvd iso
<Oer> zonde van de lege ruimte :-D
<Oer> en gemeten wat u tiepte heeft u een rap internet draadje
<jemark> Oer, dat was de DVD :)
<snijworst> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/10.04.2/release/
<snijworst> 4,2gb
<jemark> snijworst, de link die ik gaf was de CD
<jemark> snijworst, zal iets sneller zijn met het downloaden en branden...
<snijworst> hij loopt
<snijworst> kan ik de iso die ik heb niet mounten op een virtuele drive en dan branden op dvd?
<trijntje> snijworst, mounten en branden?
<snijworst> ik ben de dvd versie aan t ophalen. Morgen ga ik verder proberen, nu eerst een grote Irish Coffee. Thanx voor t meedenken
<jemark> snijworst, trusten en geniet van je koffie.
<snijworst_> zo'n vriendin wil toch iedereen; ze had nog een doosje vollege cd's op een plank staan...
<MrChrisDruif> vollege? :P
<hans_> hallo allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hans_ :)
<hans_> hoe krijg ik mij mail over
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je jou mail over?
<hans_> heb ze in windows al over gezet naar thunder en nu<???????
<hans_> outlook mail naar ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> :-/ geen verstand van
<hans_> zijn nu eml bestanden
<trijntje> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-outlook-email-data-to-linux-evolution-mail-client.html
<trijntje> dus het lijkt er op dat je onder windows de sbd-bestanden van thunderbird moet vinden
<Oer> importeren, .eml is een standaard.
<Oer> ow ik lees, dat ge wel speciaal de ImportExport tool nodig heeft, hans_
<Oer> http://support.mozillamessaging.com/nl/kb/Overstappen+naar+Thunderbird+vanaf+Windows-+of+webgebaseerde+e-mailtoepassingen
<Oer> een .xpi, die in je thunderbird toevoegen en herstarten.
<trijntje> hey mensen, ik ben nogsteeds de filmpjes kwijt die ik in firefox kijk. Korte flash filmpjes komen in de Cache van firefox terecht, maar langere filmpjes kan ik niet vinden. Iemand advies?
<Oer> als je de film afsluit, dan leegt de cache normaal
<Oer> uitkijken, en niet wegklikken, dan saven.
<Oer> of een yt downloader gebruiken...
<trijntje> ja, maar ik heb de pagina nog niet afgesloten. Ik snap er niets van, voorheen kon het wel gewoon, maar sinds de laatste flash updaten kan ik die files niet meer vinden :(
<Oer> sinds 10.2
<Oer> ?
<trijntje> even checken, sinds een week ongeveer
<trijntje> ja, 10.2
<Oer> ik zie ze ook niet waar ik ze verwachtte.
<Oer> vreemd ja, trijntje
<trijntje> moet wel iets van flash zijn, ik gebruikte dat vaak :(
<trijntje>  ls -l /proc/$(pidof plugin-container)/fd
<trijntje> daar zie ik wel wat entry's in /tmp, maar die zijn blijkbaar verwijderd
<gerard007> goedenavond iedereen
<eksit> halloo
<gerard007> hi eksit
<eksit> ^^
<gerard007> weet jij of jemark online is hier
<eksit> ziet er naar uit van niet
<gerard007> ok had hem even nodig hier
<gerard007> kan jij mij zeggen hoe ik hier kan zien wie nu online ziojn
<eksit> aan de zijkant van dit chatvenster
<eksit> zie je verschillende namen
<eksit> daar kan je het zien
<gerard007> de namen die ik zie zijn die allemaal online dan
<eksit> jup
<gerard007> ok thanks
<eksit> als je de channel verlaat ga je automatisch weg uit die lijst als het goed is ;P
<Oer> vaak wel.
<gerard007> sorry voordie vragen maar ik zit hier pas weet nog niet a;lles hoe het hier werkt
<eksit> np,np, iedereen was ooit nieuw
<gerard007> ik heb xchat ingesteld is dat ook net zo als hier waar je kan chatten en vragen die je niet weet kan vragen
<Jhinta> yep , goeie avond ieder
<gerard007> avond jhinta
<eksit> hey hey
<gerard007> ik ben er nog hoor
<Jhinta> zo net wakker , beetje koffie er bij . en naar txt kijken
<gerard007> ik had de vekeerde ubutu geinstalleert eksit
<eksit> net wakker?
<eksit> om 11 uur savonds!
<eksit> : P
<Jhinta> yep
<eksit> @gerard : verkeerde ubuntu ?
<gerard007> wat is p wat betekend dat
<eksit> wat? :P
<gerard007> ja in plaats vab desktop had ik netbook geinstalleert
<eksit> ahhh :P
<eksit> nu wel goed?
<Jhinta> ben ziek ( geweest - ben het nog maar goed ) maarja zo weer werken , maar vandaar dat ik net dus waker ben
<eksit> avond diensten? ;p
<Jhinta> jammer dat ze geen 64b van die netbook hebbenm
<gerard007> ja nu de goeie geinstalleert zo als je ziet werk het hier teminste allemaaal goed
<eksit> ^^
<Jhinta> nee , werk gewoon van 8 tot 4.30
<Jhinta> 16.30
<eksit> ah
<gerard007> kan ik de taakbalk ook hier naar de zijkant zetten en zo ja hoe werkt dat dan
<eksit> jup
<eksit> rechtermuisklik op je taakbalk
<eksit> eigenschappen
<gerard007> hoe moet ik dat dan doen
<eksit> dan bij Orientatie
<gerard007> ok
<gerard007> is gelukt
<eksit> oke ^^
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-13
<Kate_> hoi mijn vraag: degene die bij mij ubuntu heeft geiinsatleerd kan die op een afstand (andere land) in mijn laptop komen zonder dat ik ervan op de hoogte ben?
<JapyDooge> ligt er aan wat hij allemaal gedaan heeft
<Kate_> hoi mijn vraag: degene die bij mij ubuntu heeft geiinstaleerd kan die op een afstand (andere land) in mijn laptop komen zonder dat ik ervan op de hoogte ben?  en zo mijn gegevens en wachtwoorden weten?
<JapyDooge> als hij dat wil en daar rekening mee gehouden heeft, is dat zeker mogelijk
<Kate_> shit
<Kate_> mijn windows was gecrasht via ubuntu kon ik alsnog me laptop gebruiken dat heeft hij erop gezet
<JapyDooge> dat is op ieder platform mogelijk, ook windows :) maar alleen indien zo ingesteld natuurlijk
<Kate_> hoe kan ik hierachter komen
<JapyDooge> zelfs op veel mobiele telefoons kun je dat voor elkaar krijgen tegenwoordig
<JapyDooge> lastig Kate_, je zult iemand nodig hebben die op dat gebied expert is en kan kijken wat voor verkeer er over je verbinding gaat
<JapyDooge> dan kan het nog zo zijn dat er geen uitgaande raportage is maar wel remote toegang, dan moet je het maar net zien op het moment dat hij/zij zoiets doet
<Kate_> dankje JapyDooge dat je zo snel reageert
<JapyDooge> np :)
<Kate_> dus beste is ubuntu verwijderen en op nieuw downloaden?
<Kate_> of nieuwe laptop?
<JapyDooge> het eerste zou voldoende moeten zijn :) verwijderen is op zich niet echt nodig, bij een verse installatie heb je de keuze alles te wissen
<JapyDooge> Ubuntu installeren is niet erg moeilijk, eenvoudiger dan Windows zelfs voor de meeste mensen
<Kate_> helaas ik weet niet hoe dat moet ben absoluut niet bekent in dit ict wereld
<JapyDooge> nieuwe laptop lijkt vooralsnog overkill, anders zou er iets hardwarematig aangepast moeten zijn. alhoewel het in theorie mogelijk is rare zaken via de hardware te doen is een dergelijke actie zodanig geavanceerd dat dit in de praktijk nooit gevonden is, alleen wat concepten
<Kate_> hoe kan ik verversen zoals jij dat aangeeft ...
<JapyDooge> valt mee Kate_  :-)  download op de website van Ubuntu de installatie cd (het is een .iso bestand). Deze bestanden kunnen met vrijwel alle software voor het branden van cd's op een cd worden gezet. Daarna het systeem opstarten terwijl de CD/DVD in de drive zit en de installatie volgen
<JapyDooge> nadeel is dus dat je je huidige data kwijt bent
<JapyDooge> dus wat je wilt bewaren goed backuppen :)
<JapyDooge> tijdens de installatie krijg je in het Nederlands duidelijke vragen wat je wil, op het moment dat je de schijf moet kiezen waar je wilt installeren kun ie iets kiezen in de trant van 'alle data wissen en opnieuw indelen'
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk kun je het ook voor een paar tientjes bij een computerzaak laten doen
<Kate_> wordt lastig met harde schijf is vol en heb geen andere zo bij de hand dus alles eerst safen (kan dit ook op usb stick van 4 gb )
<JapyDooge> dat kan op een usb stick ja, of 4gb voldoende is hangt er uiteraard vanaf hoeveel er op staat :-)
<JapyDooge> of een externe harde schijf aanschaffen
<Kate_> voornamelijk fotos/filmpjes die ik wil bewaren
<JapyDooge> die kunnen flink groot zijn ja
<Kate_> :)
<JapyDooge> foto's gaat vaak nog wel maar video kan flink oplopen
<JapyDooge> sowieso kan het geen kwaad een backup te hebben op een externe schijf :)
<JapyDooge> als je je laptop laat vallen kun je alles kwijt zijn
<JapyDooge> of gewoon 'zomaar' als de schijf crasht door ouderdom
<Kate_> klopt in ieder geval super bedankt je heb me erg geholpen ik ga kijken in me vriendenkring of iemand dit kan doen (die ik vertrouw)
<JapyDooge> geen probleem :) veel succes
<Kate_> ja externe schijf wil ik al een tijdje aanschaffen moet ik maar eens snel doen
<JapyDooge> hehe ja een backup hebben (dus niet alleen op externe maar echt op externe + laptop bijvoorbeeld) is wel aangeraden
<Kate_> uitstellen is straks janken
<Kate_> ben ik bang
<JapyDooge> met alle digitale data kun je bijna niet meer zonder
<JapyDooge> idd
<JapyDooge> zo raakte ik m'n trouwfoto's kwijt lol
<JapyDooge> en die stonden nog wel op 2 plaatsen
<Kate_> idd er moet gewoon een vrouw vriendelijke pc programma komen
<JapyDooge> een externe disk die het niet meer bleek te doen toen m'n server gecrasht was... zucht :P
<JapyDooge> haha
<Kate_> wordt maar verwacht dat we alles weten
<Kate_> pff
<JapyDooge> lol
<Kate_> idd heb zo zelfde probleem met me vorige laptop gehad alles deed het behalve me scherm bleef zwart
<JapyDooge> hm da's lastig
<Kate_> zoek dan maar je bestanden op heeft drie collegas op werk zijn bezig geweest
<JapyDooge> meestal wil je toch wat zien lol
<Kate_> fotos van me zoontje
<JapyDooge> ai
<Kate_> grootste deel gevonden gelukkig
<Kate_> maarja nu moet ik snel doen weet niet of ik 2de x zoveel geluk zal hebben
<JapyDooge> ja dat zijn vervelende dingen
<JapyDooge> herkenbaar hoor
<JapyDooge> zelfs als IT'er ben ik er lui mee
<Kate_> hahahah
<Kate_> ooh als ik zoveel kennis had
<JapyDooge> mja bij een ander regel ik dat soort dingen altijd
<JapyDooge> maar bij mezelf.. :P pfft
<Kate_> ik ben al blij dat ik bepaalde dingen kan en helemaal happy als het zonder hulp gaat
<Kate_> maar dit snap ik niet ik weet bijna zeker dat degene in me gegevns zit
<JapyDooge> denk ook na over email en dergelijke :) dingen die niet direct op je eigen pc staan
<JapyDooge> en ook zaken als je 'geheime vraag' bij wachtwoord vergeten, enz
<Kate_> daar let ik principe erg op log vaak alleen op me eigen laptop en met een smartphone heb je ook je emails dus daar kan niet snel iemand bij
<JapyDooge> ahh idd
<JapyDooge> maarja
<JapyDooge> als je laptop een keylogger heeft dan worden die wachtwoorden mogelijk gewoon uitgelezen
<Kate_> maar tegenwoordige zoveel inlogcode en wachtwoorden wordt er gek van en om de haverklap moeten veranderen hou ik niet bij
<JapyDooge> dan is het kinderspel voor iemand met de kennis om daar rond te snuffelen :)
<JapyDooge> ja idd
<Kate_> dus ???
<JapyDooge> daar komt in de toekomst nog wel een oplossing voor
<Kate_> ik hoop het
<JapyDooge> steeds meer diensten gaan gebruik maken van OpenID, maar is ook een risico
<JapyDooge> 1 gebruikersnaam/wachtwoord voor zo'n beetje alles
<Kate_> zit me niet lekker alles kunnen ze weten en achter komen
<JapyDooge> je ziet het vooral op weblogs enzo al, dat je daar kan inloggen met bijv. je google/twitter/facebook account om een reactie te plaatsen
<JapyDooge> jeps
<Kate_> wil niet aan meedoen maar moet ik moet email hebben en via internet papier zaken regelen anders draai je niet mee in de maatschappij
<Kate_> wordt automatisch verwacht
<JapyDooge> idd
<Gestas> als het een simpel ssh toegang is, of als er gebruik wordt gemaakt van gangbare remote desktop / remote commandline programma's
<JapyDooge> en eigenlijk zijn veel online diensten helemaal niet klaar er voor
<Gestas> kijk dan eens in /var/log/auth.log
<JapyDooge> dat zie je wel met alle 'hacks' die de laatste tijd in het nieuws zijn
<Kate_> zelfs school kinderen moet powerpoint presentaties doen ipv spreekbeurt
<Gestas> daar staat iedereen in die inlogd op jouw pc
<Kate_> var/log/auth.log wat is dit ??
<JapyDooge> ik ga weer even verder :) mogelijk kan Gestas je inderdaad wat verder helpen om te kijken of dit inderdaad het geval is - alhoewel logs altijd te bewerken/omzeilen zijn als diegene er diep genoeg in zit
<Gestas> Dat is de logfile waarin alle users / programma's staan die in zijn gelogd op jouw box
<Kate_> en hoe vind ik dit bedoel waar moet ik kijken sorru ben echt een amateur
<JapyDooge> veel succes Kate_ :)
<JapyDooge> en geeft niks, je leert vanzelf ;)
<Gestas> Ja idd, het gaat dan duidelijk om gangbare programma's om van afstand verbinding te maken. Als er echt kwaad is bedoeld, dan zijn logs allicht omzeild
<Kate_> erg bedankt :)
<Gestas> Noob zijn is niet erg
<JapyDooge> np :) succes!
<Gestas> maar als je gedit opent
<Gestas> dan ga je in het jouw file menu (of bestand) en open je de file: /var/log/auth.log
<Kate_> kan ik dit nu doen terwijl ik met je chat?
<Gestas> ja natuurlijk
<Kate_> als je tijd heb om ff stap voor stap te zeggen?
<Gestas> ok
<Kate_> thanx
<Gestas> Ubuntu met unity?
<Gestas> Stap 1 is Open het programma "gedit"
<Kate_> sorry ik loop helemaal vast
<Gestas> Laat  even weten of dat lukt.
<Kate_> zat in bestand maar nergens log etc
<Gestas> Het lukt wel op het programma gedit te openen?
<Kate_> gedit ? waar in software of ubuntu one
<Gestas> bij software, staat als het goed is bij jouw menu
<Gestas> Is een text editor
<Gestas> bij iedereen standaard geinstalleerd
<Kate_> heb software open probeer chat en software pag naast elkaar vandara traag
<Gestas> maakt niet uit
<Gestas> Heb je welleens iets op de commandline getypt? (of ga ik dan te ver?) :P
<Gestas> Want heb eventueel een command voo je waarmee je het in een keer kan checken.
<Kate_> beetje wel maar kan proberen ...:)
<Kate_> heb geen gedit zie ik
<JapyDooge> gedit heet anders denk ik
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk iets van 'teksteditor' ofzo
<Gestas> Nice, dankjewel
<Kate_> check nogmaals wacht
<Gestas> (Ik heb het in engels en op xfce.)
<Kate_> heb standaar ubunut programas die geinstalleerd zijn daar in staat het de volgende
<Kate_> geluid video internet kantoor ontwikkelingen grafisch  spelletjes thema en aanpassingen etc
<Kate_> zie nergenj text of ietd dergelijks
<JapyDooge> ik denk onder kantoor :)
<Kate_> ók
<Kate_> yep tekstverwerker onder kantoor
<Gestas> Bij mij staat het bij Accesoiries = Engels
<Gestas> ok mooi
<Kate_> tja denk niet kantoor toch want texktverwerker is volgensm mij niet de juiste ?
<Gestas> Dan kunnen we naar stap 2 ^_^
<Kate_> of heb ik niet goed gelezen nu gestas?
<Gestas> Jawel, hat maakt namelijk niet uit welke textverwerker
<Kate_> check accesoire
<Gestas> als je maar een txt verwerken hebt
<Kate_> ok dan heb ik die nu open
<Gestas> mooi
<Gestas> Stap 2 is dan het openen van een bestand
<Gestas> Daarvoor klik je op "Bestand" >> "Openen"
<Gestas> (of ctrl+ O)
<Gestas> Let me know als je klaar bent voor stap 3
<Kate_> teksteditor is dat de juiste
<Gestas> ja,
<Kate_> want dan heb je gelijk bij mij staat ie onder hulpmiddelen want bij kantoor krijg ik bestand niet geopend
<Gestas> ok, goed werk
<Kate_> :)
<Gestas> Dan kan je nu de logfile openen
<Gestas> om te kijken wie er allemaal rondneust op jouw pc
<Kate_> gestas sorry maar ik begin nu echt beetje gek te worden .... bestand gaat niet open bij mij heb keuze tussen verwijdern eerder geiinstaleerde aankopen herinstalern of sluiten of computer synchroniseren ???
<Kate_> ik zit wel juist want zie dat ik in gedit zit
<Kate_> alleen die is niet aangevinkt?
<JapyDooge> hm ik vermoed dat je gedit in de software store hebt gevonden :)
<JapyDooge> niet in je geinstalleerde software :)
<JapyDooge> maar dan kun je hem daar waarschijnlijk ook installeren
<Kate_> a set of gedit plugins of devoleprs dit heb ik nu aangevinkt
<JapyDooge> oh da's niet helemaal de juiste :)
<JapyDooge> je zit in je software center waarschijnlijk :)
<Kate_> oepssss sorry guyss
<JapyDooge> haha
<Kate_> ben nu echt een vrouw snappppp t niettt meerrrr
<Kate_> pffff
<Gestas> haha
<Gestas> Geeft niet erg
<Kate_> weln erg ben blij dta jullie me niet zien
<JapyDooge> ja jammer eigenlijk :P
<khildin> en maar zeggen dat vrouwen kunnen multi-tasken.... zodra er ook maar IETS verkeerd gaat..... MAJOR PANIC.. :P
<Kate_> gestas schuld ;)
<Gestas> sry
<Gestas> Maar ik d8 we checken ff een logfiletje
<JapyDooge> haha
<Gestas> We komen er wel
<JapyDooge> ach je hebt niet zo snel iets gesloopt gelukkig
<Kate_> kan ik ook maar geef ook gewoon toe als ik iets niet kan ...sommige dingen zijn nu niet eenmaal voor vrouwen simpel b=mij zul je daarover niet horen zoals autoband verwissel ook typisch mannenwerk
<Gestas> Je hebt gelijk. Logfiles checken is ook meer iets voor een ietwat gevorderde gebruiker.
<Kate_> khildin kom op met je kennis behalve dan over vrouwen
<Kate_> hahahah thanx gestas
<khildin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsy8tg6IgOs
<khildin> :P
<Kate_> je moest eens weten
<Gestas> Stel we vinden iets in jouw logfile dan moet er denk ik toch iemand naar kijken / of iets worden geinstalleerd om mensen buiten te houden
<Kate_> tja dan moet ik weer een man vertrouwen ??
<JapyDooge> lol
<Kate_> dus me collgeas van IT lief aankijken
<JapyDooge> en als je niks vind weet je nog niet zeker of er niks is
<JapyDooge> :)
<Gestas> ja, die kan dan weer wat installeren om van afstand te kijen idd
<Kate_> oh mygod
<Kate_> ga wel een nieuwe laptop halen :))))
<JapyDooge> we hebben hier af en toe ook dames rondlopen
<JapyDooge> haha da's ook een optie
<JapyDooge> als ik zo hoor hoe traag 'ie soms is is dat sowieso geen slechte keuze :)
<Gestas> Maar het gaat om vertrouwen in ICT. Als je de laptop niet kan vertrouwen. Dan kan je hem beter niet gebruiken voor prive dingen.
<khildin> mjah... vrowuenoplossing: de asbak is vol... dus doe maar een nieuwe auto... *zucht*... ;D
<Gestas> BTW hoe kom je zo makkelijk dan op Freenode / IRC chat? Dat is toch vergelijkbaar met een logfile bekijken
<Gestas> Ik zou dan eerder opnieuw installeren. En geen nieuwe kopen
<Gestas> Dat zou heel ergzonde zijn
<Kate_> kijk gestas en Japy en khildin
<Kate_> ik ben een vrouw
<Kate_> kan heus wel wat
<Kate_> denk eerst simpel zoals een man
<Kate_> dan komt het technische gedeelte
<Kate_> tja dan lukt mijn mannelijke denkwijze niet meer
<JapyDooge> lol
<Gestas> Dan kan je misschien beter bedenken of het mogelijk / reeel is dat er iets kwaadaardigs op jouw pc is geinstalleerd
<Gestas> en aan de hand daarvan beslissen wat je ermee wil
<Gestas> ipv over IRC proberen het te fixen. Allicht iemand in je omgeving die handig is met cumputers
<Kate_> ik weet bijna zeker nu van jullie dat degene gewoon in mijn pc kan ..dus moet dit gewoon oplossen ik ga dat gedit gebeuren goed bekijken en degene die er veel verstand van heeft ernaar kijken ...wilde gewoon eerst kijken of ik t zelf kom oplossen
<Kate_> maar iig onwijs bedankt voor jullie info dit was de 1ste x dat ik via een chat info opvraag
<JapyDooge> haha
<JapyDooge> ook de laatste? :P
<khildin> Maar wat is nu eigenlijk je probleem Kate_ ? Ben je bang voor 'meekijkers' op je pc? Om zeker te zijn is er dan maar 1 oplossing: herinstallatie van je besturingssysteem.
<Kate_> momentje
<khildin> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<khildin> daar is alles wat je moet weten
<Gestas> Idd, dan is herinstallatie een goeie.
<khildin> Let wel: ik heb het over 100% zeker zijn dat er geen spyware/achterdeurtjes zijn. Wellicht valt het ook te 'fixen' zonder herinstallatie, maar dan moet je wel weten wat er loos is...
<Gestas> Ik ben het eens met khildin.
<Gestas> als je em niet 100% kan vertrouwen
<Gestas> denk dan aan herinstallatie
<trijntje> Kate_: waarom denk je dat diegene op afstand toegang heeft?
<Kate_> is me ex
<Kate_> vandaar
<Kate_> heren
<Gestas> Dat is minder.
<Gestas> Herinstallatie is een goede optie.
<Kate_> ok
<Kate_> kan ik dat zelf doen
<Gestas> Ik denk dat je een eind komt
<Kate_> kijk zo even naar de link
<Gestas> Ubuntu CD er in. En als je de stappen op het scherm volgt ben je binnen 30 min ongeveer klaar
<Gestas> schone install
<Kate_> ben aan telf  ...:)) multitasken
<JapyDooge> alleen de backup niet vergeten ;)
<Kate_> hahahah oke sorry daar komt ie heb geen ubuntu cd .... me ex heeft dat via een usb stick gedaan
<Gestas> Natuurlijk, de backup niet vergeten. Maar las hierboven dat het een redelijke schone install was.
<Gestas> Nice
<trijntje> Kate_: pas maar op met opnieuw installeren, als je het fout doet ben je alles kwijt
<Gestas> En er stond ook windows o, maar die werkt niet meer?
<trijntje> dus niet zoals eerder gezegd 'alles wissen en opnieuw installeren' kiezen
<Kate_> ga eerst harde externe schijf aanschaffen dan pas herinstellen
 * khildin mompelt iets van...dit gaat niet goedkomen..... 
 * khildin rent
<Kate_> trijntje snapt de taal :)
<Kate_> komt goed khildin
<khildin> ;)... succes
<trijntje> Kate_: waarom denk je dat iemand toegang tot je computer heeft?
<Kate_> ǵa jij maar naar Guido Weijers kijken :)))
<Kate_> is me ex vandaar
<Gestas> Ja succes.
<khildin> het is in ieder geval een goede leerschool... (zet je docs even op die externe schijf of op een usb stick.. :P )
<trijntje> Kate_: is dat de enige reden? Dan had je hem nooit toegang tot je pc moeten geven
<Kate_> en ik merk aan bepaalde dingen dat hij moet zijn vandaar dat ik nu hier chat wilde weten of dus iemand in mij pc kon
<JapyDooge> trijntje: hij heeft de Ubuntu installatie gedaan
<trijntje> Kate_: wat zijn die 'bepaalde dingen'?
<Kate_> ja hij heeft ubuntu geinstaleerd
<Kate_> bepaalde gegevens die ik niet te zien krijg me wachtwoord die ineesn niet doet
<Kate_> etc
<trijntje> Kate_: watvoor gegevens?
<Kate_> is dat relevant?
<Kate_> voor nu?
<trijntje> als je wachtwoord het ineens niet doet heb je het verkeerd getypt
<Kate_> dat snap ik ook wel :)
<trijntje> nouja, watvoor *soort* gegevens, documenten, afbeeldingen oid?
<JapyDooge> meer alsin privegegevens trijntje :) zie ook de discussie hiervoor
<trijntje> JapyDooge: ik heb de discussie hierboven snel gelezen, maar ik ben niet echt iets tegengekomen
<JapyDooge> ah :) dan was het mijn instinct :P
<Kate_> pcies ...maar ik weet voor nu voldoende allemaal erg bedankt dit was erg leerzaam voor mij
<trijntje> Kate_: ik geloof niet dat iemand toegang tot jouw pc heeft
<Kate_> oja en waarom niet?
<Kate_> trijntje?
<trijntje> uit de discussie hierboven blijkt dat je niet heel ervaren met computers bent. Daar is niets mis mee, maar daarom denk ik niet dat je het zou herkennen als iemand op afstand je computer overneemt
<trijntje> zeker als diegene niet heel stom gaat doen (zoals je wachtwoord veranderen) kom je er echt niet zo snel achter
<Kate_> hmmm denk dat ik toch wel aardig genoeg weet wanneer iets niet klopt daarvoor hoef je geen ITer te zijn en aangezien ik mij ex ken en hij behoorlijk veel verstand heeft van computers en toen geen ex nu wel
<trijntje> Kate_: maar het is bijvoorbeeld nogsteeds niet gelukt om dat logbestand te openen
<Kate_> ik kan niet op add comand  werken ..vooral niet als er mensen wachten !  en heb mijn antwoord op me vraag de rest los ik op mijn manier op
<Kate_> dus herinstalleren etc ga ik regelen via iemand die dat kan .....want anders geheid dat ik bestanden wis :)
<trijntje> mijn punt is gewoon dat je niet iets verteld hebt waaruit blijkt dat iemand toegang tot jouw computer heeft (gehad). Dat de pc soms rare dingen doet is geen reden
<Kate_> gaat om prive dingen
<Kate_> zoals Japy al zei ;)
<trijntje> het hoeft niet met naam en toenaam natuurlijk
<Kate_> nee klopt
<Kate_> emails die onderschept worden bv
<Kate_> oftewel gewist voordat ik heb kunnen lezen
<JapyDooge> Kate_: daarom ook :) denk ook aan wachtwoorden voor webmail
<trijntje> hoe lees je je e-mail?
<JapyDooge> die zijn veel eenvoudiger, daar is niet eens toegang tot het systeem nodig :)
<Kate_> had alle wachtwoorden gewijzigd
<JapyDooge> dan is het best mogelijk dat je systeem (zeker daar het door hem is geinstalleerd) is voorzien van een keylogger of iets dergelijks
<JapyDooge> het hoeft nog niet eens toegang tot het systeem zelf te betekenen
<JapyDooge> een beetje keylogger stuurt alle ingevoerde toetsaanslagen automatisch eens per dag door bijv.
<Kate_> hij jeeft erg veel verstand kan zo voor hacker doorgaan dus vandaar dat ik  dit vermoeden heb .....dara dacht ik ook aan maar mijn kennis gata not zover om dat uittezoeken
<Kate_> zo ik kan nu ook niet meer typen
<Kate_> snap je t nog
<trijntje> maar hoe zou je merken dat er een key-logger aanwezig is?
<Kate_> ?
<Kate_> hoe ?
<trijntje> volgens mij merk je dat niet, dat is juist het punt
<Kate_> ik ga eruit bedankt moet me kind van school halen
<khildin> me too.... andere school schat ik.. ;)
<JapyDooge> trijntje: hooguit aan dat iemand dingen weet die hij/zij niet zou moeten weten :) ze merkte voor zover ik weet ook niet direct iets aan het systeem
<dnl> goedemiddag mensen
<dnl> kan iemand mij helpen?
<trijntje> vast wel, wat is het probleem?
<dnl> ik wil tor netwerk installeren zodat ik op piratbay kan
<dnl> Maar overal vind ik slechte handleidingen
<dnl> dus weet iemand een goede handleiding hoe ik tor installeer
<dnl> ik heb ubuntu 10.11
<dnl> 11.10 sorry
<dnl> niemand die me een oplossing kan geven?
<JapyDooge> dnl: je kan ook anonymouse.eu gebruiken
<JapyDooge> veel sneller :)
<trijntje> dnl: gewoon de handleiding op torproject.org volgen
<trijntje> dnl: ik moet nu gaan, dus ik kan je verder niet helpen voorlopig
<dnl> ok doei
<trijntje> op irc moet je altijd geduldt hebben, niet iedereen zit constant dit kanaal in de gate te houden ;) Dus stel je vraag en wacht rustig n half uur tot een uur, er komt bijna latijd wel iemand langs die je kan helpen
<dnl> ok
<Oer> deze handleiding moet werken >>> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Oer> voor piratebay specifieke vragen, kan/wil/ga ik je niet helpen :-)
<dnl> nee hoe piratebay werkt weet ik. maar zit bij xs4all en die blokken piratebay
<OerHeks> hoi hansw
<hansw> hoi OerHeks
<Jeeves_> hoi allemaal
<OerHeks> ha Jeeves_
<Jeeves_> Nog met hyperdesktop gespeeld OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> laatste dagen niet, eerlijk gezegd
<OerHeks> ik was nu bezig met pannekoeken bakken, en http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/remix
<OerHeks> ik vroeg me af, wie gaat dit in NL ondersteunen, en hoe kom je bij dat clupje ?
<hansw> wat is hyperdesktop? De openvmware view client doet het overigens prima
<OerHeks> dat lees ik ook, vmware betere 3d ondersteuning
<Cees> hier is toch ondersteuning voor ubuntu-remix in NL ;)
<OerHeks> Cees ik weet daar niets van, daarom mijn vraag.
<OerHeks> het lijkt me een gewone 11.10, overigens.
<hansw> OerHeks, het is gewoon in een venster te draaien hoor, lekker om op de achtergrond nog even wat anders in de gaten te houden
<hansw> (mits je scherm groot genoeg is natuurlijk)
<Cees> op de remix-pagina lees ik dat registratie verplicht is?
<OerHeks> ja, klopt
<OerHeks> je krijgt dan een lief mailtje, met wat info
<Cees> dat maakt het wel een bijzondere remix
<OerHeks> maar mijn vraag is eigenlijk, ik wil die dollars ook wel verdienen :P
<Cees> ook hier pas support na registatie instellen ofzo?
<Jeeves_> hansw: Hyperdesktop is handig (ik, of eigenlijk Tuxis, bied het aan) , maar ik bedacht me dat het eigenlijk OT is
<Jeeves_> Maar zie https://www.hyperdesktop.nl/ :)
<OerHeks> Cees, de trial is natuurlijk grijs gebied, wat doen we daarmee ?
<hansw> ik vraag me af waarom ik het zou willen
<Jeeves_> Die Remix?
<hansw> maar ben niet echt representief voor de doelgroep gok ik
<Jeeves_> Zoals ik het zie is het een uitgeklede versie?
<OerHeks> business desktop ja
<Jeeves_> Ik zou niet weten waarom je daarvoor zou betalen
<Jeeves_> je kunt toch prima zelf een seed-file bouwen?
<OerHeks> zelfde antwoord denk ik, als voor andere OS-en geld: tijd kost geld.
<OerHeks> prof support is belangrijk, ook al is de gebruiker goed op de hoogte.
<Cees> zie al een torrent op tpb, hoezo registeren...
<Cees> of dat een gewenste ontwikkeling is?
<Cees> (ik bedoel tpb torrents, niet de remix zelf)
<hansw> Jeeves_, ik ken Tuxis niet maar is het al getest door een stel mensen die kennis van zaken hebben?
<Jeeves_> hansw: Hyperdesktop?
<Jeeves_> Het draait op de uni van munchen, geloof ik.
<Jeeves_> Voor 20000 man, ofzo
<hansw> Jeeves_, dat zegt nog niet zoveel
<Jeeves_> Hyperdesktop is eigenlijk hosted groupoffice
<Jeeves_> hansw: Maar voel je vrij om het te testen, het kost niets :)
<hansw> Jeeves_, is daar een speciaal account voor? :-)
<Jeeves_> Ja, hansw heet het :)
<hansw> haha
<hansw> Jeeves_, ik test niet graag op systemen die ook productie draaien
<Jeeves_> waar ben je bang voor dan?
<hansw> ik ben nergens bang voor, maar ik kan vaak rare dingen vinden en als het onderliggende platform dan onderuit gaat heb je een probleem
<Jeeves_> Dan heb ik een probleem, en dan moet ik dat fixen :)
<hansw> Jeeves_, je weet het zeker?
<Jeeves_> Ja hoor
<Jeeves_> Liever dat jij dat doet dan iemand die wat slechts in de zin heeft
<hansw> Jeeves_, ik ga geen buitenlands nummer opgeven, is een mobiel nummer verplicht?
<hansw> ja dus
<hansw> Jeeves_, maak maar een test account aan, dan wil ik morgenavond wel even testen
<Jeeves_> https://www.hyperdesktop.nl/registreer-nu/
<hansw> Jeeves_, ^^^ ik zit niet in Nederland, wel een .nl 06, ga geen dure smsjes ontvangen voor dit soort dingen
<Jeeves_> Kost jou dat geld?
<hansw> ja, zodra het de grens overgaat betaal ik het merendeel
<Jeeves_> Raar abonnement heb je dan :)
<hansw> dat is bij iedereen zo hoor
<Jeeves_> Nee hoor. smsjes ontvangen kost mij niets
<Jeeves_> Gebeld worden, dat kost geld. smsjes ontvangen kost mij niets.
<hansw> Jeeves_, vandaar mij hoge rekeningen 3 jaar geleden :-)
<hansw> sms ontvangen in het buitenland koste 3 jaar geleden nog altijd geld
<Jeeves_> hansw: Volgens mij toen ook al niet
<Jeeves_> maar toen lette ik er niet op, toen betaalde ik de rekeningen niet :)
<hansw> kijk, dat is een verklaring :-)
<hansw> maar als je een test account kunt aanmaken wil ik wel testen hoor. Stuur de gegevens maar naar hans.wolters.nlo@gmail . com
<OerHeks> oef, dit word gelogd !
<hansw> als je op dat adres gaat zoeken weet je wel ongeveer wie ik ben
<hansw> OerHeks, vandaar de spaties :-)
<hansw> ik zit niet zo met spam, daar heb ik andere oplossingen voor
<OerHeks> spam is wel fijn, je weet dat je emailbox werkt.
<OerHeks> oeps, verklap het geheim van google
<hansw> mijn mailbox mag 7GB+ opslaan, dus ik kan wel een nachtje vooruit
<Jeeves_> Ja, die spaties helpen echt ...
<hansw> je kunt je afvragen wat erger is, je email adres hier posten of je mobiele nummer posten op een site :-)
<JanC> hansw: sinds enige tijd zijn SMS'en binnen de EU gewoon aan nationaal tarief
<hansw> JanC, sinds wanneer dan?
<JanC> (EU-richtlijn)
<JanC> vorig jaar ergens, dacht ik
<JanC> of anders 2010
<hansw> hmm, handig om te weten
<JanC> zeker niet langer
<hansw> naja, maak morgen wel een account aan, als je mag hacken op een productie systeem zoals jeeves beloofd is dat wel leuk (Jeeves, kun je dat nog wel even aanvragen op het adres dat ik eerder poste? graag met een adres waar ik dat kan verifyeren
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-14
<khildin> vraagje: ik heb ubuntu 11.10 met unity op mijn laptop. Mijn eigen account hoor ik geen login geluid. Bij andere accounts wordt die wel afgespeeld. Als ik rechtboven op de menuknop klik en vervolgens 'opstarttoepassingen' staat 'Gnome startup sound' aangevinkt... enig idee hoe ik m'n opstart geluid terugkrijg in mijn profiel? Geluid werktverder wel normaal...
<warddr> khildin, klik eens op je luidsprekericoon, en kies voor Geluidsinstellingen. Daar in het tab geluidseffecten, waarschuwingsgeluiden kan je eens zien dat dat niet gedempt is
<khildin> warddr nee, die is niet gedempt
<warddr> Dan zou ik het niet direct weten
<khildin> ik ook niet... vandaar dat ik het hier drop... ;)
<khildin> het gekke is... dat bij andere accounts er wel een opstart geluid wordt afgespeeld
<khildin> JapyDooge misschien dat jij dit weet?.... vraagje: ik heb ubuntu 11.10 met unity op mijn laptop. Mijn eigen account hoor ik geen login geluid. Bij andere accounts wordt die wel afgespeeld. Als ik rechtboven op de menuknop klik en vervolgens 'opstarttoepassingen' staat 'Gnome startup sound' aangevinkt... enig idee hoe ik m'n opstart geluid terugkrijg in mijn profiel? Geluid werkt verder wel normaal...
<khildin> en waarschuwingsgeluiden zijn niet gedempt...
<JapyDooge> hmm dat zou ik niet durven zeggen :) misschien dat iemand anders hier het weet
<JapyDooge> ik doe niks met unity :)
<Eric_> Wie heeft ervaring met crash en kan mij helpen met fsck crash?
<Eric_> OS Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy bij routine check dve sda's crasht met ctrl D word terug gegaan naar root om op te starten
<Jeeves_> http://dev.horde.org/h/jonah/stories/view.php?channel_id=1&id=155
<brazilian> hi
<brazilian> everyone
<exalt> ik stel mn vraag wel even opnieuw...
<exalt> hello, ik heb ubuntu server op mn netbook naast windows7 geinstalleert maar ik krijg geen grub en hij laad automatisch win7, hoe kan ik mn server nu starten ?
<spekje> grub was toch handmatig in installeren?
<spekje> Ik heb het vaak gehad maar weet niet meer wat mijn fix was :/
<exalt> Op een of andere manier is de grub op de memorycard gekomen :S
<trijntje> exalt: live cd er in, en dan sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<exalt> fixed thanx trijntje
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<exalt> hoe kan ik via ssh een bestand van de host naar de client kopieren ?
<timo^> CTRL+C en daarna CTRL+V
<exalt> timo^: niet tekst, een bestand
<misnix> scp
<CasW> Openen in een teksteditor, CTRL+A en daarna CTRL+C en dan in de client een bestand maken in een teksteditor; CTRL+V en daarna CTRL+S
<CasW> ;)
<misnix> en binar? ;-D
<misnix> +y
<viezerd> client en server is allebei linux ?
<CasW> misnix: Precies hetzelfde ;)
<misnix> veel geluk daarmee ;-p
<viezerd> jah, er zijn efficientere methoden ;)
<koan> exalt: op de client het volgende commando in een terminal uitvoeren om het bestand naar je huidige directory te kopiëren: scp gebruikersnaam@host:padnaarbestand .
<AgamemnonZ> Hoi! Werkt de volgende livestream bij jullie wel? http://nos.nl/sport/voetbal/champions-league/livestream/wmv/
<AgamemnonZ> Ik krijg geen beeld op 11.10 64bit firefox
<OerHeks> ik ook niet, ook niet in vlc
<AgamemnonZ> ik krijg het nu wel weer aan de praat in vlc
<Idroy> AgamemnonZ, bij mij doet ie het wel, in Ubuntu 12.04 64bit en firefox.
<AgamemnonZ> Daarvoor heb je de url nodig uit dit stukje: <param name="URL" value="http://content.nos.nl/livestream/1329251482/....
<AgamemnonZ> in je eigen source
<OerHeks> ah mooi
<AgamemnonZ> Idroy: enig idee waarom het niet in firefox werkt bij mij?
<OerHeks> lekker kijken dan, het staat 0-1
<AgamemnonZ> heh; de eerste paar minuten ging het ook goed zo, maar opeens werkte mijn methode de rest van de 1e helft niet meer
<Idroy> AgamemnonZ, geen idee, ik heb volgens mij een development versie van Firefox (11.0), misschien komt het daardoor
<AgamemnonZ> en nu dus opeens weer wel :S
<AgamemnonZ> ic
<OerHeks> koude kabel ?
<Idroy> OerHeks, ghehe, kan ook een verklaring zijn :P
<AgamemnonZ> lol?
<AgamemnonZ> Idroy: welke player speelt die video eigenlij af bij jou? Totem?
<Idroy> AgamemnonZ, nee, gewoon de player in de browser
<Idroy> dus flash
<Idroy> neem ik aan
<AgamemnonZ> als het goed is moet het wmv zijn (of silverlight) volgens mij biedt NOS geen flash aan voor deze stream
<Idroy> oh dan is het wmx
<Idroy> wmv*
<Idroy> dat staat ook in de url in ieder geval
<ricckjx> als ik ubuntu heb geinstall dan vraag die op nieuwe opstarten oke dat heb ik gedaan en dan start die op en dan staat er '' er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd. gelieve dit te herstellen vanuit het schijfindelingsmenu
<ricckjx> ik weet niet presies het dat werk
<OerHeks> hen je handmatig patities aangemaakt ?
<OerHeks> hen-heb
<ricckjx> en wat is dat?
<OerHeks> handmatig partities aangemaakt in de setup, of alles automatisch laten indelen ?
<ricckjx> voelens mij automatisch indelen
<ricckjx> volgens*
<OerHeks> is het een IDE of Sata hdd ?
<ricckjx> ?
<ricckjx> wat is dat presies?
<OerHeks> dat is je type harddisk
<ricckjx> ik had het via een usb gedaan
<OerHeks> goed, maar waar word het op weggeschreven ?
<ricckjx> dat ik naar de schijfindelingsmenu moet gaan? als ik ubuntu opgestart heb
<ricckjx> was die de rest aan het install en toen stond dat er
<OerHeks> ik heb het over hardware, je hdd in je computer
<ricckjx> in welke stastion?
<OerHeks> is het een IDE of Sata hdd ?
<ricckjx> sata hdd
<OerHeks> oke, ga in de bios, en controleer of je sata controller op AHCI staat, en niet op IDE. als die op IDE mode staat, omzetten naar AHCI en dan zal booten wel gaan hoop ik, zonder herinstalleren.
<ricckjx> bios moet je tog komen voor dat je pc aan gaat?
<ricckjx> (net dat je hem aan zet )
<OerHeks> ja, met DEL, F2 of Esc, ligt aan de machine
<ricckjx> ik druk de toets in die ik in moet drukken en dat lukt niet hij gaat dan gewoon door
<Jeeves__> Kan ook f10 of f8 zijn
<ricckjx> bij mij is het f12 staat der
<ricckjx> heb hem
<ricckjx> hij stond op raid class
<ricckjx> en kan kiezen tussen IDE legacy en IDE-AHCI class
<OerHeks> oke, en je weet zeker dat je geen raid gebruikt ?
<OerHeks> (dat zijn meerdere hdd's die samen werken)
<ricckjx> daar stondt die op
<ricckjx> hij stond op raid class
<OerHeks> kies AHCI
<OerHeks> nu maar hopen dat die raid geen invloed had ... maar ik ben bang van wel.
<ricckjx> is dat erg dan?
<OerHeks> Jeeves__, of zou hij toch die raid aan de praat kunnen krijgen ?
<OerHeks> raid0 neem ik aan
<Jeeves__> ehm
<Jeeves__> raid
<Jeeves__> bios?
<Jeeves__> das softraid
<OerHeks> jups, of die F12 is de raidbios
<Jeeves__> meestal garantie voor stukkigheid
 * JanC merkt op dat een SATA HDD gewoon een type IDE HDD is ;)
<OerHeks> installeren in ide mode gaat niet booten, JanC, je kan dit wel omzetten, zoals jij me zelf op gewezen hebt.
<Jeeves__> Dat ligt denk ik aan het formaat disk
<OerHeks> maar zet hem eens op AHCI, en zie of hij wel boot ?
<Jeeves__> mijn bios wilde 3TB disken niet goed laten zien als ik IDE mode aan had staan
<Jeeves__> ahci werkte dan weer wel
<JanC> dat geloof ik best, maar de meeste BIOS'en zijn dan ook extreem buggy...   :P
<ricckjx> hij staat daar nu op en dan? opnieuw opstarten?
<Jeeves_> Pcies
<OerHeks> opslaan, en reboot
<OerHeks> ha sense :-)
<ricckjx> er is geen basisbestandssysteem egdefinieerd. gelieve dit te herstellen vanuit het schijfindelingsmenu
<ricckjx> staat er
<OerHeks> weder :(
<OerHeks> dan de laatste instelling proberen, IDE
<OerHeks> als dat niet werkt, herinstallatie in AHCI mode
<ricckjx> dus als dit niet werkt moet ik hem weer op AHCI mode zetten en het programma er af gooien en dan er weer op zetten?
<OerHeks> ja, herinstallatie.
<ricckjx> dan ga ik morge AHCI proberen en herinstallatie enz.
<ricckjx> bedankt voor de hulp ;)
<OerHeks> succes
<ricckjx> dankje doeg
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-15
<brunopereira81> goedemorgen
<brunopereira81> any administrators around?
<timo^> geen admins nee
<timo^> hoezo?
<timo^> brunopereira81:
<brunopereira81> your web page seemed to be down, was just wondering if it was dead or just a glitch. seems to be up, my bad
<timo^> Yes
<timo^> er was gepland onderhoud
<timo^> je mag gewoon nederlands praten ;)
<JapyDooge> planned maintenance :)
<brunopereira81> ok, sorry maar mijn nederlands is niet so perfect
<timo^> geen probleem
<timo^> can you read it?
<brunopereira81> ja ;)
<timo^> okido
<timo^> nee, de site lag er idd uit, wegens onderhoud bij onze hoster ;)
<brunopereira81> Since I am here I would like to introduce myself as one of the new elected moderators in Ask Ubuntu and offer my help to anything I can do for the Ubuntu Dutch community
<brunopereira81> Sinds ik hier ben wil ik mezelf voor te stellen als een van de nieuw gekozen moderators in Ask Ubuntu en mijn hulp aan te bieden aan alles wat ik kan doen voor de Ubuntu Nederlandse gemeenschap
<brunopereira81> (sorry for the bad Dutch, I promise I will do my best on trying to not make spelling mistakes)
<timo^> :)
<timo^> leuk brunopereira81!
<timo^> Hulp bieden kun je hier, via IRC, en via het forum op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<brunopereira81> goed, ik zal probeer om te helpen waar ik kan
<timo^> :)
<laurence> ?
<laurence> hello
<timo^> hallo laurence
<laurence> ik heb een v raag
<timo^> stel hem gerust.
<Guest14465> ik heb een asus eee pc en ik wel er graag linux op laten draai kan dat
<Guest14465> ?
<timo^> Dat kan zeker
<Guest14465> ubuntu?
<Guest14465> hoe kan ik dat doen
<timo^> Je kunt een opstartbare usb-stick maken. moment
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/usbstaaf
<Guest14465> oke maar kan ik dan ook op  1 tb windows zetten en laten opstarten  via deze mini pc
<timo^> hoe bedoel je dat precies?
<Guest14465> als ik windows installeer op een exteren hardeschijf
<timo^> Je kunt Windows niet installeren op een externe harde schijf, naar mijn weten ;-)
<Guest14465> i meende dat dat kon maar ik kan deze wel koppelen als standaard drive als opslag geheugen?
<Guest14465> inlinux
<misnix> als je bedoelt of je met ubuntu een windows partitie kunt lezen is het antwoord ja
<misnix> + schrijven
<Guest14465> nee ik heb op deze pc niet veel geheugen dus als ik linux installeer en een externe harde schijf gebruiken als standaard geheugen net als je met windows een d schijf kan gebruiken om alles op te installeren en alles van te laten draaien
<Guest14465> ik ben over een uurtje terug
<bik-family> goedenavond
<StefandeVries> :)
<bik-family> is het mogelijk hier support te krijgen voor ubuntu precise?
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor. :)
<StefandeVries> Veel is hetzelfde, al moet er natuurlijk net iemand aanwezig zijn die een antwoord kent.
<bik-family> nou het gaat om de het mail programma thunderbird, deze blijft hangen. Je komt niet verder bij het instellen van een nieuw account.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb zo gauw geen oplossing - nooit Thunderbird gebruikt.
<bik-family> het werkt prima in huidige versie van ubuntu, maar ik was nieuwsgierig naar de nieuwe versie. Hij is idd veel sneller bij booten, loop soepel maar TB gaat niet goed.
<StefandeVries> Heb je geprobeerd het eens via de terminal te starten?
<bik-family> ik heb nog geprobeert om een versie van het internet te halen bij mozilla, maar ik ben nog niet handig genoeg in ubuntu om dit zelf te insteleren
<bik-family> nee, nog niet via terminal venster gestart
<StefandeVries> Als 't goed is, zie je dan in e terminal foutmeldingen verschijnen.
<StefandeVries> Probeer dat eens.
<bik-family> hoe start je die dan? zelfde als in windows?
<StefandeVries> Terminalvenster -> 'thunderbird' -> Enter. En dan proberen wat je wilt doen.
<bik-family> Gtk-WARNING **: Kan themamodule niet vinden in modulepad: ‘pixmap’,
<bik-family> start vervolgens wel op
<bik-family> maar zelfde probleem. blijft in welkom scherm hangen
<StefandeVries> Klopt, da's een veelvoorkomende fout. In bijna elk programma dat GTk gebruikt(niks ernstigs, alleen lastig voor ontwikkelaars).
<StefandeVries> Probeer nu eens een account in de stellen, en zodra het vastloopt kijk je of de terminal iets weergeeft :)
<bik-family> geen foutmelding, maar ook geen "beweging" ik kan wel het venster wegklikken maar dan heb ik geen account.
<bik-family> deze kan ik ook niet meer toevoegen
<StefandeVries> Wordt het scherm grijs?
<bik-family> nee, tb gaat gewoon niet verder. Drie keuze mogelijkheden
<bik-family> 1 voer de naam in, tb zoekt er een e-mail adres bij
<bik-family> 2 zelf invoeren
<bik-family> 3 overslaan
<bik-family> alle drie de opties worden niet vervolgd door een actie.
<StefandeVries> Mijn kennis houdt hier denk ik op :(
<bik-family> OK maar toch erg bedankt. Ben ook al op #ubuntu+1 aan het vragen
<StefandeVries> Daar zitten inderdaad meer testers + internationaal. Succes ermee verder :)
<hansw> bik-family, er is ook een #ubuntu-nl als het te druk is op #ubuntu
<StefandeVries> we zitten in #ubuntu-nl ;)
<hansw> ow shit, dacht in een ander kanaal, zit niet op te letten :-)
<bik-family> leuk, bedankt voor de tip, ik heb ubuntu+1 gekozen omdat Precise P nog in de proef fase zit. vandaar
<dutch> help ik heb net wat updates gedaan en nu start 11,10  niet meer op ja tot check battery maar verder komt hij niet
<dutch> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<dutch> hallo?
<dutch> kan ik bij jou met een vraag terecht?
<erkan^> effe zoeken, dutch
<erkan^> wat is precies probleem met batterij?
<dutch> niks
<dutch> miss is het op gelost wacht ff
<erkan^> kee succes ermee
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-16
<Muad_Dibber_> als ik print via cups (naar een op windows gedeelde printer), krijg ik altijd zo'n login scherm, ook al staat de printer open voor anonieme toegang, en moet ik dus telkens op ok klikken, kan dat scherm uitgeschakeld worden?
<timo^> pff
<timo^> ik weet dat niet precies
<timo^> gebeurt dat telkens op Windows of Linux?
<timo^> waar stel je dat in dan, Muad_Dibber_?
<Snicksie> hiya Muad_Dibber_, wat is het probleem :p
<Muad_Dibber_> hiya Snicksie xD
<Muad_Dibber_> gebeurt op linux timo^
 * Muad_Dibber_ print naar een gedeelde printer op windows
<Muad_Dibber_> en krijgt dan telkens zo'n dialoog om z'n login in te stellen, username staat voorgedrukt zeg maar,
<Snicksie> ok... en hij wilt ni printen fwa?
<timo^> [07:48] <Muad_Dibber_> als ik print via cups (naar een op windows gedeelde printer), krijg ik altijd zo'n login scherm, ook al staat de printer open voor anonieme toegang, en moet ik dus telkens op ok klikken, kan dat scherm uitgeschakeld worden?
<Snicksie> hm
<Muad_Dibber_> maar printer staat open, dus ik hoef alleen maar op ok te klikken, wachtwoord kan leeg blijven
<Muad_Dibber_> en dan print ie ook netjes :)
<Snicksie> kan je niet opslagen ofzo, je 'wachtwoord'?
<timo^> Je kunt LastPass proberen, die kun je daarop instellen
<timo^> maar is een beetje sneue oplossing :P
<Snicksie> laspass is voor je browser he... ;)
<Muad_Dibber_> :P
<timo^> oh ja :P
<Muad_Dibber_> en als ik eenmal geprint heb, vraagt ie niet weer de eerste paar minuten :P
<timo^> Dan zul je aan een stuk door moeten blijven printen, is de enige oplossing (grapje ;))
<Snicksie> omdat de verbinding dan nog steeds open ligt wss ;)
<Snicksie> anyhow
<Snicksie> ik ga mijn spullen pakken en vertrekken
<Snicksie> khem les om 08:25
<timo^> ik raad je aan, Muad_Dibber_ om later deze dag nog eens terug te komen, misschien is er dan iemand die je echt goed kan helpen ;)
<timo^> tevens kun je altijd je vraag stellen op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org , waar ook veel specialisten zijn :)
<Muad_Dibber_> nou ja zeg, Snicksie laat me gewooon in de steek :o
<Muad_Dibber_> ja timo^ , zal hier later vandaag nog wel eens op terug komen :)
<Muad_Dibber_> is ook niet echteen dringend probleem :D
<timo^> Snicksie heeft les ;)
<lg188> hallo, zijn er mensen die problemen hebben ?
<MiKa_> JanC, ik moet nog bier halen
<MiKa_> lg188, Ja ik moet nog bier halen
<MiKa_> auto aanvul foutje :)
<lg188> oh
<lg188> okay veel plezier :p
<Jeeves_> lg188: Ik heb onvoldoende cashflow
<Jeeves_> Kun je dat oplossen?
<MiKa_> lg188, je vroeg toch naar problemen
<lg188> Jeeves_: i'm not wooster :/
<lg188> MiKa_: maar dat kan ik niet direct oplossen dus zet ik je aan om ht te gaan doen
<MiKa_> haha
<lg188> dus hup hup
<lg188> opstaan
<lg188> en bier halen
<lg188> hup hup :p
 * lg188 zou nu geen bier verdragen
<Jeeves_> wom nie?
<lg188> bijna niks gegeten
 * lg188 away socializing/boring
<lg188> zou best wel grappig zijn als je ipv 'changed nickname to' kon veranderen naar 'evolved into'
 * lg188 evolved into charizard
<lg188> kun je in irssi 'vrienden' toevoegen ?
<MiKa_> JA ga zo, eerst nog even forumpje uitlezen
<lg188> MiKa_: :p
<lg188> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/printers
<lg188> not again :(
<locodir-user> Abend junges
<OerHeks> hallo locodir-user
 * locodir-user Juan
<prozak> Hallo OerHecks, erste keer hier, etwas leuk om te doen?
<prozak`> Hallo
<OerHeks> heb je een ubuntu vraag ?
<prozak`> deze clant ist en betje better.
<prozak`> nee ik gebruik Linux van 1997 en ubuntu vor bijna 4 jaar
<prozak`> beadankt OerHeks
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<prozak`> ik gebruik erc emacs irc clant et het is heel moi
<prozak`> en jou? lang met ubuntu gewerkt?
<prozak`> Ik probeer ok en betje Nederlands te schriven... Ik bin Spans maar wont in Enschede
<OerHeks> we hebben ook een #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor gezellige chat
<prozak`> ok prima dat week it niet sorry
<OerHeks> np
<prozak`> tot folgende keer.
<Odding_> #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<smoky_> Hallo, ik heb een dringend computer probleem
<smoky_> Ik had Ubuntu geinstalleerd en daarna weer verwijderd
<smoky_> Maar als ik Windows opstart krijg ik: ERROR: Unknown Filesystem Grub Rescue>
<smoky_> Wat nu? Een command uitvoeren om toch windows op te starten?
<OerHeks> start op met je windows dvd, en kies herstellen ipv installeren
<OerHeks> dan is je bootsector weer normaal, en kan je de lege ubuntu ruimte partitioneren
<smoky_> Ja van de Ubuntu partitie had ik weer ntfs van gemaakt
<smoky_> En windows herstellen lukt niet aangezien het een OEM versie is
<OerHeks> uhm, ook al heb je OEM, dan is je de 1e keer opstarten gevraagd om een dvd te branden.......
<OerHeks> not our problem
<smoky_> Ja maar is er geen command voor de Grub rescue?
<OerHeks> ik zou niet weten hoe ..
<smoky_> Dan houd het helaas op;p
<smoky_> ik ga weer
<timo^> nah, die wacht ook lekker
<timo^> wilde ik hem net het geheim van update grub vertellen
<OerHeks> wist jij een oplossing ?
<timo^> naja :P
<timo^> zie hierboven
<timo^> en http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/grub2
<OerHeks> update grub, vanuit grubmenu ?
<OerHeks> zijn ubuntu is al weg ...
<timo^> live cd ;)
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub
<timo^> zo, uit mijn hoofd :P
<timo^> (alleen die van de wiki werkt niet :P)
<OerHeks> geneuzel met 'ik heb geen dvd'... misschien ben ik te hard, maar ik ga geen problemen oplossen voor windows-weigerende-dvd-fikkers.
<khildin> ik zou ook weigeren om windows te fikken... :P :P :P
<khildin> who ever needs windows anyway
<OerHeks> ik. ik had windows nodig om me ipccam te activeren.
<khildin> crappy software,.... IE only soms?
<timo^> Ik, ik heb het nodig om het mooie opstartdeuntje van W2K te beluisteren 8)
<OerHeks> kon ook met mac, maar ik was wel verbaasd.
<OerHeks> ola hansw
<hansw> ola OerHeks
<hansw> bijna weekend, gelukkig
<OerHeks> 12.04 freeze, over 2 weken de beta
<hansw> OerHeks, en, is het wat?
<Idroy> OerHeks, oh ja inderdaad, dat is vandaag
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik heb pangolin nog niet gezien, omdat alfa 1 niet bootte ..
<brunopereira81> 12.04 gaat heel goed, snell en mooi
<brunopereira81> feature freeze is morgen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> ik kan alleen nvidia testen, hoe het zit met ati weet ik niet.
<brunopereira81> ik heb en ATI, de drivers werkt maar Unity was niet stabiel, ik gebruik nu de open source drivers
<brunopereira81> alpha is alpha ;)
<brunopereira81> ops, feature freeze is niet morgen, het is vandag :/
<trijntje> pff, alternate install van alpha2 is stuk, blijft de hele tijd over mirrors zeren
<trijntje> *zeuren
<OerHeks> daily build pakken, trijntje ?
<trijntje> daar is geen alternate van, dus ik zit een beetje vast
<trijntje> misschien moet ik op de beta wachten
<OerHeks> jawel trijntje
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<trijntje> ow, lol..
<trijntje> waar zat ik dan te kijken?
<OerHeks> op http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> dit is verwarrend idd
<OerHeks> de ene is community, andere canonical ?
<OerHeks> zoiets ?
<trijntje> vreemd
<trijntje> nou, ik ga zo de nieuwe proberen, zit al de hele avond te vloeken omdat het niet lukt :P
<OerHeks> ik zie alternate als een basis ubuntu
<OerHeks> mja
<brunopereira81> als je wil alleen de basis van Ubuntu geinstalleerd dan je moet better de minimal cd download
<OerHeks> en als je iets met raid wil
<trijntje> ik will met disk encryption, dus dan meot je wel alternate
<trijntje> nouja, moet moet, in theorie is alternate de makkelijkste manier om dat te doen ;)
<brunopereira81> met special hardware dan de alternate cd is de best keuze, maakt dingen makkelijker
<OerHeks> compleet disk ?
<trijntje> ja
<OerHeks> hoe, op lvm ?
<trijntje> ja, ik geloof dat de alternate installer standaard lvm met encryptie gebruikt
<OerHeks> netjes, ik heb dat nooit gedaan, alleen /home
<hansw> lvm voor gebruikers? je wil nog andere os'n ernaast gooien?
<OerHeks> VM ernaast ?
<hansw> en dan schijven delen?
<hansw> ik snap nooit waarom gebruikers met lvm spelen, je kunt linux prima indelen, als je vermoed dat een schijf groter moet zijn kun je dat vaak al aan het begin goed inschatten
<OerHeks> omdathetkan
<StefandeVries> Omdat voor sommige doeleinden niet kan worden ingeschat hoe groot iets wordt.
<hansw> StefandeVries, dan maak je het gewoon groot genoeg :-)
<StefandeVries> Dat is soms niet mogelijk, bijvoorbeeld in datacenters.
<StefandeVries> Als je capaciteit onverwacht moet uitbreiden is het extreem handig dat je 'live' ruimte toe kunt voegen.
<hansw> StefandeVries, ik had het over gebruikers, niet over bedrijven die op een andere manier omgaan met ruimte
<StefandeVries> Ah, dat kon ik er niet uit opmaken. Sorry. :)
<hansw> meestal hebben gebruikers ook geen msa of iscsi dozen :-) om maar wat te noemen
<hansw> nu wil je dat voor je stroomrekening ook niet thuis draaien
 * trijntje is ff kijken of de laatste build wel werkt
<Idroy> trijntje, succes :)
<OerHeks> grinnik
<trijntje> het lijkt te werken, waarschijnlijk was het probleem dat de vereiste kernel modules die de installer nodig had al niet meer in het archief zaten
<OerHeks> netjes
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-17
<OerHeks> Weekend Leesvoer !
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ubuntu-11-10-and-unity-special-edition/
<StefandeVries> Leuk, OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> ik vond hem net :P
<OerHeks> ik wou eigenlijk weten wanneer nr zoveel uitkwam, eind deze maand...
<OerHeks> 58
<Klompz> hola's ;) ik had dus dit: "W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com lenny Release: The following (...) because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AAFF4A5B336064B5"
<Klompz> en na die message the hebben gegoogled deed ik dus dit: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-klompz_Klompz-Top___-Tp7k3Ecu.1329496573.png
<Klompz> en dat is nu al ff zo, wil ik de terminal afsluiten krijg ik "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it."
<Klompz> dus waar wacht ik nog eigenlijk op? is nu al een half uur zo
<Klompz> of langer zelfs
<viezerd> opera lenny ?
<Klompz> lol, ik weet niets eens meer waar het van is, maar kreeg dus die gpg error dus ik dacht laat ik dat maar ff updaten, ken vast geen kwaad. lijkt dus gelukt, maar er is dus d'n een of andere process bezig en ik weet niet wat ik nou afbreek als ik de terminal zou afsluiten
<Klompz> vraag is dus, nog ff wachten, gewoon terminal afsluiten of iets anders?
<viezerd> mja, je hebt blijkbaar iets opgestart met je terminal :)
<viezerd> en dat process wordt dan gekilled als je je terminal sluit
<Klompz> nou ja, ik deed dus alleen maar "wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -"
<Klompz> http://www.pangdu.com/2012/01/debian-nopubkey-aaff4a5b336064b5.html
<Klompz> dus wat nu, ff wachten, terminal afsluiten of iets anders
<viezerd> zou gewoon afsluiten en kijken of het origineel probleem verholpen is
<Klompz> k
<Klompz> hm, krijg weer dezelfde GPG error na het reloaden van synaptics
<viezerd> ok, sluit eerst synaptics en probeer pas daarna de key opnieuw te adden via terminal
<viezerd> http://deb.opera.com/
<Klompz> met dezelfde commandline? : "wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -"
<Klompz> of evt minus: " | sudo apt-key add -"
<viezerd> zelfde command, op 1 regel
<Klompz> k, heb nu weer zelfde situatie als net, zie picpaste
<viezerd> en als je nu 'apt-get update' doet ?
 * Klompz opens new term. tab, doet apt-get:
<Klompz> klompz@Klompz-Top:~$ apt-get update
<Klompz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Klompz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Klompz> klompz@Klompz-Top:~$
<viezerd> ok, dan 'sudo apt-get update'
<Klompz> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-GqzUuuPq.1329499680.png
<viezerd> is synaptic gesloten ?
<Klompz> stond nog stiekem open :P dacht dat 'm had afgesloten, deed weer 'sudo apt-get update', nu eindigd het alleen met GPG error... etc
<viezerd> ok, probeer de key eerst nogmaals
<Klompz> -----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<Klompz> 100%[=================================>] 2.437       --.-K/s   in 0,003s
<Klompz> 2012-02-17 18:40:57 (869 KB/s) - written to stdout [2437/2437]
<Klompz> klompz@Klompz-Top:~$
 * Klompz deed dus alleen 'wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key'
<Klompz> en na 'sudo apt-get update' krijg ik gewoon weer dezelfde gpg error
<Klompz> anders kijk ik er laters wel na, van het weekend ofzo. lijkt me vooralsnog niet urgent (maar will iig opera wel eens een keer uitproberen)
<hansw> hola
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<hansw> helemaal op hier, echt blij dat het weekend is
<OerHeks> oh, het is weekend ..
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-18
<idefix> weet iemand dit? als je hotmail gebruikt hebt kan je niet meer msn-nen met pidgin, is er een manier om dat te omzeilen?
<OerHeks> je zou de 1.2 versie kunnen proberen uit https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/
<idefix> er staat "Installed Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4.4"
<idefix> is dat versie 1 of 2, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> dan heb je al een ppa o.i.d., want de gewone is 1.1
<idefix> hoe komt het dat pidgin zegt dat je al vanaf ergens anders ingelogd bent terwijl je toch uit hotmail gelogd bent! ?
<OerHeks> duhh .. crappy hotmail
<idefix> dus hotmail voldoet niet aan de huidige maatstaven voor internettechniek?
<OerHeks> ja, msn ook niet.
<idefix> het is tamelijk irritant
<misnix> de gewone is 2.6.6 en werkt volgns mij gewoon
<idefix> niet als je even in logt op hotmail
<idefix> en je was niet msn-ingelogd met pidgin
<misnix> huh?
<idefix> je kan met pidgin ook gmail- en facebook-chatten trouwens..
<misnix> ik gebruik pidgin alleen maar voor msn
<idefix> mijn update manager zegt dat ik xulrunner moet updaten, heeft dat er misschien iets mee te maken?
<TopGear> bah
<Michelbijl> Goedenavond,
<Michelbijl> Zit ik op de juiste plaats om installatieproblemen te bespreken?
<OerHeks> hallo Michelbijl, welkom in ubuntu support
<OerHeks> brand maar los, zou ik zeggen
<Michelbijl> Hallo daar, ik probeer ver 10.04 te installeren, maar het proces blijft haken met de mededeling failure to initiate AP scan. Ik kan deze stap niet skippen en snap niet meer wat te doen. Goede raad?
<OerHeks> ik wist het antwoord niet, maar dit kan voorkomen als je wireless update tijdens installatie
<OerHeks> Please ignore the message and wait for installation terminate then reboot >> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/148889
<OerHeks> dus afwachtten, dit kan even duren. dan koud rebooten ( en cd eruithalen natuurlijk )
<Michelbijl> Aha! Dank, Ik ga een en ander even afwachten, de laptop zit middels netwerkkabel aangesloten.
<OerHeks> via netwerkkabel heeft ook mijn voorkeur.
<OerHeks> maar als je adapter herkent word, "zou het moeten kunnen".. ik ben dit niet eerder tegengekomen, dus.
<Michelbijl> Is er een handmatige manier om de installaie af te ronden? ik zit nu al ruim een half uur te wachten (slechte film op tv)
<OerHeks> ik begrijp uit het stukje, dat de installatie eigenlijk al klaar is, maar in een loop blijft hangen. probeer de power-knop 10 sec vast te houden totdat je machine uit gaat.
<OerHeks> dit is niet schadelijk, je batterij eruit trekken misschien wel!
<Michelbijl> Dat heb ik bij de vorige poging gedaan maar bij opstarten start Ubunu dan weer niet....
<OerHeks> hmm, kan je je wireless uitzetten, met een FN toets of eigen knop ?
<Michelbijl> Staat nu uit, krijg de melding: unable to read director Y block.
<OerHeks> want deze error komt wel door wifi
<OerHeks> heb je herinstall aan utp kabel gedaan ?
<Michelbijl> Herinstalatie heb ik idd aan de kabel gedaan. Bij deze en eerdere pogingen. Nu staat wifi ook uit, ik neem aan nog even geduld?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat hij dan toch de wifi heeft gepakt...
<OerHeks> hmmm, om dit te ontwijken, boot de cd in live-mode, dan werkt wifi denk ik ook automatisch, en kan je deze disablen. dan de installatie starten.
<OerHeks> dit is de netste manier denk ik..
<Michelbijl> Dat ga ik eens proberen. Dus nu herstarten.live mode, Wifi uit en installeren?
<OerHeks> jups
<Michelbijl> Ok, Thnx!!
<OerHeks> je hebt een nette wifi-adepter :P ( té netjes)
<Michelbijl> Ik zal de uitkomst laten weten. Mooi zo'n live chat! Thnx!!!
<OerHeks> succes
<Michelbijl> Tot kijk!!
<OerHeks> :-)
<idefix> hee, je kan met gmail chat geen bestanden versturen :(
<OerHeks> gut, met gmail wel. 10 mb
<Cugel> Gmail chat, bestaat dat.
<OerHeks> ja, orkut kon dat goed
<Dvorak_> Druk hier
<OerHeks> ja jonges, even rustig ajb
<OerHeks> halo Dvorak_
<Dvorak_> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-19
<Dvorak_> Zijn hier toevallig mensen die Jabber gebruiken? (En dan bedoel ik niet Gtalk.)
<trijntje> vast, heb je een probleem met jabber?
<Dvorak_> Neu. Ik vraag me af wat er met Jabber gebeurd is. Er is zo weinig over te vinden in Nederland.
<UB490> Hallo ?
<UB490> ?
<CasW> Hallo UB
<UB490> Hallo CasW
<UB490> Ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<UB490> Ten eerste
<UB490> Ik heb nu Ubuntu 11.10 volledig geinstalleerd ik had eerder Ubuntu 10.10 die heb ik verwijderd omdat mijn pc raar ging doen nu ben ik weer terug en echt serieus wat een verbetering...
<UB490> Maar dat zou nu ook wel komen omdat ik een nieuwe PC heb sinds December 2010
<Parsec300> Kun je een kernel 'verharden' en daarna nog customizen?
<Parsec300> Lees dat je alleen een 'vanilla' kernel kan hardenen met grsecurity
<OerHeks> je kan net zovaak 'hardenen' wat je wilt, dacht ik. dit doe je in de source, en dan compileren ?
<Parsec300> Ja, maar de patches zijn alleen toepasbaar op een vanilla kernel
<Parsec300> Kun je daarna dan nog wel zelf configureren wat je weg wilt laten en wat je als module wilt hebben enzo?
<OerHeks> dat gaat me eigenlijk een beetje boven mijn pet :-D
<Parsec300> Oh
<Parsec300> Kennelijk kun je met met een 'hardened' kernel zelfs zero-day exploits redelijk tegengaan
<OerHeks> jawel, je kan custom patchen, ik lees net http://www.howtoforge.com/hardening-the-linux-kernel-with-grsecurity-debian
<Parsec300> Ja, alleen ben ik nog op zoek naar een Squeeze tutorial
<viezerd> Parsec300: voor ubuntu en debian is ie kant en klaar te downloaden en installeren
<viezerd> er is een repo voor http://kernelsec.cr0.org/
<Parsec300> viezerd, heb het gezien, maar dan kan ik het niet meer aanpassen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-11
<exalt> hoi kan iemand mij helpen met het configureren van een netbook ?
<exalt> hij is direct na installatie tergend langzaam, hij voldoet met gemak aan de systeemeisen en heeft het met 12:04 ook goed gedaan
<exalt> op het internet lees ik dat het aan de video driver kan liggen
<exalt> ik wilde kijken of xorg mesa gebruikt maar xorg.conf bestaat niet meer
<exalt> waar kan ik zien welke driver het systeem gebuikt ?
<exalt> hij gebruikt intel das dus niet het probleem
<andre_ubuntu> video driver is te zien in het programma sysinfo
<captchaman> hallo,ubuntu 12.10 boot niet meer
<captchaman> tis een zwart scherm
<captchaman> is dit een crash?
<lordievader> captchaman: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk crashed er wel iets, denk je video-driver. Maar met deze informatie kan het alles zijn. Zou je iets meer informatie kunnen geven?
<captchaman> jazeker,dus ik heb dual boot gedaan naast win7.bij opstart krijg ik de keuze en als ik dan ubuntu kies,is er een paars schermpje,voor eventjes.en dan niets meer
<captchaman> opnieuw installeren?
<lordievader> captchaman: Niet gelijk, is dit een verse installatie of heb je iets gedaan dat mogelijk de oorzaak kan zijn?
<captchaman> nee de installatie staat er misschien 2 maanden op.
<captchaman> iik denk niet dat ik iets verkeerd gedaan nheb,aangezien ik nieuw ben
<captchaman> misschien wel ik weet niet,ik heb regelmatig updates gedaan
<captchaman> en er staat nie zo veel proggramas op enkel gimp
<captchaman> en codex
<captchaman> vlc player
<lordievader> captchaman: Heb je toevallig een video driver geinstalleerd? Wat voor een video kaart zit er eigenlijk in het systeem?
<captchaman> nvidia geforce gtx 275
<captchaman> ik heb geen drivers geinstalleerd daarvoor
<lordievader> captchaman: Kan je nog in een tty komen? (ctrl + alt + F1)
<lordievader> Wellicht een goed idee om daar drivers voor te installeren.
<captchaman> kan ik nu nier checken
<lordievader> Je bent niet bij de pc in kwestie in de buurt.
<captchaman> jawel ma niet op het juiste systeem
<lordievader> captchaman: Ah op die fiets, heb je toevallig een tweede systeem met internet?
<captchaman> dank je wel voor de tips, 12.10 is up and running
<lordievader> captchaman: Ahh, met een zwart scherm nog steeds?
<captchaman> neen
<captchaman> het werkt perfect
<lordievader> captchaman: Huh? Wat was dan je probleem?
<captchaman> maar kan ik via terminal ofzo checken of die driver wel geinstalleerd is?
<captchaman> ctrl+alt+f1 moet iets uitgedaan hebben
<captchaman> thx
<lordievader> captchaman: Met ctrl+alt+f1 kom je in tty1, ofwel geen Xserver :P
<lordievader> captchaman: Maargoed om te kijken of je driver geinstalleerd is: log in -> sudo jockey-text -l
<captchaman> ik weet het ook niet wat juist het probleem was.ik weet enkel dat het system nie wou starten,en ik doe ctrl+alt+f1 en dan opeens komt hij der door.
<lordievader> captchaman: Start hij X dan ook nog? Euhh Unity in dit geval, denk ik.
<captchaman> ja
<lordievader> Hmm, nice. Denk ik...
<captchaman> jah,kdenk het ook...
<captchaman> thx
<DhrElien> hallo, als ik ubuntu software centrum open krijg ik volgende foutmelding: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 202, in _process_transaction     self.fix_incomplete_install(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 867, in fix_incomplete_install     with self._frozen_status():   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/contextlib.py", line 17, in __
<DhrElien> enig idee wat er fout is, en hoe dit op te lossen zodat ik weer software kan installeren...
<skanderjaibi> hoi mensen, weet iemand hier hoe je ubuntu kunt dualbooten naast windows met GPT patitietabel?
<CoolePascal> ehmm mischien.. wat is een GPT tabel en ehm uhhh   ....
<CoolePascal> wat is Windows ?
<StefandeVries> Goed gedaan, CoolePascal.
<CoolePascal> ik doe mijn best.
<StefandeVries> Dat zagen we. :P
<EricE> Goeienavond, kan iemand mij helpen met een installatievraag over Kubuntu? (Dus niet Ubuntu)
<lordievader> EricE: Yayy eindelijk eens iemand met smaak :D, wat is je vraag?
<EricE> Hahaha. :-) Likewise! De vraag is; ik wil Kubuntu installeren NAAST (durf het bijna niet te zeggen..) Windows 7.
<EricE> Maar tijdens de installatieprocedure krijg ik niet de vraag voorgelegd.
<EricE> Ik ben supertevreden over Kubuntu op mijn oude Dell PCtje, maar wil het nu naast Win7 op mń laptop zetten.
<lordievader> EricE: Welke versie probeer je te installeren?
<EricE> 12.04 LTS
<lordievader> EricE: Oke, en je probleem is dat hij de optie van side by side niet geeft? Of slaat hij de hele partitionering stap over?
<EricE> Nee, hij geeft die side by side optie niet, maar gaat inderdaad meteen naar partitionering
<EricE> Dat kostte me op mijn PC al mijn Windows XP en wil dat hier graag voorkomen...
<lordievader> EricE: Oke, is manual partitionering een optie? Ben zelf nooit zo te vreden over hoe ubiquity je schijf indeeld.
<EricE> Eeuh, ja kan denk ik wel. Maar houdt ie mijn windows partitie en MBR dan intact?
<lordievader> EricE: Zolang je je Windows partitie laat bestaan :P. Grub bevind zich (als het goed is) wel op de MBR, maar GRUB kan uitstekend met een dual-boot omgaan, zelfs met meer dan een dual-boot.
<EricE> Right, nou ben ik echt wat dit betreft een newbie hoor. Maar wordt Grub dan meegeinstalleerd als je Kubuntu installeert? En krijg je dan bij opstart een keuzemogelijkheid voor Kubunto of Win7?
<EricE> En moet je Kubuntu dan in zijn eigen partitie installeren? Zo ja, hoe groot moet die zijn?
<EricE> Soory, beetje veel vragen tegelijkertijd...
<lordievader> EricE: Inderdaad, je krijgt de keuze voor Kubuntu of Win7. Leuk feit, grub staat al op je Dell PC. Hou maar eens shift ingedrukt terwijl je opstart (net na het bios).
<EricE> No shit? Ga ik zeker proberen zo. En moet Kubuntu dus in zijn eigen partitie?
<lordievader> EricE: Kubuntu krijgt zijn eigen partitie (ext3 of ext4), het word aangeraden om ook een swap partitie aan te maken. En ik vind het zelf altijd handig om voor /home ook een aparte partitie aan te maken.
<EricE> Ah, top! aparte homepartitie heb ik inderdaad ook gedaan op de pc.
<EricE> En swap doe ik inderdaad ook. En wat is beter ext3 of ext4?
<lordievader> EricE: Ik gebruik zelf altijd ext4.
<EricE> Right! Ik ben een heel stuk wijzer. Ga het zo maar eens proberen. Fingers crossed.... ;-)
<lordievader> EricE: Als je verder nog hulp nodig hebt weet je mij te vinden ;)
<EricE> Laatste vraag nog, de laptop is een Acer. Heeft die toevallig ook al Grub dat je weet?
<lordievader> EricE: Zolang er geen linux distro op geinstaleerd is niet.
<EricE> Hmm, niet dus, ok. Ben je vaker on-line in dit formum?
<lordievader> EricE: Jup ik hang meestal wel rond op dit irc kanaal, als je me nodig hebt ping mijn nick maar ;)
<EricE> en dat doe ik door ping lordievader in te tikken?
<EricE> ping lordievader
<EricE> haha, niet dus...
<EricE> ping <lordievader>
<lordievader> Jup 3 keer een highlight.
<EricE> Super! Ontzettend bedankt voor je hulp alvast! :-))
<lordievader> Geen probleem.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-12
<ben__> hellow can i find a document with intructions for instal ubuntu with boot cd ?
<fretje01> hello
<ben__> can you tell me the intructions too instal with boot cd
<StefandeVries> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/  -- zie alles onder onderdeel A.
<lordievader> ben__: I assume you realize this is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel? Anyhow Ubuntu has an installation guid located at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<settler1979> goedenmiddad
<settler1979> ik heb een vraag over de server versie van ubuntu
<lordievader> settler1979: Stel je vraag, als iemand het antwoord weet krijg je (hoogstwaarschijnlijk) een antwoord.
<settler1979> heeft de server versie ook een kde interface
<lordievader> settler1979: De server versie heeft geen display manager, heb je niet zoveel aan op een headless server, vandaar.
<settler1979> ok
<settler1979> dus advies luid om een standard te gebruiken en hierop apache enzo te installeren
<lordievader> settler1979: Hoe bedoel je hier "een standard"? Als je er openssh opzet kan je hem gewoon via ssh bedienen.
<settler1979> ik ben een windows ( weet niet vloeken ) gebruiker en kijken welke distri ik het best kan gebruiken voor een klein zakelijke omgeving
<lordievader> settler1979: Heb je ervaring met een terminal/console?
<settler1979> klein beetje
<lordievader> settler1979: Word het een headless server?
<settler1979> een server voor website en mailserver
<lordievader> settler1979: Ik bedoel ben je van plan om de server een eigen monitor, toetsenbord en muis te geven.
<settler1979> ja
<lordievader> settler1979: Ok, dan kan je ook gewoon Lubuntu of Xubuntu gebruiken. Deze twee hebben een lichte display manager.
<settler1979> kan ik ook de desktop versie gebruiken van ubunto
<lordievader> settler1979: Ja, maar Unity is redelijk zwaar.
<ben__> kan ik installatie instructie van ubunu voor boot cd krijgen ?
<StefandeVries> Die heb je net gekregen, ben.
<StefandeVries> Zie 13:38.
<StefandeVries> Twee maal zelfs. ;)
<lordievader> ben__: I assume you realize this is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel? Anyhow Ubuntu has an installation guid located at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Vincenz> Hallo
<lordievader> Hey Vincenz
<Vincenz> ik heb een vraag
<Vincenz> ik heb een oude laptop staan
<Vincenz> en een hele oude instalatie cd van kubintu
<Vincenz> kubuntu
<Vincenz> ik ken ubuntu en heb het gebruikt maar heb nog nooit zelf alles gedaan
<Vincenz> wat raden jullie aan voor beginners?
<lordievader> Vincenz: Bedoel je dat je (K)ubuntu zelf wilt installeren?
<Vincenz> ja
<Vincenz> windows van de oude laptop af en nieuw besturingssyteem
<lordievader> Vincenz: Als je die oude laptop nog hebt, of een andere pc die je niet dagelijks gebruikt, kun je daar Lubuntu of Xubuntu op installeren (de lichtere varianten van Ubuntu). Als er dan iets fout gaat is het niet zo erg ;). Van fouten leer je het meest :D
<Vincenz> oké, bedankt :)
<lordievader> Vincenz: Geen probleem ;)
<roidelapluie> hello
<roidelapluie> I am looking for a dutch-speaking person that could help me translating a call for papers form from english/french to dutch..
<roidelapluie> if someone has 10 minutes to help me that would be wonderful :-)
<MrChrisDruif> roidelapluie; and Google Translate didn't work?
<roidelapluie> gogo translate does not replace human beings
<MrChrisDruif> Should it?
<MrChrisDruif> You meant in quality of translation?
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't...yet.
<MrChrisDruif> Anyway, what text should be translated roidelapluie ?
<roidelapluie> it's a po file
<roidelapluie> https://pad.rmll.info/7vvOtOvwBQ
<MrChrisDruif> And all those different msgid's need translating?
<roidelapluie> not all
<MrChrisDruif> It's for/from KDE roidelapluie ?
<roidelapluie> nope
<roidelapluie> the po file seems to come from kde
<roidelapluie> header have not been updated
<MrChrisDruif> roidelapluie; I'm off. I'll check back later.
<roidelapluie> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; als je tijd hebt, wil jij misschien hier ook even naar kijken? Ik ben naar muziek vanavond. Overleg evt. met roidelapluie
<MrChrisDruif> trijntje; deze link bedoelde ik: https://pad.rmll.info/7vvOtOvwBQ
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-13
<lg188> Goede morgen!
<lordievader> Hey lg188, hoe gaat het ermee?
<lg188> Ik krijg hier van cron een heleboel emails, van een cronjob die om het halfuur draait. Is het mogelijk om die alleen een mail te laten versturen als die error stream krijgt ofzo?
<lg188> lordievader: Redelijk goed, Vakantie hier :) Jij?
<lordievader> lg188: Nice, ik heb volgende week vakantie :)
<lg188> Is in nederland krokus vakantie volgende week pas?
<lg188> Nederland*
<lordievader> Lijkt me dat het kan, maar ik kan zo even snel niet bedenken hoe. Iets met een error pipe naar een smtp client?
<lordievader> lg188: Ben niet zo op de hoogte van vakanties... Ik weet dat ik ze zelden heb.
<lg188> lordievader: Het leven is nog leuk als je in school zit, heb ik al vaak gehoord.
<lordievader> Ach alles heeft zijn ups en downs.
<lg188> Ik denk dat het een instelling is in cron waarmee je alleen de mail verstuurt als er een error stream in voorkomt, ofzo iets dergelijk.
<lg188> lordievader: Das ook waar, ik heb het vooral over vrije tijd van school vs werk
<lg188> wat als ik >/dev/null achter men cronjob hang?
<lordievader> Dan word stdout naar /dev/null gegooid.
<lg188> ja, en alleen de errors komen eruit?
<lordievader> lg188: Wellicht, met 2> kan je de errors ergens heen gooien.
<lordievader> tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3,html
<lg188> een puntje ipv een ,
<lordievader> lg188: Dat, ja :P
<lg188> Als ik alles naar een logfile zou gooien, moet ik mij dan zorgen maken over filesize van die log?
<lordievader> Ligt er denk ik aan hoe agressief je logt.
<lg188> eh de standaard output van die mail is 6 regels denk ik
<lg188> Komt er op neer dat die cronjob eigenlijk niet moet starten als minecraft server niet runt
<lg188> (Die ik btw als service heb geinstaleerd)
<lordievader> lg188: Kan je dan niet gewoon een check inbouwen? pgrep minecraftserver.sh (o.i.d)
<lordievader> Ik ben zo terug, moet even naar de winkel.
<lg188> tot zo
<lordievader> Ben ik weer :)
<lg188> wb, was muziek aan het organiseren
<lg188> waar moet ik eingelijk die test in zetten, In het script?
<lordievader> Goeie vraag, ik heb te weinig ervaring met cron om daar een goed antwoord op te geven.
<lg188> Okay, google is mijn vriend dan zeker.
<lg188> Hoe selecteer ik een specifieke email in mutt?
<Theo> weet iemand welk programma je van de belastingdienst moet gebruiken
<OerHeks> Theo, er is een wiki voor belastingaangifte 2012 >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst
<OerHeks> download de .gz versie en volg de wiki
<Theo> OerHeks bedankt voor je link ik ga daar even kijken, groetjes Theo
<wim_> goede middag, heb een vraag.
<wim_> Als ik ubuntu wil opstarten , krijg ik een paars scherm maar hij start niet door.
<wim_> soms krijg ik de volgende foutmelding in een zwart scherm
<wim_> grub/editenv error cannot write to the file /boot/grub/grubenv/
<wim_> ben nu vanaf de installatie cd gestart
<wim_> hoe krijg ik mijn reeds bestaande ubuntu versie weer aan de praat?
<wim_> ben zo weer terug, moet de computer even herstarten
<Piratelv> Heey hoi iedereen. Heb weer een leuk probleem. Na een disk check start lightDM niet meer op. Kan xserv wel starten vanaf tty. (dat is ook hoe ik nu chat) Iemand een ideetje waar ik logs van disk check kan vinden?
<OerHeks> in var/log/fsck/
<Piratelv> "Nothing has been logged yet" :(
<OerHeks> Piratelv, ik lees dat dat vaker gebeurt...
<OerHeks> cat /var/log/fsck/checkfs geeft nothing logged yet
<Piratelv> ah, beetje lastig. Nu is het gokken wat er verwijderd is
<OerHeks> boot je weer normaal?
<Piratelv> nope, heb nog geen reboot gedaan. Zit nog in deze halve x sessie
<Piratelv> ik heb zo'n gevoel dat of nvidia driver bestanden of lightdm bestanden weg zijn.
<Piratelv> Goed, die zijn opnieuw geinstaleerd. Nu eens zien of dat werkt.
<Piratelv> En inderdaad, lightdm bestanden waren het. Bedankt voor de hulp OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<OerHeks> vreemd alleen dan fsck log leeg is, zelfs als er niks is gebeurt krijg je volgens mij een log
<rolle_> Goede middag:)
<rolle_> Kanik hier ook hulp vragen?
<rolle_> Probleem rond software beheer
<rolle_> in mint 14 cinammon
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen verstand van mint, dat is een appart prutswerk
<rolle_> ik vind nergens een oplossing
<OerHeks> mint heeft een eigen Irc kanaal  #linuxmint-help op irc.spotchat.org
<rolle_> Bedankt Oerheks. Ga daar es kijken
<Muteprecision> Goedemiddag, ik heb problemen met het installeren van de juiste driver voor mijn radeon HD 5770 videokaart in Ubuntu 12.10. Bij alles wat ik probeer start unity niet meer op. Heeft iemand suggesties hoe dit op te lossen?
<Jhinta> goeie middag
<Jhinta> weet iemand hoe ik met (grub(efi)) windows bootloader opstart (efi
<DHrookt> goeie avond
<lordievader> Hey DHrookt, hoe is het met jou?
<DHrookt> jah rustig
<DHrookt> alleen zit met een probleem
<DHrookt> :P
<lordievader> En dat is?
<DHrookt> chromium vraagt steeds om een sleutelring
<DHrookt> aanmeldsleutelbos
<DHrookt> :P
<DHrookt> best irritant
<DHrookt> hoe is het met jou :)
<lordievader> Klopt, heb ik ook. Heeft mij nog niet genoeg geirriteerd om een oplossing te zoeken, ik restart mijn browser zelden... en ben gister pas weer overgestapt op Chromium.
<DHrookt> oke
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, 12.04.2 image aan het testen :)
<DHrookt> ik weet dat door het wireless komt ergens gelezen
<DHrookt> maar kan de sleutelring niet vinden
<Gorash_> weet iemand tot wanneer 10.10 supported is?
<Gorash_> err, 11.10
<DHrookt> die moest je eerst verwijderen en dan opnieuw opstarten, dan vraagt die je opnieuw wachtwoord aan te maken en dan gewoon niks invullen en wat getackeld
<DHrookt> was
<lordievader> Gorash_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Gorash_> zal toch naar 12.04 moeten dus
<Gorash_> zucht
<lordievader> April 2013.
<Gorash_> 2 machines upgraden, 0.0 zin in
<lordievader> Gorash_: Morgen komt als het goed is 12.04.2 officieel uit.
<Gorash_> hmm, misschien een reden om over te stappen
<Gorash_> raden jullie een clean install aan of gewoon upgraden?
<Gorash_> op zicht zijn mysql en apache2 wel makkelijk over te zeten
<lordievader> Was 11.10 een LTS release?
<Gorash_> nope
<Gorash_> .10 altijd short
<lordievader> Hmm right, dat is jammer, kan je niet in een keer naar 12.04
<rdww> hallo
<lordievader> Hey rdww
<rdww> ik zit met een technies probleem
<lordievader> Wat is je probleem, rdww?
<rdww> Ik heb vandaag mijn steen oude ubuntu(met standaard gnome) geupgrade naar de laatste versie, maar nu wil ik graag dat een bepaald programma automatisch opstart, vroeger deed ik dit bij sessie beheer, ik kan het hier niet vinden
<DHrookt> opstarttoepassingen
<DHrookt> :)
<DHrookt> had ik met skype moest ik toevoegen
<lordievader> rdww: Waar dat tegenwoordig staat in Ubuntu weet ik niet, DHrookt kan je er beter mee helpen ;)
<rdww> en dat kan ik gewoon via de dash oproepen?
<DHrookt> yep
<DHrookt> zoek maar
<rdww> dankuwel
<rdww> nog een fijne avond
<DHrookt> no problem
<DHrookt> peace
<rdww> kan ik eindelijke naar huis
<DHrookt> haha
<OerHeks> sleutelring - seahorse, staat ergens in je dashmenu
<DHrookt> nee me aanmeldsleutelbos
<DHrookt> maar dat kon ik bij de vorige gewoon weggooien
<DHrookt> maar staat nu niks in de mappen
<DHrookt> hoe is het met oerheks btw :)
<OerHeks> als je pass blank laat, zeurt hij niet meer.
<OerHeks> ja prima :-)
<rozebig> hallo allemaal
<DHrookt> nee dan ontgrendeld die gewoon niet
<DHrookt> avond
<rozebig> wie kan en mag ik wat vragen
<misnix> stel gewoon je vraag
<misnix> als iemand het antwoord weet zal die wel helpen. kan wel even duren natuurlijk
<rozebig> ik kan software source niet vinden in de ned ubuntu 12.04
<rozebig> wil software van derde installeren
<misnix> niet gewoon  /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<OerHeks> "ubuntu partners" ?
<rozebig> ben een ubuntu noob
<rozebig> vandaar mijn vraag
<rozebig> wil vineyard installeren
<misnix> tsja, 10.04 is denk ik mijn laatste ubuntu
<rozebig> ok
<OerHeks> open software centrum en dan op de top-panel > edit
<rozebig> will Aion spelen op ubuntu 12.04
<rozebig> wil alleen niet lukken in wine
<OerHeks> je volgt deze howto ?  > http://vineyardproject.org/download/
<rozebig> ga gelijk aan de gang
<OerHeks> wel eerst wine installeren voordat je vineyard doet
<OerHeks> het staat daar leuk en handig andersom
<rozebig> zal het doen heb jij ervaring met game in ubuntu
<OerHeks> nee, weinig, ik speel geen spelletjes.
<rozebig> dat as in het verleden mij enige reden dat ik weer terug ging naar windows
<OerHeks> ik test wel eens een 3d game, die heeft linux genoeg.
<rozebig> wil nu volhouden dit loopt 10 keer beter
<OerHeks> en met dat Steam is het voor gamers ook leuker.
<lordievader> rozebig: Je kunt toch ook gewoon een dual-boot doen?
<rozebig> heb een hekel aan dual boots
<lordievader> rozebig: Heb je Windows voor games, en Linux voor al het ander moois :)
<rozebig> kan ik niet downloaden en game te gelijk
<rww> hoi
<rtyu> hallo iemand hier?
<rtyu> hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Dag rtyu
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-14
<Vorenii> hoihoi
<Pixiio> Goedemorgen.
<Pixiio> Door een gefaalde update startte het systeem niet meer op, hierna is mijn dedicated server bij OVH in "rescue" mode gezet. Hierdoor kunnen wij weer aanpassingen aan het systeem maken. Nu moet ik alleen weer de SSD mounten, zou iemand mij hiermee kunnen helpen? Veel dank.
<lordievader> Pixiio: Weet je welke /dev/sdXY het is?
<Pixiio> Hallo Lordie, ik zal je even een screenshot geven. Even geduld..
<Pixiio> Met fdisk -l krijg ik dit: http://i.imgur.com/A10eusW.png
<Pixiio> Ik neem dus aan dat het de eerste is?
<lordievader> Pixiio: Ohh raid-configuraties... Daar heb ik helaas geen ervaring mee. Misschien dat mount zelf door heeft wat hij ermee aan moet maar dat durf ik niet te zeggen.
<Pixiio> Jammer, ik wacht wel op iemand anders.
<Ian> waarom startte het systeem niet op dan ?
<lordievader> Pixiio: Is de SSD de root drive? Anders is het hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet sda <-- is over het algemeen root.
<Pixiio> Ik gebruik de dedicated server samen met een vriend van mij. Hij wilde security updates doen maar midden in de update kon hij geen schijf selecteren waardoor hij de update maar stopte. Toen we hem opnieuw opstartte deed hij het niet meer.
<Pixiio> Iets met grub bootloader.
<Ian> sda1 is de bootdisk
<Ian> ja dat dacht ik al
<Pixiio> Ja, ik denk het wel lordievader. Wij hebben 2 SSD's over onze beschikking.
<Pixiio> Maar hoe mount ik hem dan?
<Ian> ja je gebruikt zo te zien 2 ssd's in raid
<Ian> maar als je hem op de bonnefooi gaat mounten
<Ian> krijg je hetzelfde als je nog een keer je server reboot
<lordievader> Ian heeft er verstand van zo te zien ;) Ik denk dat het verstandig is als ik mijn mond dicht hou.
<Pixiio> Naja de dedicated server deed het gisteren gewoon, alleen alles was read-only.
<Pixiio> Nu kreeg ik deze tip: "fsck -c /dev/md1 zou het moeten oplosen"
<Ian> doe eens  : cat /proc/mdstat
<Pixiio> Ik neem aan dat er niets gebeurd met onze bestanden door die command?
<Pixiio> Onze bestanden zijn namelijk aardig waardevol voor ons.
<Ian> als je mensen niet vertrouwd moet je ze niet om hulp vragen ;)
<Pixiio> Ik vertrouw je, maar wilde even weten of er een risico was. :)
<Ian> het leest de raidstatus uit
<Pixiio> http://puu.sh/22ma1
<Pixiio> << dat krijg ik eruit
<Ian> cool
<Ian> je raidstatus is nog intakt
<Pixiio> (Vind je het goed als ik screenshots even via Puu.sh doe?)
<Ian> ja
<Ian> inderdaad de tip die je kreg is juist
<Ian> zowel /dev/md1 als /dev/md2 moet je even fscj'en
<Ian> fsck'en
<Pixiio> Hij zei alleen wel dat ik even het systeem moest backupen.
<Pixiio> En dat kan op dit moment niet aangezien ik niets gemount heb
<Ian> mkdir /mnt/md1 ; mount /dev/md1 /mnt/md1
<Pixiio> Alle twee de commands invoeren in de SSH?
<Ian> ja
<Ian> ik kan je nu al melden dat als dat niet gaat werken dat het je een hoop hoofdpijn gaat bezorgen als dit niet gaat werken ;-)
<Ian> dubbele zin
<Pixiio> http://puu.sh/22mbC
<Pixiio> En nu is hij dus gemount?
<Pixiio> Er staan geen nieuwe bestanden als ik kijk via winscp
<Ian> check ff in /mnt/md1
<Ian> of je daar files ziet
<Pixiio> Via winscp?
<Ian> yes
<Pixiio> http://puu.sh/22meY
<Ian> lucky you
<Ian> daar zijn je bestanden
<Ian> ;)
<Pixiio> Is even doorzoeken, ik zoek een speciale map.
<Pixiio> Ik zoek de map "Multicraft", hij stond normaal in home
<Pixiio> Maar nu staat er niets in home
<Ian> aha
<Ian> doe eens : mkdir /mnt/md2 ; mount /dev/md2 /mnt/md2
<Pixiio> Yup, daar zit die in!
<Ian> :-)
<Pixiio> Veel dank.
<Pixiio> Nu dus alles backupen en daarna die command uitvoeren?
<Ian> eerst alles backuppen
<Ian> dan : cd /
<Ian> dan : umount /dev/md1 ; umount /dev/md2
<Ian> dan fsck -c /dev/md1 ; fsck -c /dev/md2
<Ian> en dan hoop ik voor je, dat de upgrade grub niet gesloopt heeft
<Pixiio> Ik hoop het inderdaad
<Pixiio> Volgens mij is de grub file corrupt namelijk
<Ian> dat kan
<Ian> nouja, corrupt zal die niet zijn
<Pixiio> Dat wordt met die command weer opgelost?
<Ian> nee.
<Ian> weet je of je grub of grub2 hebt ?
<Pixiio> Maar gaat hij na een restart dan niet precies hetzelfde doen?
<Pixiio> Volgens mij grub
<Ian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Ian> check @recover grub
<Ian> jij hebt ipv hda1 md1 als device
<Pixiio> Maar de ubuntu CD, die heb ik nergens aangezien wij bij OVH hosten.
<Pixiio> Ik hoop dat ik niet al te dom over kom, haha.
<Ian> je draait al in rescue mode, dat hebben ze al voor je gedaan
<Pixiio> Oh, top.
<Ian> en anders zul je langs het datacentrum moeten om het terplekke op te lossen
<Pixiio> Dus ik kan bij stap 4 beginnen?
<Pixiio> Parijs, dat wordt hem dus niet.
<Ian> hoezo, rotterdam -> parijs .. 2.5 uur met de thalys
<Ian> zo waardevol is je data dus niet voor je ;-)
<Pixiio> Naja er staat een game server op met data
<Ian> ah okay
<Pixiio> Maar op dit moment kan ik alles eraf halen, geen probleem dus.
<Ian> ja, je data kun je nu iig veiligstellen :-)
<Pixiio> Als het echt moet reinstall ik de OS.
<Ian> zonder fysieke toegang ?
<Pixiio> Ja, dat kan in het OVH panel.
<Ian> ah vet
<Ian> ik denk, dat dat de snelste oplossing voor je is als je grub niet aan de praat krijgt
<Ian> tbh
<Ian> grub &softraid sucks monkeydick ;)
<Pixiio> tbh?
<Ian> to be honest
<Pixiio> Ah
<Pixiio> Wat is hij langzaam zeg..
<Pixiio> 500 B/S
<Ian> dat kan nooit goed zijn
<Pixiio> Upload en download is normaal 100 mb/s
<Pixiio> http://puu.sh/22moT
<Ian> misschien is er toch wel een disk stuk, maar ziet het OS dat niet
<Ian> ik weet ook niet hoe softraid omgaat met SSD disken
<Pixiio> Hm
<Pixiio> http://gids.ovh.nl/ModeRescue
<Pixiio> We hebben zo'n rescue panel tot onze beschikken om de hardware te bekijken.
<Pixiio> Zie hierboven
<Ian> ok
<Pixiio> Zou die daar moeten zien als het kapot is?
<Ian> dat weet ik niet
<Pixiio> Anders bel ik OVH wel is even
<Pixiio> Hm hij heeft wel al 4000 playerfiles overgezet
<Pixiio> Ookal zijn die maar 1KB per file
<Pixiio> brb
<Pixiio> Ze gaan een backup op de FTP zetten
<Pixiio> Kan ik ook naar die FTP connecten? Of stopt het uploaden dan?
<rozebig> goed middag allemaal
<rozebig> iemand ervaring met kies van samsung
<rdww> hallo
<lordievader> Hey rdww
<Pixiio> Ian, ben je nog aanwezig?
<Pixiio> Wij krijgen onze dedicated server niet meer aan via HDD. Daarna wordt de server weer in "rescue mode" gezet door OVH. Bericht van OVH: http://pastebin.com/XFX3zzNe
<rdww> hallo is er iemand aanwezig?
<lordievader> rdww: Voer een /who uit om te kijken wie er allemaal in dit channel zitten ;)
<rdww> ik zie wie er in het channel zit, maar ik zie natuurlijk niet wie idle is en wie aanwezig
<lordievader> Klopt, punt is meer idlers reageren sneller op support-vragen dan op vragen of er iemand aanwezig is.
<rdww> Ik was eigenlijk opzoek naar iemand met verstand van proftpd, gezien ik het beginpath wil aanpassen dat maar niet lukt, ik zie het niet staan in de cofig file
<lordievader> rdww: Word die niet terug geleidt naar de home-dir van de user?
<rdww> Zou kunnen, kan ik dan gewoon een user aanmaken en de home dir laten verwijzen naar mijn xampp map?
<lordievader> rdww: Als ik gelijk heb wel, maar ik weet niet zeker of ik gelijk heb :P. Tijd geen proftp meer gebruikt.
<rdww> ik ga eens proberen
<lg188> Hey, hoet kan ik men xserver herstarten
<lg188> hoe moet
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm restart
<lg188> Unity is nog steeds redelijk  vervelend aan het doen
<lg188> zwarte balk en daar blijft het bij
<OerHeks> Met KDE geen problemen :-)
<lg188> wel, ik heb geen kde...
<lg188> rebooten een proberen
<DhrElien> hallo, heb Ubuntu 12.4 en als ik een USB stick insteek krijg ik de melding dat er te weinig ruimte is om te kunnen mounten. er is nochtands 890MB vrij op mijn / partitie
<ertai_NL> DhrElien: en op je /var?
<DhrElien> dit is waarschijnlijk gelinkt aan een ander probleem dat is heb... sudo dpkg --configure -a geeft mij de volgende fout dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat
<ertai_NL> of je /var is read-only of hij is vol denk ik
<DhrElien> er zit 388MB in
<DhrElien> in heb 2 partities: / 9GB /home 54GB
<ertai_NL> raar
<DhrElien> op mijn / is 890 beschikbaar en op /home 1,8GB
<OerHeks> beetje opruimen, sudo apt-get autoclean
<ertai_NL> zou meer als genoeg moeten zijn
<DhrElien> apt-get autoclean geeft mij volgende fout E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<DhrElien> en sudo dpkg --configure -a geeft de fout die ik daarnet doorgegeven heb
<DhrElien> ik denk dat tijdens een gewone software update eens misgelopen is
<ertai_NL> als je df intypt in de terminal.. hoeveel procent vol geven de partities
<DhrElien> maar weet eingelijk niet wat, en vooral niet wat ik er kan aan doen...
<ertai_NL> dat dpkg-commando zou de database moeten fixen
<DhrElien> sorrie ik viel weg
<DhrElien> op mijn / 90% en op mijn /home 97%, dit is in overeenstemming met de systeemmonitor
<DhrElien> was er nog iets interesant gepost?
<ertai_NL> nee
<DhrElien> :)
<ertai_NL> zou allemaal goed lijken naar mij
<DhrElien> ik kan ook geen software meer installeren en krijg fouten dat naar hetzelfde lijden..
<DhrElien> tis vooral ambetant dat ik mijn USB stick niet meer kan gebruiken
<OerHeks> ja, en krijgt geen updates binnen
<DhrElien> ga nog een beetje googlen maar als ik niets vind... zou het opgelost zijn door ubuntu opnieuw te installeren?
<DhrElien> OerHeks, heb ik ook last van...
<OerHeks> misschien werkt dit http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/var-lib-dpkg-status-corrupted-912210/#post4517620
<DhrElien> iets currupted
<DhrElien> da zou wel kunnen
<OerHeks> First, rebuild the list of available packages. Open a terminal, and, as root,dpkg --update-avail /var/lib/dpkg/available Then repair the broken status file. dpkg --merge-available /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DhrElien> Vervangen van het oude beschikbare pakkettenbestand, met /var/lib/dpkg/available. dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/available' for writing available database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat
<DhrElien> is de foutmelding die ik krijg bij het eerst
<OerHeks> wreed
<DhrElien> tis wel dezelfde fout dat ik heb
<DhrElien> en denk ook aan een probleem zoals die kerek
<OerHeks> en je /tmp/ leeggooien ?
<DhrElien> 28MB vrij-er
<DhrElien> dpkg --update-avail /var/lib/dpkg/available  geeft nu Vervangen van het oude beschikbare pakkettenbestand, met /var/lib/dpkg/available. Information about 2351 packages was updated.
<DhrElien> das goed
<DhrElien> dpkg --merge-available /var/lib/dpkg/status  geeft minder goed nieuws
<DhrElien> dpkg: error: onbekende optie --merge-available  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `m
<DhrElien> er zit nochatands veel in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<og_> Honey chick must see no fakes http://20princes.islive.eu
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-15
<Berend_> Hallo, is hier iemand die verstand heeft van MYSQL?
<StefandeVries> In #mysql zijn er vast meer.
<Berend_> Ik kwam daar niet in, steeds een bericht met: " Cannot send to channel: #mysql"
<OerHeks> dan is uw naam op freenode niet geregistreerd
<OerHeks> Type "  /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address  " en beantwoord je mail
<Berend_> Oh oke
<Berend_> Dank
<Mustangman1966> Vraag ik heb een Dell Latitude d600 met een Broadcom 570x gigabit wifi kaart, maar deze wordt niet herkend door Xubuntu 12.04? Ook de Dell True mobile 1400 Lan kaart wordt niet herkend, hoe kan ik beide weer aan de gang krijgen?
<Mustangman1966> Ik heb ook een topic op het forum met daarin meer info (in ondersteuning en onderwerk, installatie, thread: Xubuntu 12.04 en een Dell Latitude D600)
<Mustangman1966> Als iemand iets weet dan hoor ik het graag via het forum, moet helaas gaan werken.
<douwe> iemand hier?
<douwe> Ik heb een probleem met de combinatie (proftd) met de GADMIN GUI en filezilla, iemand hier mee bekend?
<Gorash_> not me
<Gorash_> maar waarom zou je proftpd willen gebruiken? ;)
<douwe> @Gorash omdat ik daar allang mee werk, ik kan het conf bestand dromen vandaar, had je een suggestie van een beter , makkelijker alternatief dan? ik werk met ubuntu server 12.04 lts debian
<douwe> trouwens SFTP gaat wel prima in filezilla inmiddels SSL geactiveerd erg vreemd in bijvoorbeeld wsftp of eender welke client werkt ftp wel normaal
<JanC> SFTP != FTP + SSL
<douwe> @janC klopt dan maar zo
<JanC> douwe: gebruik je FileZilla op Windows of Ubuntu?
<tvbrux> Goedenavond allen.
<JanC> nautilus (bestandsbeheer in Ubuntu) kan namelijk ook gewoon FTP(S) & SFTP
<tvbrux> Ik ben sinds een tijdje over van OSx naar ubuntu 12.10, met veel plezier! Er zijn nog enkele kleine dingen die ik niet opgelost krijg. Namelijk multitouch gestures krijg ik niet goed werkend.
<tvbrux> ik heb touchegg, xswipe en mtrack met easystroke geprobeerd. Maar het werkt niet geweldig. xSwipe was nog het meest functioneel. Ik wil alleen maar 2vinger swipe links en rechts als pagina terug/vooruit gebruiken. Iemand tips?
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch --> daar iets nuttigs te vinden?
<Gorash_> Hey, wie iemand iets van pulse, xbmc af?
<Gorash_> Ik heb hier mp3 draaien voor muziek, en xbmc voor films, maar die combinatie werkt niet echt lekker.. nu kan mijn xbmc weet niet bij het geluid... zucht!
<Gorash_> misschien lokaal in xbmc pulse toevoegen als IP? pulse is namelijk benaderbaar via netwerk
<JanC> Gorash_: heeft XBMC dan geen native Pulse backend?
<Gorash_> ik weet het niet precies.. ik wil enkel passtrough
<Gorash_> maar zodra ik pulse aanspreek via netwerk knalt xmbc er uit
<Gorash_> mijn receiver verwerkt het signaal
<JanC> uh
<Gorash_> *mp3 = mpd
<Gorash_> ik had dus xmbc werkend, maar nu heb ik ook mpd draaien. Geen sound meer uit xmbc
<JanC> beide ondersteunen PulseAudio, dus dat lijkt me eerder een configuratieprobleem
<JanC> althans, beide ondersteunen het in de pakketten voor 12.10 (als ik me op de afhankelijkheden baseer)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-16
<Gorash> @JanC
<Gorash> Ik draai 11.10 nog, denk dat ik vanmiddag upgrade naar 12.04 lts
<Gorash> vreemde is dat ik pulse wel via netwerk kan aanspreken, + mpd draai.. maar xmbc gewoon geen output
<Gorash> Bij een dist-upgrade wordt de home folder altijd met rust gelaten toch?
<JanC> Gorash: apt-get dist-upgrade / update-manager / do-release-upgrade zelf laten data in je $HOME inderdaad met rust
<JanC> Gorash: en het is me niet helemaal duidelijk hoe je PA, MPD & XBMC geconfigureerd hebt
<JanC> Gorash: wat print: apt-cache show xbmc-bin | grep -c libpulse
<JanC> als dat 0 print heeft de versie van XBMC in 11.10 geen ondersteuning voor PA, en dat zou je probleem verklaren uiteraard
<maltje> ik heb hier een laptop met ubuntu op te koop waar kan ik dat ergens in het forum zetten?
<erik_k> In de rubriek Aangeboden
<OerHeks> maltje, eerst inloggen, dan pas is te koop/gevraagd zichtbaar
<Bitforlife> hallo iedereen
<OerHeks> hoi Bitforlife
<Bitforlife> heeft iemand ervaring met backtrack 5 r3 ?
<OerHeks> BT valt niet onder ubuntu support,  join #backtrack-linux
<Bitforlife> bedank voor de tip ik ga gelijk even kijken
<maltje> ok bedankt,ik vond het niet direct
<OerHeks> ...Spatiebalk knop ontbreekt ..
 * OerHeks vind spatiebalk ook erg onhandig http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/aangeboden/dell-inspiron-78950/
<Gorash> @JanC, zal zo ff kijken
<Gorash> Hij is nog bezig met upgraden :)
<Gorash> paradoxical@MalTir:~$ apt-cache show xbmc-bin | grep -c libpulse
<Gorash> 0
<Gorash> inderdaad.....
<Gorash> ik ga die pc ook eerst upgraden naar 12.04, kunnen ze er weer ff tegen, kan ik straks even kijken of ik XBMC kan instellen
<JanC> Gorash: eh, waar had je die XBMC vandaan trouwens?
<JanC> 11.10 had geen XBMC in de officiële repositories blijkbaar?
<Gorash> jawel
<Gorash> stond in restricted
<Gorash> maar ik ga over op 12.04, kan die weer lekker 5 jaar draaien :)
<JanC> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xbmc&searchon=names&section=all --> geen pakketten vóór 12.04 ?
<JanC> zeker dat je die niet uit een PPA had?
<JanC> of een third party repository?
<JanC> tenzij het een andere naam had of zo
<JanC> zonder "xbmc" erin
<Gorash> ik weet vrij zeker dat ik restricted heb toegevoegd en hij daar in stond
<Gorash> ik draai 11.10 he
<Gorash> zal zo ff op de machine kijken
<rita_> wie help
<OerHeks> hallo rita_
<rita_> waarom zit ubuntu mijn philips 17b dus 17" scherm als een 15 " zelfde met een philips 19" ziet die als een 18"
<OerHeks> grappig, ubuntu krijgt verkeerde EDID info door
<OerHeks> zolang de resolutie maar goed is, toch?
<rita_> nee
<rita_> iemand hier
<OerHeks> rita_, je bent ook al bezig in #ubuntu
<OerHeks> additional drivers zou misschien op kunnen lossen, zoals blueskai aangeeft.
<rita_> oerhek
<rita_> oerheks hoe werkt dat
<OerHeks> open dash en zoek "stuurprogramma" of "additional" naar die tool
<OerHeks> maar als ik me goed herinner, moet je ook een melding krijgen als er drivers beschikbaar zijn, ook via updates
<rita_> hoe kan ik direct naar het bureaublad gaan zonder de programma's te sluiten
<StefandeVries> Windows-toets+D.
<rita__> hi
<rita__> hoe kan ik live audio spelen in ubuntu
<NoirX> hoi
<rita__> ho naar internet radio luisteren
<charl_> rita__: ik gebruik altijd vlc ervoor
<charl_> volgens mij is rhythmbox meer populair
<OerHeks> ou, maar moet nog wel werken http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/RhythmboxRadiostations
<OerHeks> oud*
<OerHeks> er is ook ergens een radio-tray in softwarecentrum
<rita__> ik wil naar joe.be luisteren
<rita__> of q-music.be
<OerHeks> zoek hun .pls op en luisteren maar
<OerHeks> als deze eenmaal speelt, bookmark maken
<rita__> is er geen plug in voor firefox
<OerHeks> of er geen plugin is?
 * OerHeks zit op Kubuntu met Chrome
<OerHeks> zeg, op die wiki staat ook de lijst met vlaamse stations
<OerHeks> misschien zijn die per muis te bereiken
<NoirX> hoi OerHeks
<NoirX> waarom is ubuntu zo'n populaire distro
<StefandeVries> Dat vragen wij ons ook wel eens af.
<OerHeks> Knoppix heeft linux populair gemaakt > live mode
<NoirX> er moet een reden zijn naast geluk denk ik
<NoirX> ok
<rita__> waar kan ik  niezt live luisten naar q-music.be via ubuntu
<OerHeks> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/liste_radio_belgique
<charl_> rita__: ik kan het gewoon binnen de chromium browser op http://www.belgie.fm/
<charl_> je moet wel eerst een plugin installeren
<rita__> charl_, welke plugin moet ik hebben
<charl_> ik heb zelf niet goed opgelet, gewoon dialoogjes volgen
<rita__> wat moet ik doen
<charl_> als je op qmusic clickt krijg je zo een bericht bovenaan in chromium dat je "windows media player 10" permissie moet geven
<charl_> ik click gewoon op "run this time" (ik gebruik ubuntu in het engels)
<rita__> ik gebruik firefox
<charl_> oh het werkt gewoon hier
<charl_> binnen firefox, hoef verder op niks te clicken
<charl_> leuk, wis ik niet :)
<charl_> *wist
<OerHeks> je hebt ubuntu-restricted-extras wel geinstalleerd, hoop ik?
<charl_> sorry ik moet weg, fijne avond!
<NoirX> OerHeks: ik ben bijna klaar voor LPI 1 examen, heb 2 verschillende boeken gelezen, jammar genoeg kwam lpi met new revision op 2/7/12 dus ik moet nieuwe recources hebben voor dingens als upstart, systemd, lvm ..etc
<OerHeks> Na de studie, begint het leren.
<NoirX> dat klinkt als filosofie , wijsheid, kan maar ik begrijpt de bedoeling nog niet helemaal hehe
<OerHeks> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> LVM zal niet zoveel veranderen denk ik, misschien uitgebreid met btrfs ?
<NoirX> ok bedankt OerHeks, maar voor lpi 1 gelukkig is er op www.ibm.com developerworks, toturials met update
<NoirX> deze site bevat updated toturials voor lpi 1 101, maar 102 nog niet
<NoirX> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/index.html
<JanC_> LOL, qmusic.be voorpagina opvragen genereert maar zo'n 100 fouten...  :p
<OerHeks> ow ik dacht dat wij in NL die niet konden ontvangen.
<OerHeks> ahha
<JanC> vb. "Waarschuwing: Unknown property 'margin-ight'.  Declaration dropped."   :p
<OerHeks> Kun je het ook testen met IE10 ? ik vermoed dat het daar wel werkt :-D
<JanC> ik betwijfel of IE 10 'margin-ight' ondersteunt  :p
<Gorash> damn, mijn receiver pomp gewoon 430 watt rond op de meter, pretty sick
<Gorash> niet slecht voor een oud beestje uit 1997 :)
<OerHeks> ben je dat aan het meten ?
<JanC> receiver?
<OerHeks> "me krultang, echt niet"
<Gorash> ja heb een meter tussen contact gehangen
<Gorash> oude harman kardon AVR500
<StefandeVries> OerHeks: dank je, nu heb ik mijn scherm ondergeproest. :P
<Gorash> vroeg me af wat die trekt bij volle belasting
<Gorash> hij piekt gewoon op 600 watts, best ziek
<OerHeks> netjes, 8 x boxen ?
<Gorash> 5.1
<OerHeks> ook optical?
<Gorash> zit te kijken om zo'n oude AVR7000 aan te schaffen, 6x 110 watt fabrieksopgaaf
<Gorash> ye heeft ook optical
<Gorash> zo'n receivers koop je voor 200 - 300 op marktplaats, geven echt lekkere sound voor die prijs
<OerHeks> nou, zal wel zakken, want een set heeft tegenwoordig hdmi
<Gorash> yeah, maar vraag me af wat de meerwaarde is
<JanC> Gorash: 80W/channel × 5 = 400 W alleen voor de versterker
<Gorash> yeah i know JanC
<JanC> ugh
<Gorash> maar volume opdraaien zorgt wel voor een mooie stijging he ;)
<Gorash> ik heb hier nog mooi 6 speaker setup, ik pluk wel zo'n beest van marktplaatsbinnenkort.. audio kan ook via glas :)
<imkes60> welterusten, allemaal
<FOAD> Dag imkes60.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-17
<rita_> hoe kan ik zorgen dat een mapping  over het netwerk blijft bestaan na afsluiten ubuntu
<dberkouwer> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met het aan de praat krijgen van torrentflux, de database is al geimplenteerd
<dberkouwer> als ik alleen de webpagina wil opvragen dus ip/torrentflux
<dberkouwer> kan hij hem niet vinden terwijl de files van torrentflux toch echt in die map zitten
<Alwin> Hoi
<kaeto> hoi :)
<Alwin> Moet je voor ubuntu drivers hebben
<Alwin> Voor videokaart enz.
<Alwin> Dat weet ik namelijk niet. Een van jullie wel?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-10
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<OerHeks> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> 100% up and running
<lordievader> Nice!
<basd82> Goede avond deze heden avond
<lordievader> Hallo basd82
<OerHeks> goud zilver brons, kan nog beter
<basd82> hi
<JanC> dag basd82-toekomstige-DM  ;)
<basd82> O jee
<basd82> en wie in jan C?
<basd82> ben trouwens al DM maar nog een zonder upload rechten :-D
<OerHeks> wat leuk, wat is een dm?
<basd82> Debian maintainer
<OerHeks> ah zo
<OerHeks> ik vond een handig stukje software om chrome via cli te besturen, alleen is dit voor OSX https://github.com/prasmussen/chrome-cli
<OerHeks> bestaat er zoiets voor linux?
 * OerHeks niet vinden nie
<basd82> Stome captive portal, in het zieken huis ook
<OerHeks> 15 minuut limit?
<basd82> Nee
<basd82> 12 uur of zo
<basd82> maar ś avond weer vaker
<basd82> eigelijk geen pijl op te trekken
<basd82> maar is gratis dus mag niks zeggen .....
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-11
<dejeffmen> hallo
<dejeffmen> iemand thuis?
<joostvb> bom dia
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<EvA__> Goedendag, wil mij graag registreren op ubuntuforum, maar ontvang bevestigingsmail niet. Wat te doen??
<OerHeks> ubuntu-nl forum ?
<EvA__> PS Woon in Amsterdam, heb sinds kort Ubuntu, maar heb daar nu hulp bij nodig. Moet van Chromium, naar Chrome.. Help a.u.b.?
<EvA__> Ja, .nl forum
<OerHeks> simpel, download het pakket van de chrome website, die voegt een PPA toe en je krijgt chrome. dit kan prima naast chromium bestaan.
<OerHeks> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<EvA__> Mij was geadviseerd het volgende te doen:  ChroMIUM stop met het ondersteunen van flash filmpjes etc. Chromium verwijderen, open een terminal venster (CTRL-T) verwijder chromium sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser Vergeet niet je bookmarks te backuppen (als het goed is staan deze in je google profiel, zo niet volg dan de volgende procedure alvorens chromium te verwijderen: typ in de adresbalk chrome://bookmarks/#1 Klik op Organise e
<OerHeks> chromium kan je gewoon verwijderen via softwarecentrum/synaptics
<EvA__> Weet helaas, nog, niet, wat PPA is. Kunt u mij a.u.b., evt. online, hierbij helpen?
<OerHeks> die PPA krijg je door het pakket te installeren, en de rest gaat vanzelf
<EvA__> Bookmarks back-uppen? Niet nodig? Wat zijn book-marks?
<OerHeks> bookmarks zijn internet adresjes die je hebt opgeslagen in chromium. handig als je ze backupd, dan hoef je ze niet opnieuw in te stellen
<EvA__> Gewoon, via Chromium, Chrome, instaleren? Sorry, ben nog digibeet
<EvA__> Okay, installatie procedure Chrome, wijst zich vanzelf?
<OerHeks> Jups, ik verwacht geen probleem
<EvA__> Verder, enig idee, hoe ik lid van Ubuntuforum.nl kan worden? Krijg geen bevestigingsmail...
<OerHeks> normaal zou je die moeten krijgen met een minuut http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<EvA__> Tig keer gedaan. Geen resultaat. Ook geen reactie van forum beheer ontvangen. Gebruik Mozzila
<EvA__> Hallo..?
<EvA__> Can anyone help me, with registering to the ubuntu.forum.nl?
<trijntje> hey EvA__, wat is er loos?
<JanC> EvA__: wanneer heb je forumbeheer gecontacteerd?
<JanC> (en hoe?)
<NoirX> hoi allemaal
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<GEBRUIKER> Hallo, ik ben net nieuw met UBUNTU (12.04 LTS). En heb een paar, voor de ervaren gebruiker, kleine, voor mij, te hoog gegrepen probleem(pjes). Ik woon in Aam Oud-West, maar hulp via het net, vind ik ook prima. Wie wil, & kan mij helpen (bv. veel filmpjes, doen het onder Chromium, niet meer, & Shut-Down, werkt niet meer), evt. voor tegen 'prestatie'!
<hans_> goede middag
<GEBRUIKER> Hallo?... Weet niet hoe dit werkt. Geen reacties? Moet nu ook afsluiten. Hoop, van harte, iemand, via dit forum, te kunnen vinden. Grt., E.
<OerHeks> GEBRUIKER, bekend probleem, flash en open source chromium, daarom gebruik ik Chrome met ingebouwde pepperflash
<lordievader> OerHeks: Te laat :(
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-13
<bjornbr> hoi heb een vraag werkt hotmail ook op ubuntu ik heb nu nog windows maar wil graag overstappen
<Packjam> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> lo
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> bedankt, Upstart! http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 welkom systemD
<Davy_> Is er iemand die mij wil helpen?
<trijntje> jahoor, vraag maar raak
<OerHeks> :-)
<Davy_> ik ben op de een of andere manier als een andere gebruiker ingelogd
<Davy_> nu werkt het zijpaneel niet meer
<Davy_> en ik heb ook een probleem met een programma voor midi
<trijntje> als een andere gebruiker?
<trijntje> typ eens 'who am i' in een terminal en druk op enter, wat zie je dan?
<Davy_> ja weet het ook niet precies. Dit is 12.04
<Davy_> het begon met problemen met het beeld
<Davy_> ook het dropscreen waar je de computer moet afsluiten doet het niet meer
<trijntje> maar waarom denk je dat je als een andere gebruiker bent ingelogd?
<Davy_> ik kreeg een melding dat ik niet alle rechten heb
<trijntje> heb je de exacte melding nog, en wanneer kreeg je die melding te zien?
<OerHeks> op 'who am i' ?
<Davy_> ja
<trijntje> zonder aanhalingstekens?
<Davy_> de computer zegt 'schoolschaakclub pts/0' of zoiets
<Davy_> maar de computer heet eigenlijk anders
<trijntje> kan je de exacte uitvoer + het commando hier plakken?
<OerHeks> lijkt erop dat je als guest bent ingelogd, dan werkt sudo ook niet dacht ik
<Davy_> ik denk het niet
<Davy_> schoolschaakclub@schoolschaakclub-MS-7388:~$ who am i schoolschaakclub pts/1        2014-02-14 17:27 (:0.0)
<OerHeks> dat is de account naam
<Davy_> geen idee wat het betekent
<trijntje> ok, dus je bent ingelogd als 'schoolschaakclub', is dat de gebruiker?
<OerHeks> niet de pc naam
<Davy_> weet ik niet
<Davy_> ik dacht dat de computer zo heette
<trijntje> Davy_: hoe kan je niet je gebruikersnaam weten? Is het wel je eigen pc?
<OerHeks> als je 'hostname' tiept, krijg je de pc naam
<trijntje> welke naam gebruik je dan om in te loggen?
<Davy_> schoolschaakclub-MS-7388 is de hostname
<Davy_> gebruikersnaam is wellicht ook schoolschaakclub
<Davy_> dit is mijn eigen computer
<Davy_> maar gaf nooit problemen
<trijntje> welke naam gebruik je om in te loggen?
<trijntje> op de computer?
<Davy_> hij is aan de piano gekoppeld voor piano booster
<Davy_> de computer start altijd zonder inlog
<trijntje> ok, dus je bent in ieder geval als de gewone gebruiker ingelogd, dus dat probleem is opgelost
<Davy_> zou mijn achternaam kunnen proberen
<Davy_> maar weet niet hoe dat moet
<Davy_> ik had een apple like bar geinstalleerd onderin het scherm
<Davy_> en die stopte er mee
<trijntje> Davy_: wat is de uitvoer van 'ls /home'
<Davy_> en toen ook het grafische deel van het midi-programma
<trijntje> daarmee kunnen we zien welke gebruikers er op de computer bestaan
<Davy_> zou het liefst ubuntu opnieuw installeren
<Davy_> maar hoe dat te doen vanuit deze omstandigheden
<Davy_> de uitvoer is dan in in lichtblauwe letters schoolschaakclub
<Davy_> wat zou die lichtblauwe kleur betekenen?
<OerHeks> blauw is folder
<Davy_> ok
<OerHeks> dat klopt wel, een account is een folder onder /home/$USER/
<Davy_> moet ik dan invoeren?
<Davy_> Trijntje? Oerheks?
<OerHeks> het is een beetje warrig, je begon over een probleem met zijpaneel en afsluiten, en een midi programma.
<Davy_> ja, die dingen werken niet meer
<OerHeks> wat heb je gedaan voordat dit gebeurde?
<Davy_> ikzelf niet veel
<Davy_> ding draait al  maanden bij de piano
<Davy_> maar plots begonnen een aantal dingen kuren te geven
<Davy_> iemand heeft er nog xp op gezet maar dat gebruik ik niet, te langzaam
<Davy_> probeerde vanaf usb een reinstall, ook niet gelukt
<trijntje> ik viel even weg, kan je herhalen wat je hebt gezegd?
<Davy_> zie hierboven
<Davy_> er is geen echte nieuwe info bijgekomen
<trijntje> ja, ik kan dat dus niet zien, want ik was weggevallen
<trijntje> dit is geen website die alles opslaat, als je niet in dit kanaal zit als iemand iets zegt kan je het niet teruglezen
<Davy_> probeerde vanaf usb een reinstall, ook niet gelukt
<Davy_> ok
<trijntje> ok, wat ging er mis?
<Davy_> nou ja, de computer zag de usb niet
<Davy_> en vervolgens startte die de niet goed werkende installatie
<trijntje> ok, heb je al een backup van alle belangrijke bestanden die op de pc staan?
<Davy_> ja, alles naar Dropbox verplaatst
<Davy_> de andere programmaś kan ik zo weer downloaden
<trijntje> ok, je kan ook een nieuwe gebruiker 'davy' aanmaken, met een beetje geluk zijn dan al je problemen ook weg
<trijntje> dat is een stuk sneller dan helemaal opnieuw installeren
<Davy_> hoe  doe ik dat
<trijntje> welke 'apple like bar' had je trouwens geinstalleerd, en waar had je die vandaan?
<Davy_> ben de naam kwijt
<Davy_> met een geel lachebekje als symboo;
<Davy_> is wel fijn zo'n bar beneden in beeld
<trijntje> via het softwarecentrum?
<Davy_> ja
<trijntje> het is niet handig om zelf met de interface te gaan klooien en andere dingen te installeren, zoals je gemerkt hebt gaat dat vaak fout
<trijntje> als je een balk beneden wilt kan je beter xubuntu of lubuntu gebruiken
<Davy_> tot voor een paar dagen ging alles goed, zelfs bij een leek als ik
<Davy_> die ken ik verder niet
<Davy_> er schijnt ook een ubuntu te zijn met allerlei programmaś voor muziekbewerking
<Davy_> die zou ik ook wel willen
<Davy_> maar heb jij een idee van hoe ik opnieuw moet installeren
<Davy_> weet je wat er ook gebeurd is?
<Davy_> er zit 4 gig in als geheugen
<Davy_> ik heb er een 2 GB bijgeprikt maar dat werkte niet
<Davy_> Daarna startte de computer nog wel maar die gaf wel eerst een melding met plaatje over het MSI moederbord
<Davy_> die 2 gb was geen dual channel
<Davy_> wist ik veel
<OerHeks> lekker aan het prutsen dus
<Davy_> ja, omdat ik dus een aantal computers kreeg voor de schoolschaakclub
<Davy_> op 6 gb kun je een forse schaakmotor draaien. Dit ding is ook nog 64 bits
<trijntje> ben ik weer
<Davy_> oki
<trijntje> is het gelukt om een nieuwe gebruiker aan te maken?
<Davy_> hoe doe ik dat
<trijntje> start gnome-control-center via de terminal, en dan naar 'gebruikersaccounts'
<Davy_> wat is het commando?
<Davy_> ik ben leek
<trijntje> gnome-control-center
<Davy_> ik zie alleen accounts en dan schoolschaakclub is beheerder
<Davy_> maar nergens nieuw account aanmaken
<trijntje> rechtsboven in het scherm moet je op 'ontgrendelen' klikken, en dan kan je links onder op het + teken klikken om een nieuwe gebruiker aan te maken
<Davy_> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: running '/usr/sbin/adduser' failed: /usr/sbin/adduser returned an error (1): adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname' option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<trijntje> ja, maar als het goed is zie je nu wel een nieuw venster
<Davy_> Er is nu een nieuw account Davy
<trijntje> perfect, nu moet je wel instellen dat davy ook beheerder is
<Davy_> Dat kan niet in dat scherm
<Davy_> Er staat nergens wissel van beheerder of zo
<trijntje> bij Account-type, moet 'beheerder' ipv 'standaard' zijn
<Davy_> Er is nu een tweede beheerderaccount Davy
<Davy_> met wachtwoord
<trijntje> ok, nu nog van het oude account het automatisch aanmelden uitzetten, en dan opnieuw opstarten
<Davy_> de computer neem ik aan
<trijntje> jeps
<Davy_> even deze site bookmappen
<Davy_> tot zo, heb nog even dan moet ik met mijn zoon nara de sportclub
<Davy_> gebruik dus nu een harde break
<Davy_> kan niet anders
<trijntje> Davy_, nee, niet doen
<Davy_> hoe moet het dan?
<trijntje> das niet zo goed voor de pc, typ maar 'sudo shutdown -P now' in de terminal
<Davy_> thnx
<trijntje> je ziet geen sterretjes als je je wachtwoord invoert
<Davy__> Trijntje?
<trijntje_> ja
<Davy__> dit ziet er goed uit. Dank je wel
<Davy__> moet wel weer een paar dingen regelen maar de zijbalk is terug
<trijntje_> graag gedaan. Er zijn hier altijd wel mensen om te helpen, maar soms moet je een kwartier of een uurtje wachten
<Davy__> en de balk boven in beeld ook
<Davy__> fijn hoor
<Davy__> ik ga naar de tram
<trijntje_> ok, ik hoop dat niet weer alles in de war gaat
<Davy__> goed weekeinde en wellicht tot het volgende probleem
<trijntje_> fijn weekeind
<Davy__> nee ik ga die zooi onderin beeld niet meer plaatsen
<Davy__> maar wel de dingen voor midi
<Davy__> bedankt en tot ziens
<Davy__> moet echt weg
<OerHeks> :-)
<Davy__> competitie begint om 19 uur
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> "Canonical Explains Why Linux Mint and All Other Distros Must Sign a License Agreement"  bla bla bla
<OerHeks> tijd om over te stappen :-D
<Fermata> Arch Linux \o/
<OerHeks> Kubuntu heeft geen licentie nodig
<OerHeks> dat las ik gister ergens
<OerHeks> http://blogs.kde.org/2014/02/14/no-licence-needed-kubuntu-derivative-distributions?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<OerHeks> KDE is nie van kanoniekal nie
<Kebabfish> dat nieuws heb ik gemist omtrent de licenties
<Kebabfish> klinkt niet echt super...
<noirx_> goede middag
<OerHeks> plus stukje van vandaag over mint derivaatje http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Explains-Why-Linux-Mint-and-All-Other-Distros-Must-Sign-a-License-Agreement-426770.shtml
<Kebabfish> als ik het goed begrijp gaat het om het ubuntu trademark, en dat moet beschermd worden door canonical willen ze dat behouden
<Kebabfish> klinkt als weinig keus, en niet goed gecommuniceerd door ubuntu
<OerHeks> ja, trademark en binairy's
<Kebabfish> door canonical bedoel ik
<OerHeks> zal ook wel samenhangen met het mobiele platform, denk ik
<Kebabfish> ik ging al direct kijken naar een leuke debian, maar zo te zien is het een storm in een glas water
<OerHeks> de hele schil om linux-kernel/android-stack/cloud-whatever dus
<OerHeks> mja, je krijgt er ook wat voor terug, de ontwikkelomgeving service etc
<Kebabfish> en die license agreement, wat staat daar precies in
<Kebabfish> lijkt erop dat canonical het goed bedoelt, anders kan mint later het ubuntu-gebeuren niet meer gebruiken
<noirx_>  wat is de voordeel van ubuntu over debian/slackware?
<Kebabfish> makkelijker in gebruik
<noirx_> ok, maar dat interesseert me niet persoonlijk, ik hou van uitdagingen , complex dingen behandelen
<Kebabfish> probeer ze eens uit
<noirx_> ik heb gisteren debian geinstalleerd, netinstall,geweldige os, maar minimum installatie met zomin software , zelf geen vim
<noirx_> ik merk dat debian geweldige pakket beheer heeft, meer dan 20 000 programmas
<noirx_> ubuntu is gebaseerd op debian en de naam betekent in het afrikaans mensenliefden
<noirx_> :)
<JanC> noirx_: het zou me verwonderen als Debian netinstall geen vim-tiny heeft?
<JanC> of gebruiken ze elvis?
<JanC> of nvi, misschien?
<JanC> (Ubuntu heeft overigens ook een netinstall)
<noirx_> janc: echtwaar , netinstall is zo minimum zelf geen elvis of joe of vim of zelf lynx
<JanC> noirx_: eh, hoe bewerk je dan een tekstbestand?
<noirx_> maar het systeem is so geweldig, en pakket beheer is goed geregeld
<noirx_> met vi
<noirx_> maar ik heb al vim gedownload
<JanC> vi zit niet in Debian
<noirx_> ja wel
<noirx_> in mijn installatie wel, netinstall 7.4
<JanC> er is geen Debian-pakket voor vi, enkel voor een aantal vi-klonen zoals nvi, elvis & vim-tiy...
<JanC> vim-tiny
<noirx_> janC: ik ben slackware gebruiker al een tijdje, maar ik stapte over naar debian voor nieuwsgierigheid
<noirx_> janc ik meen het, ik gebruik debian de laatste, en ik heb vi geinstalleerd
<JanC> wat zegt: update-alternatives --display vi
<noirx_> ok
<JanC> (de slave-lijnen zijn niet van belang)
<noirx_> oirx@Muna:~/Downloads$ update-alternatives --display vi
<noirx_> vi - auto mode
<noirx_>   link currently points to /usr/bin/vim.basic
<noirx_> /usr/bin/vim.basic - priority 30
<noirx_>   slave vi.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/vim.1.gz
<noirx_>   slave vi.fr.1.gz: /usr/share/man/fr/man1/vim.1.gz
<JanC> dus je hebt vim  :)
<noirx_> ik heb zelf net vim geinstalleerd door synaptic
<noirx_> geen lynx ook
<noirx_> wel raar dat de netinstallatie zo minimun is
<JanC> eh
<JanC> bij netinstall installeer je zoveel je wil
<JanC> maar minimaal is minimaal
<JanC> en mogelijk heb je wel w3m?
<noirx_> mischien de cd installatie is wat ruimer
<JanC> netinstall moet over het netwerk geladen worden, en is bedoeld om ook over een niet-zo-snel netwerk nog bruikbaar te zijn  :)
<noirx_> janc: wat ik plus punt vind voor slackware, is dat je een ruime software selectie krijgt geinstalleerd
<noirx_> mogelijk
<JanC> dat kan in Debian/Ubuntu toch ook?
<noirx_> ja, mishcien vol installatie
<noirx_> ik gebruik al jaren slackware, maar door stomme problemen besloot ik een andere distro te gaan kiezen, willikeurig koos ik voor debian en ik ben echt  blij mee
<noirx_> ik ga binnen kort ubuntu installeren om achter te komen waarom het zo populair is, naast de gebruikvriendlijkheid
<JanC> Ubuntu netinstaller zal je even voor moeten zoeken  :)
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<noirx_> janc: met netinstallatie ben ik onzeker geworden, ik denk beter iso's branden
<OerHeks> of minimal iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A64-bit_PC_.28amd64.2C_x86_64.29
<noirx_> goed, zal ik zeker proberen
<JanC> mini.iso is gewoon hetzelfde als netboot image, behalve hoe je ze boot
<noirx_> ok
<noirx_> ik wil liever voor vol installatie gaan, om te kunnen genieten van de ruime keuze of applicaties
<OerHeks> neem dan de dvd, i.p.v. de kleine iso
<noirx_> ik bestelde 2hands pc, krijg hem volgende week, met 140 gb, dan ga ik zoveel distros instaleren om te ontdenkken
<noirx_> ok, dat is een goede
<noirx_> kan ik distro's en applicaties installeren op externe harde schijf met usb aansluiting?
<OerHeks> Als je er van kan booten, kan dat, maar is niet snel
<noirx_> OerHeks, ok, maar waar ligt het aan " als ik evan kan booten"
<OerHeks> of je pc kan booten vanaf usb/usb disk
<noirx_> ok
<noirx_> OerHeks, dit is de pc die ik gisteren kocht, kan die usb booten http://www.usedpc4sale.nl/nl/category/intel-core2duo-/
<JanC> dus als je PC niet ouder is dan 15 jaar of zo  ;)
<noirx_> ok
<JanC> in de tijd van Core 2 Duo mag dat zeker geen probleem meer geweest zijn
<noirx_> ok
<JanC> minus BIOS-bugs of zo natuurlijk, maar dat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk bij een PC uit die tijd
<noirx_> ik begrijp dat moderne pc's geen bios gebruiken, maar moderne implemntatie EFI
<noirx_> Gpart , zulke dingens kan het helpen om te booten vanuit usb denk ik
<OerHeks> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 lees ik bij HP
<JanC> booten vanaf USB moet gewoon standaard werken
<JanC> ja, zelfde graphics als in m'n Core 2 Quad
<noirx_> mooi
<JanC> i945-klasse Intel graphics
<JanC> dus veel games moet je er niet op spelen  :)
<JanC> maar voor gewoon desktop-gebruik zeker voldoende
<noirx_> janc: de einigte dat ik van windows mis is een viop chat programma heet paltalk, ik installeerde net wine, en dan paltalk, de installatie verliep goed, maar de uitvoering van de programma ging mis, ik ga tijd voor vrijmaken om online hulp te zoeken
<JanC> nooit van gehoord
<noirx_> ok, het is chat met geluid
<JanC> sure, maar welk protocol gebruikt het?  :)
<noirx_> geen idee
<noirx_> ik gebruik ik het omdat ik internationaal kan kletsen in diverse talen, maar het is niks voor nerds, want bijna geen technisch
<JanC> Paltalk Express is blijkbaar een Flash-versie ervan
<noirx_> ja, via de website
<noirx_> van paltalk
<JanC> en blijkbaar zijn het ook nog eens patent trolls  ;)
<noirx_> ik vind het een een slimme programma, meer dan 60 000 mensen online in duizenden kanalen, met geluid en cam chat
<noirx_> maar irc blijf de playgroud voor icters, vooral freenode, als je op kanalen lijst kijkt verbaas ik van de specialisaties van linux gebruikers
<JanC> Freenode is er voor open source projecten en voor community non-profits en zo
<noirx_> ok
<noirx_> gaaf
<JanC> dus niet enkel open source, maar wel heel veel
<noirx_> ik herken in da jaren 90, gebruikten we dal.net , waar veel script kiddies waren die stoer doen , hackers, maar hier vind ik de mensen netjes, mischien zijn ze ook stiekem wel hackers
<noirx_> brb
<lordzett> lo
<lena_> Pentium i3 8gig geheugen wat zou de beste swap instelling kunnen zijn of suggestie ik heb die op 30 staan
<OerHeks> als je sleep/hybernate gebruikt, laat ubuntu de swap bepalen ( >8gb)
<lordievader> Of doelt lena hier op de swapiness?
<OerHeks> kan ook nog, ja
 * OerHeks vond 30 gb royaal, maar niet overdreven
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> goedendag...
<lordievader> Hey ynze, hoe is het ermee?
<ynze> nou, stukken beter, maar... met een kleine uitvoeringdprobleempje.... eh     HELP?
<lordievader> Zoals altijd, stel je vraag. Wellicht weet iemand het antwoord.
<ynze> Het commando acpi_backlight=vendor werkt niet meer...
<ynze> Dank voor de Her- en erkenning :-)
<lordievader> ynze: Wat probeer je precies te doen?
<ynze> het beeld te verlichten
<ynze> van de laptop.
<ynze> notebook dus
<lordievader> ynze: De fn + brightness keys werken niet?
<ynze> sudo find het niet \
<ynze> sudo find / -name acpi* vindt het niet
<lordievader> ynze: Kun je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<lordievader> (Also acpi_backlight is a kernel option)
<ynze> nee.... denk ik
<ynze> hoe voor ik dat commando uit?
<ynze> aha!
<ynze> Het instellen van een kernel optie!
<lordievader> Wat die kernel option zegt is dat de kernel de vendor acpi driver moet gebruiken in plaats van de generieke acpi driver.
<ynze> ok!
<lordievader> ynze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ynze> ik kijk.
<ynze> lordievader: Alle commando' s voor een permanent action is goed uitgevoerd, zonder fouten (jaja goed lezen) :-)
<ynze> Ga nu rebooten. tot zo!
<ynze> ?
<ynze> later!
<ynze> Goedendag lordievader!!!
<ynze> Natuurlijk werkt het na de reboot (en aansluiten op stroom, want de batterij raakte leeg).
<ynze> thanks!
<ynze> ik geef de notebook weer aan Ellen en log uit.
<lordievader> ynze: Veel plezier.
<ynze> goeden en geden!
<ynze> k
<psydroid> hoi ynze
<ynze> nu komt mijn levensvraag...
<psydroid> onze gebeden zijn eindelijk verhoord!
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> Heb de huige versie lubuntu op de Eee pc.....
<psydroid> maar vertel, wat is de vraag die je leven inhoud geeft?
<psydroid> wat voor Eee pc is dat? eentje van enkele jaren geleden?
<ynze> Kreeg bericht van (l)Ubuntu.... Deze wordt niet meer ondersteunt
<ynze> ja, een eee pc van... ff kijken
<psydroid> welke versie van (l)Ubuntu is dat?
<ynze> EEE PC 901.
<psydroid> dat ding is inderdaad enkele jaren oud
<psydroid> maar dat zou geen probleem moeten zijn, het hoort gewoon te werken
<ynze> ehm, hoe was het commando ook a weer voor de versie
<psydroid> met de nieuwste versie
<ynze> ja, maar de installtie kapt door space gebrek af...
<psydroid> oh, ik snap het nu
<ynze> ik niet, daarom.
<Fermata> lsb_release -a
<psydroid> ja, dat is een probleem met die dingen
<psydroid> volgens mij is de interne flash drive maar 4 GB groot
<psydroid> hoi Fermata
<Fermata> Hallo psydroid.
<ynze> no ik he 2x 4MB zei het systeen een tijdje geeden
<lordievader> ynze: Kun je Fermata's commando uitvoeren, dit vertelt je welke versie van (L)Ubuntu je draait.
<ynze> momentje
<psydroid> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey psydroid, hoe is het ermee?
<psydroid> het gaat goed met mij, lordievader. hoe gaat het met jou?
<psydroid> hoi Kebabfish
<lordievader> psydroid: Gaat lekker, kan niet klagen.
<psydroid> lordievader, wat deed jij ook alweer?
<psydroid> studeren, neem ik aan?
<ynze> Ubuntu 13.04, codename raring
<psydroid> ja, die wordt niet meer ondersteund
<ynze> ok,psydroid. en u...?
<ynze> udaten doet t niet
<ynze> p
<ynze> melding...
<lordievader> psydroid: Ik ben student, inderdaad.
<psydroid> ynze, dat wordt een beetje moeilijk
<lordievader> ynze: Hoe bedoel je updaten doet het niet?
<psydroid> misschien kun je de interne flash schijf vervangen door een grotere
<lordievader> Ah, ruimte gebrek...
<ynze> lordievader en psydoid: zal dus meer ruimte nodig hebben...
<psydroid> lordievader, ik werk in Polen, binnenkort ga ik bij een ander bedrijf werken. deze week is mijn laatste hier bij deze werkgever
<psydroid> ynze, inderdaad, misschien kun je een groter exemplaar vinden van 8 of 16 GB
<psydroid> als dat mogelijk is althans
<ynze> houdt dus eigenlijk in: andere pc....
<ynze> off kleinere versie linux.... oei...
<psydroid> dat zla moeilijk gaan
<lordievader> Als X geen vereiste is kun je Ubu prima op een 4 GB drive kwijt. Bare-Ubu gebruikt ~1GB.
<psydroid> zal*
<ynze> geen X....
<sansan> hallo,  kan iemand me helpen?
<ynze> dus geen gmail?
<lordievader> ynze: Mutt kan gmail, ben ik vandaag achtergekomen. Geen X houd in geen grafische dingen, alleeen maar terminal/text-based.
<lordievader> sansan: Stel je vraag, wellicht weet iemand het antwoord.
<psydroid> laten we eerst eens even kijken wat er met dat systeem mogelijk is
<sansan> ik loop steeds vast in een grub rescue,
<ynze> kunnen onderdeen van een 2e eee pc misschien
<ynze> okeeeeeeeee Mutt
<sansan> had ubuntu geinstalleerd en wilde mint verwijderen en daarna boot niets meer, ook niet andere live cd, nog de windows, steeds verschijnt grub rescue
<ynze> goed psydroid. Steel je vragen, maar overeg evt.ook met lordievader. Heeft me veel geholpen.
<ynze> Stel je vragen, dus...
<lordievader> ynze: Kun je de output van "df -h" pastebinnen?
<ynze> ja, maar je mag me vertellen hoe die paste ook weer ging.
<psydroid> http://event.asus.com/eeepc/microsites/901_1000/en/specifications.html
<lordievader> ynze: Open een terminal -> tik 'df -h' geef een ram op enter -> kopieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com/ -> upload de paste en geef ons de link.
<lordievader> psydroid: Een 12Gb SSD, iets meer ruimte :)
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6942983/
<psydroid> lordievader, dat zou genoeg moeten zijn, ik moest het indertijd doen met 4 GB :)
<ynze> yep, een 901. Toen de "grootste" VOOR EVEN.
<ynze> betekend eerst een aantal files veilig steen...
 * psydroid vraagt zich af of er ook Delftenaren in dit kanaal kamperen van tijd tot tijd
<Fermata> Maar...2,5 GB van 12 voor ?
<Fermata> /
<Fermata> Waar is die andere ~ 10 heen?
<psydroid> ah, misschien automatische partitionering
<ynze> Geen ideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Fermata> Staat er nog een andere Linux naast?
<ynze> Deze files kan ik evt op bv Googe Drive zetten...
<ynze> hoe kmik daar achter, Fermata?
<ynze> kom ok, dus.
<Fermata> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Fermata> Daarvan even de output pastebinnen.
<lordievader> Fermata: Of een Windows iets.
<Fermata> Dat kan ook nog ja.  Ik wacht de uitvoer van fdisk af. ;)
<OerHeks> ik heb ook zo'n asus met 4gb + 8 gb, kwam ooit met xp
<lordievader> Er lijkt idd wat te missen. 53Mb op / is in iedergeval te weinig voor een upgrade.
<Fermata> Mijn Eee heeft gewoon en 160 GB HDD.
<Fermata> Stukken fijner.
<Fermata> Gebruik 'm alleen niet meer.
<Fermata> :+
<ynze> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ynze> koop een hdd erbij?
<Fermata> Nou, wat is de uitvoer van dat commando?
<Fermata> laten we daar mee beginnen.
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6942983/
<Fermata> Nee, van "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<ynze> Memo: ik ben iemand van "niet nodig dan wil ik het niet". Dus, wie gaat me vetellen wat te doen? lol
<Fermata> Nou, dat deed ik dus net. ;)
<lordievader> ynze: Dat zei Fermata 2 keer tegen je ;)
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6943042/  --> Ik hebeen briln nodig
<Fermata> 4GB, ah.
<Fermata> Dus toch geen 12, zoals we dachten.
<ynze> einde lubuntu dus...
<lordievader> Zou er een 2de bij zitten, ynze zou je de output van "sudo fdisk -l" ook willen pastebinnen?
<ynze> k
<psydroid> ik ben bang van niet, maar volgens mij hebben die Eee Pc's mini-PCI sloten waar je een andere in kunt plaatsen
<OerHeks> hier 4 gb onboard en een platte minipci met 8 gb
<ynze> ehmm.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6943058/ lordvader heeft gelijk...
<OerHeks> ah zie, systeem op sda en /home op sdb zetten
<lordievader> :) ynze Als je tijd/zin/iets-moeilijks-wilt-leren kun je met LVM er 1 drive van maken ;)
<Fermata> Wat je kunt doen is een herinstallatie met root op sda en home op sdb.
<OerHeks> sda is hier erg traag
<Fermata> En dan ervoor zorgen dat je bijvoorbeeld na elke update de packages die je gedownload hebt weggooit.
<ynze> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;_)
<Fermata> Anders is het zo weer vol.
<lordievader> Of idd the old fashioned way, / en /home splitsen.
<ynze> pffffff wel heel veel werk...
<lordievader> En maar 1 kernel op je systeem laten rond slingeren.
<psydroid> dat deed ik inderdaad ook altijd
<Fermata> Het klinkt moeilijker dan het is.
<OerHeks> prima te doen
<ynze> Een uitdaging!
<Fermata> Inderdaad :)
<Fermata> En anders zijn we hier.
<ynze> Maar eerst een kopie van bestanden
<Fermata> Ja.
<ynze> Een kopie van deze bestanden KAN naar google...
<ynze> een tijdelij account heb i op een andere notebook
<ynze> Nog meer uitdaging!!!
<OerHeks> geen vrije usb stick of sd kaartje?
<ynze> En een niewe bril komt er dan nog snelleer aan.
<ynze> Heb nog een USB stick, maar daar komt dan lubuntu op?
<ynze> Of via internet laden?
<ynze> (IK LEEF!)
<lordievader> ynze: Oerheks doelt met die andere stick op de backup, niet op de herinstallatie.
<ynze> backup???ahahaaahha
<ynze> sorry....
<ynze> Maar een andere notebook voor gebruik is geregeld.
<ynze> backup maken dus....
<ynze> Lieden.. Eerst volgt hier een  kleine afwezigheid van mij. Maar kijk graag even naar http://justynze.blogspot.nl
<CasW> Hé jongens, weet een van jullie hoe ik /dev/sda6 omzet naar (hd0,gptX)? Wat is X in dit geval?
<Fermata> Klinkt als een UEFI-probleem.
<Fermata> gptX was bij mij op de nieuwe laptop ook 0-based.
<CasW> Oké, ik zal het proberen. Inderdaad een UEFI-probleem, ik probeer Ubuntu en Win8.1 te dualbooten, lukt al bijna xD
<pjotter> Weet iemand hoe je met "system-config-samba" een map kan delen met een windows machine? Ik heb het geprobeerd maar de windows machine geeft telkens dat de share niet toegankelijk is.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-09
<jpjacobs> Hallo!
<lordievader> o/
<jpjacobs> Ik ben net overschakeld op KDE vanuit ubuntu-gnome. En plots werkt de middenmuisknopemulatie niet meer (ie. links + rechts samen = midden-klik)
<jpjacobs> En dat is bijzonder vervelend
<jpjacobs> Vroeger was dit opgelost met een lijntje in xorg.conf, is dat nog steeds het geval? 'k heb het wat moeilijk met een oplossing te vinden
<jpjacobs> ha, net dan toch gevonden ... eens kijken of het werkt
<Pix_> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een vraag: ik wil graag een user aanmaken die via de FTP(ssh) één map niet in kan. Is dit mogelijk?
<Sling> Pix_: zonder ACL's kun je dat alleen oplossen door alle andere users in een groep te stoppen, die groep eigenaar te maken van de map, en other geen rechten te geven
<glozzie> hi folks,
<glozzie> Een vraagje: is er iemand die kan helpen met het rapporteren van een printing bug? Volgens de mensen van de ubuntu uk podcast is er iemand die fulltime met printen bezig is bij ubuntu die problemen zou moeten kunnen oplossen, maar dan moet ik wel een bug rapporteren. Heb alleen geen idee waar te beginnen...
<lotuspsychje> glozzie: en wat is het print probleem juist?
<glozzie> dat het printen soms halverwege ophoud met het afdrukken van bank-afschriften. verder geen foutmelding of iets. Document staat dan op pauze of in de wachtrij, en na een herstart wordt er weer verder geprint. Zelf nergens last van, maar m'n moeder wordt gek :P
<lotuspsychje> glozzie: welke printer is het?
<lotuspsychje> en welke ubuntu versie?
<glozzie> een HP Photosmart 2575
<lotuspsychje> glozzie: heb je hplip-tools geinstalleerd?
<glozzie> Ubuntu laatste versie. Ik neem aan dat ik wel hplip-tools heb; kan alles gewoon instellen en de scanner doet t ook.
<glozzie> (kan t nu even niet checken omdat de computer in gebruik is)
<lotuspsychje> glozzie: misschien toch eens kijkje nemen in je logs ofzo /var/log/syslog or dmesg in terminal
<lotuspsychje> wie weet zit er toch ergen foutmelding dat we kunnen gebruiken
<glozzie> oké, dank. zal ik doen zodra de computer weer vrij is. Zijn dat respectievelijk de logs van het systeem in het algemeen en van de printer-driver?
<lotuspsychje> logs van systeemfouten ja
<glozzie> Maar het heeft denk ik alleen zin als er iets is foutgegaan met printen, om daar te kijken
<glozzie> (Dan weet ik iig dat ik die output moet opslaan als t weer misgaat, kom ik er later mee terug)
<lordievader> Of de logs van CUPS doorspitten.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo> Ik heb een probleem met  Evolutions 3.12.7. Het probleem is dat het stop met binnen halen van mijn mails. Stel dat er 4 zitten te wachten, blijft hij na de eerste wachten op de volgende. Dit probleem is elke keer. Ool bij andere PC's en op andere locaties. Dus internet is goed, me wachtwoord ook... Zowel bij POP als IMAP krijg ik hetzelfde. Ik heb al contact gehad met mijn provider en database maar daar is niet stuk. Ook Thunderbird hee
<Wobbo> ft geen problemen.
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat er een reden is dat Ubuntu tegenwoordig Thunderbird verscheept ipv. Evolution...
<jpjacobs> Ik heb het vroeger ook proberen te gebruiken; zonder success
<Wobbo> Tja, ik ben er al bijna 8 jaar aan gewend, op al me computers...
<gon_> met welke functie toets kom ik in de veilige modus bij UBUNTU 14.10  ?
<rroethof> hmm tijd voor MCSE ofzo gon_ ?
<rroethof> veilige modus = windhoos
<lordievader> gon_: Niet, je kunt wel opstarten in een recovery modus.
<lordievader> gon_: Shift inhouden na het bios.
<ujjain> Werkt iemand met kibana/logstash?
<lordievader> ujjain: In #ubuntu-server zullen er vast mensen zijn die daarmee werken.
<ujjain> het is al gelukt
<ujjain> nieuwe dingen leren altijd even lastig
<ujjain> maar uiteindelijk was niet zo moeilijk
<OerHeks> hoera !
<OerHeks> Ja.
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<OerHeks> :-)
<NoirX> :-)
<Fermata> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-11
<davy_> goedemorgen
<davy_> kan je ubuntu instaleren op een laptop ?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<joolz> mogguh
<joolz> lang geleden dat ik hier was :)
<joolz> nog iemand vanochtend geprobeerd een bq te kopen?
<Fermata> Ik vind het verkoopconcept maar raar.
<Fermata> Marktaandeel veroveren doe je niet zo, zeg maar.
<joolz> nou ja, je moet wel ergens beginnen. Maar ik bedoelde de "koop-ervaring". 1 uur 20 minuten op ee slashdotted site F5-en, meteen daarna uitverkocht
<joolz> nogal lam, eerlijk gezegd
<joolz> het concept is ook wat raar. Ik ben van ubuntu gewend dat het _draait_ op hardware, niet dat het een hardgekoppeld is aan device X
<jpjacobs> Sha, ze zullen iets moeten doen om hardware producenten op de kar te krijgen zeker?
<jpjacobs> ik bedoel, als je der een exclusiviteit (mss voor een bepaalde periode) geeft, kan je natuurlijk meer samenwerking verwachten ...
<jpjacobs> En met effect blijkbaar, als ze na anderhalf uur uitverkocht waren
<joolz> ha, ze excuseren zich voor de /.tering en er is vanmiddag weer een flashverkoop
<OerHeks> Ik wacht op de volgende ubuntu phone, specs vallen me iets tegen
<OerHeks> wel vind ik dat hoesje gaaf http://www.bq.com/gb/accessories-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu.html
<joolz> kun je heel gericht krassen erop krijgen ;-)
<joolz> maar ik ga hem wel meebestellen, zeker als hij gratis is
<joolz> je hebt gelijk over die specs, maar mijn huidige gsm is compleet geblutst
<OerHeks> mja, 3G voor 169
<joolz> vin het ook wel leuk om de eerste te hebben. Was vanaf dag 1 op Ubuntu, had de eerste android en zo
<jpjacobs> Lijkt mij qua specs betrekkelijk hard op de huidige generatie Fairphone
<joolz> ook een superding, als ubuntu daar nou eens lekker op draaide... :)
<jpjacobs> Wie weet ... Heb me net opgegeven om er beta-testing voor te doen
<jpjacobs> wel, voor Fairphone OS, niet voor Ubuntu op fairphone
<jpjacobs> Maar 'k moet zeggen, 'k ben er echt wel tevreden over ...
<joolz> kewl
<lol__> hallo
<lol__> hallo
<lol__> jongens
<lol__> meisjes
<Fermata> Hallo lol.
<lordievader> dominiquel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dominiquel> Lordievader is dat ook voor lubuntu?
<lordievader> dominiquel: Ja, Lubuntu = Ubuntu + LXDE.
<dominiquel> ok en gewoon vanaf die pagina dowloaden of via de de app store?
<lordievader> dominiquel: Nee, pagina lezen en uitvoeren.
<dominiquel> Lordievader ik snap het niet helemaal als ik eerlijk mag zijn
<jpjacobs> Wat heb je juist nodig?
<lordievader> dominiquel: Waar loop je tegenaan?
<jpjacobs> gewoon Java? of de browser-plugin? of wil je zelf java toepassingen maken?
<dominiquel> Nou ik wil namelijk java er op zetten voor een speletje te doen in Firefox . alleen ik snap deze installatie stappen niet
<jpjacobs> ok
<jpjacobs> Dus moet je deze installeren:  openjdk-7-jre   icedtea-7-plugin
<jpjacobs> Via het software center
<lordievader> dominiquel: In een terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre   icedtea-7-plugin
<dominiquel> ok jpjacobs dus via de app store gewoon openjdk-7-jre intypen en downloaden en de icedtea-7-plugin?
<jpjacobs> Dat zou moeten werken ja
<jpjacobs> lordievader's methode is sneller
<jpjacobs> maar 't doet hetzelfde
<dominiquel> ok dan probeer ik dat bedankt
<remmelt> hallo, ik probeer unity web player te installeren m.b.v. http://askubuntu.com/questions/473005/how-to-install-unity-web-player-on-ubuntu-14-04 maar het installeren van pipelight blijft hangen bij een gebruikerslicentie van microsoft???
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rroethof> moguh
<lordievader> o/
<ujjain> hmm, git blijft moeilijk
<ujjain> hoe kan ik een nieuwe branch naar git server commiten?
<ujjain> git checkout -b bla, vi ..., git commit -am 'message'
<lordievader> git push origin <branch>
<lordievader> ujjain: Lees vooral ook het boek Git Pro: http://git-scm.com/book/en/v2
<jpjacobs> voila
<ujjain> ah thanks! :)
<ujjain> dat werkte ja
<jpjacobs> en ook: maakt dat ge zeker geen dingen meer wilt veranderen aan uw commit
<jpjacobs> voor dat ge hem pusht
<ujjain> nee, het is goed zo
<jpjacobs> Anders zit ge met zever achteraf (rewriting history)
<ujjain> ahh ja, ik snap het
<ujjain> het duurt even voordat ik git snap
<ujjain> maar ik snap steeds meer
<lordievader> ujjain: Vandaar ook, lees het boek ;)
<ujjain> staat in mijn bookmarks
<ujjain> ik hoop dat ik niet lui zal zijn
<jpjacobs> der is ook een boek dat pro-git heet
<jpjacobs> ook een aanrader
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Ah, ik haal de titel door de war. Dat is bovenstaande link.
<jpjacobs> http://vimeo.com/14629850
<jpjacobs> voor't geval dat je gewoon wilt hangen en kijken
<ujjain>  video ook vaak wel relaxedj a
<ujjain> zeker als je wat moe bent, niet in geestelijke topvorm, leer je alsnog redelijk wat dingen, concepten,
<rroethof> git is echt uber relaxed, beter dan svn ;)
<jpjacobs> yoa
<jpjacobs> der is wel meer leer-curve denk ik
<jpjacobs> en in't begin vraag je je wel af waarom er perse 4 acties nodig zijn om je verandering op een server te krijgen.
<jpjacobs> Maar 't is zeker de moeite waard :)
<ujjain> welke 4?
<ujjain> git pull, git commit, git push origin?
<jpjacobs> well, 3 inderdaad
<lordievader> Je mist add ;)
<ujjain> git add hoeft toch niet altijd?
<jpjacobs> als je de pull niet meerekend
<ujjain> alleen als het er nog niet in zit?
<jpjacobs> t
<jpjacobs> tochwel
<lordievader> Zonder add commit je niks.
<jpjacobs> met add "stage" je de veranderingen in de working directory bestanden
<ujjain> ah ok
<ujjain> ik wist dat niet
<ujjain> wie bepaalt truowens of er een merge "accepted" moet worden?
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat er wel een optie is bij commit om te auto-adden ...
<ujjain> ahh laat maar
<ujjain> volgens mij begrjip ik het
<ujjain> git push kun je doen naar productie
<ujjain> maar netjes is push of pull request te doen
<ujjain> mege request
<ujjain> die iemand anders goedkeurt
<lordievader> git commit -a gooit alles er blind in.
<jpjacobs> hangt er inderdaad vanaf hoe de setup is (de workflow)
<lordievader> Ben meer van van git add -i :D
<ujjain> ja idd
<ujjain> bij mijn oude werk deden we allemaal eigen repo's
<ujjain> git clnoe ...
<ujjain> en nu doen we branches
<ujjain> allemaal zelfde repo, steeds branches
<jpjacobs> Eigenlijk is git meer een toolbox waarmee je bepaalde workflows kan implementeren
<ujjain> ja, makes sense
<stefan_> My xubuntu (which has ssd) crashes from time to time, which logs are to be consulted?
<OerHeks> stefan_, this is a dutch support channel, but i try to answer
<OerHeks> this is a list what logs contain http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976092&p=7963923#post7963923
<OerHeks> i think dmesg
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-15
<frank____> goeie nacht iemand enig idee waarom ik een bootstrap melding krijg tijdens installeren en dan stopt ie er mee.. hij herhaalt 5 keer...
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> Hey iedereen
<jpjacobs> Iemand al geprobeerd een ubuntu guest op een windows8 host te zetten met Virtualbox?
<jpjacobs> Ik heb wat problemen met USB aan de praat te krijgen
<OerHeks> guest additions iso geinstalleerd ?
<jpjacobs> yep
<jpjacobs> En het maffe is dat een paar versies geleden alles nog perfect werkte
<OerHeks> kan het niet iets zijn met de beveiliging in win8 ?
<OerHeks> ik zoek ernaar, er was iets mee, maar weet niet meer wat. :-(
<jpjacobs> hmmm
<jpjacobs> Well, het heeft gewerkt op windows 8 van te voren
<Sling> jpjacobs: define 'wat problemen' ?
<jpjacobs> problemen als in: Vbox zegt dat het usb device is geclaimd (in dit geval een canon scanner), het wordt niet gezien door de guest, en nogmaals klikken geeft dat ie bezig is met een vorige bewerking
<jpjacobs> Ik heb al geprobeerd met filters/ zonder filters/ rebooten van zowel OS als guest, USB2 en geen USB2, ...
<jpjacobs> Ik weet het niet meer
<jpjacobs> erg vervelend, aangezien die dwiepen van Canon geen drivers bieden voor Windows 7 of hoger
<Ruben> hallo wie kan me helpen met een wifi probleem, ben nieuw met ubuntu
<Guest50927> hallo wie kan me helpen met een wifi probleem, ben nieuw met ubuntu
<RubenS_> hallo kan iemand mij helpen?
<RubenS_> hallo
<lordievader> Niet als je iedere keer maar 1 minuut online blijft...
<FastElbow> Dat is dan mogelijk zijn wifi probleem
<lordievader> Dat snap ik, maar dat maakt communicatie, laat staat troubleshooting, lastig.
<jpjacobs> ge gaat me niet vertellen dat ge nergens meer een ethernetkabeltje hebt eh ... en als ge da niet meer op uw PC hebt : verkeerde PC gekocht ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-15
<_Sponge> formulieren, formulieren en formulieren... Goedemorgen.
<_Sponge> ** goede middag
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Ping
<OerHeks> pong
<OerHeks> hi _Sponge
<_Sponge> Doing well ?
<OerHeks> Yeah, got mail from the admin, when i was asleep
<OerHeks> mailed back with details, now waiting forsomething to happen
<_Sponge> OerHeks: The admin to Launcpad or github. (?)
 * _Sponge is sure that @jonobacon is the community manager to github.
<OerHeks> launchpad
<_Sponge> OK, I'm following the project on github, now :-)
<_Sponge> OerHeks: https://github.com/3rdwiki/Shower-Radar
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Could you look into the legalities on scraping content off buienradar.nl at some stage, thank-you.
<OerHeks> _Sponge, i think that is not needed, see 1.2 ( my goal) http://gratisweerdata.buienradar.nl/
<OerHeks> small screen suitable for handhelds
<OerHeks> 5 days prediction
<_Sponge> Ok, fair enough. I agree.
<OerHeks> So the project can start pretty simple and can be extended
<_Sponge> I just spoke to web-developer that said it wasn't likely to easily get content off there etc.
<_Sponge> THe Ubuntu SDK should make it even easier though.
<OerHeks> but if it needs java, we are ****
<_Sponge> it doesn't need java .. afaik
<_Sponge> we just need to convert the images into bitmap using the SDK.
<OerHeks> sofar i see it doesn't indeed.
<_Sponge> I have asked for help.
<OerHeks> oh nice :-D
<_Sponge> the libraries in QML/Qt make it really easy to-do a conversion, IMHO.
<_Sponge> and the Ubuntu SDK heavily relies on that.
<_Sponge> What else are you playing around with at the moment ?
<OerHeks> well, i am writing a book atm.
<_Sponge> oh Ok.
<_Sponge> an Ubuntu book ?
<OerHeks> no, not opensource software related
<OerHeks> unemployed now, so i take this advantage in free time.
<_Sponge> right got that :-)
<OerHeks> And giving support in #ubuntu,most of the time.
<OerHeks> that is where i started, to get known with ubuntu, issues and thing i never heard about :-D
<OerHeks> & solutions
<_Sponge> yeash.
<OerHeks> when did you start with ubuntu?
<_Sponge> I think you may need to change your icon on github, so that you don't attract any /undesirables/. Here's my mobile computer background: http://s16.postimg.org/c668jd2o5/f_Xdi_DZj.jpg
 * _Sponge thought it may help.
<_Sponge> AFAS Ubuntu origin story, I started on a HP pavillion in 2006 from the 'local' computer shop. But my fav. in Samsung.
<_Sponge> **is Sumsung
<OerHeks> heh, i think my name is more controversal than a picture, but whats-in-a-name?
<OerHeks> i have seen buienradar on android, works pretty smart, as you can select your area too.
<_Sponge> OerHeks: The name is fine .. just the image may means something else to somebody seeing that image.
<_Sponge> OerHeks: I opened the shower radar page and was really impressed :-)
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm, met momenten speelt mpv voor de een of andere reden op een stiller
<OerHeks> _Sponge, what page exactly?
<TheEagerPadawan> als pulseaudio gekilled
<OerHeks> the example code?
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand nog ideeen?
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Your github page :)
<OerHeks> oh yeah, i took the iphone icon :-)
<OerHeks> there really should be an ubuntu snappy icon
<_Sponge> ok, faier enough.
<_Sponge> I could get one done, if you like ?
<OerHeks> Feel free to do so :-)
 * _Sponge makes an issue on github.
<OerHeks> maybe a sun instead of exclamationmark :-D
<_Sponge> It just needs the ubuntu symbol for the github profile image - Don't worry I shall work on it with gusto :)
<_Sponge> It'll have a derivative of the average symbol .. like this .. https://redd.it/3jxoh0
<OerHeks> Keep it simple.
<_Sponge> OerHeks: KISS is my speciality :-)
<_Sponge> http://imgur.com/mejUC2p
<_Sponge> OerHeks: ping
<OerHeks> Data scanned: 50300.54 MB
<OerHeks> Data read: 779534.47 MB (ratio 0.06:1)
<OerHeks> Time: 6720.662 sec (112 m 0 s)
<OerHeks> oer@oernest:~$
<_Sponge> OerHeks: oh err, right-oh
<OerHeks> hmmm i would not use the english letters, and would put the rainy cloud there.
<OerHeks> oops, pasted clamav data :-D
<_Sponge> OerHeks: There's a difference between the logo for the App, and the Logo for the Github for Ubuntu Dev's. I'm just trying to get the github profile correct, so far. So good ...
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> missed that point
<OerHeks> I thought you were producing the snappy icon
<_Sponge> It's just for developers on the github profile, really. You see my point ?
<OerHeks> Yes, it looks oke :-)
<_Sponge> Yeah, the snappy icon has yet to be determined :)
<OerHeks> recognisable, for ubuntu.
 * _Sponge eats his omelet well.
<_Sponge> OerHeks: I've created an issue.
<OerHeks> bear with me, how do i close?
<OerHeks> just hit close issue?
<_Sponge> I think that's right. you just need to change the profile pict.
<OerHeks> looking andlooking... profile pic, of the github page? not sure how to do that :-(
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-16
<_Sponge> | http://ubuntuonair.com/ | 50 minutes to-go
<OerHeks> hi _Sponge :-)
<OerHeks> just had mail, to confirm me=me on launchpad
<_Sponge> Hiya OerHeks :-)
<_Sponge> good stuff ... wats the web Link today, then ?
<_Sponge> on #Luanchpad ?
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Are you joining #ubuntu-on0air   , today ?
<_Sponge> ** ubuntu-on-air
<OerHeks> I was thinking, i should have started the project with its original name, questioned the buienradar-guys, they do have legal rights on that, but if i manage to make this snappy app work with their opendata, they will test it.
<OerHeks> so if they approve, it will be the official buienradar app :-)
<_Sponge> Oh right good-oh
<OerHeks> and their point, i should not sell it.
<OerHeks> so it must be free.
<_Sponge> You'll know by the amount of 'forks' you get, really :)
<OerHeks> Yeah, i can do nothing now, without access to launchpad :-(
<_Sponge> I actually tried to-do a patch, but failed terribly :(
<OerHeks> yes, i think your fork-link is broken now
<_Sponge> you should use .. lastpass on firefox/chrome for that :) At least the code stuff anyways . It's quicker.
<OerHeks> i tried to manage that wih Yubikey, OTP
<OerHeks> but that was several installs ago :-D
<jimmy_> hallo
<jimmy_> is er iemand aanwezig
<jimmy_> niemand ik heb beetje hulp nodig
<OerHeks> hallo jimmy_
<jimmy_> hey
<jimmy_> ik heb een vraagje
<jimmy_> over mijn server
<jimmy_> ik heb een dell T20 staan
<jimmy_> met een e3-1225
<jimmy_> en 4gb aan geheugen
<jimmy_> ecc
<jimmy_> en ik draai er nu windows server 2012r2 op met plex en ts3 server
<jimmy_> en mijn vraag is ik zoek een os die dit ondersteund om te hosten dmv plugins te installeren
<jimmy_> via een webrowser
<jimmy_> net zoals bij een synology dsm
<jimmy_> maar ik zit met het feit als bij freenas dat ik meer gehuegen nodig heb en meerdere hdd's
<jimmy_> weten jullie mischieen een besturing systeem
<OerHeks> die T20 zou geen problemen moeten geven met ubuntu >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201402-14632/ en hier een tip om grub te configureren http://blog.philippklaus.de/2014/10/dell-poweredge-t20-with-xeon-e3-1225v3-cpu/
<OerHeks> ts = teamspeak?
<OerHeks> geen idee hoe dat werkt, ik vertrouw teamspeak niet, via een 3th party service
<SCHAAP137> *3rd
<SCHAAP137> ;P
<jimmy_> oke
<jimmy_> ja ts is niet een vereiste
<jimmy_> maar plex wel
<jimmy_> en ook ondersteing voor virtual machines
<OerHeks> plex zal wel werken https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288586-Installation
<OerHeks> virtual machines ook, KVM, virtualbox
<OerHeks> er is ook een engels talige ondersteuning, #ubuntu-server
<jimmy_> oke
<jimmy_> maar ken je een eenvoudige manier
<jimmy_> want ik heb geen ervaring met ubuntu
<jimmy_> via een web adres
<jimmy_> net zoals freenas
<jimmy_> of synoly dsm
<OerHeks> lees de linkjes, en nee, het is niet allemaal eenvoudig via klik-klik-klik.
<jimmy_> was het maar
<OerHeks> .. want je vraagd nogal wat.
<jimmy_> windows is wel klik klik klik ;)
<OerHeks> laatste tip: voor stabiliteit, kies 14.04 LTS
<jimmy_> oke dankjewel
<jimmy_> voor je hulp
<JesseH> hallo
<JesseH> ik heb een paar vragen
<Guest85827> hoe kan ik ubuntu dual boot windows 8.1 verwijderen
<Guest85827> zodat ik alleen nog maar windows 8.1 heb
<OerHeks> jemig, een hele heisa om deze 'bug' ?? https://www.security.nl/posting/461287/Onderzoekers+stelen+encryptiesleutels+van+offline+laptop >> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html
<OerHeks> dus als je de tv aanhebt staan, werkt het niet :-D
<OerHeks> ow CVE-2015-7511, niet -7547
<Sling> yeah ik zou meer heisa maken om de getaddrinfo bug in glibc dan die key retrieval via EM emissions :p
<Sling> ik zit al ff te zoeken naar wat mogelijke attack vectors voor die bug, die public-facing zouden zijn
<Sling> door de apache http server code te graven ;)
<Sling> als je bv een IP in een logfile kan duwen die vervolgens door $iets geresolved wordt
<Sling> en dat domein heeft vervolgens malicious records..
<OerHeks> hmm ik vind ook nog geen exploit, zal nog wel niet 'wild' zijn
<Sling> nou er is al wel een PoC
<Sling> server en client die je kan draaien
<Sling> https://github.com/fjserna/CVE-2015-7547
<OerHeks> yay updates
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/we4p0tP
<Sling>  23:24:10 up 1 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.04, 0.02
<Sling> net installed :p
<OerHeks> ow, moet ik rebooten?
<Sling> ja of alles HUP'en wat gelinked is aan libc
<Sling> rebooten is wrsch makkelijker :P
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sling> nu nog 4 weken wachten op osx updates
<Sling> hm ik gebruik mn eigen resolvers
<Sling> dus die zou ik natuurlijk kunnen patchen op een max response size..
<Sling> theoretisch gezien..
<OerHeks> oink, echt?
<OerHeks> 4 weken .. dat is niet oke
<Sling> ruwe schatting :)
<Sling> ik mag hopen wel iets eerder idd
<OerHeks> 2 weken is al teveel .. 1 week ..
<OerHeks> toch wel fijn dat nl een snelle mirror is
<JanC> OerHeks: daarstraks was die wel even van slag  :)
<OerHeks> sjorrie, JanC, zal het niet meer doen
<JanC> vermoedelijk even iets fout gegaan bij mirror update
<OerHeks> ja, die push kan dan even een probleempje geven, ik blijf dat raar vinden.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-17
<louis_> avond iemand thuius
<selckin> nope
<louis_> hai heb ubuntu geinstaleerd vanaf usb  heb de schijf in windows tot 1 schijf gepartioneerd en de instalatie gaf geen problemen maar nu wil die niet opstarten hij yet de schijf niet die ik in yijn bios heb opgegeven
<louis_> oeps in de bios tweede schijf uitgeschakeld
<louis_> maar desondanks yiet hij geen schijf
<louis_> ziet
<louis_> geen reactie ok doei
<_Sponge> evening all !
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-18
<lotuspsychje> JanC: aanwezig?
<JanC> lotuspsychje: ?
<JanC> lotuspsychje: ?
<lotuspsychje> JanC: krijg men acr38 nie aan de praat
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ik krijg een ssl error op firefox
<lotuspsychje> JanC: lsusb toon het device wel
<JanC> heb je de deb van de eid-site + de extension van de mozilla addons site allebei geïnstalleerd?
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ja maar de eid addon van FF zegt steeds dat ik nieuwe moet downloaden, en forward me terug naar die edi software pagina, waar ik al gedownload heb
<JanC> hm, vreemd
<lotuspsychje> krijg zoiets: https://iamapps-public.belgium.be/ssl/sslError.html?service=EidService&goto...
<lotuspsychje> https://test.eid.belgium.be/ en bij deze test ook terug Foutcode: ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert
<SCHAAP137> die laatste ik ook
<SCHAAP137> wrsch verkeerde config @ server side
<SCHAAP137> ff testen
<SCHAAP137> idd
<JanC> ik zou m'n kaartlezer moeten opzoeken om te testen
<SCHAAP137> draaien HTTP op HTTPS port
<SCHAAP137> wat een n00bs
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: ff proberen via chromium mss helpt het
<SCHAAP137> offreren alleen TLS 1.0 en TLS 1.1 zo te zien
<SCHAAP137> geen ciphers uit normale OpenSSL
<lotuspsychje> Fout met SSL-verbinding
<lotuspsychje> ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<JanC> lotuspsychje: je hebt de pakketten 'libbeidpkcs11-0' & 'libbeidpkcs11-bin' geïnstalleerd staan?
<lotuspsychje> bah!
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ff zien
<SCHAAP137> die site is echt brak in elkaar gezet
<lotuspsychje> JanC: kan beide pakketten niet vinden
<lotuspsychje> E: Kan pakket libbeidpkcs11-bin niet vinden
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: heel het internet staat vol van die ssl errors op gov site grrr
<JanC> lotuspsychje: en eid-mw & eid-viewer?
<lotuspsychje> ff proberen
<lotuspsychje> E: Kan pakket eid-mw niet vinden
<lotuspsychje> E: Kan pakket eid-viewer niet vinden
<JanC> lotuspsychje: eh, je bent zeker dat je die eid-archive.deb geïnstalleerd hebt en dan apt-get update gedaan hebt zoals op de site staat?
<JanC> http://eid.belgium.be/nl/je_eid_gebruiken/de_eid-middleware_installeren/linux
<lotuspsychje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15107278/
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ja die archive.deb via software center kunnen installen, systeem was al up to date
<JanC> die deb installeert een nieuwe repository, dus je moet pakketlijst opnieuw updaten
<lotuspsychje> right
<JanC> daarna eid-viewer & eid-mw installeren
<SCHAAP137> lotuspsychje: de server biedt wel TLS 1.0 en 1.1 aan, maar geen enkele cipher die OpenSSL of LibreSSL kan herleiden
<SCHAAP137> kan zijn dat die cipher misschien in je smartcard zelf zit, maar betwijfel ik
<JanC> (de viewer heb je niet nodig voor in de browser, denk ik)
<SCHAAP137> komt op mij over als een site die door een aap in elkaar is gezet
<lotuspsychje> JanC: installeert beide tools, ff opnieuw proberen
<JanC> SCHAAP137: misschien eerder een testsite die ze vergeten aanpassen zijn na de recente issues en verwijdering van ciphers
<lotuspsychje> JanC: yes!
<lotuspsychje> you are tha man
<lotuspsychje> spul werkt
<lotuspsychje> JanC: je hebt biertje tegoed van me :p
<JanC> de eid-viewer kan je gebruiken om pincode te veranderen BTW
<lotuspsychje> JanC: na de apt-get update + install vraagt de site om de certificaten op te slaan
<lotuspsychje> en gaat door naar de .gov
<JanC> maar het werkt?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<JanC> normaal kan je nu ook op site van je belastingaangifte, e-loket v/d gemeente, etc.  :)
<lotuspsychje> JanC: die laatste 2 paketten hebben het gedaan, want toonde massa java en certificaat adds
<lotuspsychje> JanC: tnx man
<JanC> Java is voor de -viewer, denk ik
<JanC> moeten ze maar 1 GUI schrijven voor Win/Mac/Linux/BSD
<lotuspsychje> JanC: de viewer werkt ook lekker nu
<lotuspsychje> JanC: yayyy ik kan met pensioen in 2039 lol
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> trouwens jammer dat de Belgische eid (vziw) geen standaard voor ondertekenen van (offline) documenten heeft, wat de Estse eid wel heeft
<JanC> mail ondertekenen zou wel moeten kunnen (wel zelf nog nooit getest)
<lotuspsychje> staat een faq voor evolution en eid ook ergens
<lotuspsychje> JanC: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid weet niet of ie up to date is
<JanC> ziet er oud uit  :P
<lotuspsychje> yep :p
<JanC> lotuspsychje: aanpassen!  :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<JanC> lijkt me allemaal veel simpeler nu
<lotuspsychje> JanC: met jouw hulp wel :p
<JanC> als je de uitleg op die pagina van de overheid gevolgd had...
<lotuspsychje> mja vind niet zo duidelijk beschreven, eerst pakketje danpas apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> beetje omgekeerd werken zo
<JanC> zoals ik al zei: dat pakket installeert een nieuwe repository zodat je eid software later ook up-to-date blijft
<lotuspsychje> zou netjes zijn mochten ze sudo apt-get install eid-archive eid-viewer eid-mw tesamen lekker makkelijk
<JanC> dat kan niet vóór je die eid-archive geïnstalleerd hebt hé
<JanC> tenzij je manueel die repository toevoegt
<JanC> de uitleg kan misschien wel wat duidelijker
<lotuspsychje> ja vind ik ook
<lotuspsychje> maar goed, we zijn er he
<lotuspsychje> mailtje naar .gov is verstuurd :p
<JanC> maar da's ook omdat het voor Debian + Ubuntu + Red Hat+ OpenSuse + etc. is
<JanC> hm, ik zie dit niet werken in LibreOffice momenteel  :-(
<lotuspsychje> waar word dat voor gebruikt precies in office?
<JanC> digital ondertekenen bestand
<lotuspsychje> ah juist
<JanC> oh, nu werkt het in LibreOffice
<JanC> het kan certificaat-configuratie in Thunderbird & Firefox gebruiken, en m'n niet-geconfigureerde Thunderbird stond bovenaan, dat werkte dus niet  :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<JanC> \o/
<JanC> <JanC> trouwens jammer dat de Belgische eid (vziw) geen standaard voor ondertekenen van (offline) documenten heeft, wat de Estse eid wel heeft
<JanC> dat moet ik dus deels terugnemen ook
<JanC> al werkt dat uiteraard enkel voor ODF-documenten
<lotuspsychje> kweet niet of er veel users deze functie zullen gebruiken
<lotuspsychje> denk dat we al blij mogen zijn dat we als linux gebruikers op de gov geraken
<JanC> eh, als ze dat niet open source maakten zou dat discriminatie zijn hé
<lotuspsychje> yep
<JanC> trouwens, zou me niet verwonderen als ze op Mac OS X dezelfde open source gebruiken als op linux
<JanC> ik bedoel, bestaande open source waar ze op bouwen
<lotuspsychje> ja en dan denk ik ook aan alle gebruikers die geen acr38 gebruiken, zou dat ook werken met deze methode?
<merlijn_> goedemiddag, zijn er mensen online met redelijk wat installatie kennis?
<lotuspsychje> merlijn_: beste aanpak is je vraag in het kanaal te vragen, zodat andere mensen je kunnen helpen
<JanC> lotuspsychje: er zijn ook enkele andere eid-readers die ondersteund worden, maar zeker voor particulieren zijn deze gebaseerd op ACR38U sowieso zowat de enige vziw
<JanC> lotuspsychje: let wel, die U op het einde is belangrijk
<lotuspsychje> JanC: die wel ondersteund word?
<JanC> er zijn diverse varianten van die chip; U staat voor USB, denk ik
<JanC> een seriële ACR38 zou sowieso lastiger zijn, zelfs als die drivers heeft (geen plug-and-play, dus manueel configureren en zo...)
<merlijn_> wie weet wat: grub>
<merlijn_> betekent?
<merlijn_> mijn laptop is helemaal vastgelopen
<JanC> het betekent dat GRUB de rest van zichzelf of het bootmenu niet kan vinden
<merlijn_> oei.
<JanC> met partities zitten knoeien?
<merlijn_> en kan ik het dan omleiden?
<merlijn_> ik wilde gewoon updaten
<JanC> en dan?
<merlijn_> jaaa, dat is de vraag :)
<JanC> wat heb je precies gedaan, wat is er gebeurt?
<merlijn_> ik had usb stick gemaakt. waarmee ik opnieuw wilde installeren
<merlijn_> kreeg toen dit scherm
<JanC> oh, dit is op de USB?
<JanC> USB-stick?
<merlijn_> ja maar nu maakt t niks meer uit. of ik USB gebruik of niet. scherm is t zelfde
<JanC> heh
<JanC> heb je installatie vanaf USB gedaan?
<merlijn_> wilde ik doen
<JanC> en meteen dit?
<merlijn_> ja
<JanC> vreemd
<merlijn_> even denken
<merlijn_> misschien was usb tweede optie
<merlijn_> heb ik eerst gewoon op updaten geklikt
<merlijn_> het was een oude versie 11.0? met 32 G
<JanC> ben je zeker dat die vanaf USB boot en niet vanaf HDD als USB er in zit?
<merlijn_> ik zal opnieuw opsarten zonder usb
<merlijn_> ?
<JanC> ik dacht dat je dat al geprobeerd had?
<merlijn_> ja
<merlijn_> maar dan weet ik t zeker :)
<JanC> desnoods eens HDD er uit halen en zo proberen booten vanaf USB ook
<merlijn_> oeps, ben digibeet. wat is HDD en waar zit dat?
<JanC> sorry, HDD = hard disk drive, of harde schijf dus
<JanC> meestal zit die achter een paneel aan de onderkant dat je redelijk makkelijk kan verwijderen
<merlijn_> eeh laptop openschroeven?
<JanC> tenzj dit een netbook is met interne flash disk?
<merlijn_> dit waren gegevens die ik genoteerd had:
<JanC> probeer anders ook eens of die USB in orde is; of je die op een andere PC wel kan booten bijvoorbeeld?
<merlijn_> geheugen 985.5 MiB. processor 1.60 GHz. besturing 32 bit . schijf 156,5 GB
<JanC> oh, is die USB stick voor 32-bits?
<JanC> hm
<merlijn_> ooo? past een usb niet overal op?
<JanC> ik bedoel, de Ubuntu installatie op de USB stick
<merlijn_> Beste Jan, ik waardeer je hulp.
<merlijn_> maar ik denk dat ik irl hulp nodig heb
<JanC> ik weet niet hoe je die USB-stick gemaakt hebt?
<merlijn_> ik heb via via een steunpunt in de buurt gevonden en die een mail gestuurd. misschien wacht ik op dat antwoord
<merlijn_> usb via mijn eigen comp.
<merlijn_> laptop is van vriendin
<merlijn_> online gedownload
<JanC> ik bedoel met welk programma gemaakt, en heb je een 32-bits ISO gebruikt daarvoor?
<merlijn_> ja, heb ik wel op gelet
<JanC> okee, dat kon namelijk ook het probleem zijn  :)
<merlijn_> ok
<JanC> wat mogelijk ook een probleem is: recente Ubuntu-versies ondersteunen enkel 32-bits processors met ondersteuning voor PAE, in dat geval zal je een oudere Ubuntu nodig hebben  :-/
<merlijn_> ik had ook niet gegokt op de 15 serie :)
<JanC> 14.04 ook niet
<merlijn_> nee
<JanC> 12.04 werkt misschien wel nog zonder PAE, dat weet ik niet meer
<merlijn_> ik denk dat ik zo niet verder kom. Ik dank je heel hartelijk voor je hulp en je tijd
<merlijn_> ik kijk nog even offline om me heen naar hulp
<JanC> je kan altijd ook eens proberen met 12.04 installer
<merlijn_> o? en kan ik daar nu dan nog bij?
<JanC> momentje, even opzoeken
<JanC> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.5/release/
<JanC> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.5/release/ubuntu-12.04.5-dvd-i386.iso
<JanC> of zelfs http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/release/ubuntu-12.04.4-dvd-i386.iso
<merlijn_> Dank je wel voor deze info !!
<merlijn_> ik ga dit onderzoeken
<merlijn_> maar daar heb ik natuurlijk even tijd voor nodig.
<merlijn_> hartelijke groet & ik zal hier een schermafdruk van maken. kan ik nog terughalen :)
<_Sponge> OerHeks: Saw this & thought of you : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/System76-Pangolin-Performance-panp5-Core2-Duo-2-8GHz-4GB-Mem-300-GB-Disk-Ubuntu/291670598328
<OerHeks> hey _Sponge
<OerHeks> pretty cheap machine, that is.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-19
<OerHeks>  \o/ Wolkom! Google Translate now speaks Frisian
<OerHeks> ik krijg mijn launchpad niet meer terug
<OerHeks> i geef het op
<OerHeks> dus ik moet maar vanaf helemaal opnieuw beginnen, eerst een naam verziennen, etc
<OerHeks> bye jonges
<_Sponge> Good news about frisian in google translate :)
<_Sponge> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3453035/Aloha-Google-adds-13-new-languages-Translate-tool-including-Scots-Gaelic-Hawaiian-taking-total-103.html
<lotuspsychje> _Sponge: your in the dutch ubuntu channel
<_Sponge> ok, goed nieuws over het Fries op google translate, vandaag :)
<_Sponge> plus twaalf andere talen :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lulkoek> hallo
<lulkoek> geven jullie ook ondersteuning voor variaten
<lulkoek> zoals kubuntu
<lulkoek> ik krijg namelijk kubuntu niet geistalleerd /gebrand ..
<lulkoek> hallo
<lulkoek> ?
<ikbenfrin> hallo\
<lulkoek> hoi
<lulkoek> lulkoek [55776862@gateway/web/freenode/ip.85.119.104.98] has joined #ubuntu-nl
<_Sponge> !seen OerHek
<_Sponge> Oh dubbel niet werkt hier niet.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-20
<damien> goedenmorgen
<damien> Is <sling> hier?
<damien> want ik heb namelijk een probleem met mijn dvd brander denk ik want hij zegt "kon dvd-r niet aankoppelen
<damien> "
<damien> (of iemand anders ):)
<damien> ik gebrui ubuntu lts 14.04
<damien> k
<damien> hallo?
<lordievader> Er staat data op de dvd?
<damien> nee volkmen leeg...
<damien> wat nu ?
<damien> "locatie is reeds aangekoppeld"
<lordievader> Ik denk dat je er eerst iets op moet branden voordat je hem wilt kunnen mounten.
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'mount'? Graag via pastebin.
<damien> ik heb al  dvd s weg gebrand .... ( ofwel gebruikt maar hij pakt m niet...
<damien> )
<damien> in terminal ?
<lordievader> Ja.
<damien> wat zijn de comments
<damien> ?
<lordievader> Comments? Als je commando's bedoeld: mount
<damien> tis een hele lijst
<damien> wat moet k kopiere
<damien> n
<damien> ?
<damien> u zegt de "output " maar ik kan het niet vinden :(
<lordievader> damien: Ja, kopieer de volledige output naar pastebin, en vervolgens een link naar de paste hier.
<damien> http://pastebin.com/4XiKJ1mg
<lordievader> Ik zie niks dat op een dvd duidt, ik zou niet zeggen dat ie aangekoppeld is.
<lordievader> Helaas moet ik er vandoor, maar er is vast iemand anders die je verder kan helpen.
<damien> wie ?
<damien> hallo ik heb problemen met mn dvd brandrt
<damien> brander
<damien> hij doet branden en stotp er ewoon mee
<damien> gewoon
<dmaien> hallo
<dmaien> bij het branden welke optie moet ik kiezen branden als inhoud of bestand
<dmaien> ???
<dmaien> Is lordieking er?
<dmaien> of sling
<dmaien> of lordievader?
<dmaien> of iemand
<dmaien> ?
<dmaien> de iso
<dmaien> ik heb  ubuntu 14.04 lts
<lordievader> Voor een iso als inhoud.
<lordievader> Een iso als iso op een cd/dvd branden heb je niet zo veel aan, je wilt de inhoud erop branden.
<dmaien> oke thanx
<dmaien> ik heb al mijn 10 dvd " s erdoor heen gebrand
<dmaien> !
<lordievader> Misschien is het tijd om over te stappen op live-usb's?
<dmaien> ja maar usb krijg ik en fout melding
<dmaien> met
<lordievader> Wat voor een fout melding?
<dmaien> dat ie is mislukt
<dmaien> autentatie
<lordievader> Je voert het juiste wachtwoord in?
<dmaien> daarna een error ps ik sprrek je om 7 uur ik ga eten
<dmaien> ben je er dan nog
<dmaien> ?
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk niet.
<lordievader> Maargoed, ik moet er ook vandoor ;)
<dmaien> oke zie je dan
<damien> hallo , lodievader ben jij er?
<stevenh> Misschien kan dit zinnetje een keer van www.ubuntu-nl.org verwijderd worden
<stevenh> Ubuntu bevat geen reclame of ongewenste (probeer)software en stuurt geen privégegevens door naar de makers ervan; uw privacy is dus gewaarborgd.
<stevenh> Dat klopt natuurlijk niet
<rictoo> halo
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-21
<damien> goedenmorgen
<damien> is hier iemand die verstand heeft van het ubuntu software center? (centrum)
<damien> want hoe moet ik virtual box installeren ?
<damien> want hoe moet ik virtual box installeren ?
<damien> ik krijg namelijk 2 opties een met een plaatje en een soort van gereedschapskist
<damien> hallo ?
<damien> ik krijg namelijk 2 opties een met een plaatje en een soort van gereedschapskist
<damien> laat maar...
<damien> weet iemand een goede app ?
<damien> voor ubuntu 14.04 lts
<damien> ?
<damien> sling ? lordievader , oerheks ?
<damien> iemand
<damien> hallo?
<Jopie80> Ik moet het hexadecimaal adres hebben van mijn paralelle kaart om in linuxcnc het cnc programma te configureren. Hoe kom ik hier achter?
<damien221> hallo
<damien221> allemaal
<damien221> Vraag : Moet ik ubuntu op een tablet installleren ?
<damien221> En werkt het  net als Android ?
<damien221> Hoe Moet ik ubuntu op een tablet installleren ?
<damien221> Of is er niemand
<damien221> Hoe Moet ik ubuntu op een tablet installleren ?
<lordievader> Als ie nou eens wat langer rond blijft hangen...
<ockers> ik heb geen tablet ervaring
<Marcske> Hallo, na middag klooien met een oude PC waarop Ubuntu 14 staat ben ik er nu wel klaar mee. Ik wil er vanaf! Maar hoe? Ubuntu is destijds via internet geinstalleerd dus ik heb verder niets. Wie o wie kan een absolute nitwit op dit gebied met een eenvoudig stappenplan helpen? Of een verwijzing naar een website waar ik dit kan vinden?
<JanC> wat wil je met die PC doen?
<JanC> (en ik heb geen idee wat je bedoelt met "via internet geïnstalleerd")
<Marcske> Wil er windows op gaan zetten, dat werkt ook voor kinderen makkelijker
<JanC> dan zet je er gewoon Windows op?
<JanC> Windows is erg goed in niet samenwerken met andere besturingssystemen, dus Ubuntu zal dan automatisch weg zijn
<Marcske> Hoe? dat is het probleem nu net... of kan ik 'gewoon' de usb met windows inpluggen en de computer opstarten? Nogmaals ben een absolute leek
<Marcske> Ik heb geen cd's van Ubuntu. Heb eea destijds via een website op aanraden van een IT-collega geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Marcske: Heb je een Windows installatie cd?
<Marcske> Is besteld, dinsdag USB in huis
<lordievader> Daar kun je vast vanaf opstarten en Windows installeren.
<Marcske> Dus USB erin, computer starten en rest volgt als vanzelf.
<Marcske> Nogmaals excuses voor de waarschijnlijk erg voor de hand liggende vragen, dank lordievader en JanC
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk wel, ja.
<JanC> wij kennen verder niet zo veel van Windows installeren...  ;-)
<Marcske> hahaha!
<damien> hallo
<damien> is er iemand?
<jemark> ik ben hier
<Partyrabbit> iemand hier
<Partyrabbit> ?
<Partyrabbit> hoi topgear
<Partyrabbit> gebeurd hier nog weleens iets?
<TopGear> Hoi Partyrabbit. Jawel hoor. Niet altijd even druk, maar er worden nog wel eens vragen gesteld.
<Partyrabbit> mooi. dan wip ik af en toe eens binnen. beetje aan het experimeteren met irc
<Partyrabbit> lang geleden. moet weer veel opdiepen uit mijn grijze massa.
<TopGear> Er is wel vaker geen activiteit dan wel activiteit om eerlijk te zijn. #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is actiever wat dat betreft.
<Partyrabbit> ach ik wip af en toe eens binnen. als ik vragen heb zal ik ze vrijwel zeker toch gewoon op het forum blijven plaatsen
<Partyrabbit> ik ga weer. fijne avond.
<Guest66979> Hallo, ik ben redelijk kort geleden gestart met Ubuntu. Inmiddels heb ik Plex mediaserver geïnstalleerd echter lukt het niet om de service te stoppen bij het inloggen.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-15
<Guest11666> hello Nick
<Guest11666> ik heb problemen met het installeren van adobe flash player [18:27] <Guest11666> er zijn zoals ik heb gezien op youtube tal van filmpjes over hoe je dat installeerd maar geen van alle zijn dezelfe [18:27] <Guest11666> ik vraag me af wat is nou DE manier op adobe flash te installeren
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-16
<valbr> goede middag allemaal
<valbr> kort vraagje hier
<valbr> ik heb een 1u server met een 3 pin fan erin
<valbr> dingen als "fancontrol" werken voor een 4 pin connector , maar niet voor een 3 pin connector
<valbr> wat voor progje kan ik gebruiken daarvoor
<valbr> het gaat om een ubuntu server versie, dus geen GUI maar op de CLI
<lordievader> Doet 3 pin niet, plus, min en sense?
<lordievader> Ofwel, als mijn vermoeden klopt kan dat niet met 3 pins.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<yellabs> hello all
<yellabs> does any one know why godaddy are flagged insecure with new firefox ?
<yellabs> and is there a "solution"?
<OerHeks> net getest, hier niet.
<OerHeks> clean je .cache/mozilla ?
<yellabs> is een nieuwe install
<yellabs> zou toch geen cache moeten hebben toch ?
<yellabs> hmm werkte toch wel ..
<yellabs> thanx
<Guest23850> hey, ik heb wat problemen met ubuntu.. kan iemand hier helpen? Ik zit vast in de grub rescue shell
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-12
<miekje9> goede middag ik zoek iemand die kan helpen mijn usb aan de praat te krijgen
<lordievader> miekje9: Kun je iets meer details geven?
<miekje9> ja hoor
<miekje9> er stonden bestonden hidden op de usb dus wilde ik formatteren
<miekje9> gedaan via schijf
<miekje9> in de ze laptop geen problemen maar wil een andere lap er mee leeg maken
<miekje9> nu bezig via gparted te formatteren
<lordievader> Oke... en wat is het probleem?
<miekje9> op andere laptop geeft hij melding alleen lezen en kan ik niks
<lordievader> Wat doe je precies op laptop A. Wat is de status van de usb stick. En wat probeer je te doen op laptop B?
<miekje9> ik had hem op a geformatteerd met alles overschrijven
<miekje9> daarna in b gestopt wilde er een bestand op kopieren en hij zei alleen lezen
<miekje9> geen rechten
<miekje9> waar vind ik status??
<lordievader> miekje9: Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<miekje9> ja
<miekje9> gparted loopt nu wel.....
<lordievader> Oke, zou je de output van `sudo parted /dev/sdb` willen pastebinnen. (Ik ga ervan uit dat 'sdb' hier de usb stick is.)
<miekje9> ja klopt
<miekje9> GNU Parted 2.3 Apparaat /dev/sdb wordt gebruikt. Welkom bij GNU Parted!  Typ 'help' voor een opdrachtenoverzicht. (parted)
<lordievader> Je bent nog bezig met gparted? Wacht dan even totdat die klaar is.
<lordievader> Gebruik in het vervolg ook liever een pastebin service als http://paste.ubuntu.com
<miekje9> 4 minuutjes zegt hij
<miekje9> dat past3e ubuntu kom ik niet uit kan niet inloggen
<miekje9> stick is klaar is nu geen fat meet maar ntfs
<miekje9> nog steeds geen rechten om er iets op te kunnen zetten op de lapje b
<lordievader> Hoe mount je de stick op laptop b?
<miekje9> automatisch hij koppelt aan en opent archive
<lordievader> Wat is de output van `mount`? (Graag via een pastebin)
<miekje9> ik kom niet via die pastebin
<miekje9> ik kan niet inloggen
<lordievader> https://pastebin.com/ werkt ook 😉
<miekje9> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=sCnCTmSbss/plain/
<miekje9> zo??
<lordievader> Ja. Wat is de output van `ls -l /media/annemieke/`?
<miekje9> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=32MQM8kkkp/plain/
<lordievader> Krijg je een error als je `touch /media/annemieke/15FDA0211C5A1882/test` uitvoert?
<selckin> fat32 of exfat is beste als je wilt delen tussen linux/windows, ntfs nog altijd moeilijke support
<miekje9> geen error
<miekje9> en uitwisseling is tussen 2 ubuntu systemen
<lordievader> Dan zou je er gewoon heen moeten kunnen schrijven.
<miekje9> ja klopt zit op lapje a nu
<lordievader> Oh, ik dacht dat je dit op laptop B deed -.-
<miekje9> nope dat systeem is niet helemaal lekker daarom wil ik mijn dats ongeveer 20 gieg nog saven
<lordievader> Goed, zou je dezelfde commandos op laptop B willen uitvoeren (met de usb stick erin natuurlijk 😉)
<lordievader> Hmm, misschien had je dat eerder moeten zeggen. Hoe 'stuk' is ie?
<miekje9> hij draait wel wifi hapert
<lordievader> Is dat het enige?
<miekje9> nou nee
<miekje9> grub wil niet lekker
<miekje9> en start heel erg traag net opnieuw geinstalleerd
<miekje9> mijn man uurtje er op werken en mijn / had geen ruitme meer terwijl ik 32 gieg had aangemaakt
<lordievader> Hmm, oke. Zou je de bovenstaande commandos willen uitvoeren met de usb stick erin?
<miekje9> op die ls -l krijg ik zelfde melding als lapje a
<lordievader> En op de `touch...`?
<miekje9> op de media test geen errror
<lordievader> Dan zou je er gewoon naartoe moeten kunnen schrijven.
<miekje9> op commando mount zie ik ook rw staan
<lordievader> Wat probeer je precies op laptop B te doen, en waar gaat het fout?
<miekje9> ik probeer een bestand fot o van de harde schijf naar de usb te schrijven en dan roept hij
<miekje9> opslag medium van 16 gieg is alleen-lezen
<miekje9> misschien op de andere laptop formatteren
<lordievader> Wat gebeurd er als je in de verkenner de usb stick opent en daar een nieuw bestand aanmaakt. Krijg je dan dezelfde error?
<miekje9> verkenner??
<miekje9> ook fout alleeen lezen
<miekje9> geformatterd op b vis schijven en snel en dan nog krijg ik alleeen lezen melding
<miekje9> vis = vis
<miekje9> via dus
<lordievader> En het `touch` commando gaf geen errors?
<miekje9> nee
<miekje9> maar ook geen output in beeld
<lordievader> Geeft `rm /media/annemieke/15FDA0211C5A1882/test` ook geen error?
<fiet> Ik val er half in, maar heeft je USB stick toevallig een RO/RW switchje erop zitten..?
<miekje9> nee die had ik al ergens gelezen geen knopje
<miekje9> op beid geen foutmelding
<lordievader> Dan blijf ik erbij dat je prima naar de usb stick zou moeten kunnen schrijven 😉
<miekje9> kan zijn maar werkt dus niet
<lordievader> Werkt het wel als je vanaf de command-line gaat `cp`-en?
<miekje9> ????
<lordievader> Bijv. `cp -r /pad/naar/dir/a /media/usb/`
<miekje9> dit is abacadabra voor mij
<SimonNL> copy recursive van naar
<miekje9> ????
<miekje9> sorry ben niet zo heel erg onder legd in commandlines
<SimonNL> ik ook nie
<SimonNL> heb het me zojuist door  man cp   laten vertellen
<lordievader> miekje9: Je hebt zeker niet heel toevallig een andere verkenner?
<SimonNL> bestand beheer
<miekje9> nee dat denk ik niet
<miekje9> er staat standaar ubuntu 16.04.3 op
<miekje9> krijg de neiging om effe snel nw usb te halen
<miekje9> kan er dus wel bestanden van verwijdern maar niks opzetten
<miekje9> iemand nog andere optie om te formateren via command line
<lordievader> Touch werkt ook, ofwel je kunt er ook heen schrijven. Verwijderen is ook een schrijf operatie.
<lordievader> Dus ik gok meer dat het probleem bij de manier waarop data wordt gekopieerd ligt.
<miekje9> alle mogelijk heden al geprobeerd niet via knippen niet via kopieren
<miekje9> niet via drag &drop
<SimonNL> bestand beheer als admin gestart ?
<lordievader> Ik doel meer op de manier die je verkenner/bestand-beheer hanteerd om bestanden over te zetten.
<miekje9> doe doe ik dat?
<SimonNL> of ben je continue root ?
<miekje9> nee geen root
<SimonNL> in bestand beheer rechts klik in bestand gedeelte geeft dat de optie openen als beheerder ?
<miekje9> nee heb ik niet
<SimonNL> ik ken jullie distro niet zo goed
<SimonNL> wat is bestand beheer genaamd ?
<selckin> nautilus waarschijnlijk
<SimonNL> op commando regel      sudo bestandbeheer
<SimonNL> sudo nautilus
<fiet> miekje9: DOe even als root: chmod +w /media/annemieke
<SimonNL> dan vanuit bestand beheer de acties ondernemen die je wilt ondernemen
<miekje9> geweldig en toen sloeg de boel geheel vast muis niet meer geen cursor
<miekje9> wat ook de reden is dat ik de boel wil saven
<miekje9> ik denk dat ik via live cd ga proberen of het dan wel gaat
<selckin> dit soort zaken zijn heel moeilijk over tekst, en makkelijk als je zelf kan rondkijken, dus als je iemand kent die er meer van weet :/
<miekje9> ja die ken ik wel en die doet het altijd over tekst(hihi)
<miekje9> maar die is aan het werk
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-13
<Boyette> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-14
<Boyette> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-15
<Kebabfish> Gnome vraag: In gnome dash zit de optie: search the web. Dit is met epihpany, de gnome browser. Is het mogelijk deze opdracht met firefox uit te voeren?
<Kebabfish> Firefox als default instellen helpt uiteraard niet.
<oerheks> ik lees wel dat je de zoekmachien kan veranderen, maar de browser, geen idee.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/67660/is-it-possible-to-customise-the-search-engine-buttons-in-gnome-shell/72548#72548
<oerheks> mischien epihpany verwijderen??
<Kebabfish> hmm, ik gebruik epiphany wel voor een paar leuke web apps. Ik zal eens kijken bij die link
<Kebabfish> hmm, gaat niet lukken ben ik bang.
<Boyette> welk
<SimonNL> https://git.io/vAnsp
<SimonNL> deze Boyette ^
<Kebabfish> klopt, die ja :)
<Kebabfish> Zit me nog wel stuk te bijten op een ander probleempje. Laptop met lubuntu, met x11vnc server draaiende en lxterminal, waar xorg gigantisch veel ram en cpu op vreet (tot de swap vol is en dat dingetje vastloopt)
<Boyette> dat zal toch wel moeten lukken
<Kebabfish> dat met gnome-dash? Misschien wel, maar niet met mijn kennis :P
<oerheks> loopt xsession-errors vol ?
<Kebabfish> hmm, past nog op het 1024x768 schermpje
#ubuntu-nl 2018-02-18
<Bluem> HELP
<Bluem> pc blijft in de reboot modus na instalatie van live usb? usb was correct gemaakt volgens usb creator
#ubuntu-nl 2020-02-11
<t90> Hoi, ik loop in dit probleem op Vagrant i.c.m. ubuntu/bionic64: https://pastebin.com/raw/n7gsnPNa
<t90> Ik heb het gevoel dat de mirror corrupt is, maar geen idee waar ik dit kan aanmelden.
<t90> Kan iemand mij in de juiste richting sturen?
<t90> Zojuist gevonden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1862700
<t90> Reeds gemeld
#ubuntu-nl 2020-02-12
<oerheks> 18.04.4 released
<SimonNL> mooi man
